# July Firecrackers 2018



## Buffyx

Hey everyone! Congratulations to everyone who finds themselves here after a BFP. So excited to share this journey with you all :flower:

Please introduce yourself, let us know your due date & whether you think you are having a boy or girl. Join in the discussion below.

*July 1:* Eppgirl :blue:

*July 2:* Ttcpostvr :pink:

*July 3:* Buffyx :blue:

*July 4:*

*July 5:* 

*July 6:*

*July 7:* ToriTami :angel:

*July 8:* TexMel :blue:

*July 9:*

*July 10:*

*July 11:* Alligator :pink: Housewifey, Uniquebeauty

*July 12:*

*July 13:* StarryEyed88 :blue:

*July 14:* MissEyre :blue:

*July 15:*

*July 16:* Ameeann :angel: Ravenrose08, Four2Five :angel: Krockwell

*July 17:* Matherese, Chrissy05

*July 18:* Livvy :blue: DSemcho :angel: JLLM

*July 19:* JCW13 :pink: Yourstruly10 :pink: Eddjanuary10

*July 20:* JLH85 :angel: Pisces24 

*July 21:*

*July 22:* Lilmisscaviar :blue: BabyBrain80 :angel:

*July 23:* Hammed2017, Glong88

*July 24:* Sherii :angel:

*July 25:* Ella

*July 26:*

*July 27:* 

*July 28:* Heather.1987 :blue:

*July 29:*

*July 30:*

*July 31:*


----------



## Alligator

Hiiii!! 

July 11 for me please! Thanks for starting the thread. Yay!


----------



## Buffyx

Hey Alli!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear that you have to have blood drawn so often during your pregnancy, but better to be on the safe side!


----------



## TexMel

Thanks Buffy! Put me down for the 8th, though I'm sure my c section will be scheduled before then


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy!!! Please can you put me down for the 14th? Thanks x


----------



## Buffyx

Welcome guys! :flower:

Im in a similar situation, TexMel. Ill be having a csection early.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks buffy, but can you change to the 14th please :)


----------



## Buffyx

Haha sorry! All done :)


----------



## Livvy

Hi all! I was stalking the other thread but afraid to post till now. I just found out last night that I'm pregnant again... and I'm a bit devastated. My oldest is 2 and my youngest is 7 months, and this was the last thing I wanted. I was hoping to wait a couple years for the next one. I'm very overwhelmed and upset that I didn't make sure we were more careful. :cry: But... a baby is a baby, and babies are a blessing. Glad to have you ladies to take this journey with. <3

(I have no clue when I ovulated, so don't know my EDD. If I had to guess, I'd say July 18.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2036.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Buffyx

Hello Livvy! Welcome! I'm sorry you are struggling, but please know I am in a simular-ish situation. I will have 3 under 3 myself. I have a 2 year old and a 14 month old, and am 6 weeks pregnant today with #3. We can do this!! You can vent to us any time :)

I'll pop you down for July 18th at the moment.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Hi Livvy, welcome on board :)
Sorry to hear that youre struggling with the news. Hoping you start feeling a little better about it soon. But were all here for you :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Is everyone planning on finding out whether baby is a boy or girl?


----------



## StarryEyed88

We are as it&#8217;s our first, and I&#8217;d like to be prepared. 
I&#8217;m thinking it&#8217;s going to be a boy. 
Do you have any gut feeling on what you&#8217;ll be having Buffy?


----------



## Matherese

Hey, thanks for starting a new thread! Going by by LMP, I'd be due July 17th. My son's DD was July 19 and he was born on the 18th (2012). :) I've had several losses so I'm keeping everything crossed that this one is sticky, and totally keeping it secret until at least 13-14 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

I love it when people find out! Haha I am so impatient. 

We will be finding out for sure :) Then I can get rid of half of the stuff I have lying around :haha:

I have a feeling I will have a girl. I normally have clear skin, but I have been getting pimples just like when I was pregnant with DD. I also am nauseous quite early on, and I was more nauseous with DD than DS. Plus my Mum told me this morning that she thinks girl because I am apparently moody like I was with DD :haha:

But, I was wrong with my previous pregnancies, so I'm sure I'm wrong again haha. Why do you think you're having a boy? Just a feeling? Do you have name ideas?


----------



## Buffyx

Matherese said:


> Hey, thanks for starting a new thread! Going by by LMP, I'd be due July 17th. My son's DD was July 19 and he was born on the 18th (2012). :) I've had several losses so I'm keeping everything crossed that this one is sticky, and totally keeping it secret until at least 13-14 weeks.

Thanks for joining us over here. I will add you! Fingers tightly crossed for you x

My two kiddies are both September babies born 6 days apart :)


----------



## StarryEyed88

I think the timing really and it&#8217;s just a gut feeling. DH really wants a boy too. 

Oh cute another girl would be awesome. I have 2 sisters and it&#8217;s awesome being so close with them. We had names picked out many moons ago but I&#8217;m not a fan anymore. How about you?


----------



## Buffyx

The exact same thing happened with us! We had names picked out, but changed our minds when actually pregnant :haha:

I have one sister and we are super close. I would love for my DD to have a sister.

As for names, Luna is growing on me, but I'm certainly not 100% on it. With boys, I have NO idea.


----------



## TexMel

I'll definitely be finding out! As I said in the old thread, I am really really hoping for a girl, as I already have a boy. But, I do love him so much, so ultimately healthy is all that matters. But, I may shed a tear for a minute if it's a boy if I'm being honest. I guess at least we already have boy clothes, etc, if it is another boy, so it's not the worst thing in the world. It'll just give me more leverage for a #3.

With my boy, I just had a gut instinct by around 8-9 weeks, I can't explain it, I just KNEW that he was a boy. I am kind of excited to see how this one progresses to see if I'll have the same feelings.


----------



## Buffyx

Very interesting Tex! I will be interested to see if you get it this time, and if you are right.

I was actually hoping for another girl with #2 but when we found out he was a boy, I wasn't upset like I thought I might be. I love him so much. I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## Livvy

Buffyx said:


> Hello Livvy! Welcome! I'm sorry you are struggling, but please know I am in a simular-ish situation. I will have 3 under 3 myself. I have a 2 year old and a 14 month old, and am 6 weeks pregnant today with #3. We can do this!! You can vent to us any time :)
> 
> I'll pop you down for July 18th at the moment.

I saw that in your siggy! And we both have one of each, too. Man we must be crazy.


----------



## Livvy

I have no inkling of what I'm having yet. We were team yellow for both of our kids and probably will be again. I knew with both of them what they were though! I don't know how, I just did. Names... names are tricky. Honestly we had names picked out and changed them once we saw them in the hospital so I'm not planning on getting too attached to anything!


----------



## Alligator

I think DH and I will be finding out - I dont think I can wait. I like to prepare! My gut says boy but I will honestly be happy with whatever - I truly dont care!


----------



## JWC13

Please put me down for 7/19. We will definitely be finding out the gender- hoping it's a boy! This will be our first :)


----------



## TexMel

Have y'all checked the Chinese gender prediction chart? This says girl for this one. It was right last time for me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1609.PNG
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## TexMel

It may depend which site you use, I just got different answers. Even the Bump version says boy, while the BabyCenter one says girl. :)


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;ve looked a similar chart and it showed girl but that one shows boy for me :)


----------



## eppgirl

Hello! Thanks for starting the thread, July 1st for me!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Mine were wrong for my other two kids. This time says girl, which is what I was thinking!

Welcome eppgirl :)

Livvy - yep I think we must be crazy :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave: my DD is the 16th of July :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just had my shocker of a BFP today with surprise baby #5. I do have a history of losses though, but if this one is sticky, I'm due July 22nd. I would love to join you wonderful ladies!

Since this is our tiebreaker I plan to find out if we're having a boy or a girl. I take advantage of the advances in technology that our ancestors didn't have "back in the day" :rofl:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Livvy said:


> Hi all! I was stalking the other thread but afraid to post till now. I just found out last night that I'm pregnant again... and I'm a bit devastated. My oldest is 2 and my youngest is 7 months, and this was the last thing I wanted. I was hoping to wait a couple years for the next one. I'm very overwhelmed and upset that I didn't make sure we were more careful. :cry: But... a baby is a baby, and babies are a blessing. Glad to have you ladies to take this journey with. <3
> 
> (I have no clue when I ovulated, so don't know my EDD. If I had to guess, I'd say July 18.)

I just found out I'm pregnant today with our fifth baby. Our oldest is going to be 5 years old in April and our youngest is just over 2 months old so I totally understand your mixed emotions but I'm sure all will be fine in the end :hugs:

I keep telling myself that if it is meant to be it will be <3


----------



## Buffyx

Hey Unique + Lilmiss :flower: Thanks for joining us!!

Lilmiss - Eek! 2 months old! I found out I was pregnant with DS when DD was 4 months old, and I thought THAT was close :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congrats on your pregnancies :flower:

Im not feeling pregnant at all, sometimes forget and Im like oh, Im pregnant :cloud9: :haha: I dont think I had symptoms with my two till I was about 6 weeks. Dont even have sore boobs yet :shrug::haha:


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> Congrats on your pregnancies :flower:
> 
> Im not feeling pregnant at all, sometimes forget and Im like oh, Im pregnant :cloud9: :haha: I dont think I had symptoms with my two till I was about 6 weeks. Dont even have sore boobs yet :shrug::haha:

I never had sore boobs in previous pregnancies at all. Theyre not what Id call "sore" right now, but they are definitely quite sensitive! This is new for me.

I know what you mean about forgetting. I forget until a random wave of nausea or something.


----------



## ToriTami

Hey ladies I'm here. Put me down for July 7th. This is our first and we will not be finding out! I have a gender neutral nursery all planned out!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That&#8217;s lovely, we aren&#8217;t finding out either! I have one of each so a surprise will be nice :)


----------



## Livvy

It's fun not finding out! It makes the day of super special. We live far from both our families so it's wonderful getting to call them and tell them if it's a boy or a girl :) My son was the first grandson out of 7 for my husband's parents-- all the rest are girls! His dad was over the moon. 

lilmis- WOW. You're amazing! 4 in 4 years almost, and now another! I can't even imagine.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all, so it's still early days but I'm just too excited and terrified so decided to join you guys! 
Took a test last night at 10dpo and thought I could make something out, today there is a light line so probably going to go POAS crazy and use up all of my ic's watching this line get darker (hopefully)!

DD based on lmp is 22July. 

We have 2 boys but not bothered about the sex. Sometimes I think a girl would be great but other times I think it would be easier to have another boy.....I don't know how girls work :haha: 

We found out with ds1 but ds2 was a surprise. I think I'd like to stay yellow but it might help to involve the boys more if we found out. We shall see :)

I'm really nervous since having the mc in July, also a previous one in 2013. Will contact the hospital in a couple of weeks if all goes well, they said 
I can get an early scan around 7weeks.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Alligator

YAY welcome everyone :)


----------



## Hammed2017

Buffyx said:


> Hey everyone! Congratulations to everyone who finds themselves here after a BFP. So excited to share this journey with you all :flower:
> 
> Please introduce yourself, let us know your due date, and join in the discussion below.
> 
> *July 1:* Eppgirl
> 
> *July 2:*
> 
> *July 3:*
> 
> *July 4:*
> 
> *July 5:* Buffyx
> 
> *July 6:*
> 
> *July 7:*
> 
> *July 8:* TexMel
> 
> *July 9:*
> 
> *July 10:*
> 
> *July 11:* Alligator
> 
> *July 12:*
> 
> *July 13:*
> 
> *July 14:* StarryEyed88
> 
> *July 15:*
> 
> *July 16:* UniqueBeauty
> 
> *July 17:* Matherese
> 
> *July 18:* Livvy
> 
> *July 19:* JCW13
> 
> *July 20:*
> 
> *July 21:*
> 
> *July 22:* Lilmisscaviar
> 
> *July 23:*
> 
> *July 24:*
> 
> *July 25:*
> 
> *July 26:*
> 
> *July 27:*
> 
> *July 28:*
> 
> *July 29:*
> 
> *July 30:*
> 
> *July 31:*

July 23rd for me please! just got my :bfp: yesterday


----------



## Hammed2017

ToriTami said:


> Hey ladies I'm here. Put me down for July 7th. This is our first and we will not be finding out! I have a gender neutral nursery all planned out!

I wish I was able to hold out to do that. What a great surprise at the end. I know I cannot hold out that long though. I think we are going to find out around hubby's bday


----------



## ToriTami

Hammed I've always thought it would be a great surprise to wait until the end to find out. I'm also looking forward to driving our families crazy with anticipation lol!


----------



## TexMel

Got my dr appt moved up to Nov 22, so hopefully we can get a scan that day and have something to show our family on thanksgiving. I'm so excited! I'll be 7w3d then


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies!! I'm excited to be joining the group! I'm got my BFP about a week ago, and am completely unsure of when my due date it. If I calculate by my LMP then my due date would be in June, but I'm 99.9% sure that I O'd late and that my baby will be due in July. I will update with my due date after my first ultrasound. 

I have one very busy 2 1/2 year old daughter and am excited to share the next 8 months with you all!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yay :)

Oh how Id love an early scan! We have to wait until 12 weeks here :( :hissy:

Congrats MissEyre :)


----------



## Buffyx

Welcome to all the new BFP's! I have updated the page :flower:

Babybrain - SO great to see you here. Congratations & happy + healthy 9 months to you. I know it is such a scary time being pregnant after a loss.

Unique - we are technically supposed to wait til 12 weeks too, but I always just go and get a private scan to put my mind at ease. It will cost me $150. 

Misseyre - no problem! Congrats! My due date is July 1 by LMP, which would give me a June baby because I will be having a csection. I know I ovulated late, which brings me to July 5th :flower:

Everyone who is not finding out gender - you are crazy :haha: It is still special finding out before baby is born, and it is still a special day when baby is born, even when you know the gender. And people are still happy for you & surprised no matter what. We never share the name choice with anyone :flower:


----------



## ToriTami

Buffy - totally agree about the name choice! I'm approaching this pregnancy like I did my wedding, completely ignoring everyone's opinions except DH.

Tex - I'm getting an early scan too on the 14th. I'll be 6 weeks 3 days. The wait is killing me!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Wow congrats to all the new ladies here. Such an exciting time for everyone!!!

Buffy - my doctor and my friends doctor referred us both for dating scan even though we know how far along we are. Not that I&#8217;m complaining. I haven&#8217;t booked in for mine yet. Waiting to see my new doctor on Sunday to see if I should go at 6 or 8 weeks. 

We are the same, we need to find out :haha: but name will be saved til after birth. I don&#8217;t like the pressure of people telling you if they like the name you&#8217;ve chosen etc. 

Symptom wise this bloating is crazy. They say you should watch what you eat but I&#8217;m eating super healthy, but some nights it gets to a point where it hurts or any pants on my belly is uncomfortable! Any clue as to when this will settle down?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Totally agree about the names! We didn&#8217;t tell anyone the name of my daughter and we will do the same this time. If it&#8217;s a boy we&#8217;re naming him Tommy after my partners grandad who sadly passed away just before Christmas 3 years ago. Girl we have chosen Sienna, just because we like it :haha: although I&#8217;d like her to have my sisters first name as her middle :)


----------



## TexMel

For my son, we didn't even discuss names until around month 7. We settled on a top 3 list and eventually shared those top 3 contenders with both of our sets of parents, but we didn't officially decide which one we were going with until we were in the hospital. 

If this one is a girl, I already have a few ideas in mind, but I guess we'all just have to see what happens. One of my good friends juts had a baby girl in the last month and used one of my names I had thought about.


----------



## Alligator

DH and I have already made a bet - I think it's a boy and he thinks it's a girl. The terms are to be confirmed but we are thinking a massage or a nice dinner out or something. 'Loser' (no one is really a loser lol) pays. So that will be kind of fun!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

We already have a name for each, leftover from my previous pregnancies, but I haven't the foggiest idea what I think this baby will be. I usually don't get an idea until after my first ultrasound. I was correct for my last two so I guess we'll see this time lol.

Alligator - I like that idea! :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ive got my heart set on Tarran.....boy or girl. Maybe change spelling for a girl Taryn/Tarryn.

I know a wee dude who races motorbikes called Tarran, hes Scottish and races in Moto2 (series down from Motogp) if anyone follows bikes. Lovely boy and love his name. Very unusual here but think its maybe more popular in north America? Ive already got an Austin (after texas, went there on holiday to watch motogp actually lol) and a Cameron, more Scottish lol.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Unique - I love your names for both !


----------



## lilmisscaviar

TexMel said:


> If this one is a girl, I already have a few ideas in mind, but I guess we'all just have to see what happens. One of my good friends juts had a baby girl in the last month and used one of my names I had thought about.

Oh, man I hate when that happens. I had that happen with my third baby. Someone I knew wanted to use the same name but thankfully she ended up using it as a middle name.


----------



## TexMel

Babybrain - my son is Austin (also after the city in Tx where my husband and I met and fell in love, and lived for 5 years!) and Cameron was our runner up name -no joke!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

StarryEyed88 said:


> Unique - I love your names for both !

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

There are some great names & name ideas here :flower: I am clueless! But am liking Luna for a girl lately. I have no ideas for a boy. I wanted Leo, but it happened to me as well where a friend recently used it for her little boy.

I NEED to have the name set before the baby is born, so we usually discuss from pretty early on. There is no way I could wait iil the baby is here to decide haha.

Starryeyed - probably 9 months :haha: Just wear and do whatever makes you comfortable!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy - no way! We love Luna too!! I always thought everyone would hate it. But our last name ends with &#8216;er&#8217; so I&#8217;m wondering if it will work. I also love Sadie, and Summer. 
Thanks for the tip about the clothes :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

We have 2 names with that ending already so I'm drawn to it :) I think my Mum will hate it haha. She is pretty traditional (and honest!) This is why I'd never share it with her beforehand.

I love Sadie, but our last name ends in "ie" so it may sound weird? Summer is lovely!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Haha at least she&#8217;s honest. But I&#8217;d hate to hear that before I named my baby. 

I&#8217;m leaning mostly towards Sadie, but boys names I have no idea. DH and my stepson both have names ending in &#8216;son&#8217; so he wants to keep the trend. Grayson was on the table but I&#8217;m not sure if I&#8217;m a fan of the matching names.


----------



## BabyBrain80

No way texmel!! Thats funny! Austin isn't that common here (although I know 2 others but grown up men in mid-late 30's). Austin was a lovely place, COTA was amazing and all the staff were so nice. It was a great weekend. We stayed in Houston the rest of the time with inlaws.

Cameron was 2 weeks old before he was named :blush: just couldnt decide. Other options were Nathan, Taylor, Mitchel, Hunter.....but they just didnt suit him.

Boys names are hard!! Lol x


----------



## TexMel

BabyBrain80 said:


> No way texmel!! Thats funny! Austin isn't that common here (although I know 2 others but grown up men in mid-late 30's). Austin was a lovely place, COTA was amazing and all the staff were so nice. It was a great weekend. We stayed in Houston the rest of the time with inlaws.
> 
> Cameron was 2 weeks old before he was named :blush: just couldnt decide. Other options were Nathan, Taylor, Mitchel, Hunter.....but they just didnt suit him.
> 
> Boys names are hard!! Lol x

I love Austin so much (the city, well both) and miss it very much! My in laws and many of our friends still live there, so we try to visit every month or maybe every other month, but we moved back to Dallas area (where I grew up) back in 2009 and just don't see myself ever moving away from here again. My parents live 1/2 mile away and keep my son while I work. And my sister and her kids live a mile in the opposite direction. We are pretty well set here.

Tori - you are in Texas, too, right?


----------



## JLH85

July 20th for me please &#9786;&#65039;

I will be finding out... in fact I'll more than likely go for a private scan at 15 weeks because I am super impatient &#128584;

I'd love a little girl but my dad is desperate for a grandson and my partner already has two girls from a previous relationship so a boy would be nice for them, so either way it'll be nice &#128522;

I have absolutely no inclination... I've always been convinced I'll have boys (because I want a girl!) but given that these swimmers must've lasted 4-6 days I'm thinking maybe girl?!

We don't get a scan here until 12 weeks, I'm tempted to get an early one just for peace of mind. When is the best time to have an early scan, is 6 weeks too early for a heartbeat etc? 

Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Starryeyed - Grayson is cute, but I would tend to agree that it may be *too* matchy. I have a Freya & an Archer, so not exactly the same endings.

BabyBrain - boys names really are so hard. All the nice ones are so popular! I have two cousins with little boys named Mitchell. 

JLH - welcome! I'll pop you down for July 20th :) I always go for my early private scan when I think I am at least 7w so that I'm not left in limbo when they don't see any HB etc. I saw my DS HB at 6+3. I just like to make reeeally sure, especially since it isn't cheap.


----------



## Hammed2017

ToriTami said:


> Hammed I've always thought it would be a great surprise to wait until the end to find out. I'm also looking forward to driving our families crazy with anticipation lol!

That's awesome. I wish I could be more patient. The best I can do is wait and find out in a really cool way with the family at a gender reveal type thing.


----------



## Hammed2017

My husband's entire family's names start with a 'k' so we will probably keep the 'k' names going lol


----------



## Matherese

StarryEyed88 said:


> Symptom wise this bloating is crazy. They say you should watch what you eat but Im eating super healthy, but some nights it gets to a point where it hurts or any pants on my belly is uncomfortable! Any clue as to when this will settle down?

My bloating is insane too! My pants are so uncomfortable and it's making it hard to keep a secret already. I can't wait for it to calm down. I can't remember when the bloating calmed down for my other pregnancy, but I remember feeling so much better when it did! :shrug:


----------



## JLH85

That sounds sensible Buffy, I'm in two minds to wait longer because I'll be 10&3 Christmas Eve I think, so would love to be able to share with my family Christmas Day with a pic that resembles a baby &#128514;&#128118;&#127996; But is that silly a week and a half before my first proper scan... ahhhh decisions xx


----------



## Buffyx

Hammed2017 said:


> My husband's entire family's names start with a 'k' so we will probably keep the 'k' names going lol

Do you have any ideas on which names you like? I find K names hard! I like Kinley for a girl.


----------



## Hammed2017

I am going in for my labs to be drawn tomorrow. Dr. wants to watch levels closely because of the last mc. Hopefully everything will look good!


----------



## Buffyx

JLH85 said:


> That sounds sensible Buffy, I'm in two minds to wait longer because I'll be 10&3 Christmas Eve I think, so would love to be able to share with my family Christmas Day with a pic that resembles a baby &#128514;&#128118;&#127996; But is that silly a week and a half before my first proper scan... ahhhh decisions xx

Haha that is tough! I would probably get the early scan & give it as a Christmas present.

With our DD, we announced on Christmas even though we hadn't had a scan yet. We wrapped up a "baby on board" sign in a box and had my family unwrap it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Buffyx said:


> We have 2 names with that ending already so I'm drawn to it :) I think my Mum will hate it haha. She is pretty traditional (and honest!) This is why I'd never share it with her beforehand.
> 
> I love Sadie, but our last name ends in "ie" so it may sound weird? Summer is lovely!

Ooo I love the name Summer! I have a friend with a DD named Summerly and I've always thought that a beautiful name, yet unique at the same time. I have a common name and had about seven others at my school with the same name growing up. We use traditional names for our kids too but we tend to try to shy away from the names that everyone else is using for that reason. We've decided that if the baby is a boy, DH gets to name it and if it is girl, I will get to choose the name.


----------



## Hammed2017

Buffyx said:


> Hammed2017 said:
> 
> 
> My husband's entire family's names start with a 'k' so we will probably keep the 'k' names going lol
> 
> Do you have any ideas on which names you like? I find K names hard! I like Kinley for a girl.Click to expand...

I do not have any girl names in mind yet, but Karl for a boy is what I'm leaning towards. I really want to name our baby after my husband's dad if we have a boy. My dad has already passed and I really adore my husband's parents. Girl names are a little harder for me, so if I find out we're having a girl, it's probably going to take us a while to come up with something.


----------



## Hammed2017

Buffyx said:


> Hammed2017 said:
> 
> 
> My husband's entire family's names start with a 'k' so we will probably keep the 'k' names going lol
> 
> Do you have any ideas on which names you like? I find K names hard! I like Kinley for a girl.Click to expand...

Kinley is a nice name. I think I will do better with trying to think of names once I know we're in the clear.


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> We have 2 names with that ending already so I'm drawn to it :) I think my Mum will hate it haha. She is pretty traditional (and honest!) This is why I'd never share it with her beforehand.
> 
> I love Sadie, but our last name ends in "ie" so it may sound weird? Summer is lovely!
> 
> Ooo I love the name Summer! I have a friend with a DD named Summerly and I've always thought that a beautiful name, yet unique at the same time. I have a common name and had about seven others at my school with the same name growing up. We've decided that if the baby is a boy, DH gets to name it and if it is girl, I will get to choose the name.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! You are a nice wife :haha: I would never ever make that deal hahah.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think Sunday for a girl is sweet, strange though I know :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> I think Sunday for a girl is sweet, strange though I know :haha:

Nothing seems too strange these days! Haha


----------



## BabyBrain80

Scans here are usually 12 weeks but my hospital will still offer an early reassurance scan at around 7 weeks if you've had a previous mc. They were so lovely when I was pregnant with ds2 they let me have 2! 7 & 9 weeks. They told me in July that they will have to stop doing it, following most of the uk I think, so hopefully its still ok for now. 

Loving all the names you are thinking about!


----------



## JWC13

I have two scans already scheduled, one at 7 weeks and another at 11. They also offer a blood test here at 11 weeks that tests for genetics disorders mostly but can also test the gender so I will be able to find out the gender at 11 weeks!


----------



## Buffyx

Yes, the Harmony test? We are contemplating getting that done as well this time around, but not sure yet. We never did with the other 2.

My first scan is at 7+1 :)


----------



## JWC13

Buffyx said:


> Yes, the Harmony test? We are contemplating getting that done as well this time around, but not sure yet. We never did with the other 2.
> 
> My first scan is at 7+1 :)

Yep, the Harmony test! We figure why not, it will check for possible genetic conditions and we can find out the gender all in one.


----------



## Buffyx

JWC13 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Yes, the Harmony test? We are contemplating getting that done as well this time around, but not sure yet. We never did with the other 2.
> 
> My first scan is at 7+1 :)
> 
> Yep, the Harmony test! We figure why not, it will check for possible genetic conditions and we can find out the gender all in one.Click to expand...

It isn't covered by anything here, so I think it would cost us between $350-$500 or something? I have heard mixed things on pricing.


----------



## Alligator

Loving all the names... cant remember who said it (sorry Im on my phone!) but Summerly is beautiful! My DH would probably hate it lol. But I love it! I think we will have a hard time choosing names. With the pregnancy this summer we chatted briefly on names and it was clear he hardly liked anything I suggested!


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> Loving all the names... cant remember who said it (sorry Im on my phone!) but Summerly is beautiful! My DH would probably hate it lol. But I love it! I think we will have a hard time choosing names. With the pregnancy this summer we chatted briefly on names and it was clear he hardly liked anything I suggested!

Every single time I'm pregnant, my husband chooses one name that he just sticks with the entire time, and refuses to suggest anything else. I am the one coming up with suggestions every time, and he usually shuts them down and then eventually comes around to one of the suggestions in the end.

This time he keeps suggesting Ryder. It's OK, and definitely one of his better suggestions, but I hate it with our last name. And I definitely don't *love* it. And he refuses to suggest anything else.


----------



## Alligator

Men! That sounds like my DH. So stubborn. When will he learn that Im always (usually...) right? Lol


----------



## TexMel

Alli I don't know if it'll help you, but my DH is extremely stubborn, too, and to pick names before we each came up with our own top 10 list and then sat down and went over each list. We each got to immediately veto 5 from each list, then we just discussed what felt right/wrong with the rest until we had a top 3. I found it to be a great way, with much less conflict than I was expecting.

Austin did happen to be the only one on both of our lists


----------



## Livvy

Buffyx said:


> Everyone who is not finding out gender - you are crazy :haha: It is still special finding out before baby is born, and it is still a special day when baby is born, even when you know the gender. And people are still happy for you & surprised no matter what. We never share the name choice with anyone :flower:

Oh absolutely!! I didn't mean that doing it the other way wasn't special. Buuuuut, for us it is SUPER special to find out the day they're born-- and gives me extra incentive to push :winkwink:


----------



## Livvy

TexMel said:


> For my son, we didn't even discuss names until around month 7. We settled on a top 3 list and eventually shared those top 3 contenders with both of our sets of parents, but we didn't officially decide which one we were going with until we were in the hospital.
> 
> If this one is a girl, I already have a few ideas in mind, but I guess we'all just have to see what happens. One of my good friends juts had a baby girl in the last month and used one of my names I had thought about.

We are similar-- we have a list of top 5 names for boys and girls, but we can't decide on a name until we actually see the baby. I know lots of people name their babies before they're born but for us, it would never work! With my daughter, if it was a girl we were 99% sure if it was a girl her name would be Jade. Well guess what. She popped out and I was like... "Is this Jade?" My husband squinted and said, "...she looks like an E name." :shrug: I consulted our names list and we had the name Ember on there (not even in the top 5 mind you!) and, well, we have an Ember who is almost 8 months old! Crazy. Maybe we're just odd :haha:


----------



## Livvy

TexMel that's a great idea. Totally would have helped the first time around. Thankfully now we have a pretty established list and we will never use all the names (I hope and pray hahaha). 

Alli my husband HATED EVERY SINGLE ONE of my boy names-- until I mentioned Slade. That was the only one (for the first 5 months) we both liked. And that's what we ended up using! Although we considered Judah when we were looking at him in the hospital.


----------



## eppgirl

I will definitely be finding out as I feel I would rather have time to get used to having another boy if that's the case, or to buy stuff if baby turns out to be a girl. DH was picking on me the other day and said if we ended up with a girl this time he was going to be suspicious because so far all his sperm has given us has been boys :haha:


----------



## ToriTami

TexMel said:


> BabyBrain80 said:
> 
> 
> No way texmel!! Thats funny! Austin isn't that common here (although I know 2 others but grown up men in mid-late 30's). Austin was a lovely place, COTA was amazing and all the staff were so nice. It was a great weekend. We stayed in Houston the rest of the time with inlaws.
> 
> Cameron was 2 weeks old before he was named :blush: just couldnt decide. Other options were Nathan, Taylor, Mitchel, Hunter.....but they just didnt suit him.
> 
> Boys names are hard!! Lol x
> 
> I love Austin so much (the city, well both) and miss it very much! My in laws and many of our friends still live there, so we try to visit every month or maybe every other month, but we moved back to Dallas area (where I grew up) back in 2009 and just don't see myself ever moving away from here again. My parents live 1/2 mile away and keep my son while I work. And my sister and her kids live a mile in the opposite direction. We are pretty well set here.
> 
> Tori - you are in Texas, too, right?Click to expand...

Yes I live in Austin! Hubby and I have been here for 3 years and we love it!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well my pregnancies have always went girl, boy, girl, boy. I'm not sure if it is just coincidence or from if Shettles Method has anything to do with it. With our girls, we DTD throughout the entire TWW whereas with our boys we only DTD once around ovulation. This baby was a shocker conceived after just DTD one time and the darkness of my pregnancy tests are lining up with me Oing the exact day we conceived. I'm curious to find out if the pattern will stay the same or if we'll get a boy because of Shettles?


----------



## Livvy

Oh forgot to say -- it might be fun for each one of us to guess what we're having, then Buffy can add that color stork next to our EDD and see who's right and who's wrong! :D maybe to the left of the EDD? Then when we find out can move the correct one to the right? Just a thought!


----------



## Livvy

Lilmiss - with my daughter we only DTD once right on ovulation. So who knows??


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Liivy - That gives me some hope... I'm not sure if I could handle three boys lol!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Livvy I like that idea :)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm happy to do that if everyone wants? :)

I was VERY close to vomiting today. I felt SO nauseous. I was so happy. I feel so reassured when I'm sick haha.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That&#8217;s a nice idea. I&#8217;m hoping it doesn&#8217;t show the nub because I knew what I was having last time because of that :haha:

I was on YouTube before and came across this amazing video of a fetus at 6 weeks! 

https://youtu.be/Ccb1dgJoodM


----------



## JLH85

Buffyx said:


> JLH85 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds sensible Buffy, I'm in two minds to wait longer because I'll be 10&3 Christmas Eve I think, so would love to be able to share with my family Christmas Day with a pic that resembles a baby &#128514;&#128118;&#127996; But is that silly a week and a half before my first proper scan... ahhhh decisions xx
> 
> That's lovely! I really want to keep it a secret until at least 12 weeks from everyone except family and very close friends but it's going to be difficult with Christmas parties etc xx
> 
> Haha that is tough! I would probably get the early scan & give it as a Christmas present.
> 
> With our DD, we announced on Christmas even though we hadn't had a scan yet. We wrapped up a "baby on board" sign in a box and had my family unwrap it.Click to expand...

That's lovely! I really want to keep it a secret until at least 12 weeks from everyone except family and very close friends but it's going to be difficult with Christmas parties etc Xx


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;ve already told one of my sisters and my in laws and a couple of friends. We might do a surprise with the next one.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I've had to tell a girl I work with (we are all quite close) as they are organising a trip to Amsterdam in May for her hen weekend.....I do not want to go on a party boat for 3 days at 7months pregnant. I can't lie to save myself, so told her the truth lol. They all know I mc this year and are so supportive, so will no doubt know soon enough anyway. 

Love the stork idea Livvy, I've been wrong with both my boys lol. We did find out with ds1 as it was all new and I felt I needed to know to bond better. With ds2 we kept it a surprise. We wanted my OH tell me the sex at birth and it was really special. 

I think it will be another boy!


----------



## Livvy

BabyBrain80 said:


> I've had to tell a girl I work with (we are all quite close) as they are organising a trip to Amsterdam in May for her hen weekend.....I do not want to go on a party boat for 3 days at 7months pregnant. I can't lie to save myself, so told her the truth lol. They all know I mc this year and are so supportive, so will no doubt know soon enough anyway.
> 
> Love the stork idea Livvy, I've been wrong with both my boys lol. We did find out with ds1 as it was all new and I felt I needed to know to bond better. With ds2 we kept it a surprise. We wanted my OH tell me the sex at birth and it was really special.
> 
> I think it will be another boy!

It's sooo special to have him tell you isn't it?? Funny story... with my first, everyone wanted it to be a boy. My mom was in the delivery room with me, and when he was born she exclaimed "IT'S A BOY!!" before my husband could say anything. :dohh: I still tease her about that to this day.


----------



## Alligator

I like that idea! Mark me down for boy, as thats my first instinct!! We shall see in a few months. 

This is my second pregnancy, first baby, and it feels totally different than my last one! Today Im having (sorry Tmi) milky, creamy discharge but it has a yellow tinge.. pale yellow... normal? Every little thing this pregnancy makes me panic a little bit!


----------



## JWC13

Livvy said:


> Oh forgot to say -- it might be fun for each one of us to guess what we're having, then Buffy can add that color stork next to our EDD and see who's right and who's wrong! :D maybe to the left of the EDD? Then when we find out can move the correct one to the right? Just a thought!

Oh I love that idea :)

Please mark me down for a boy. I have no feelings one way or another as to what I think it is, but I'm just really hoping for a boy.


----------



## Alligator

I've also already told my parents/sisters and my bff. DH is more anxious and wants to wait a bit before telling his family, but I am close with his sister and we talk often, it's hard not to slip up and mention it!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> I like that idea! Mark me down for boy, as that&#8217;s my first instinct!! We shall see in a few months.
> 
> This is my second pregnancy, first baby, and it feels totally different than my last one! Today I&#8217;m having (sorry Tmi) milky, creamy discharge but it has a yellow tinge.. pale yellow... normal? Every little thing this pregnancy makes me panic a little bit!

I also have this, I think it&#8217;s normal :shrug:


We are telling my Mum, Nan and Grandad tomorrow with the balloon reveal. I&#8217;m nervous! Partner told his mum and she was silent for a second and said &#8216;oh, okay. Congratulations&#8217; I was like what the hell?


----------



## Alligator

Unique - glad it's not just me! I've read it's normal. So long as it's not a vile smell or itchy, there's just a lot more going on down there lol.

Sorry about your MILs reaction..how strange.


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. 

I'd love to join in. I will warn I'm horrible at keeping up with everyone though lol. I try. I really do. I'm currently due July 19th with a surprise 5th baby. We DID once last month and I thought it was late enough in that I'd ovulated already. I was wrong. We are happy though :) 
We told family first. Most family was great. My husband's parents think we are being stupid ( although they have 5 kids themselves) 
And this is our Facebook announcement. 

I'm guessing girl right now but I'm usually very wrong haha. 

No real symptoms other then the odd slight nauseated moment. 

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/IMG_20171109_175049_755.jpg


----------



## UniqueBeauty

MIL already has 8 grandchildren so that&#8217;s probably why. She never sees my two anyway, she probably sees them once or twice a year. She makes no effort to come and see them but can quite easily fly out to her villa in Spain every month. 

Congrats, yourstruly!

My name is Rebecca by the way, everyone calls me Beckii :) :wave:


----------



## JLH85

yourstruly10 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I'd love to join in. I will warn I'm horrible at keeping up with everyone though lol. I try. I really do. I'm currently due July 19th with a surprise 5th baby. We DID once last month and I thought it was late enough in that I'd ovulated already. I was wrong. We are happy though :)
> We told family first. Most family was great. My husband's parents think we are being stupid ( although they have 5 kids themselves)
> And this is our Facebook announcement.
> 
> I'm guessing girl right now but I'm usually very wrong haha.
> 
> No real symptoms other then the odd slight nauseated moment.
> 
> https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb343/yourstruly20102011/IMG_20171109_175049_755.jpg

Welcome and what a great announcement! Did you announce already? Xxx


----------



## JLH85

Are any of you ladies anxious at every pull/twinge/ache in your tummy at the moment? I feel like it's sooooo early that it's making me nervous about everything I feel... I've even peed on opks today and yesterday to see the colour as I have no hpts &#128584; I feel crazy xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JLH85 said:


> Are any of you ladies anxious at every pull/twinge/ache in your tummy at the moment? I feel like it's sooooo early that it's making me nervous about everything I feel... I've even peed on opks today and yesterday to see the colour as I have no hpts &#128584; I feel crazy xxx

No, not crazy. I worry with every twinge I feel. Especially bad when I go to the toilet Im always worried there will be spotting on the tissue :blush:


----------



## yourstruly10

JLH we did announce. I was going to wait but I've had a miscarriage and a blighted ovum in the past and the idea of having to explain while asking for help after vs people already knowing just makes me uncomfortable.

I get nervous every time I feel wet down there. Rushing to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. 
So far so good. I don't see my doctor until the 27th for the first appointment though.


----------



## JLH85

Unique beauty - I'm glad it's not just me! I feel exactly the same every time I go to the bathroom

Yourstruly10 - I think the picture is wonderful. I haven't even called the DR yet since my AF is only actually due this coming Sunday &#128584; They don't do anything here at all except book you to see a midwife around week 8, so I figured I would wait until next week and call them. At the moment it doesn't seem real at all xx


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Yourstruly! Congrats + welcome :flower:

Twinges and cramping reassures me. I know that my body must be making room for baby :)

Would anyone else like me to add a gender guess next to their name?


----------



## Livvy

What a cute announcement yourstruly!! 

JLH my doctor is the same. I won't even call him until December. :/

Edited to add: I'm guessing boy Buffy! It may just be wishful thinking...


----------



## Buffyx

Anyone think they are having twins?! I can pop you down for 2 coloured storks ;)


----------



## Alligator

JLH85 said:


> Are any of you ladies anxious at every pull/twinge/ache in your tummy at the moment? I feel like it's sooooo early that it's making me nervous about everything I feel... I've even peed on opks today and yesterday to see the colour as I have no hpts &#128584; I feel crazy xxx

YES. All day, everyday. Anxious! After suffering a MC this summer every little thing has me wondering. I check the TP after every trip to the bathroom to make sure there's no spotting. It's really overwhelming at times.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I honestly have no idea about the sex, I had an instinct with my two and I was right, this time nothing.


----------



## StarryEyed88

JLH for up until midway through this week I was having cramps and pulls etc. I think it&#8217;s normal. Mine has settled down now. Though I do worry especially after working out - I might get a bit of discomfort but nothing has happened so I think you&#8217;re all good. 

Buffy - boy for me please :)

Congrats yourstruly


----------



## Buffyx

Unique - Maybe it will come to you later :)

Starry - No problem! Boy it is! Lots of boy guesses.


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;d prefer a girl and DH would prefer a boy. Though we are both happy with a healthy baby. That&#8217;s all that matters to us. I was telling DH of all the thinks baby will be growing and developing this week - he loves it. It&#8217;s so cute. 
Despite the ticker officially 5 weeks today - I&#8217;m so happy!


----------



## TexMel

Alligator said:


> JLH85 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you ladies anxious at every pull/twinge/ache in your tummy at the moment? I feel like it's sooooo early that it's making me nervous about everything I feel... I've even peed on opks today and yesterday to see the colour as I have no hpts &#128584; I feel crazy xxx
> 
> YES. All day, everyday. Anxious! After suffering a MC this summer every little thing has me wondering. I check the TP after every trip to the bathroom to make sure there's no spotting. It's really overwhelming at times.Click to expand...

I still check every single time, too! And even took my last cheapie yesterday, so no more POAS for me! I was just telling my bff I remember more cramping/twinges last time around than I have this time, but I also think the front part of my uterus is still a little numb from my c section, so who knows. I got real nauseated yesterday but am much better today.


----------



## TexMel

Ohh forgot to add that I am a little disappointed today. I ordered a shirt for my son to wear on thanksgiving to announce to my family, but found out that my SIL's family (who I don't get along with) will be there. And I REALLY don't want them to be there when I announce. They are not my family. They unfriended me on fb, so there's no love lost between us. But now I feel like my whole plan is ruined and I'm not sure when I'll tell them now. &#65533;&#65533;

Here's the shirt:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1590.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Alligator

I have felt some minor moments of nausea but I can't tell if it's the start of something or just being a little too hungry/tired/whatever. I am really tired! Exhausted, in the evenings. I fall asleep on the couch like every night haha. Embarrassing.


----------



## Buffyx

I fall asleep on the couch every night too Alli. My poor husband. I am awake for maybe an hour once our kids go to bed haha. Growing humans is hard!

TexMel - annoying! I'd still go ahead and do it anyway. Don't let them ruin your plan. Cute shirt :)


----------



## Alligator

It must be so hard with kids I can't even imagine! I barely want to unload the dishwasher after work or make a meal let alone care for anyone else. It's all I can do to feed myself!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope it does come to me soon :haha: 

That top is super cute! Sorry your plans are ruined though.


----------



## Buffyx

It's going to be hard I think. My DS still naps for 1.5hrs at lunch time, but not my DD. I've been doing "quiet time" with her at that time and we sit on the couch and watch something on TV. Because they are both still so young, they still need me. And they need me to entertain them and play with them, etc.

My aversions seem to have started with food. Yesteday I had some toasted almonds in my salad for lunch, and then for the rest of the day when I thought about almonds, I almost vomited. Oh the joys!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

JLH - Yeah I'm stressing over everything. I've suffered losses in the past so every time I get pregnant I'm always anxious. Totally normal. I have those same pulling/pinching feeling that you're describing. Sometimes I can even tell where the baby implanted in my uterus based upon those niggling pains. Usually my ovary feels more like a dull ache that is almost always there whereas implantation feels like a sharp pinpoint pain I feel every once in a while.

Tex - I LOVE that shirt! How adorable :)

Yourstruly - What a hilarious announcement! I may have to steal that idea for myself :rofl:

Buffy - I hear ya on trying to find time to take care of yourself while tending to LOs. Only one of mine is in school and she only goes for 4 days a week but I have the other three all the time. It is exhausting. I haven't figured out yet how I'm going to deal when morning sickness hits.


----------



## StarryEyed88

I don&#8217;t know how you ladies do it. You must be superwomen! I am exhausted constantly- especially after a hard gym session. We only have my stepson every other weekend, And he, for the most part, is a breeze.


----------



## Alligator

Starry I've been so bad lately...I've been way too anxious to workout. The few times I have I was basically convinced I had started bleeding the entire time (nope just sweaty....) and drove myself to a panic. That wasn't healthy at all, clearly...so I've just stopped going until I feel a bit less anxious. And I know it will probably help with anxiety overall to keep my workouts up but it's so hard, knowing how anxious I'll be, and then how tired I already am...ugh!


----------



## Buffyx

There is no need to be anxious! I have worked out every day since my BFP and I'm good over here. I find my workout actually gives me energy to face the day. I also feel less disgusting & bloated too. It honestly just helps my mental state.

I actually just got done with my workout. Its Saturday 845am and now I can get on with everything else!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alli - me too. I get a little worried. Especially when lifting weights. I just try to go a little lighter and if I get too puffed from the cardio I take a breather. 
Me too Buffy! Just finished my 6am class. Not going to lie though I&#8217;ve showered and hopped back into bed with DH while he sleeps :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I am finding during cardio I seem to be getting a stitch very easily. It's frustrating! But I just take breaks. Agree with the weights - I do lighter with more reps. The weight doesn't matter as much this early on I wouldn't think - but definitely as we grow!

Jealous. My kids have been up since 6am :haha: There will be no going back to bed for me.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fair play to you, I dont think Im going to carry on lifting weights until LO is here. I was squatting 30kg before my BFP and I dont think I even have the energy to do 15kg :coffee: Ill stick to eating healthier:haha:


----------



## StarryEyed88

I just get super puffed super quickly. That was one of the first signs for me too. I couldn&#8217;t work out why. 
I&#8217;ll need to get up shortly do start the cleaning and washing yay! We have DH Xmas party tonight. I&#8217;m designated driver so works well for me :)
Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Alligator

I know all of this logically...Just since the MC this summer I am a ball of nerves and really worried and anxious. I know it sounds crazy.. Even explaining it to my DH...I was convinced I was bleeding and miscarrying in the middle of a spin class, my mind goes out of control, and it's hard to reign it back in. I was miserable, and so anxious, and I obviously don't want to feel that way, so I don't do things that bring it on (which has been working out...). Honestly it was like I had a minor panic attack on the bike, it wasn't fun.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Unique- I really don&#8217;t have the energy either but I just force myself into it at the moment. Hoping the energy returns soon. When I see everyone else in the session going hard it motivates me to as well. I think that&#8217;s why I do enjoy going so much, because everyone pushes each other to do their best.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Aw Alli - sorry you&#8217;re so anxious. I really hope it passes for you soon x


----------



## Buffyx

If it is going to cause you such anxiety then it probably isn't worth it. 

I put on 40kg with my last pregnancy and I was miserable. I have lost it all + more and am the fittest and healthiest (and lightest) I have ever been, and I really am determined not to give that up. It's hard. 

I also tend to put on most of my weight in first tri because I feel stressed about MC, and I feel sick so I end up just eating & eating!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies...and you're right. In my first pregnancy I wanted to workout but I was far too sick to actually do more than get myself to work (that was a minor miracle in and of itself). I don't feel sick yet so I want to be working out but it just causes too much anxiety at the moment. DH and I always do spin classes together on Sundays so I'm going to see how I feel Sunday morning but it's my goal to go...I know my fear is irrational but it's really tough to work through in the moment.


----------



## JLH85

Buffy - I'm swaying girl for me though it may just be wishful thinking! Haha.

Alligator - it must be much harder when you've suffered a loss, but encouraging that you feel much different from last time xx

I'm sorry ladies I missed a fair few pages and it's hard to reply to everything from mobile because you can't see all the posts so I'm not being rude if I've not responded &#128584; I posted this reply then edited xx my eyes are closing on me it's almost 11pm here and I'm struggling to stay awake. God help me as I get further, you ladies working out are so good maybe that's what I need for more energy! Xx


----------



## ToriTami

I wanted to go back to the gym but I just don't have the energy. I feel like I only have the energy to do one task per day (cook, laundry, walk the dogs, etc). I also have terrible muscle soreness. I usually take the stairs at work, but my legs are burning out at just 2 flights smh!

I think I'm having a girl. We've already told all of our close friends and family members. I'm thinking we will announce on fb around new year's day. I'm going to use a picture I already have. It's my hubby's head poorly photoshopped on a baby's body lol! His family has strong genes. This kid doesn't have a chance in hell of looking like me :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Honestly..Im a big believer in everyone doing what the heck they need to do to survive these next 9 months!! :haha: It is soooo hard being pregnant!

Haha Tori - my DHs cousin did a similar thing when they announced. They put her partner's head on an ultrasound photo! Lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had HG in every pregnancy except my first one. It was a miracle if I was able to get myself off the couch and keep the kids fed/changed. Working out was just impossible but I envy those that can keep up with it. For me it was mostly about survival and I've gained about 10 stubborn pounds with each pregnancy because of it. I tell everyone I only have two trimesters instead of three: sickness and SPD.


----------



## Alligator

Thats my motto - just do what I can to make it through one day at a time, and do my best to mitigate my anxieties and fears. And for now if that means being a bit lazy and focusing more on self care, and doing things that make me feel more in control then thats what Ill do! One day at a time right girls?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Agreed. I gained 5 stone with my son because I ate whatever I wanted (sometimes a tray of 12 doughnuts :blush: ) With my daughter it was 2 stone but this time I&#8217;m currently on slimming world so hopefully I&#8217;ll try and keep the weight down :haha: 

I&#8217;m currently sat downstairs with my son who woke up crying saying he was about to be sick. 40 minutes later he&#8217;s led on the sofa watching Netflix and hasn&#8217;t been sick! I&#8217;m so tired :dohh:


----------



## Buffyx

Yep. Just do what you need to do to make the whole thing bearable!

Lilmiss - I cant believe you keep going back for more after being so sick!! Definitely super woman!!

Oh no Unique! Hope you get some sleep soon. I spent the morning out with DD while DH stayed home with DS. We had such a lovely morning together :flower:


----------



## Livvy

Texmel that shirt is so cute! We announced my son (also a July baby) at Thanksgiving 3 years ago. I can&#8217;t believe how fast time flies! 

Buffy your 2 year old doesn&#8217;t nap anymore?! Omg! I would die. Mine does, thank. Goodness. I will lose my mind once I lose that nap time. 

Alligator, I&#8217;m so sorry. It really is stressful after you&#8217;ve had a loss, and it&#8217;s sad because you want to be happy and excited but you&#8217;re just so worried! I have totally been there. Both my kiddos are rainbow babies. Something a mama said during my last pregnancy really resonated with me though... she said she wants to enjoy every day of being pregnant with her LO, no matter how long it lasts. So she tried to enjoy each day of pregnancy and not stress. Definitely didn&#8217;t fix everything but at least a refreshing perspective for me! 

You all who are working out -- tell me your secrets! Are there videos I can do from home? I need something easy that I can possibly do before the kiddos wake up. 

AFM, nothing to report except some cramping today. Also I'm ravenous. No sickness, no aversions. I thought I was gonna puke when I cleaned the toilet but that isn't really new... :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Livvy - she will nap, but then she won't go down until late at night, and I really need that down time each night after they've gone to bed. She will sometimes fall asleep on the couch during quiet time, or in the car if we are out + about, but only a cat nap so she still sleeps at night.

As for the working out - I go to the gym. I've always (except when pregnant previously) worked out, and it is something that I enjoy & don't find to be a chore, so it comes easily.

I'm sure there are videos, but I don't know of any specifically, sorry.


----------



## Livvy

Does the gym have childcare, Buffy? And I get what you mean about needing the down time at night. It's pretty much the only time DH and I actually see each other.


----------



## Buffyx

No unfortunately there is no child care. I just work around my husband's work shedule. Often it means I'm up at 530am to go. He is very understanding of my needing that time to work out since he is very fit himself.

This morning I went to the gym for an hour while he watched the kids, and then he went for a run this afternoon while I watched them :) Tomorrow I will need to be up at 6am to get a work out in before he goes to work.


----------



## TexMel

I just go to a local gym here, too. When my son turned 18 months and I realized I hadn't even really started to lose the baby weight that I wanted to before getting pregnant again, so I found a place that has childcare and I go 2-3 times a week. I am now 4 lbs under where I started last time (down 23 lbs since may of this year, and still going). I had been running/jogging, but I find I haven't been able to push myself quite as hard the last couple of weeks. I don't necessarily feel like anything bad will happen, I just can't find that higher drive. I am still doing some weights, too, mostly legs. I find my hour there without my kid truly renews my energy and my ability to cope with the rest of the day.

I agree with those who said just do what you can to make it through the next 9 months. There is no one right way to do it, just whatever works for you. Growing a new human is not an easy job.


----------



## StarryEyed88

I just go to an F45. I don&#8217;t have any kids yet so I can just go when I like. I usually go to the afternoon classes. I&#8217;m right in the middle of an 8 week challenge. I was trying to lose 10kg in the 8 weeks. I managed to nearly lose 6 in 4 weeks. But now I&#8217;m pregnant I don&#8217;t want to starve myself so I try to stick to the food and eat extra if I feel I need to. I was going 5-6 times a week. Thinking about reducing to 4-5. How many times a week do you ladies try to go?

Congrats Tex on your achievement. I wish I&#8217;d started at the beginning of the year!

Buffy that&#8217;s nice that you and DH have your schedules worked out like that. 

Totally agree with everyone with doing what you can do. There&#8217;s no point pushing yourself.


----------



## Buffyx

I go 7 days at the moment. We shall see how long it lasts :haha:

I cap my sessions at 45mins. I used to be there for between 1-2hrs before falling pregnant.

That's a great effort losing 6kg in such a short time :)

I'm off to see Bad Mums 2 tonight with some friends. Everyone have a lovely day/night!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy. I have a feeling that it contributed to us finally falling pregnant along with the healthy eating. My sessions are only 45min on weekdays and 1 hour on the Saturdays. You make me want to stick with 6 a week still.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning :wave: ended up going to bed at 2am and my daughter waking me up at 5:30 :hissy: my son wasnt even poorly :dohh:

So today is the day I give my family their pregnancy reveal balloons, Im so nervous :shrug:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Yay good luck Unique!!


----------



## JLH85

Unique - how exciting! Let us know how it goes &#128522; 

I had Indian food last night and it's given me a bad tummy today - it's my favourite and I eat it all the time and it NEVER gives me any trouble, so this is new &#128580; Also finding that although I don't feel nauseous I do keep waking with a lump in my throat feeling a bit sicky... and at lunch times too until I eat. Praying it doesn't turn to full
Blown nausea xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, I will do! I&#8217;m going to take a picture of their reactions :haha: 

It&#8217;s hard getting them all in the same place without hinting :dohh: they better turn up!

I know what you mean about the sickly feeling in your throat, I feel the same every day.


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck Unique!

Starry - I think keep up 6 days as long as you can/feel like it :)

I'm happy to report that it is 11pm, so I am almost past 6+3w pregnant. This is always a super significant day for me to pass. It's the day I had my first loss. So I feel always slight relief when I pass it unscathed. I do obviously realise things can happen, but I like being past this day anyway.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It went really well, it won&#8217;t let me upload the image but my mum was so shocked her jaw could touch the floor and my nan went wide eyed with a big smile, I don&#8217;t know why I was so worried :cloud9:

Yay for getting to 6+3 :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Aww unique thats so great! Yay! 

Livvy - that is great advice, about cherishing everyday. I have been incorporating that, and DH and I are talking about baby and getting excited, but Im quiet moments that worry seeps in. Everyday I feel a tiny bit better.. and I think after I pass 8w4d (December 2...) and have our first ultrasound Ill feel better. But for now Im trying to do things that mitigate anxiety (Im an anxious person o start with), so if that means foregoing my workouts until I feel a bit more calm, then thats what Ill do. I do wish it was not already winter and freezing and cold because then i would go for more walks!


----------



## BabyBrain80

You lot are making me feel very lazy!

Never been to a gym!
Not done any official exercise for years! 

Spent last 6 & a half years running around after children, and the last year walking to and from school twice a day! Hardly sit down all day....but do eat too many crisps and biscuits :haha:

Never had kids that like to nap! Nightmare! Think both of them stopped by about 18months. But on the positive side they do go to bed by 8pm each night and sleep very well till 7or 8am. I need my evenings. 

I'm still having mild cramps too, my hpt was much better today so I'm feeling more confident.
My last pregnancy took ages to progress this one is so much better. I started bleeding at 9weeks, scan at 10 weeks confirmed baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. So I will hopefully get my scan at 7weeks and it will help a bit :)

Will try the suggestion mentioned above and enjoy each day xx


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all can i join please? Due July 20th... Have pcos so it could be 21st! 

3rd baby. Only a few symptoms at this stage i had loads and they went away... Not sure what to think just yet. Dont think i had MS on the two girls until i was 6 weeks!


----------



## JWC13

I've always been active and work out 3-4 days a week. I plan to continue to work out as long as I can, hopefully throughout the entire pregnancy. This is our first and I'm hoping that if I can force myself to stay active and eat well then the recovery process to get back to my pre-baby weight will be easier...I say all of this now that I'm only 4 weeks in and I'm sure that will change when then exhaustion sets in. 

On another note, when did everyone's symptoms start to appear? So far I have zero symptoms, no exhaustion, nausea, food cravings, etc. I assume they will start soon but was curious as to when they set in with everyone else.


----------



## Buffyx

Unique - that is fab news :flower:

Babybrain - my DS sleeps from 6pm-630am and my DD does 7pm-630am. We are very lucky!!

Pisces - welcome! I will add you to the front page :)

JWC - with my last 2 pregnancies I got symptoms bang on 6 weeks. This time I have had them from day 1! Everyone is different :)


----------



## JLH85

Pisces24 - congratulations! I'm due 20th July also &#128536; Though I'm sure that will change when I'm scanned they always change them ha xx

JWC13 - the only symptoms I have is that I am very tired in the late evening and going to sleep earlier than usual, and for the last 3/4 days have had a wave of tiredness between 11/11:30am which does pass. I also feel a lump in my throats like I feel sick in the morning/lunch/evening so generally when I should be due to eat, though I don't feel nauseous like a hangover thank goodness. Oh and on and off mild cramps 

Xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck, Unique! Let us know how it goes!

Welcome to the newcomers :hi:

I am also very tired by the end of the day and have cramps on/off throughout the day, along with sore BBs, but no sickness so far, thank goodness. I'm sure it'll come. I'm still very early. I am currently fighting a cold though so that could be why I'm not noticing much by the way of symptoms.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome :wave:

This was my Mums and Nans reaction, my grandad walked out of the way :haha: 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2eek3lu.jpg


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hello everyone!!!!
I am expecting SURPRISE baby #4!
I was doing cancer treatments... on birth control and thought for sure we were DONE! Uh oh!!! SHOCKER!!!!!!!!
My girls are 5 & 3 and my son just turned 2. I have 13 & 16 year old step children!!!!!!!

I have had 2 ultrasounds. One with an empty sac measuring 5+ 1 then a second with a hb a week later measuring 5+6. 
Due date is 7/2! We are hoping for a second boy, but considering dates with when we DTD... it is probably going to end up being another girly.


----------



## Buffyx

Ttcpostvr - welcome! Ill pop you down for July 2nd :)

Haha Unique that is great!


----------



## Alligator

Jwc my tiredness started just after 4w. Its only gotten worse! Some minor off/on pulling/cramps/aches/pains and minor sore boobs. Those started at around 4.5-5w


----------



## StarryEyed88

Congrats to all the new ladies!

Unique - that&#8217;s an amazing photo capturing their emotional reaction. So lovely :flower:

Baby Brain - running around after little ones would keep you pretty fit. I don&#8217;t have that the moment so I can still fit in gym. I don&#8217;t know once I have them I&#8217;ll be able to fit it in :haha:

JWC - my first symptom was exhaustion and getting extra puffed at the gym. That has not yet left. My nipples themselves are actually starting to get a little bit sore to touch and I have on and off sick feeling. Other than that not too much else. 

TTC - you got to see the hb already?! That&#8217;s so amazing. That&#8217;s what I hope for from our first scan. I have a dr appt with my new doctor this morning. Going to see when he thinks I should actually go in for the scan. My other doctor said 6weeks. So we&#8217;ll find out today and I&#8217;ll get blood test results too.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Buffyx said:


> Anyone think they are having twins?! I can pop you down for 2 coloured storks ;)

Put me down for twins, one of each, just for the heck of it. All mine have been singletons but I really have no idea of the gender of this baby because I've been having twinges on both sides. I guess I'll be the crazy one with the twin guess :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone think they are having twins?! I can pop you down for 2 coloured storks ;)
> 
> Put me down for twins, one of each, just for the heck of it. All mine have been singletons but I really have no idea of the gender of this baby because I've been having twinges on both sides. I guess I'll be the crazy one with the twin guess :haha:Click to expand...

Haha SOMEONE in here will have twins.


----------



## eppgirl

There is an increased possibility that I will have twins again, twins are everywhere in my family. Im really hoping not, really wanting one baby this time. I had a complicated pregnancy with my twins and was on bed rest from 8 weeks to 16 weeks due to a bleed and then from 24 weeks to birth due to threatened pre term labor and then pre-e.
DH seems to think Im having a girl as I am extremely picky as to what I can eat right now and with my pregnancies before I ate everything in sight. 
Go ahead and put me down for two girls ;) lol we will see how it goes. Hopefully I at least have one girl!


----------



## StarryEyed88

A set of twins in this group would be awesome. 

Had my dr appt. He was SO much nicer, I am so glad I swapped. All blood test results came back great. He has told me to wait til 8 weeks to book my scan in. Going to see if I can do a weekend scan and Ill book it tomorrow so I have something to count down to. :cloud9:


----------



## Livvy

That's great Buffy that your husband watches the kids while you work out. Can't remember who said their gym had a daycare but that's nice too! My son hates daycare of any kind so that limits my options a lot. 

Anyone else feeling extremely cold? This happened in my other two pregnancies too. I always thought I was going to be overly warm, but no. When I'm pregnant I'm freezing constantly. Also I had a terrible nose bleed this morning for no apparent reason. I never get nose bleeds


----------



## Alligator

Ive been very cold, but also diagnosed hypothyroid so it could be that. My last pregnancy I didnt have that symptom but it was also June/July and the middle of summer, now its November and cold here!


----------



## Buffyx

At this stage I'm neither hot or cold. And I honestly dont remember in my last pregnancies being overly hot or cold either! We are coming in to Summer now, so I imagine I'll be hot soon enough :haha:

Today was a long and draining day for me. Definitely feeling the fatigue. DS goes to bed in half an hour and DH is home in 45mins from work. Counting down the minutes..

Starry - I am so glad you've found a much nicer Doctor.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy. I hope your counting down went quickly. 

Livvy definitely not feeling the cold over here. I live in Brisbane and it&#8217;s warm all year round mostly. Plus we&#8217;re moving into summer. I&#8217;m definitely glad I&#8217;ll be heavily pregnant in winter and not summer!
I have been having extremely vivid dreams though. All types of crazy dreams. It&#8217;s the weirdest thing.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I really suffered with my first pregnancy in the summer. On the plus side we don&#8217;t have to hide our lovely bumps under layers of jumpers and a coat :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Livvy - I am constantly cold, which is not normal for me! I live in Texas, so it being in the 50s lately is "cold" to me and I end up with many layers of clothes on every day!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Does anyone else think it&#8217;s going super slow? Bad thing about finding out 5 days before AF was due lol I literally cannot wait until the 5th to make it more official :haha: :dohh:


----------



## ameeann

Hey all, expecting baby number 3,i think July 16th but that'll probably change tbh, either way I'll be having an early c section!

Baby 3 was a whoopsie, we were planning on trying next year for another but I guess it was taken out of our hands... We have a severely disabled 9 month old little boy and a 5 year old lb, currently really overwhelmed tbh, happy and not taking it for granted but kinda like... AHHHHHHH internally xD


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww, congratulations:)


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats to all the newcomers!

Unique, you are not the only one! I didn't even test until 14 dpiui, and it's crawling along for me. I can't believe it's only been 2 weeks since my bfp! I swear I'm in a time warp.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Once the 12 week scan comes by it&#8217;s a breeze :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Yep. It is DRAGGING. I have my dating scan Friday. I just want it over with. I absolutely hate first tri (even though I know that at no point are you "safe" during pregnancy) and I just want it done with. I want the scan, but at the same time I am terrified.

Hi Ameeann :flower: Welcome!


----------



## Alligator

Oh yes time is dragging by!! Everyday seems like a week. Its crazy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely :haha:


----------



## ameeann

I don't even know how far I am really! I'm so eager to know haha think I'll be booking a private scan for what I think is 8 weeks!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I feel like it&#8217;s dragging as well! I found out well before AF was due. Each week ticks over on a Saturday so it makes the work week drag too :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Mine ticks over on a Thursday. I found at at 9dpo. Uuuugh.

:haha:


----------



## eppgirl

I feel like mine is flying by, but slow at the same time. Possibly because I didnt find out until I was 5 weeks, and I was working, so the weeks were going by fast then.
My boss and I decided it would be best if I left now for multiple reasons, since I havent been with the company for a year, in the event that I was put on bed rest I wouldnt be guaranteed a job when I could come back, I also wouldnt be guaranteed a job after the maternity leave was over as well. Plus Im allergic to the lights and it was all just becoming to much and it was putting me and baby in danger.
Hoping I can find a job somewhere else that would be more lenient but its not looking great at this point.


----------



## Matherese

Totally dragging for me too! I found out really early this time so I'm only 4.5. Seems like it's taking forever. I joked to my husband we could have twins because I beat the control line on my test 2 days after AF was due! I'm going to guess girl. My last was a boy and I knew it right away. I'm feeling a bit different this time and based on when I ovulated I think a girl is a good possibility.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Whos keeping the gender a secret and whos finding out? 

Its going to kill me not knowing what Im carrying, the kids now know theres a baby in mummys tummy. Jayden whos 5.5yrs is so excited bless him. Aimee-Jo gets it but at the same time doesnt :haha: iykwim. Shes 3 in January. 

Officially 5 weeks tomorrow :happydance: considering my ticker was 3wk 4days not long ago, thats gone fast, ish.


----------



## Buffyx

eppgirl said:


> I feel like mine is flying by, but slow at the same time. Possibly because I didnt find out until I was 5 weeks, and I was working, so the weeks were going by fast then.
> My boss and I decided it would be best if I left now for multiple reasons, since I havent been with the company for a year, in the event that I was put on bed rest I wouldnt be guaranteed a job when I could come back, I also wouldnt be guaranteed a job after the maternity leave was over as well. Plus Im allergic to the lights and it was all just becoming to much and it was putting me and baby in danger.
> Hoping I can find a job somewhere else that would be more lenient but its not looking great at this point.

What was your job? What do you mean about the lights? Lol.

Matherese - could very well be twins!!


----------



## eppgirl

Buffyx said:


> eppgirl said:
> 
> 
> I feel like mine is flying by, but slow at the same time. Possibly because I didnt find out until I was 5 weeks, and I was working, so the weeks were going by fast then.
> My boss and I decided it would be best if I left now for multiple reasons, since I havent been with the company for a year, in the event that I was put on bed rest I wouldnt be guaranteed a job when I could come back, I also wouldnt be guaranteed a job after the maternity leave was over as well. Plus Im allergic to the lights and it was all just becoming to much and it was putting me and baby in danger.
> Hoping I can find a job somewhere else that would be more lenient but its not looking great at this point.
> 
> What was your job? What do you mean about the lights? Lol.
> 
> Matherese - could very well be twins!!Click to expand...

Its a super long story. I have erythropoietic protoporphyria. My body doesnt have the enzyme that breaks down the porphyrins from the sun. So I cant go outside in the sun, but I also get a reaction from any light on the uva/uvb spectrum.

The fluorescent lights at my work were causing all kinds of pain and its been intensified due to the pregnancy. I worked at a hosiery mill. Twelve hour shifts.


----------



## Alligator

Wow eppgirl - that sounds like a handful to deal with. Im sorry! I hope youre able to find something. And Im sorry your work wasnt willing to work with you more.


----------



## housewifey

Hi Ladies,

I've been stalking this thread over the weekend & I'd love to join.

Just got my BFP on Friday after coming off BCP beginning of September, I think I'll be due early-mid July.

So far not many symptoms apart from sore boobs, tiredness and constant hunger :haha:

I'm a little anxious after previously having a MMC at 13 weeks, but trying to stay positive and not focus on that.

:cloud9:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Sorry to hhear at about your job eppgirl. Hopefully something comes up soon for you x
Unique - definitely finding out. I can&#8217;t wait another 35ish weeks :haha:


----------



## TexMel

I feel like it is dragging so far!! I found out at like 3w4d, so I already feel like I've been pregnant a long time, but then I say I'm only 6 weeks and people are like "oh, so it's reeeally early." Mine switches on Sundays, so I at least was happy for today!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

housewifey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread over the weekend & I'd love to join.
> 
> Just got my BFP on Friday after coming off BCP beginning of September, I think I'll be due early-mid July.
> 
> So far not many symptoms apart from sore boobs, tiredness and constant hunger :haha:
> 
> I'm a little anxious after previously having a MMC at 13 weeks, but trying to stay positive and not focus on that.
> 
> :cloud9:

Welcome & congratulations:)


----------



## Buffyx

housewifey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread over the weekend & I'd love to join.
> 
> Just got my BFP on Friday after coming off BCP beginning of September, I think I'll be due early-mid July.
> 
> So far not many symptoms apart from sore boobs, tiredness and constant hunger :haha:
> 
> I'm a little anxious after previously having a MMC at 13 weeks, but trying to stay positive and not focus on that.
> 
> :cloud9:

Hi! Welcome :)

Would you like me to pop you down for a specific date for now?

Oh sorry to hear that Eppgirl.

Unique - definitely finding out & sharing gender asap. We havent told our kids yet..but im not sure my 2yo would understand, and my 14mo definitely wont.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It is going by slowly here too. Just reached 4 weeks today. So far fatigue has been my strongest symptom. I get so tired sometimes that I can't concentrate.

*Unique* - I hear ya on wanting to find out gender. It would be nice if those darn hpts could give us a blue or pink line depending upon whether we're carrying a boy or a girl and not simply because one is a crappier kind of test than the other :haha:


----------



## Matherese

Ugh now I'm cramping today and it's making me worry :(


----------



## Buffyx

Lilmiss - that would be so amazing haha.

Matherese - cramping is normal. I still am cramping now, and did early on in my other pregnancies too :flower:


----------



## Matherese

I know it's normal, just always so worrying.


----------



## JLH85

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations &#128118;&#127996; 

I have had cramps on and off but they seem to be calming down, but my boobs are getting really sore today. Sharp pains and they feel massive though not sure if theyve grown, theyre pretty big to start with &#128556; 

Im definitely finding out the gender probably at a private scan at 16 eeeks. Im too impatient! It feels like Ive been pregnant forever and I only found out 5 days ago &#128584; af officially due today but I really think I ovulated 2/3 Days early so would have been due thurs fri just gone. 

How much weight is healthy to gain in first tri? My best friend keeps telling me I need to eat more (shes the only person I have told) as she has two kids and this is my first, but I feel like everything you read tells you that you dont actually need any extra calories until 3rd trimester. Of course I want to gain weight healthily to make sure the baby is getting everything it needs but I dont want to eat excess just because I feel tired she thinks when Im tired I should eat, whereas I think when Im hungry I should eat. Hope this makes sense its late here and Im super tired (as Im sure you all are &#9786;&#65039;) xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Matherese* - I completely understand. I've had 3 pregnancy losses myself and know that we scrutinize every little twinge, but as long as there is no bleeding, everything should be fine. I will keep my fx for you!

*JLH* - I wouldn't worry about weight gain in the first tri. Tiredness is a completely normal part of pregnancy (can't believe your friend doesn't realize that with having two kids?) and will usually lift in the second tri. The first tri is seriously all about survival... just getting through whatever it takes. Just eat what you feel like, when you feel like it, take a vitamin everyday and worry about eating better when you're further along.


----------



## Buffyx

Maybe I'm the weird one who finds cramping reassuring :haha:

Yes JLH, lilmiss said it all really. First tri is tiring no matter how much you eat! Eat when you're hungry :) Do what you want. Survive.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome to all the newcomers!! 

Texmel, glad I&#8217;m not the only one who&#8217;s super cold! 

Unique, it&#8217;s only been 5 days since I found out and time is draaaaagging. Early pregnancy is the worst because you just don&#8217;t know if you should get excited yet or not. Ugh!! 

Ameeann, my little niece is a tubie and a trach baby. We all adore her and wouldn&#8217;t change her for the world. This one is #3 and a complete surprise too! My youngest is 8 months today. 

Wow eppgirl, that&#8217;s crazy! I&#8217;m so sorry you had to quit working. I really hope you find something that works for you until baby comes. 

JLH, just eat when you&#8217;re hungry! For me that&#8217;s all the time ;) But you&#8217;re right. You don&#8217;t *need* extra calories till second tri? I believe. 

I&#8217;m still nursing my 8 month old, but my milk supply has already dramatically dropped. I hate it. :( I&#8217;ve had to start supplementing, and I hate that too. This was the main reason I wanted to wait till she was 1 before even THINKING about getting pregnant again. This same thing happened when I got pregnant with her and was still nursing my son. My let down has already only started happening on rare occasions. Sigh...


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no Livvy. That stinks :( Im sorry. I could never BF either of my babies. I expressed for a little while with both though.


----------



## ToriTami

I have had cramps since a few days before my bfp. They we're kinda bad at first, then lightened up. But now I feel that they are increasing again. I was worried when I got them, and yet worried when they started to go away. This is my first baby. I have succumbed to the fact that I will now spend the rest of my life in some state of worry.:shrug:


----------



## Buffyx

Yep ToriTami. It never ends. You just get new worries :haha:


----------



## Matherese

ToriTami, I totally know what you mean, I was a mess my first pregnancy. After 3 losses, I was terrified and wouldn't even tell anyone I was pregnant until after 20 weeks (except close family). One of my losses was in the second trimester, so I wouldn't even relax after I hit 12 weeks. BUT, I'm trying my hardest to not be that way this time and enjoy the excitement. 

Anyone have any weird cravings yet? My husband's friend gave him some tamarind candy rolls with chili. Omg. For some reason the sweet/salty/spicy combo was SO good. Lol 
My last pregnancy was ice. I'm always borderline anemic and it's horrible during pregnancy. I ate 2 large bags of ice a week. :haha:


----------



## Livvy

That's ok buffy, it isn't for everyone. Fed is best as they say. I'm just not looking forward to changing everything on her, it's not her fault and I feel like I'm robbing her of her babyhood -cry- 

Amen to always worrying about something. Love them babies so much but wow, have they given me gray hairs!!

So sorry for your losses math. I've lost 2 myself but they were early on.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Tori *- I don't think the sense of wondering if everything is going well or not ever goes away, even when you feel kicks you still sometimes wonder "did baby kick enough today?"

*Livvy* - I wasn't expecting to become pregnant this soon either. I was actually just starting to wean my baby off the breast because I couldn't keep up with his supply anymore and we were primarily using formula anyways. Then during the tww my milk started to come back in again, which was kind of weird because I thought your supply was supposed to drop when you became pregnant again, so I thought for sure that our accident wouldn't lead to a pregnancy. Not saying I regret it... all babes are a blessing... just was unexpected.

*Math* - I don't have any weird cravings - yet - but I also craved ice in my last couple pregnancies because of anemia. I had to take iron supplements and, although my iron levels were in the normal range, I was still craving ice.


----------



## Buffyx

Math - no cravings for me yet. Some foods are sounding yuck though. So I suppose more aversions than anything.

My very first pregnancy was a loss, so I feel I haven't been able to enjoy any of my pregnancies since. Im really trying to this time because this will be my last baby.

I didn't know about this ice thing? I was anemic last pregnancy, and have just had to start supplements due to low iron this time too.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Math - no cravings as of yet. 

Tori - I feel you, this is my first and every now and then Ill get a pain on my right side. Its only sporadic maybe 1-2 times a week. Think thats where I implanted but I panic every time. Thinking something is not right. Hopefully that will pass once I have my scan. 

Booked my scan in for the 4th of Dec so the countdown begins :)


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies!! I'm new here and I *think* I'm due in July! I just got my bfp two days ago but my lmp was mid September, I have pcos and crazy cycles. Dh and I quit TTC in June after 2 years and after a year of failed infertility meds and treatments. We are super shocked and excited for this last addition to our family <3 Hoping to get into a dr this week and get a scan to figure out exactly how far along I am, we really have no clue, could be as little as 6 weeks or as much as 9 weeks! So I *think* I belong here but I might have to switch to June if I'm further than I think I am. Just praying for a healthy baby since I am 36. 

Also I am having some pretty strong sharp cramping back and forth between my left and right sides in the ovary areas, is this normal? It happens when I get up or move or cough or sneeze and sometimes just when I'm laying down resting. I don't remember this with my other two dd's. My super super sore breast are my only real symptom, they have been killing me for 3 weeks. Also I have zero nausea which is really weird for me, my last two pregnancies I was sick from 3 weeks till birth with severe HG so it has me a little worried I'm feeling nothing. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all more! I'll let you know what edd to put me down for as soon as I get in to a dr :)


----------



## Buffyx

Hey there four2five! Wow! What a lovely surprise for you!! Congratulations :flower:

Hmm I'm not too sure about the cramping. Some cramping is definitely normal, but if it is so severe & stops you in your tracks, I'd probably be inclined to get checked.

Hopefully everything is fine and you just dont get HG this time!!


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Buffy! It feels like round ligament stretching pain mostly but I didn't think I'd be feeling it this soon, but it is my third pregnancy so possibly!?


----------



## Buffyx

This is also my 3rd pregnancy. It already seems different for me too. For one, I have sore boobs, which I have never had in previous pregnancies. Also, my nausea started from day 1 instead of 6w, but it is nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Four2Five

Yea I'm thinking this one is going to be very different for me too. My dd's are 13 and 5 so it's been a while since I went through this, and they were both born in October so I am excited to have a July baby, and my birthday is in July too <3


----------



## Buffyx

Aww yay! I have 2 September babies, so I hear you! September is such an expensive month, with Father's Day as well. I didn't need another September baby :haha:


----------



## JLH85

Thanks ladies xx &#128536;


----------



## ToriTami

We're all worry warts here lol. My first scan is tomorrow, so hopefully I can chill out some after that!

I haven't had any real cravings yet. I have been eating a lot of cheese. But I absolutely love cheese and probably would be eating just as much if I wasn't preggo lol! I love it so much, I devoured a couple wedges of brie before I remembered I'm not supposed to be eating soft cheese :dohh:

My mom and aunt are born in July, so the July birthdays are piling up in my family!


----------



## Four2Five

I had awful insomnia last night, I've been up since 4am and just read through every post on this thread :haha:

I think we are staying team yellow...but not because we want the surprise, it's quite the opposite...we don't want the disappointment if we find out early that it's another girl. This is our last baby and being such a huge surprise shock pregnancy we are really hoping for a boy. We have a 13 year old dd and a 5 year old dd and I know we are all going to be disappointed if it's another girl :( I'm so embarrassed to admit that. We are excited no matter what but with our last dd we were hoping for a boy and when we found out it was a girl I was pretty bummed and I just don't want to feel that way this time so I think it's for the best if we wait. Everyone keeps telling us they think it's twins...I would die :haha: I am 36 so I'm already feeling overwhelmed and nervous about the higher chances of multiples and disabilities. I forgot how much worry comes with pregnancy!! The best part is that we picked a name that will suit a boy or girl so that part was at least easy and we can call baby by its name <3


----------



## housewifey

Buffyx said:


> housewifey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread over the weekend & I'd love to join.
> 
> Just got my BFP on Friday after coming off BCP beginning of September, I think I'll be due early-mid July.
> 
> So far not many symptoms apart from sore boobs, tiredness and constant hunger :haha:
> 
> I'm a little anxious after previously having a MMC at 13 weeks, but trying to stay positive and not focus on that.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Hi! Welcome :)
> 
> Would you like me to pop you down for a specific date for now?
> 
> Oh sorry to hear that Eppgirl.
> 
> Unique - definitely finding out & sharing gender asap. We havent told our kids yet..but im not sure my 2yo would understand, and my 14mo definitely wont.Click to expand...

Thanks! Pop me down for the 11th as that's what I've worked it out at based on ovulation, I feel like I might be a bit later though since I didn't get a BFP until 24dpo!

Also, no idea if it's a boy or a girl or if we're going to find out! xx


----------



## eppgirl

Can I get opinions on something?
I decided to call the larger OB near my town to ask if they would be willing to do a VBA2C, well she said that they would likely do it, but it also depends on the reasoning for my csections and everything I would have to be seen. I am currently going to the Ob who delivered my twins who will not do any kind of vbac, so I would have to switch.
Would it be worth it to switch to the new OB in the case that I get my VBA2C or should I just stay with my Ob and go with a repeat csection?
I would love the opportunity to naturally deliver. The Ob doctor who delivered my first forced me to do a csection claiming it was emergency because he wanted to go home.


----------



## MissEyre

eppgirl said:


> Can I get opinions on something?
> I decided to call the larger OB near my town to ask if they would be willing to do a VBA2C, well she said that they would likely do it, but it also depends on the reasoning for my csections and everything I would have to be seen. I am currently going to the Ob who delivered my twins who will not do any kind of vbac, so I would have to switch.
> Would it be worth it to switch to the new OB in the case that I get my VBA2C or should I just stay with my Ob and go with a repeat csection?
> I would love the opportunity to naturally deliver. The Ob doctor who delivered my first forced me to do a csection claiming it was emergency because he wanted to go home.

First off, that's completely awful that the Ob that delivered your first forced you into a c section. I feel like woman should have a shot at the birthing experience that they want to have. If a VBAC is your goal, I think it's totally worth visiting the new OB office to at least discuss your history and to see what they say. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

eppgirl said:


> Can I get opinions on something?
> I decided to call the larger OB near my town to ask if they would be willing to do a VBA2C, well she said that they would likely do it, but it also depends on the reasoning for my csections and everything I would have to be seen. I am currently going to the Ob who delivered my twins who will not do any kind of vbac, so I would have to switch.
> Would it be worth it to switch to the new OB in the case that I get my VBA2C or should I just stay with my Ob and go with a repeat csection?
> I would love the opportunity to naturally deliver. The Ob doctor who delivered my first forced me to do a csection claiming it was emergency because he wanted to go home.

I agree with Miss, if thats what you want then its definitely worth looking into. 

I went to make my son a cheese sandwich for his packed lunch today and there was some cheese left which I went to eat but my god, I gagged straight away it was disgusting! I normally LOVE cheese!


----------



## Four2Five

I agree with the others! I would call your current on and request them to send over your records to the new ob so they can assess if you are a candidate for vbac under their guidelines since your current ob doesn't do them. I think they will understand and if they don't well then maybe it's worth moving anyhow! Let us know what you decide <3


----------



## Livvy

Agree with everyone else -- explore your options!! Then you can decide what's right for you.


----------



## Buffyx

Yep. What everyone else said! :flower:

Four2five - I would need to find out as early as possible to get my head around having another girl if that were the case. I would never forgive myself if I felt even the slightest bit of disappointment on the day she was born. It is totally fine and normal to have a preference. Dont feel bad! I think I'd like another girl this time, but wouldn't be disappointed with another boy.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Four2five* - Definitely feel you on that. When I was pregnant with my last baby, I was a bit worried it was going to be a girl and I was going to have three girls. I mean, don't get me wrong, I would have loved her no less, but we swayed for a boy so I would have been a bit disappointed if it wasn't. Thankfully this is our tiebreaker so I'm a little more chill but I remember that feeling of preparing myself for disappointment all too well.

*Eppgirl* - I think it is amazing that you want to try to do a VBAC after a c-section! Kudos to you! If you feel that is what you want, then by all means go for it! I'm so sorry to hear you were forced into c-section in the first place. A lot of girls I know personally were pushed into the same thing because of the wrong support person more so than anything actually being wrong. Sadly here in the US c-sections are on the rise because of that very reason - it is more timely and convenient.

AFM my first appointment with my OB is booked for November 28th. Wasn't expecting to get in so soon since it usually takes about a month for me to get in for my first appointment but they were able to squeeze me in. I'm not sure if I will get an ultrasound or not. Usually I don't at the first appointment. More than likely it'll be a week or two later. I go to a high risk OB in the beginning of my pregnancy (because of my history of losses) and then switch to a midwife for the birth as long as everything is going well. I much prefer birthing with a midwife than a doctor.


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Buffy and Lilmiss! I mostly feel like I should wait because there wouldn't be disappointment at birth seeing a baby girl compared to just hearing it's a girl, if that makes sense. I will be excited either way, I know the disappointment fades quickly even if we find out by scan or blood test. Since this is our last I'm just just excited all together and trying to savor every moment...but I do hope I'm on team blue!


----------



## Four2Five

Called this morning to make my first appointment and they scheduled me for this Wednesday morning and I will get a scan! I'm excited to hear where I am in this pregnancy and praying for a healthy baby!


----------



## Buffyx

Exciting! It would be so crazy not to really know how far you are :haha:

My first scan is Friday. I *should* be 7+1 :)


----------



## StarryEyed88

Yay Buffy and Four2five. Both getting scans this week. So exciting!!


----------



## Pisces24

HI all i hope youre all keeping well.

Still worried about my lack of symptoms, have lower back pain and my clearblue digital still says 1-2. No scan until December 1st. No idea whats going on!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Pisces24 said:


> HI all i hope youre all keeping well.
> 
> Still worried about my lack of symptoms, have lower back pain and my clearblue digital still says 1-2. No scan until December 1st. No idea whats going on!

I dont have any symptoms either :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck on your scans, ladies! So jealous ;)

*Pisces* - How far along are you? It could perhaps be that it is just still too early for symptoms. I don't typically "feel" pregnant until I'm about 6-7 weeks along.


----------



## housewifey

Pisces24 said:


> HI all i hope youre all keeping well.
> 
> Still worried about my lack of symptoms, have lower back pain and my clearblue digital still says 1-2. No scan until December 1st. No idea whats going on!

No symptoms here either! Very slightly sore boobs but not even as sore as they are before AF appears!

Don't worry about it, enjoy the calm before the storm :thumbup:


----------



## housewifey

When does everyone see a midwife and get a scan for the first time?

We're in Scotland & today I was booked in for both of these, my booking in appointment with the midwife is still another 4 weeks away (So I'll be 10 weeks pregnant by then!) And my first scan isn't until 4th of January when I'll be 13 weeks!

It just feels so long to wait to find out that all is okay :nope: I guess this will vary country to country but just wondering if anyone else is in a similar boat?

We were hoping for a scan just before Christmas so we could share the news with family over Christmas time- I'm not sure how I feel about telling anyone before we've checked all is okay. :cry:


----------



## Matherese

So jealous of you ladies with scans coming up! I still have to find a new OB and I'm stressing out. I had one for many years that did my endometriosis surgeries and was there for part of my pregnancy. Then his wife died and he decided to retire early so I switched to a different one in his practice. She was okay, but it felt really impersonal. I want to find a completely new one this time but we're in the middle of an insurance switch and I don't know who'll be covered yet!


----------



## JLH85

housewifey said:


> When does everyone see a midwife and get a scan for the first time?
> 
> We're in Scotland & today I was booked in for both of these, my booking in appointment with the midwife is still another 4 weeks away (So I'll be 10 weeks pregnant by then!) And my first scan isn't until 4th of January when I'll be 13 weeks!
> 
> It just feels so long to wait to find out that all is okay :nope: I guess this will vary country to country but just wondering if anyone else is in a similar boat?
> 
> We were hoping for a scan just before Christmas so we could share the news with family over Christmas time- I'm not sure how I feel about telling anyone before we've checked all is okay. :cry:

Im in England, its 8 weeks for the midwife and between 10.5ish to 13&6 here I think but they try for as close to 12 weeks as possible. Mothercare have branches with private scans for £89 and smaller independent companies are around £49 if you wanted to go for early reassurance chick xx


----------



## Buffyx

Im in Australia. I see a midwife around 13w. I booked my early scan privately with my GP's referral. I always do this. There is absolutely NO way I could wait 12w. I do have to pay $150 but it is worth it to me for peace of mind.

Ladies who have no symptoms, don't stress. Usually 6w+ is when symptoms kick in :flower:


----------



## TexMel

I have my first appt next week at 7w3d. Originally, they said after 8w, but I talked them in to sooner so I could see everything is ok before thanksgiving. Do you doctors/midwives not do the scans in their office? My OB has an ultrasound room and a few different techs, but my OB can just do the scan herself, too.

Funny thing happened this weekend. I was working and my husband's oldest brother and his family surprised me by coming in to visit me at work. They live in Austin (about 4 hours away) and I had no idea they were in town for a softball tournament for one of my nieces. So, I'm standing there chatting with them and who walks up... my OB! I've been texting my OB since the day I got my BFP so she knows everything, but my in-laws don't know anything yet (we are surprising them this weekend when we drive down there). So, I introduce them and freak out for a second that she is going to ask me how I'm feeling in front of them. Luckily, she said nothing, but I was sweating it out for a few minutes. :)

Eppgirl- I would definitely get any info you can from another OB if you are interested in a VBAC. I thought about doing that, but as you can tell from the above story, I really like my OB. She refuses to do VBACs, too. Also, I had a failed induction before, so I'm not sure it would be any different. I do feel like I wish I wasn't pushed into induction when I was, but I know why they did it and all is ok now.


----------



## Alligator

I have my first doctors appointment (my first official prenatal, I was in earlier but only for thyroid stuff) Nov 29... Ill be exactly 8w. At that time Ill havd repeat blood work for my thyroid and regular prenatal check, including a referral for the dating ultrasound. I see my GP first for all of this. She will also refer me to an Ob (where I am we dont just have OBs we go see all the time, we have to be referred when pregnant). Im nervous and anxious!


----------



## Buffyx

No. I dont have an OB. We go and see a midwife at the hospital. It is a different midwife each time usually, and a midwife delivers the baby too. An OB will deliver mine because I am having a csection, but I wont know who it is until the day.

We dont pay to have a baby here. That's why you dont get to be picky ;)

You can choose to go privately, but it costs thousands. I have had both of my babies through the public system & have had great care :)

Omg TexMel - I'd have been FREAKING out :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Funny how it is different everywhere. At my local hospital, you have the choice of an OB or a midwife. Most go with the OB because they can perform c-sections in the case of an emergency whereas a midwife can't, so they feel safer. Also midwives here typically only see you if you're low risk. If you start with a midwife and something arises during your pregnancy, you are transferred to an OB for the remainder of your pregnancy and they deliver the baby. There are only three total midwives that work at the hospital. I've met them all between my pregnancies and feel comfortable with each one. However, because I am prone to losses and because I am an HG sufferer, I see an OB in the beginning of my pregnancy. After the 20 week point when my HG goes away and as long as everything is going well with the baby, I switch to the midwives. I prefer to birth naturally (all my babies were born without pain meds) and don't want to be pushed into an epidural or c-section if I don't need one.

Typically here you don't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks unless you've miscarried previously, then you get an early one at between 6-8 weeks. If you're "advanced maternal age" you will get another one at 12 weeks. I *might* pay to get a private scan done at around 15-16 weeks to get a sneak peek at the gender because I'm impatient :oops:


----------



## eppgirl

Im in the US, here we have our confirmation when we find out then usually around 8 weeks well have our first OB visit, the OB I am currently going to does the first U/S at that point. Then unless you have a complication or high risk pregnancy they wont do another u/s til 18-22 weeks.


----------



## StarryEyed88

I always thought here was 12 weeks for a first scan but both my friend and I were referred for 8 week scans. My doctor said Ill stay with him til 20 weeks and then hell refer me to the hospital. 

Lilmiss - I cannot imagine having to wait til 20 weeks!!

TexMel - wow she must run into that all the time. But Id have been panicking too :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Starry - yes, you can choose to have shared care with your GP, but they are not specialised in this field. Id much prefer to be referred to the midwives right away, so that is what I have chosen to do each time.

They say first scan at 12w because that technically is the "first scan." The early scan is optional and I know quite a few people who dont get this one because you have to pay for it.


----------



## ttcpostvr

eppgirl said:


> Can I get opinions on something?
> I decided to call the larger OB near my town to ask if they would be willing to do a VBA2C, well she said that they would likely do it, but it also depends on the reasoning for my csections and everything I would have to be seen. I am currently going to the Ob who delivered my twins who will not do any kind of vbac, so I would have to switch.
> Would it be worth it to switch to the new OB in the case that I get my VBA2C or should I just stay with my Ob and go with a repeat csection?
> I would love the opportunity to naturally deliver. The Ob doctor who delivered my first forced me to do a csection claiming it was emergency because he wanted to go home.

Sounds like there is a great chance you could be the perfect candidate for a vbac. I&#65039; would def switch


----------



## ttcpostvr

Buffyx said:


> This is also my 3rd pregnancy. It already seems different for me too. For one, I have sore boobs, which I have never had in previous pregnancies. Also, my nausea started from day 1 instead of 6w, but it is nowhere near as bad.

Same here! Except I have 3 kiddos! So weird!


----------



## ttcpostvr

JLH85 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations &#128118;&#127996;
> 
> I have had cramps on and off but they seem to be calming down, but my boobs are getting really sore today. Sharp pains and they feel massive though not sure if theyve grown, theyre pretty big to start with &#128556;
> 
> Im definitely finding out the gender probably at a private scan at 16 eeeks. Im too impatient! It feels like Ive been pregnant forever and I only found out 5 days ago &#128584; af officially due today but I really think I ovulated 2/3 Days early so would have been due thurs fri just gone.
> 
> How much weight is healthy to gain in first tri? My best friend keeps telling me I need to eat more (shes the only person I have told) as she has two kids and this is my first, but I feel like everything you read tells you that you dont actually need any extra calories until 3rd trimester. Of course I want to gain weight healthily to make sure the baby is getting everything it needs but I dont want to eat excess just because I feel tired she thinks when Im tired I should eat, whereas I think when Im hungry I should eat. Hope this makes sense its late here and Im super tired (as Im sure you all are &#9786;&#65039;) xx

It depends on your starting weight.
For most... its about 1 pound per month the 1st tri, 1 lbs every 2 weeks the second, 1 lb per week the 3rd.
If you are eating enough to maintain your weight right now gen you are doing perfect! Baby gets everything it needs first.


----------



## krockwell

Hiya ladies!

*waves*


----------



## Buffyx

krockwell said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> *waves*

Hi there! :wave:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

krockwell said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> *waves*

Hello :wave:



& My booking appointment is in 3 weeks, shell get my scan booked for around 12 weeks then :happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh, I forgot to say..I had an awful dream last night that I had a miscarriage. I woke up super freaked out. I went and checked in the bathroom & everything was fine. Maybe because I am nervous about my scan on Friday?


----------



## ameeann

Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!

And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!


----------



## Buffyx

ameeann said:


> Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!
> 
> And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!

Absolutely! I put on over 40kg with my DS and have just lost it all. I REALLY do not want to go through that again.

And I do feel pregnant, but not as pregnant as i thought id feel by now. Maybe im just too busy to think about it with the 2 little ones.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks for the insight Buffy. I really have no clue. But I know my doctor has studied obstetrics so I guess thats why he suggested he stay with him :shrug: If I wasnt referred for the early scan I probably wouldnt have gone either. Just thankful I have it to look forward to :flower:
By the way - yay for your blueberry :happydance:

Ameeann - definitely want to gain the bare minimum. But I really want to make sure I stay healthy as a priority as I was trying to lose weight before I found out. 

Buffy thats incredible losing 40kg by the way!!


----------



## ameeann

StarryEyed88 said:


> Thanks for the insight Buffy. I really have no clue. But I know my doctor has studied obstetrics so I guess thats why he suggested he stay with him :shrug: If I wasnt referred for the early scan I probably wouldnt have gone either. Just thankful I have it to look forward to :flower:
> By the way - yay for your blueberry :happydance:
> 
> Ameeann - definitely want to gain the bare minimum. But I really want to make sure I stay healthy as a priority as I was trying to lose weight before I found out.
> 
> Buffy thats incredible losing 40kg by the way!!


Yes definitely, I'm exactly the same! Weight loss isn't a concern just not gaining too much as I don't think my hips could take it! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ameeann said:


> Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!
> 
> And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!

I don&#8217;t feel anything either which is making me nervous. No twitching, nausea, sensitive boobs :shrug:

I&#8217;m going to try keep my weight down also, I gained 5 stone with my first and 2 stone with my second. Oops.


----------



## Buffyx

StarryEyed88 said:


> Thanks for the insight Buffy. I really have no clue. But I know my doctor has studied obstetrics so I guess thats why he suggested he stay with him :shrug: If I wasnt referred for the early scan I probably wouldnt have gone either. Just thankful I have it to look forward to :flower:
> By the way - yay for your blueberry :happydance:
> 
> Ameeann - definitely want to gain the bare minimum. But I really want to make sure I stay healthy as a priority as I was trying to lose weight before I found out.
> 
> Buffy thats incredible losing 40kg by the way!!

Hmm maybe that'll be OK then. My GP seems kind of clueless so there is no way Im staying with her til im 20 weeks :haha:

Thanks. I was always in to fitness before having my kids, but I got scared and lazy when pregnant. Losing the weight isnt an issue. I know I could do it again, but I dont want to have to. I want to be happy while pregnant..not feel lethargic and miserable. So..thats why my plan is to keep exercising this time, and try to keep my eating under control.


----------



## ameeann

UniqueBeauty said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!
> 
> And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!
> 
> I dont feel anything either which is making me nervous. No twitching, nausea, sensitive boobs :shrug:
> 
> Im going to try keep my weight down also, I gained 5 stone with my first and 2 stone with my second. Oops.Click to expand...

Yeh it's making me a bit nervous too tbh :wacko:

I have period type cramps and my boobs are darker but that's about it!

Tbh, I don't remember when I started to feel pregnant with the other two


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ameeann said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!
> 
> And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!
> 
> I dont feel anything either which is making me nervous. No twitching, nausea, sensitive boobs :shrug:
> 
> Im going to try keep my weight down also, I gained 5 stone with my first and 2 stone with my second. Oops.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh it's making me a bit nervous too tbh :wacko:
> 
> I have period type cramps and my boobs are darker but that's about it!
> 
> Tbh, I don't remember when I started to feel pregnant with the other twoClick to expand...

Its making me want to test again just to reassure myself lol :dohh: my sickness came at 6 weeks both times.


----------



## ToriTami

Hey ladies! My first scan is this afternoon at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm so nervous! I got an iui so my Dr. is seeing me early. My hubby's job gave him a hard time about taking this afternoon off. Luckily my job is very flexible and I can always take off with short notice if I need to.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ToriTami said:


> Hey ladies! My first scan is this afternoon at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm so nervous! I got an iui so my Dr. is seeing me early. My hubby's job gave him a hard time about taking this afternoon off. Luckily my job is very flexible and I can always take off with short notice if I need to.

Good luck :D shame your OH couldnt be there.


----------



## ToriTami

UniqueBeauty said:


> ToriTami said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! My first scan is this afternoon at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm so nervous! I got an iui so my Dr. is seeing me early. My hubby's job gave him a hard time about taking this afternoon off. Luckily my job is very flexible and I can always take off with short notice if I need to.
> 
> Good luck :D shame your OH couldnt be there.Click to expand...

Thanks! He will be there, he just had to make a fuss about it! If they didn't let him go he was going to call in sick :haha:


----------



## Alligator

So annoying about your hubby's work...it's called life, people! It happens! My work is like yours, super flexible, obviously you try to give as much notice as possible but sometimes things come up, my work is super chill and understanding that sometimes it's hard to avoid taking hours off for appointments during work hours. Lucky us!

Regarding feeling pregnant - I feel different than last time, for sure...but still definitely 'off'...I feel tired, emotional (I now cry anytime I see babies or sweet stories or even commercials on tv that are sad lol), a little crampy off/on (nothing awful and I would probably not notice it if I wasn't hyper-aware of that area), some slight breast pain and minor waves of nausea. My last pregnancy this summer my breasts were SO SORE that the seatbelt made them hurt...DH could barely hug me they hurt so much! And by this time I was super all day nauseous to the point that I was on meds for it. I have had a couple waves of nausea here or there but nothing bad at all. Hoping that holds out but I know weeks 6-7 were when it got pretty bad for me so I'm just waiting at this point ha.


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck Tori! :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ToriTami said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToriTami said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! My first scan is this afternoon at 6 weeks 3 days. I'm so nervous! I got an iui so my Dr. is seeing me early. My hubby's job gave him a hard time about taking this afternoon off. Luckily my job is very flexible and I can always take off with short notice if I need to.
> 
> Good luck :D shame your OH couldnt be there.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He will be there, he just had to make a fuss about it! If they didn't let him go he was going to call in sick :haha:Click to expand...

Ooh :haha: 

I hope my partner can get the time off too, if not Ill take my mum to see the scan.


----------



## Hammed2017

ameeann said:


> Does anyone else just not feel very pregnant at all? Like I have stretching pains, and sometimes my tummy feels a bit off but that's about it... Maybe I'm speaking too soon haha I duno! I don't remember how early the morning sickness appeared last time!
> 
> And is anyone else trying to gain the bare minimum in this pregnancy? Given that my youngest is 9 months, I hadn't totally lost his baby weight anyway!

I don't feel too pregnant yet. My boobs are sore and some light nausea here and there but nothing too bad yet. I am actually starting to meal prep to gain as little as possible. I want to gain the minimum so I do not have too hard of a time losing it after.


----------



## Hammed2017

Anyone else had their betas checked yet? I had my first draw at 11 dpo and they were 34, but I have researched and that seems okay. I am not having my second draw until the 27th. I am trying not to stress out and I just feel like everything is okay this time. Once my numbers reach 2000 ish, they will schedule my scan to see if baby is okay. I want to try to wait until like 7 weeks so we can see its heart.


----------



## Four2Five

Good morning ladies! Well it's morning time here in Alaska anyhow :haha:

I too don't have any symptoms compared to with my other pregnancies. I have a tiny twinge of nausea in the back of my throat off and on and tiny bit of cramping/stretching...the only real thing that is super noticeable is my bloating, super sore boobs, and I'm really gassy.

So sorry about your bad dream Buffy, those are no fun at all!

I am probably at my heaviest I've ever been at, so I'm definitely trying not to gain much if any this pregnancy. I was super sick with both my other pregnancies so I actually lost weight and delivered at a lower weight than when I got my bfp. I lost 25lbs with my first and 36lbs with my second...I could only pray for 47lbs this time to keep up the pattern :haha: 

ToriTami I'm glad your hubby got the time off, mine is having to call in sick tomorrrow for mine but I'm thankful he will be there!


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> Good morning ladies! Well it's morning time here in Alaska anyhow :haha:
> 
> I too don't have any symptoms compared to with my other pregnancies. I have a tiny twinge of nausea in the back of my throat off and on and tiny bit of cramping/stretching...the only real thing that is super noticeable is my bloating, super sore boobs, and I'm really gassy.
> 
> So sorry about your bad dream Buffy, those are no fun at all!
> 
> I am probably at my heaviest I've ever been at, so I'm definitely trying not to gain much if any this pregnancy. I was super sick with both my other pregnancies so I actually lost weight and delivered at a lower weight than when I got my bfp. I lost 25lbs with my first and 36lbs with my second...I could only pray for 47lbs this time to keep up the pattern :haha:
> 
> ToriTami I'm glad your hubby got the time off, mine is having to call in sick tomorrrow for mine but I'm thankful he will be there!

I've definitely already got some bloating going on too. I hope you are not as sick this time. :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Hammed me too! And I'm hoping it means this baby is a different gender haha! 

No but really, it makes me worry not being sick like the other two times, I just really hope everything is okay <3

How old is everyone here? Any 35+ mommies? The 35+ board is dead and no one ever talks in there but I'm curious what to expect as I'm "over the hill" by pregnancy standards...it automatically puts me in high risk category and with my history I'm high risk anyhow. I have never miscarried but I am terrified of it as this is our last and a surprise baby and I can't imagine losing it now that I've gotten so attatched to the idea of another baby, it makes me cry thinking about it :(


----------



## Alligator

Regarding betas I only have one drawn (it's not really a thing to do repeat betas here but when I went to my doctor the tests in her office are rubbish and were negative or vvvvvv faintly positive, so she sent me for blood work to confirm). At 4w5d I was at 1231. That's over a week ago so I hope it's gotten nice and high since then!


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> Thanks Hammed me too! And I'm hoping it means this baby is a different gender haha!
> 
> No but really, it makes me worry not being sick like the other two times, I just really hope everything is okay <3
> 
> How old is everyone here? Any 35+ mommies? The 35+ board is dead and no one ever talks in there but I'm curious what to expect as I'm "over the hill" by pregnancy standards...it automatically puts me in high risk category and with my history I'm high risk anyhow. I have never miscarried but I am terrified of it as this is our last and a surprise baby and I can't imagine losing it now that I've gotten so attatched to the idea of another baby, it makes me cry thinking about it :(

I'm not too far behind you. I'm 34. Definitely my last one too. We were trying though so it's not a surprise. I have miscarried several times over the years, so I am probably "high risk" I am trying not to worry and just enjoy the idea of having our little bundle. Everything will be great!:hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Hammed I'm glad I'm not alone. We tried for this baby for over 2 years but we agreed to quit once my 36th birthday came so we stopped in June. We've never been able to get pregnant naturally so with my age and that factor we didn't think it would happen. I'm trying not to be anxoius or stressed and just enjoy this last time but at so hard not to worry till I have my first appointment and hear everything is okay. I'm feeling zero symptoms today so it has me extra nervous.


----------



## ToriTami

Four2Five, I'm close, I will be 34 by the time this baby is born. This is our first and we always talked about having 2, so I'll be at least 35 by the next time we TTC.


----------



## housewifey

Four2Five I'm 26, this is my 2nd baby after having my daughter at 19. She'll be 7 by the time this baby arrives... Does anyone else have a large age gap? It's something I've always panicked about and has made me wish for another girl as I think they'll have more in common as they get older compared to a boy and a girl... am I just being ridiculous? :dohh:


----------



## Livvy

Good luck on your scan tori! 

I'm 25. We got started early, not really sure if we planned it that way but here we are... I feel like I'm 50 most days though between the lack of sleep and bags under my eyes, joints hurting, and total lack of energy.


----------



## eppgirl

Im 23, Ill be 24 when baby comes (turn 24 in January). I had my oldest when I was 19.


----------



## eppgirl

Does anyone else have frequent urination already?? It seems like I cant stay out of the bathroom for constantly having to pee. I told DH Im scared to know how much Ill be peeing later on. :blush: :lol:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Can you please send some symptoms my way? :haha: 

I'm 26, there's going to be 6 years between my eldest and the new baby and 3.5 years with my youngest.


----------



## Four2Five

My kiddos have a huge gap as well, my first was born when I was 23 and my second when I was 31 and now this one I'll be 36 or 37 depending on when it comes since it's my birthday month :haha: 

I have loved my age gap, my oldest was 8 when her little sister was born and she got to be there and experience everything and even cut the cord. She will be there again this time but we will probably keep our 5 year old at home, we haven't discussed it much. She's a handful and will probably be bored in the hospital but I would love for her to experience it because she is baby crazy and wakes up every morning asking if the baby is born yet :rofl:


----------



## Alligator

I'll be 31, nearly 32 when baby arrives..not that old but definitely not getting any younger!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I spoke too soon, feeling a bit nauseous all of a sudden and some dull cramps every now and again. 

Hope the scan went okay! (if you've had it yet)


----------



## Livvy

Oh and sorry about the dream buffy!! I've had super weird dreams and I dreamed baby was a boy but nothing scary yet thankfully. 

I feel awful today. Not even pregnancy related... my neck is sore from sleeping weirdly, I'm super sick as of this morning (sore throat, stuffy nose, the works), and now to top it off my legs are really sore from my workout yesterday! I got a little too inspired by you ladies :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Wow! Lots to catch up from while I was asleep :haha:

I'm 30, and will be 31 when I have this baby. I always liked the idea of being done by 30..but I figured whats one more?!

We have close gaps with the kids. 12 months between my DD and my DS. Then there will be 22 months between my DS and this baby..so we will have 3 under 3. It will be crazy. Housewifey, I wanted my DS to be a girl since they were so going to be so close in age. They are only 1 and 2 but they definitely love eachother. I hope they will grow up just as close as they are now.

As for the betas - I only had blood drawn at 11dpo to confirm pregnancy. My level was 46, but I haven't had it checked again since.

Eppgirl - yes. I am peeing more than usual too. Pregnancy is awful for me for this because even when Im not pregnant, I pee all the time. Towards the end of pregnancy I literally pee once every hour during the night, and like 15 times during the day.


----------



## Alligator

My sister and I are 8 years apart (there's 3 of us, I'm the oldest, then my younger sister is 2 years younger and my baby sister is 8 years younger..yes I still call her my baby sister and she's in her early 20s lol). I was SO EXCITED when she was born, it was like she was my own little baby/doll. It was awesome. Obviously we didn't have a lot in common most of my life but we are still close, and the older she gets the more we have in common.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm 37 and I will be 38 by the time this little one appears. I had ds1 just before I turned 31 and was nearly 34 when ds2 was born. 

I'm starting to feel a bit nauseous on and off, tired and grumpy! Still getting the little tummy cramps and my boobs ache a bit. It doesn't feel real yet!

I will give it a couple of weeks then phone to arrange a scan appointment (hopefully 7weeks) and midwife too (from 8weeks).

Good luck with the early scans!! Xx


----------



## TexMel

I'm 34 and will be 35 shortly after this one is born. This is my second baby and I'm not sure if it'll be the last, or if we may try to 1 more in a couple more years.


----------



## eppgirl

The age gap between my oldest and the twins is 1 year and 7 months. The gap between my twins and this baby will be 3 years and the gap between this baby and my oldest will be 4 years and 8 or 9 months.


----------



## eppgirl

Also I have decided to at least make a consultation appt with the larger OB to see what my chances are more than likely I will be switching.
That appt is the day before my u/s appt at my current OB :smack: so I have two appts right after each other.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Tori - I hope your scan went well :flower: I can definitely relate to your DH situation. Mines the same except weve given them three weeks notice but its still an issue. 

Buffy - sorry to hear about your dream thats awful. Every night I have extremely vivid ones. Last night I dreamt about being late for a meeting this morning. It felt so real I ended up waking myself up! Occasionally theyre nightmares like being lost at sea?! 

EppGirl - my frequent urination is out of control. I already go more than the normal person before I fell pregnant. My biggest concern is when I have my scan they said empty my bladder at 6.30am and drink 1 litre of water in an hour for my scan at 8am. I dont think Ill be able to hold that amount for that long :blush:

I am29 and this is my first. Theyll be born a couple of months before my 30th. Id like 3 in total but I feel like I might have put the brakes on for too long. But well see.


----------



## Buffyx

StarryEyed88 said:


> Tori - I hope your scan went well :flower: I can definitely relate to your DH situation. Mines the same except weve given them three weeks notice but its still an issue.
> 
> Buffy - sorry to hear about your dream thats awful. Every night I have extremely vivid ones. Last night I dreamt about being late for a meeting this morning. It felt so real I ended up waking myself up! Occasionally theyre nightmares like being lost at sea?!
> 
> EppGirl - my frequent urination is out of control. I already go more than the normal person before I fell pregnant. My biggest concern is when I have my scan they said empty my bladder at 6.30am and drink 1 litre of water in an hour for my scan at 8am. I dont think Ill be able to hold that amount for that long :blush:
> 
> I am29 and this is my first. Theyll be born a couple of months before my 30th. Id like 3 in total but I feel like I might have put the brakes on for too long. But well see.

I have learned a lot about my bladder over my last pregnancies with scans. I dont follow their directions because I will literally explode. I drink water half an hour before my appointment and it has always been fine. And i dont need to drink as much as they say, either! Listen to your body :flower:

The dreams are crazy arent they?! Soooo many vivid ones!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks so much Buffy!!! I was actually having anxiety thinking about it!!

The dreams are crazy. I&#8217;d like just one night with a peaceful sleep :haha:


----------



## TexMel

My OB's office always makes me pee in a cup the second I walk in the office, even if it is right before a scan.


----------



## JWC13

I'm 30 and will be 31 when the baby is born. DH and I have been married almost 4 years and I've always had 30 in my head for when I wanted to have a baby.

So far I have zero symptoms. I experience mild cramping every now and then but not much. I was walking down the hall today at work and was actually thinking about how I don't feel pregnant at all. It's weird, I always thought that women just felt different when pregnant. I guess that comes later.

As for urination, I'm dreading that as I already pee 10 times more than the normal person. I wake up at least 3 times a night to pee as it is so I'm terrified to see what happens as this pregnancy progresses.


----------



## ToriTami

Well I'm not feeling too great about my scan. There was just an empty sac. Dr. didn't seem worried about it, she thinks I'm earlier than I thought I was, but I just don't see how since I got a trigger and an iui. I have another scan scheduled in 2 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

6 weeks 3 days is definitely still early. Is that how far you think you are? My fingers are tightly crossed for you Tori :hugs: 2 weeks is a long time to wait for another scan though.


----------



## ToriTami

That's an eternity! Thanks, I'm trying to stay positive. Dr. said I could be closer to 4 weeks, which I don't think is possible.


----------



## Buffyx

Even if you are a few days earlier than you thought, that could explain why you saw what you saw. So frustrating & scary being stuck in limbo!! Could you ask to go back in a week?


----------



## ToriTami

I'm just going to wait for 2 weeks. Hopefully the little bean is hiding. Hubby isn't worried at all and is convinced there will be 2 beans by the next scan. I'm a pessimist and he's an optimist, I'll try to let it rub off on me.


----------



## Four2Five

I'm praying for you ToriTami :hugs: so sorry they are making you wait two weeks :(

I went to my midwife today, she wanted to feel my stomach then was surprised how far along I felt...so she decided to try with the Doppler to hear the baby but she couldn't find a heart beat. She said I felt 8-9 weeks. I told her I wasn't going to leave without an ultrasound now because I can't handle the anxiety of not knowing if baby has a heartbeat. So now I'm sitting at the ultrasound place waiting to be seen...I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh Tori! My DH is the same. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Four2five - oh my goodness! Can't wait to hear the news :flower:


----------



## MissEyre

Looking forward to some good news from everyone! I totally get the frustration of not know your dates. I have an ultrasound in two weeks which will be when I'll finally get a idea of when my due date is because according to my LMP I'd be 7 weeks already, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated late and I've only had mild nausea which makes me think that I'm probably only about 5 weeks. 

Anyone else already having super intense dreams? Extremely vivid and occasionally upsetting dreams plagued me last pregnancy. I was hoping they would start later on in the pregnancy, but I'm already having them. :(

I have my first prenatal appt tomorrow morning which is exciting!


----------



## Buffyx

MissEyre said:


> Looking forward to some good news from everyone! I totally get the frustration of not know your dates. I have an ultrasound in two weeks which will be when I'll finally get a idea of when my due date is because according to my LMP I'd be 7 weeks already, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated late and I've only had mild nausea which makes me think that I'm probably only about 5 weeks.
> 
> Anyone else already having super intense dreams? Extremely vivid and occasionally upsetting dreams plagued me last pregnancy. I was hoping they would start later on in the pregnancy, but I'm already having them. :(
> 
> I have my first prenatal appt tomorrow morning which is exciting!

Yes! I have been having crazy dreams. I posted a few pages back about a very vivid dream that I had a miscarriage. I woke up freaked out and went to check in the bathroom. I hope it wasn't some sort of sign. I'm thinking it is because I have my scan in 2 days and it is on my mind a lot.

I ovulated a little late as well. By LMP I am around 7+5 weeks pregnant, but I was using OPKs and think I am only about 7 weeks now.

Today was the first day I have really not felt like going to the gym. I was tired and nauseous this morning. I forced myself to go, and Im glad I did. Im feeling much better now :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Hi! :hi: i just got my bfp today after ttc for 6 months. Edd is july 27th but ill have a c section a week before. Im 11 dpo. Went in for blood 44 hcg and 28 progesterone. Makes me a little nervous because with my baby girl my numbers were always on the high side. So 44 makes me nervous but it looks to be normal. Hopefully my numbers will double on thursday!


----------



## Buffyx

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi! :hi: i just got my bfp today after ttc for 6 months. Edd is july 27th but ill have a c section a week before. Im 11 dpo. Went in for blood 44 hcg and 28 progesterone. Makes me a little nervous because with my baby girl my numbers were always on the high side. So 44 makes me nervous but it looks to be normal. Hopefully my numbers will double on thursday!

Hi Heather! Congratultions! We tried for 5 months this time. It felt like an eternity as my other 2 were conceived right away.

My HCG was 46 at 11dpo. I was not at all worried with that number.

I'll pop you down for 27th July. Do you want me to put down a gender guess for you as well?


----------



## Heather.1987

Ill guess boy!


----------



## Four2Five

Okay well that didn't go as good as I hoped. There is a gestational sac but no fetal pole. Sac is measuring 5w1d so its to be expected not to see fetal pole and it's also possible I'm only 5w because I really have no clue how far along I am...Last af was Sept 15th, I normally O between cd 23-27...I'm not sure how to figure all of those dates out...so now I'm in the waiting game too. I see the high risk specialists tomorrow and they will get all my blood work and testing done and probably do their own ultrasound so I'll update more then.


----------



## Buffyx

Four2Five said:


> Okay well that didn't go as good as I hoped. There is a gestational sac but no fetal pole. Sac is measuring 5w1d so its to be expected not to see fetal pole and it's also possible I'm only 5w because I really have no clue how far along I am...Last af was Sept 15th, I normally O between cd 23-27...I'm not sure how to figure all of those dates out...so now I'm in the waiting game too. I see the high risk specialists tomorrow and they will get all my blood work and testing done and probably do their own ultrasound so I'll update more then.

Going by those dates you should be between 6-7w along. But do you know for sure that you ovulated between those dates? Maybe you didn't this time?

I have everything crossed for a positive outcome :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Buffy...I thought I would be at least 6 weeks but it's still possible to be 5. Especially if I O'd even later than normal. They did give me a due date of July 16th (which is my birthday) so I hope this little one sticks <3


----------



## Livvy

tori and four, I'm very hopeful for you two that you are just earlier than you thought you were! That can happen super easily as our bodies just aren't predictable all the time and there are so many different factors at play, like late ovulation or late implantation. Will be stalking for updates xx 

Welcome heather! 

I felt a bit nauseous this morning when I smelled some breakfast food someone else had cooked at my mom's group. Other than that, absolutely zero symptoms. Time is dragging.


----------



## TexMel

Oh man, Tori and four2five, I am sorry you guys didn't get clear answers today! I am sure the next days (or weeks) will be anxious ones, but try to embrace your husbands' optimism, too. Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed for you both!


----------



## krockwell

I had bloods done today. My HCG is at 3761. According to my dates, I'm 5 weeks on the button...

It seems to be within the range, but I'm nervous now, as if it doubles in 48 hours...that'll put me well over my 5 mark range! 

My cousin joked that it's twins...which would not be funny :haha: as I already have 3 boys!! 

Even though my partner and I would LOVE 2 more, I'd rather take them one at a time! 

I go in for an appointment with my OB tomorrow, but I've already booked in with a Midwife for the 30th of November.

I've never had a Midwife before because I've had fairly high risk pregnancies (lots of losses), so hoping my OB can transfer my care over no problem to the Midwives, and I'll have a chance of having a home birth of my dreams!!

I'm feeling great, aside from some nausea the other morning before I had eaten anything, but I did have coffee... a banana fixed it right away!
Note to self...remember to eat something in the AM!!

Hope you lovelies are doing great. <3


----------



## Buffyx

krockwell said:


> I had bloods done today. My HCG is at 3761. According to my dates, I'm 5 weeks on the button...
> 
> It seems to be within the range, but I'm nervous now, as if it doubles in 48 hours...that'll put me well over my 5 mark range!
> 
> My cousin joked that it's twins...which would not be funny :haha: as I already have 3 boys!!
> 
> Even though my partner and I would LOVE 2 more, I'd rather take them one at a time!
> 
> I go in for an appointment with my OB tomorrow, but I've already booked in with a Midwife for the 30th of November.
> 
> I've never had a Midwife before because I've had fairly high risk pregnancies (lots of losses), so hoping my OB can transfer my care over no problem to the Midwives, and I'll have a chance of having a home birth of my dreams!!
> 
> I'm feeling great, aside from some nausea the other morning before I had eaten anything, but I did have coffee... a banana fixed it right away!
> Note to self...remember to eat something in the AM!!
> 
> Hope you lovelies are doing great. <3

That's great! Someone in here will have twins. It may very well be you :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

krockwell said:


> I had bloods done today. My HCG is at 3761. According to my dates, I'm 5 weeks on the button...
> 
> It seems to be within the range, but I'm nervous now, as if it doubles in 48 hours...that'll put me well over my 5 mark range!
> 
> My cousin joked that it's twins...which would not be funny :haha: as I already have 3 boys!!
> 
> Even though my partner and I would LOVE 2 more, I'd rather take them one at a time!
> 
> I go in for an appointment with my OB tomorrow, but I've already booked in with a Midwife for the 30th of November.
> 
> I've never had a Midwife before because I've had fairly high risk pregnancies (lots of losses), so hoping my OB can transfer my care over no problem to the Midwives, and I'll have a chance of having a home birth of my dreams!!
> 
> I'm feeling great, aside from some nausea the other morning before I had eaten anything, but I did have coffee... a banana fixed it right away!
> Note to self...remember to eat something in the AM!!
> 
> Hope you lovelies are doing great. <3

It could be you're having twins. They say the more pregnancies you have, the higher your chance of twins. My hcg level at 6 weeks with one of my previous pregnancies was 55,000 and it was only one though (I've always had high levels though... I think that is probably why I get HG) but who knows? Like Buffy said one of us is probably going to ;)

That's great you're looking to homebirth! I really want to but my insurance won't cover it and it is $4,000 out of pocket that I can't afford lol. I hope everything goes well for you and you will be able to switch to a midwife.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome *Heather* :hi:

*Tori *and *Four2five* - I'm so sorry to hear that! As a person who has been in limbo three times before, I can understand completely how you ladies must be feeling and can only offer you both all the hugs in the world. I will be praying for both of you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

AWelvome Heather :)

I hope your next scan has a better outcome, Four2Five :thumbup:

I had a horrible dream last night, my poor girl and I were pushed down a flight of concrete stairs 3 times in a row by men rushing past us one at a time, actually seeing her take most the impact and tumbling down them broke my heart, I woke up crying. I had dreams like this with my last pregnancies :dohh:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Tori and Four2five - fingers crossed its just a little too early for you both and fingers crossed for the next scan :flower:I look forward to hearing super positive outcomes:)

Buffy - I went to gym tonight and Im utterly shattered. Im in bed already and its only just gone 7pm. So glad I didnt go this morning. Though I am booked for tomorrow morning. 

Welcome Heather :flower:

Sorry to hear about that awful dream Unique. They really are the worst!

This morning I had quite bad nausea. We were driving for a breakfast meeting because I only had a protein shake to tide me over, I felt quite ill. Nearly to the point of asking them to pull over. Once I ate I was fine, but I didnt fancy explaining why I was sick so Im glad it passed.


----------



## Buffyx

StarryEyed88 said:


> Tori and Four2five - fingers crossed its just a little too early for you both and fingers crossed for the next scan :flower:I look forward to hearing super positive outcomes:)
> 
> Buffy - I went to gym tonight and Im utterly shattered. Im in bed already and its only just gone 7pm. So glad I didnt go this morning. Though I am booked for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Welcome Heather :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about that awful dream Unique. They really are the worst!
> 
> This morning I had quite bad nausea. We were driving for a breakfast meeting because I only had a protein shake to tide me over, I felt quite ill. Nearly to the point of asking them to pull over. Once I ate I was fine, but I didnt fancy explaining why I was sick so Im glad it passed.

Im about to go to bed too. 830pm here. DH is on night shift. Thank goodness my kids are good sleepers. 

At least if you are in the car you could just say you are car sick? I always feel the worst in the car.


----------



## StarryEyed88

That is awesome they&#8217;re in bed already :)

Yeah true. That&#8217;s a good idea. Thanks :) I do get motion sickness in cars but usually on windy roads.


----------



## ToriTami

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Four2Five praying for you!


----------



## Heather.1987

Progression? 12 dpo. Newest on bottom.

https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20171115_073446_zpsahopswot.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

Heather.1987 said:


> Progression? 12 dpo. Newest on bottom.
> 
> https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20171115_073446_zpsahopswot.jpg

Yep..progressing as it should! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

Thank you so much! Im just in disbelief! This cycle was so imperfect and i only have gotton pregnant on "perfect" cycles. I have zero symptoms...not even cramping or bleeding gums....i always had those with my other 3. Also with my daughter at 11 dpo my hcg was 339! Now i knew at the time that was high and a week later the ultrasound moved me up 3 days and i didnt chart back then so it was a guess. So hearing 44 at 11 dpo makes me super nervous!! Please stick baby!


----------



## Alligator

That's great progression for one day Heather! Try not to worry...I know, easier said than done (I should listen to my own advice lol)


----------



## housewifey

ToriTami said:


> Well I'm not feeling too great about my scan. There was just an empty sac. Dr. didn't seem worried about it, she thinks I'm earlier than I thought I was, but I just don't see how since I got a trigger and an iui. I have another scan scheduled in 2 weeks.




Four2Five said:


> Okay well that didn't go as good as I hoped. There is a gestational sac but no fetal pole. Sac is measuring 5w1d so its to be expected not to see fetal pole and it's also possible I'm only 5w because I really have no clue how far along I am...Last af was Sept 15th, I normally O between cd 23-27...I'm not sure how to figure all of those dates out...so now I'm in the waiting game too. I see the high risk specialists tomorrow and they will get all my blood work and testing done and probably do their own ultrasound so I'll update more then.

Really hoping all goes well for both of you, pregnancy is so exciting but causes so much worry doesn't it :cloud9:


----------



## ameeann

I didn't have a fetal pole til close to 7 weeks with my last and no heartbeat til nearly 8! Things can be a bit out of the norm sometimes :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :wave:

How has everyone been today? 

I&#8217;m waiting for 7pm to hurry by so I can get the kids to bed, I have some Christmas presents being delivered and I don&#8217;t want them to see! 

I mentioned a reassurance scan to my partner earlier, he said it&#8217;s a waste of money, I&#8217;ve done like a thousand tests, I know I&#8217;m pregnant bla bla. So I guess I&#8217;ll be waiting until I&#8217;m 12 weeks :dohh:


----------



## ameeann

Lol I booked one yesterday for the 6th of December haha


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I swear, men dont get it :huh::haha:


----------



## ameeann

Hah no, no they do not... I'm driving myself up the wall, convincing myself it'll be a mmc honestly *face palm*


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It&#8217;s normal to worry though, every time I go to the toilet I&#8217;m worried I&#8217;ll be spotting or every cramp I get :dohh: 

I can&#8217;t wait to see everyone&#8217;s 12 week scans, I&#8217;m kind of hoping I&#8217;ll be booked in for the end of December but I&#8217;ll only be 11 weeks :haha: I&#8217;m so impatient!


----------



## Heather.1987

Im convinced too this wont last. After having a late mmc my whole mind goes that way immediately. I have blood again tomorrow then eventually in the next week or 2 ill have an early ultrasound then my first official ob apt dec 22nd. 3 years ago i lost my baby right around the holidays and it sucked...sure hope that doesnt happen again.


----------



## ameeann

I'm the same! Haha

I know I'll be booked on for around the 16th because of my dates, but im pretty sure I'm about 2 weeks behind!


----------



## Alligator

I'll probably have a scan in early December, they do dating scans here so that's pretty normal. I have my prenatal with my doctor on Nov 29 and she'll give me a referral for one. I'll book it for after Dec 2...I am superstitious. Dec 2 is 8w3d and that's what I measured with our loss this summer. SO I want to wait until after that...and Dec 2 is also my dad's birthday! I'll try to get in that first week of December though, I should be around 8-9w at that point so they should see something for sure :)


----------



## Buffyx

I just booked the scan without discussing it with my husband. I was just like "our scan is on November 17. It's $150." No questions were asked :haha:

Is everyone doing something exciting for Christmas? We have been trying to explain to our 2 year old about Santa and Christmas. We have been putting some Christmas shows on for her too. She loves the Mickey & Shrek ones. We love Christmas. I even want to start wrapping the presents :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Buffy Christmas is my favourite. I love it! We'll decorate the house this weekend (hopefully I have the energy!) and I'm awaiting lists from my family to get shopping. It's the best! We usually split Christmas Day between our families (they live 15 mins apart) but our nephew is 3.5 so that may change this year - we'll see!


----------



## housewifey

I'm still feeling good, not many symptoms still, getting some round ligament pain, always hungry and feeling a bit more tired than usual. Overall feeling good.

I phoned the midwife today about getting an early scan, she gave me the number for early pregnancy unit and said to discuss with them and they may be able to squeeze me in before Christmas. I couldn't get through on the phone today so will try again tomorrow, fingers crossed I get one.

Not feeling in the Christmas mood yet, I normally am but I don't know what's wrong with me this year, I've not even done my shopping yet!


----------



## JWC13

I have my first scan scheduled for 11/27 and I'll be 6 weeks, 4 days. I have my second scan scheduled for 12/20 and I'll be 10 weeks. Luckily both scans are covered by my insurance. 

I am a bit concerned the 6 weeks, 4 days will be too early to see the heartbeat and I'll leave feeling really stressed and upset. They chose that date based on my LMP date and when I reminded the lady making the appt that I ovulate late (cd21) and that I won't be 7-8 weeks then, she said it didn't matter and that 6 weeks was ok. We will see.


----------



## Alligator

JWC - you still may be able to see a heartbeat then! Will they do transvaginal?? Fx!


----------



## Buffyx

I saw a HB at 6+3 with my DS :flower:

Alli - yay! Another fellow Christmas lover! I am super excited about it, especially now that DD is getting a little older. She loved opening her birthday presents this year, so she will love opening her Christmas presents as well.

We also split Christmas between the 2 families. This year may be tricky because my DH has to work Christmas night :( He starts at 6pm. I'm glad he will be there most of the day though.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JWC, I saw my DS heartbeat at 6wk 4d :)


----------



## ToriTami

We are going to Orlando, Florida for Christmas with my DH's family. I'm excited because I finally get to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> JWC - you still may be able to see a heartbeat then! Will they do transvaginal?? Fx!

Yep they will! I've done a lot of research and most people say that you can see the heartbeat at that time, but sometimes it is still too early. I also want to ask that they push my second scan back to be closer to 11/12 weeks but I also like that it is schedule a few days before Christmas so I will feel reassured during Christmas. If I stick to the scan at 10 weeks I don't think they do another until 4 weeks later and if that happens I might wait to publicly announce until after that scan at 14 weeks.


----------



## Alligator

That's too bad your DH has to work but at least you'll have most of the day together!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffyx said:


> I just booked the scan without discussing it with my husband. I was just like "our scan is on November 17. It's $150." No questions were asked :haha:
> 
> Is everyone doing something exciting for Christmas? We have been trying to explain to our 2 year old about Santa and Christmas. We have been putting some Christmas shows on for her too. She loves the Mickey & Shrek ones. We love Christmas. I even want to start wrapping the presents :haha:

Im cooking Christmas dinner at my house for 9! Ive only ever cooked a roast for 5 before :haha: I love Christmas, I literally cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

Tori that will be so fun! My DH would LOVE that. Im not really in to Harry Potter, but it would still be fun to go there.

Good luck Unique! Do you have anyone else bringing some food to help you out? We will be taking a salad to both of our parents houses. We are having my family over on Christmas Eve. We will have woodfire pizzas in our pizza oven & watch the Carols on TV :)


----------



## Four2Five

Hey ladies! Had another appointment today at a new office with women's health specialists. I'm definitely only about 5 weeks but we absolutely LOVED this midwife and we are excited to have her through this pregnancy! They did another ultrasound and she could actually make out a hint of a fetal pole <3 She went ahead and ordered betas for today and Friday so we will get some numbers this afternoon and make sure things are progressing. She said baby implanted perfectly and is in a great spot so that's great news! I think most of my symptoms have disappeared but I did have a little nausea this morning. I also have to take an early glucose test since I had gd with my last dd. I will have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and we should be able to see a beautiful healthy baby and heartbeat, I can't wait!! She made me feel SO GOOD and gave me a lot of hope I really needed, I can't stress enough how important it is to shop around for the best healthcare that makes you feel comfortable! I had appointments at 3 different offices and the first one felt just okay yesterday but today meeting this midwife both my husband and I felt at home so we cancelled the last one and hired this one and we couldn't be happier! 

Christmas is my most FAVORITE time of year!!! We just got all our house lights up and started decorating inside, next week we will get our tree up! Every year we do a different theme, this year we are doing "buffalo plaid" and I can't wait, it's like black and red checkered plaid. I'll share pics once we get it all set up! We usually have our whole house lit up and all kinds of figurines in the yard...but we just moved to Alaska and left most of our Christmas things behind so now we are slowly buying new things for here. I think we will wait till New Years to make a big announcement or maybe we will send something in our Christmas cards this year to let everyone know, we've told the most important people so that's all that matters to us :)


----------



## Heather.1987

I love christmas too!!

Well im finally getting some symptoms. Ive been mildly cramping all day and had some light pink spotting when i wiped. Its scary but reassuring though too because i had this with all 3 babies.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh four2five that is absolutely wonderful news. Im so glad you have found someone who you love. 

Wow! You do go all out haha. I am dying to put the tree up (no theme..same decos every year :haha:) but the kids are 1 and 2 and are going to be soooo annoying with it! Lol. I will wait until December.

I cannot stop eating. I am literally STARVING all the time. Hunger pains. I'm listening to my body, and I'm eating when hungry. I'm just trying to make healthy food choices so I don't stack on the weight. I just left the gym 5 minutes early because I was just so hungry that I had to leave. I had breakfast and I had an oat bar 15mins before my workout. Ughhh. I'm going to get so fat.


----------



## JWC13

four2five that is so awesome! You're right, it's so important to find someone you trust and who makes you feel at ease and positive. Glad things worked out!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Four2five - That is great news that you are earlier than you thought and saw a fetal pole! I'm so glad they are keeping an eye on things for you and can't wait until your next update :)

Heather - I've had some spotting too just this morning. Trying not to panic but it was bright red, about the size of a quarter. Thankfully it went away but it is still unnerving.

I love the holidays! We have Thanksgiving coming up next week here in the States and we have a big dinner planned then the next day on Black Friday we plan on going shopping for Christmas gifts as long as morning sickness hasn't kicked in full force by then. So far I'm only nauseated when my stomach is empty. Hopefully the upcoming holidays will help me to not think about morning sickness so much.


----------



## Livvy

I LOOOOVE CHRISTMAS!! I literally count down all year and start Christmas music as soon as it's a "ber" month (so, September). Yes, I'm *that* person :haha: I'm dreading the tree this year though as DS is 2 and DD is 8 months....... last Christmas I glanced over as DS was crunching on the shards of a GLASS ORNAMENT. Omg. I almost died. Thankfully I noticed it right away and got it all out of his mouth before he swallowed any! Our cats must have knocked one down from the high up place we set the dangerous ones. The cats are outdoor cats now so don't have to worry about that this year.

Four, that's AMAZING! So glad you found someone you love! Can't wait to hear updates and see pics :) 

Sorry about the spotting Heather and lilmiss! Hopefully it stops quickly. I know lots of women spot or straight up bleed during pregnancy.

Buffy, I too am a hungry monster... except I'm also very sick with a head cold so that's curbing my appetite a bit at the moment. I feel so miserable and stuffy, can't wait to get better!


----------



## Matherese

I'm worried. I'm about 5 weeks today and noticed some pinkish discharge. Isn't it a little late for implantation bleeding? I'm terrified it's going to get worse and I'll miscarry :(


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry to the three ladies who have some spotting. I hope everything settles down, and that it is nothing to worry about :hugs:

Lilmiss - we obviously don't do Thanksgiving in Australia, but I knowwwwww I would love it. All that food :haha:

Livvy - my DS is 14m and OBSESSED with "ball! Ball! Ball!" I could totally see that happening in my house!


----------



## Alligator

Oh man... I thought it was a fluke yesterday but I seem to feel MUCH worse in the evenings. I feel ill, nothing terrible just exhausted and a bit sick and hungry but i dont want to eat because I (weirdly) also feel full. And heartburn. Ugh! I want to sleep but I feel like I close my eyes and get frustrated and cant sleep (also its only 630p here haha but I wanted a nap!).


----------



## Four2Five

Heather, lilmiss, and Matherese I am thinking of you all and praying for your babes <3 Hope you all get some rest and that the spotting stops! 

Thank you ladies for all of your support, I truly appreciate it! I never heard from the dr about my blood test today so I called them right before they closed and the nurse said it was results the doctor had to give me so she would call me in the morning :( I hope that doesn't mean my numbers were bad and that it just means that's their protocol. Typically I can view test results online so I logged in to check but nothing is listed :( I hope I get good news in the morning!!


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - Im feeling you gal. This is by far my most nauseous day so far. Its 220pm. DH took the kids out so I could nap. Ive just woken up. Still nauseous, so I guess this is just my life now lol.

Four2five - were the results to check your HCG?


----------



## Four2Five

Yea Buffy they are. Hopefully they call me first thing in the morning so I don't have to stress or call and bug them. I go back Friday to see if they double but I really want to know the first initial number. Do you have any clue what range I should be in for 5 weeks?


----------



## Alligator

Four2five the range is so big!! At 4w5d my level was 1231. But everyone implants at a different time and some have slower rise, some have a crazy fast rise. Im praying its just that they prefer to give results in person, and that its nothing serious. They cant really tell much from only one number anyway, its the doubling thats key (unless it was crazy low... which I doubt!)


----------



## Buffyx

Id say anything over 1000 could be fine. At 11dpo mine was 46, so if it doubled every 48 hours then it would have been in the 1000's-2000's at 5 weeks?


----------



## TexMel

Buffy - I have been constantly hungry all day today!! And now that I'm finally home from work, my nighttime stomach butterflies have started so I feel like I can barely eat anything. But, I ate several snacks during my 12 hour shift at work today.

Also, I have had the burps today. Like I have a huge gas bubble in my esophagus and can't burp it all out. Sorry if tmi.

Off work for the next 4.5 days, so we can celebrate my son's 2nd bday (tomorrow) and an early thanksgiving with my inlaws saturdya! Yay!
Praying for those of you with spotting or waiting to hear more news!


----------



## Buffyx

Aww happy birthday to your son Tex! That sounds like a lovely few days you have planned :flower:

My scan is in less than 24 hours. Officially freaking!


----------



## Ella

Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join? :flow:

I got my bfp today and from an online due date calc, I am due on the 25th July. Looking forward to getting to know you all :) x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffyx said:


> Tori that will be so fun! My DH would LOVE that. Im not really in to Harry Potter, but it would still be fun to go there.
> 
> Good luck Unique! Do you have anyone else bringing some food to help you out? We will be taking a salad to both of our parents houses. We are having my family over on Christmas Eve. We will have woodfire pizzas in our pizza oven & watch the Carols on TV :)

My nan is going to get half of the meat which will help, no idea about everyone else :dohh:



Four2Five said:


> Hey ladies! Had another appointment today at a new office with women's health specialists. I'm definitely only about 5 weeks but we absolutely LOVED this midwife and we are excited to have her through this pregnancy! They did another ultrasound and she could actually make out a hint of a fetal pole <3 She went ahead and ordered betas for today and Friday so we will get some numbers this afternoon and make sure things are progressing. She said baby implanted perfectly and is in a great spot so that's great news! I think most of my symptoms have disappeared but I did have a little nausea this morning. I also have to take an early glucose test since I had gd with my last dd. I will have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and we should be able to see a beautiful healthy baby and heartbeat, I can't wait!! She made me feel SO GOOD and gave me a lot of hope I really needed, I can't stress enough how important it is to shop around for the best healthcare that makes you feel comfortable! I had appointments at 3 different offices and the first one felt just okay yesterday but today meeting this midwife both my husband and I felt at home so we cancelled the last one and hired this one and we couldn't be happier!
> 
> Christmas is my most FAVORITE time of year!!! We just got all our house lights up and started decorating inside, next week we will get our tree up! Every year we do a different theme, this year we are doing "buffalo plaid" and I can't wait, it's like black and red checkered plaid. I'll share pics once we get it all set up! We usually have our whole house lit up and all kinds of figurines in the yard...but we just moved to Alaska and left most of our Christmas things behind so now we are slowly buying new things for here. I think we will wait till New Years to make a big announcement or maybe we will send something in our Christmas cards this year to let everyone know, we've told the most important people so that's all that matters to us :)

That&#8217;s great news :)





TexMel said:


> Buffy - I have been constantly hungry all day today!! And now that I'm finally home from work, my nighttime stomach butterflies have started so I feel like I can barely eat anything. But, I ate several snacks during my 12 hour shift at work today.
> 
> Also, I have had the burps today. Like I have a huge gas bubble in my esophagus and can't burp it all out. Sorry if tmi.
> 
> Off work for the next 4.5 days, so we can celebrate my son's 2nd bday (tomorrow) and an early thanksgiving with my inlaws saturdya! Yay!
> Praying for those of you with spotting or waiting to hear more news!

Hope your son has a great Birthday, Tex :)



Ella said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join? :flow:
> 
> I got my bfp today and from an online due date calc, I am due on the 25th July. Looking forward to getting to know you all :) x

Welcome & congratulations!


-Hope the spotting stops soon for you ladies :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Ella!! Congrats & welcome! Happy to have you here :flower:


----------



## JLH85

Hi ladies sorry Ive been missing just to update my BFP wasnt meant to be this time &#128549; Im going to take a break for a while and stay away from these forums until Im ready to try again, Im not in a great place but Im sure I will see you all soon. Happy and healthy 9 months to you all, much love xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JLH85 said:


> Hi ladies sorry Ive been missing just to update my BFP wasnt meant to be this time &#128549; Im going to take a break for a while and stay away from these forums until Im ready to try again, Im not in a great place but Im sure I will see you all soon. Happy and healthy 9 months to you all, much love xxx


So sorry lovely :( :hugs:


----------



## ameeann

So sorry sweet <3


----------



## eppgirl

Not feeling well at all today. Im starving but the more I eat the hungrier I feel which makes me feel even more sick then I already do. I feel feverish but no fever. I just wanna crawl under my blankets and stay there but my three boys need their mommy.


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry JLH :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Oh JLH I am so sorry :( hugs. 

Eppgirl I feel the same - and I havd an event at work tonight so no calling in sick :( (Im an event planner) going to be a looong day!


----------



## Heather.1987

Im so sorry jlh.

Still lightly spotting pink, pretty sure its implantation bleeding since its light pink and i had this with all my other pregnancies. Im glad i had my normal symptom...but id like it to stop anytime now!! Going in for blood in 30 minutes. Fingers crossed for good numbers!!!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck heather, Fx for you! Spotting is so unnerving, I hope it goes away!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck Heather. 

Its almost 2am and I am wide awake. So nervous about my scan. But it isnt until 320pm. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Alligator

Oh no buffy! I hope you can get a bit more rest. Keep us posted on your scan!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffyx said:


> Good luck Heather.
> 
> Its almost 2am and I am wide awake. So nervous about my scan. But it isnt until 320pm. Gonna be a long day.

Hope it goes well :)

I am so uncomfortable today, awfully bloated and had an upset tummy this morning. Is anyone else suffering from bloat?


----------



## Hammed2017

UniqueBeauty said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Heather.
> 
> Its almost 2am and I am wide awake. So nervous about my scan. But it isnt until 320pm. Gonna be a long day.
> 
> Hope it goes well :)
> 
> I am so uncomfortable today, awfully bloated and had an upset tummy this morning. Is anyone else suffering from bloat?Click to expand...

YES! I already look like 4 months along. :haha:


----------



## Hammed2017

JLH85 said:


> Hi ladies sorry Ive been missing just to update my BFP wasnt meant to be this time &#128549; Im going to take a break for a while and stay away from these forums until Im ready to try again, Im not in a great place but Im sure I will see you all soon. Happy and healthy 9 months to you all, much love xxx

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> Hey ladies! Had another appointment today at a new office with women's health specialists. I'm definitely only about 5 weeks but we absolutely LOVED this midwife and we are excited to have her through this pregnancy! They did another ultrasound and she could actually make out a hint of a fetal pole <3 She went ahead and ordered betas for today and Friday so we will get some numbers this afternoon and make sure things are progressing. She said baby implanted perfectly and is in a great spot so that's great news! I think most of my symptoms have disappeared but I did have a little nausea this morning. I also have to take an early glucose test since I had gd with my last dd. I will have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and we should be able to see a beautiful healthy baby and heartbeat, I can't wait!! She made me feel SO GOOD and gave me a lot of hope I really needed, I can't stress enough how important it is to shop around for the best healthcare that makes you feel comfortable! I had appointments at 3 different offices and the first one felt just okay yesterday but today meeting this midwife both my husband and I felt at home so we cancelled the last one and hired this one and we couldn't be happier!
> 
> Christmas is my most FAVORITE time of year!!! We just got all our house lights up and started decorating inside, next week we will get our tree up! Every year we do a different theme, this year we are doing "buffalo plaid" and I can't wait, it's like black and red checkered plaid. I'll share pics once we get it all set up! We usually have our whole house lit up and all kinds of figurines in the yard...but we just moved to Alaska and left most of our Christmas things behind so now we are slowly buying new things for here. I think we will wait till New Years to make a big announcement or maybe we will send something in our Christmas cards this year to let everyone know, we've told the most important people so that's all that matters to us :)

That is awesome! I think stressing about rather or not baby is okay makes it so much harder. I'm glad she gave you some hope. Let us know your betas.


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Heather.
> 
> Its almost 2am and I am wide awake. So nervous about my scan. But it isnt until 320pm. Gonna be a long day.
> 
> Hope it goes well :)
> 
> I am so uncomfortable today, awfully bloated and had an upset tummy this morning. Is anyone else suffering from bloat?Click to expand...

Thanks everyone :flower:

Yep also quite bloated here too.


----------



## Four2Five

I'm so so sorry jlh :hugs: take all the time you need <3

It's 6am and I'm sitting here tapping my fingers waiting for my dr to call about my numbers...I really need another hour of sleep so I'm trying but it seems impossible!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Buffy <3


----------



## Hammed2017

Buffyx said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Heather.
> 
> Its almost 2am and I am wide awake. So nervous about my scan. But it isnt until 320pm. Gonna be a long day.
> 
> Hope it goes well :)
> 
> I am so uncomfortable today, awfully bloated and had an upset tummy this morning. Is anyone else suffering from bloat?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks everyone :flower:
> 
> Yep also quite bloated here too.Click to expand...

I hope you can get some rest. Try and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Matherese

JLH I'm so sorry. Huge hugs to you. 

Buffy I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Heather, good luck with the betas! 

Still spotting a bit this morning but the mild cramping is gone and feeling tired, nauseous and boobs sore as ever.


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> I'm so so sorry jlh :hugs: take all the time you need <3
> 
> It's 6am and I'm sitting here tapping my fingers waiting for my dr to call about my numbers...I really need another hour of sleep so I'm trying but it seems impossible!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scan Buffy <3

Waiting for betas is the worst! I went through this last time where they had to keep drawing them. This time I moved my appointment to a week later so that I only have to get them drawn one more time and then I can get my scan. (they will not do my scan until my numbers reach 100-2000 so they can see the fetal pole). My numbers should be way over that by then. Fx.


----------



## BabyBrain80

So very sorry JLH85 :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck to everyone going for scans/tests and awaiting results! Xx


----------



## Four2Five

I didn't know that your numbers had to be 100-2000 to see the fetal pole! I guess that I shouldn't expect high numbers since we couldn't see the fetal pole? 

I don't think I've ever been so scared to loose a pregnancy :cry: This was such a huge surprise and blessing because we had given up trying and I know we wouldn't try again if we lost this baby so I'm really really hoping everything is okay <3 This is so hard!! 

I feel like most of my symptoms have gone away, I have a small twinge or stretch now and then and my boobs feels sore now and then and I've had a couple moments where I thought I was getting nauseas but didn't...nothing like I was pregnant with my two dd's and I feel like that's why I'm so worried. More than anything I have a lot of light cramping and that never is fun!

Since we aren't finding out the gender my hubby took me shopping To cheer me up a little after our appointment and helped me pick out a couple gender neutral outfits <3 

https://i68.tinypic.com/kbwsck.jpg
https://i65.tinypic.com/ke8zrq.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/33xjuw9.jpg


----------



## Livvy

So, so sorry JLH. Take care of yourself. 

So cute four!! Fx'd everything is fine with your LO xx

Good luck buffy! Hope everything is perfect! 

Heather, hope betas come soon!

Anyone suffer from migraines? I do, and had a terrible one last night. I mean absolutely miserable. Finally I took imitrix (sumatriptan) but now feeling super guilty about it.


----------



## ameeann

Four2five try not to worry, she says... But just take the fact that you're not suffering much as a good thing, maybe you're having a boy! I heard symptoms aren't usually as strong with boys!


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> I didn't know that your numbers had to be 100-2000 to see the fetal pole! I guess that I shouldn't expect high numbers since we couldn't see the fetal pole?
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so scared to loose a pregnancy :cry: This was such a huge surprise and blessing because we had given up trying and I know we wouldn't try again if we lost this baby so I'm really really hoping everything is okay <3 This is so hard!!
> 
> I feel like most of my symptoms have gone away, I have a small twinge or stretch now and then and my boobs feels sore now and then and I've had a couple moments where I thought I was getting nauseas but didn't...nothing like I was pregnant with my two dd's and I feel like that's why I'm so worried. More than anything I have a lot of light cramping and that never is fun!
> 
> Since we aren't finding out the gender my hubby took me shopping To cheer me up a little after our appointment and helped me pick out a couple gender neutral outfits <3
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/kbwsck.jpg
> https://i65.tinypic.com/ke8zrq.jpg
> https://i64.tinypic.com/33xjuw9.jpg

I meant 1000 to 2000, I did not know that either, it's just what they told me. You were very early to see a fetal pole. Try not to stress out too much. I am waiting until I am in my 7th week to get my scan to avoid as much stress as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

ameeann said:


> Four2five try not to worry, she says... But just take the fact that you're not suffering much as a good thing, maybe you're having a boy! I heard symptoms aren't usually as strong with boys!

I'm trying to stay positive...I guess I've always heard that strong symptoms and morning sickness mean you have a healthy pregnancy and that's why I'm so concerned. We do want a boy but more than anything we just want a healthy baby <3


----------



## ameeann

I was reading back over my journal of my first pregnancy and I never felt pregnant til 6 or 7 weeks and then it fluctuated! With my second boy I don't think I ever really felt pregnant til later on! I don't really this time either tbh, one day I feel a bit sick and then nothing for days! I'm trying to just ignore it, I'm not cramping or bleeding so it's doing its thing! You'd still have symptoms with a mmc, so take the no cramping and no bleeding as a good sign xx


----------



## ameeann

I hope that wasn't ranty haha


----------



## Alligator

four2five - with my miscarriage this summer I felt SO SICK. everyone told me it meant baby was healthy and growing. Well, it didn't. Baby's heart stopped beating :( Obviously I'm not saying this to scare you, but i think it's more of an old wives tale that strong symptoms have any correlation to pregnancy health. So far, while I don't feel great, I feel less miserable than I did this summer, and my breasts are less sore, so I'm hoping it means good things for me.


----------



## Four2Five

ameeann said:


> I hope that wasn't ranty haha

Not at all <3


----------



## Heather.1987

Same with the baby i lost. I was also sick and was actually going to ask for a better antinausea med that apt.


----------



## Buffyx

Four2five - fingers crossed for good numbers. 

Livvy - I dont suffer from migraines, but I did with my pregnancy with DD. Nothing made it better. I just used to lie there until it went away. It was the worst thing about any of my pregnancies so far. Thank goodness I never got them again with other pregnancies, because I cant imagine having kids and getting migraines. You shouldnt feel guilty about taking your meds. Migraines are terrible!! You have to be able to funtion.


----------



## Livvy

Same as the other ladies, I felt much worse with my two little beans that I miscarried. Not to say if you feel bad you will miscarry, but yeah, its not a bad thing you aren't feeling badly! 

Buffy -- it's terrible! Mine were really bad with my pregnancy with my daughter and we don't live close to family so my DH had to stay home from work a few times. I just don't want to harm baby. I'll try to hold off taking again till my next appointment, and ask them to prescribe me whatever is safe.


----------



## StarryEyed88

So sorry JLH. :hugs:

Buffy I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan today! 

Four2five they are the cutest outfits!!

Livvy sorry to hear about your migraines. I can&#8217;t imagine getting them! I hope they don&#8217;t come back to often

Unique my bloat is out of control today. I even took a picture because I was so shocked!

I&#8217;m climbing the Story Bridge today so that should be fun. Since falling pregnant I get puffed climbing the stairs at work so I can only imagine how today will go :haha:
 



Attached Files:







215F5903-32C2-416A-BBB6-8886359AB1AD.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Four2Five

Super cute Starry!! I'm feeling a little bloated today but still pretty crampy.


----------



## Ella

So sorry JLH :flow: <3

Good luck with your scan, Buffy!

Omg, I am with you ladies on the bloat theme! :cry: I feel like a whale already lol x


----------



## Four2Five

Doctor just called and my hcg came back at 2446!!! She said she is very pleased with that number as the range for 5 weeks is 75-2638. Now onto praying that it doubles tomorrow at my testing <3


----------



## Buffyx

Great news four2five!!

Thanks for the luck & well wishes everyone :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear *JLH* :hugs:

*Four2five* - Great news! Definitely sounds like a sticky bean! Like the others have said, I was very sick when I miscarried so symptoms don't always mean a thing.

Good luck at your scan, *Buffy* xx

*ameeann* - Wasn't true for me! I was sicker with my boys lol. I think it depends on the person though. I've proved old wives tales wrong many times :haha:

*Heather* - Good luck with your betas!

*Livvy* - I've had quite a few migraines so far. I did have to bend to pain meds too. I think it is just hormone surges every time hcg rises. Usually by the second trimester when hormones level out they go away.


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats four2five!!!

Im still anxiously waiting for my results. My test was 6 hours ago! Come on!!!


----------



## Four2Five

Can't wait to hear and see pictures Buffy <3


----------



## Four2Five

Heather let us know! I'm thinking of you <3


----------



## ameeann

I have nothing to compare too as I only have boys haha so for knows


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thinking of you, Heather <3


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> Doctor just called and my hcg came back at 2446!!! She said she is very pleased with that number as the range for 5 weeks is 75-2638. Now onto praying that it doubles tomorrow at my testing <3

:happydance: that's great!


----------



## Four2Five

I had severe HG with both my girls, so so sick all the way up until birth...and it started around 3 weeks, so I expected to already be feeling nauseas and I've only had a couple small moments. Hopefully I just don't get sick this time!


----------



## Livvy

Four - congrats!! Maybe it's a boy!!


----------



## Heather.1987

So on tuesday i was 44....today i am 192!!!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Great news, Heather!!! Love that increase.

four2five also love your number! <3


----------



## Buffyx

I was far more sick with my DD than my DS!!

Great Heather!!


----------



## Four2Five

Yay Heather that's fantastic!!! Will they do another repeat or just wait for first appointment now?


----------



## Heather.1987

The nurse said i might have one more draw or they will just schedule my early ultrasound between 5-6 weeks. She'll call back tomorrow and let me know what dr says.


----------



## Livvy

Congrats heather!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats, Heather! Lovely numbers <3


----------



## Heather.1987

Thank you everyone! Nurse called back today and said my numbers are good enough that i dont need to come back in! Ultrasound dec 1st, ill be 6 weeks!


----------



## TexMel

Awesome news Heather!!


----------



## Four2Five

Buffy how was your scan?! 

That's great news Heather! I hope to hear the same thing tomorrow after my second test <3


----------



## Buffyx

Just got finished with my scan. Measuring 6+5 so due date July 8. Heartrate 146. No pics :(


----------



## Alligator

Oh boo for no pics! But all else sounds wonderful! Glad you saw HB!! XX


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy that&#8217;s exciting! Yay for seeing the HB :)


----------



## Ella

Glad scan went well Buffy! Sorry about no pics but glad all is well with bubba <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Great news Heather & four2five! Xx

Sorry no pics Buffy but glad all good xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can&#8217;t wait to see everyone&#8217;s 12 week scans :happydance:


----------



## housewifey

So pleased for you Buffy! I've been trying to phone early pregnancy all week to see if they will give me a scan earlier than 13 weeks due to my previous miscarriage but I cant get speaking to anyone! Trying again today, last chance before the weekend.:growlmad: I've been unable to sleep since finding out about my scan date, panicking me so much that I won't know if everything is okay until January! :nope:


----------



## Hammed2017

Heather.1987 said:


> So on tuesday i was 44....today i am 192!!!!!!

that's great!:happydance:


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Buffy!! That's so exciting!


----------



## Matherese

Congrats Buffy!!


----------



## ameeann

I got my 12 week scan date! 21st of December... It seems ages away!!!


----------



## sherii

Hi July mamas!! 

I'm jumping in after finding out this past Monday that I'm expecting #1!! I'm currently 4 weeks along, and still basically in shock. I'll be having a dating ultrasound sometime in the coming weeks, an at that point we will have a more accurate date - but right now we're working with July 24 as a due date. A little midsummer babe!!

A little about me: DH and I are both 30. We had plans to buy a house and move out of our little apartment at the end of next summer and not start TTC until then. However, after a few tragedies befell our friends and family this past summer, we kinda took it as a hint to get our butts in gear to start doing the things we keep saying we want to do. So, at the end of September we decided to start TTC. We didn't think we'd catch the egg so soon, but here we are only a month later! In the new year we are going to start the house hunting process, and I'm really excited to create a nest for our little family 

(posted also in July Jewels, so sorry for duplicate.. it'll be the only one, I promise <3)


----------



## Ella

housewifey - sorry you're struggling to get an early u/s :flow: hope you get through to them soon so you won't have to wait til Jan!

sherii - congrats & welcome! :hi: :flow:


----------



## Hammed2017

Decided to go in for another beta check this afternoon just to confirm baby is doing well. Wish me luck. I don't think I'll get results until tomorrow though


----------



## Four2Five

Sherii welcome and congrats!


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks everyone. I will be 12 weeks along on Christmas Eve. Not sure when my 12 week scan will be. I will be seeing my Doctor next week so hopefully we will sort something out.

Hey Sherii! Congrats & welcome!!


----------



## housewifey

Ella said:


> housewifey - sorry you're struggling to get an early u/s :flow: hope you get through to them soon so you won't have to wait til Jan!
> 
> sherii - congrats & welcome! :hi: :flow:


Thanks, just after posting I managed to get through to a lovely lady who booked me in for 2 weeks time! I already feel like I'll sleep better tonight knowing I don't have to wait as long. So I'll get one then around 9 weeks and then another 4 weeks later at 13 weeks :cloud9:

Hope you're all feeling good. My bloat is still out of control but no major symptoms yet! :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

sherii said:


> Hi July mamas!!
> 
> I'm jumping in after finding out this past Monday that I'm expecting #1!! I'm currently 4 weeks along, and still basically in shock. I'll be having a dating ultrasound sometime in the coming weeks, an at that point we will have a more accurate date - but right now we're working with July 24 as a due date. A little midsummer babe!!
> 
> A little about me: DH and I are both 30. We had plans to buy a house and move out of our little apartment at the end of next summer and not start TTC until then. However, after a few tragedies befell our friends and family this past summer, we kinda took it as a hint to get our butts in gear to start doing the things we keep saying we want to do. So, at the end of September we decided to start TTC. We didn't think we'd catch the egg so soon, but here we are only a month later! In the new year we are going to start the house hunting process, and I'm really excited to create a nest for our little family
> 
> (posted also in July Jewels, so sorry for duplicate.. it'll be the only one, I promise <3)

Congrats and welcome :)


----------



## Livvy

Welcome sheril! Congrats!

Good news on the early scan housewifey!! I'm not sure what my doctor will say about scans... if I have a dating one, I probably won't have the 12 week one and vise versa.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Congrats Sherii 

Housewifey - that&#8217;s great news getting an earlier ultrasound 

Hammed- good luck with your betas :flower:

I have woken up to the sorest boobs and the sorest throat. I hope the sore throat passes soon. Can I have butter menthols or anything?


----------



## Matherese

Hi sherii welcome and congrats!

I called a new ob and got my scan date! Scheduled for December 6th, and I'll be about 8 weeks then.


----------



## Buffyx

Starry - you absolutely can..and panadol..but that's about it :flower:

Livvy - you don't want to get the NT scan?


----------



## housewifey

Livvy said:


> Welcome sheril! Congrats!
> 
> Good news on the early scan housewifey!! I'm not sure what my doctor will say about scans... if I have a dating one, I probably won't have the 12 week one and vise versa.

Thanks! Here (Scotland) they normally only give you 2 scans, 1 at 12 weeks and 1 around 20 weeks. When I phoned though the girl said certain criteria had to met to be allowed an early one (on NHS)- which I did with having MMC.

If I didn't meet the criteria I would have just booked a private one, they're about £90 in my area.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Evening ladies, been so emotional today. Literally bursting out in tears for no reason then finding reasons to be emotional which make me hysterical :dohh:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Unique :hugs:

Anyone else having cravings? I can't get enough salt n vinegar square crisps! (Not normally my choice) OH popped over to petrol station the other evening and bought me 4 bags :haha:
Also crave those tangy/sour haribo sweets.

Feeling a bit nauseous and crisps help lol x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Also Im freezing constantly!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m not craving anything really but the thought of gerkins makes my mouth water :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I don't think I'm having any cravings..probably chocolate and lollies..but that's normal :haha:

I am starting to feel more nauseous and am having more aversions than anything. I have chicken out for my lunch today, and I really don't like the thought of eating that.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm not having cravings yet. In fact, I'm the opposite. I'm having severe aversions and having trouble finding anything that sounds good to eat. I've had moments of nausea and I constantly feel... unsettled. Don't really know how to explain it. Like I don't feel like my normal self but I don't feel like I have full on morning sickness yet. Certain smells do make me more nauseous though.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy!

No cravings over here but certain smells turn my stomach at the moment. 

Unique - I feel you x my emotions are all over the place. Mostly frustration and just plain annoyed at nothing really...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Just demolished a Chinese swimming in sweet n sour sauce :cloud9: 

What&#8217;s your plans for the weekend? 

My partner wants to get an MOT done on the car he&#8217;s just purchased so I&#8217;m thinking of taking the kids to the indoor play centre round the corner, it&#8217;s been a while since we went.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Theres nothing else that I really want to eat....other than crisps lol. I have the same unsettled feeling in my stomach and for some reason I figure salt & vinegar square crisps (not any other brand!) are the answer!

The boys were painting tonight and I really hated the smell of their paint. The dog smells bad too.

So very tired....but its good :) x


----------



## Buffyx

My husband is working today (Saturday.) It's a nice sunny morning, so my kids are currently playing in the little paddle pool on the deck. We dont have a lot planned. The kids had a busy day yesterday, so might be nice to have a home day. I have been doing a little bit of cleaning too.


----------



## Alligator

Im exhausted too! Its friday night and I have a work holiday party tonight. We were able to only work a half day so Ive been in bed sleeping and watching tv... so tired but it seems to (for now) have helped my nausea. I really just want to stay home and sleep though lol.


----------



## Four2Five

Just got my second hcg test back. On Wednesday it was 2446 and today it was 4260. My dr said she was happy with the numbers but then I thought about it and that's not doubled. Am I worrying for nothing? She said she didn't need another test in 2 days and that she was happy with the numbers, I didn't even question her I was excited to hear she was happy but then when I got off the phone I realized the number hadn't doubled, in fact it was short by over 600 and now I'm freaking out...


----------



## Buffyx

How far along are you four2five? Once your HCG levels reach over 1200, it can take 3-4 days to double. You are freaking for nothing :)


----------



## Alligator

I agree that seems like a good rise!! Its certainly close to doubling, if it had only gone up a couple hundred then I would be concerned but I think its a great rise! Everyone is different and doubling is just a standard... some people rise more some less, doubling is average.


----------



## krockwell

Hey ladies!

I did blood work on Tuesday morning, it was 2761!

I did blood work on Thursday morning, it was 6666!

I am feeling very good about those numbers! I'll be getting an ultrasound in the next few weeks to date me! Excited for that. It will defo make it more real. 

Right now, I'm craving fruit! :haha: Usually it's chocolate.


- Also, for the ladies who think that symptoms mean a better pregnancy, I've had 3 boys, and each one I had less and less nausea, and less morning sickness! I defo agree that it's an old wives tale. :) 

<3 
Can't wait to start seeing some of your scans when they come up! That's my fav part of early pregnancy! Getting to see the squishy little babies!

I ended up telling work today -:haha: because I have SO many appointments coming up, I figured I better just get it out - that way if things go sideways (like they did just before this pregnancy) they'll know what's up, and understand a whole lot better than me just skipping out on work!


----------



## Livvy

Buffy - with our insurance we have to pay $60 for each scan, which I mean isn&#8217;t a ton of money but if we can avoid paying it we will. We just bought a house and with the holidays and everything, things are a little tight right now. We didn't have the 12 week scan with either of our other babies and we&#8217;re ok to wait until the 20 week scan to see if there are any abnormalities or whatnot (we would keep the baby regardless). So I guess I&#8217;m just trying to decide if I would rather have a scan around 8 weeks to know everything&#8217;s ok, or hold out till 12 when they really look a lot more like a baby! I have my own Doppler and found my DD&#8217;s heartbeat around 9 weeks last time, so I could just go that route I suppose and try to wait for the 12 week scan.. idk! Or maybe I&#8217;ll cave and get both :haha: 

Housewifey - same here, usually 2 scans, one at 12 and one at 20 :) I&#8217;ve had 4 or 5 with each pregnancy though for various reasons. My Drs aren&#8217;t shy about giving them to me which I usually appreciate! 

Unique, sorry! Hormones suck sometimes!! 

Babybrain, no cravings yet. Not really any symptoms at all. Still stupid sick with a bad cold or the flu. Making me not have any appetite at all. I too am freezing constantly! That was a symptom with both my other pregnancies too. 

My plans for the weekend are to rest and hopefully get better. This is the fourth day of this sickness and it&#8217;s kicking my rear! Both my kiddos have it too. Last night my DS had to sleep in my bed with me because he kept waking every 20 minutes and crying &#8220;mommy mommy&#8221; because he felt so sick :( Neither of us slept hardly at all, and of course I was up breastfeeding my DD too. Ugh. DH slept just fine on the couch though, told me it was the best sleep he&#8217;s gotten in a while. Sometimes I could punch that man..

Four those are GREAT numbers! I know it&#8217;s easier said than done but try to relax hun :hugs:

Congrats krockwell, those numbers are awesome!! I agree, ultrasounds are SUCH a fun part of pregnancy-that and feeling babe move :cloud9: Although, with my DD, her kicks were SO intense that in the third trimester I started to dread them! She&#8217;s a super active baby and that was apparent even before she was born.


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah, we only get the 12w and the 20w covered here (unless medical reason to have any more after 20w.) We opted to pay $150 for our scan yesterday. There is no way I could have waited until 12 weeks. If you are going to go ahead with the pregnancy either way, I'd be going at maybe 9 weeks??


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Four2five that sounds good to me! It is close enough to doubling. Typically doubling occurs every few days so I'd say you're fine :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've noticed a loss in symptoms lately. Really hoping I'm stressing over nothing. I had some aversions and mild nausea this morning that went away towards afternoon, but as far as physical symptoms I haven't really noticed much. If it was just one day, ok I could say that is probably just a fluke, or maybe even two days, but it has been a few days since I've noticed any strong symptoms. I was having cramping and pinching pains. Those are gone. So are my sore BBs. Really hope I'm stressing over nothing. My appointment is still a week and a half away when I'll be exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> I've noticed a loss in symptoms lately. Really hoping I'm stressing over nothing. I had some aversions and mild nausea this morning that went away towards afternoon, but as far as physical symptoms I haven't really noticed much. If it was just one day, ok I could say that is probably just a fluke, or maybe even two days, but it has been a few days since I've noticed any strong symptoms. I was having cramping and pinching pains. Those are gone. So are my sore BBs. Really hope I'm stressing over nothing. My appointment is still a week and a half away when I'll be exactly 6 weeks.

At 4+5 mine were definitely on and off. I had some days with nothing at all, some days with full blown symptoms, and sometimes just feeling 'pregnant' for an hour or two each day.

I can officially say I feel legit pregnant now though at nearly 7w. I am sooo nauseous today and just tired. I also didnt get to go to the gym today for the first time since being pregnant, because my DH left for work at 5am and wont be home til 8pm. Maybe it is contributing to my lack of energy today.


----------



## Four2Five

Lilmiss I feel the same way too, I had cramping and super sore boobs but both have pretty much disappeared. My family keeps asking how I'm feeling and I tell them I feel so normal that it scares me :haha: This pregnancy is definitely much different than my last two!! I know I will feel so much better about everything once I see the baby and heartbeat. I've even told dh I'm holding out on bding until I see baby, poor guy! I'm just so nervous, I wish I was more easy going!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I had very few symptoms with my boys, my boobs were agony with ds1 from about 6 weeks, and don't remember anything other than bloat with ds2 till 7 or 8weeks. With my last mc I had loads of symptoms and they continued for a week or so after I had actually had the mc.

Everyone is different, every pregnancy is different but it's totally natural to worry. xx


----------



## Heather.1987

Im definitely nauseous today. Not sure if due to pregnancy or sick. Typically i dont get pregnancy nausea until around 6 weeks. I do have a cold but whenever i have the stomach bug it always starts in the evening...not the morning. Baby is still so vulnerable at this point so i hope im not sick. So maybe nausea is baby? Which i guess is good meaning my numbers must be going up....but that also means this is going to be a looong 1st tri if im already nauseous at 4 weeks!


----------



## TexMel

We had planned on getting up pretty early yesterday (Friday) morning and getting on the road to my inlaws for the weekend. Well, I woke up super nauseated and just really not feeling well and my husband was tired and felt like being lazy, too, so we didn't leave until after 1p. We made it to their house just in time to go out to dinner, but I think his mom is on to us. We are planning on telling the whole family tonight during my son's bday party, but I swear she already knows. Could be the lack of margaritas and wine the last 3 times she has seen me.


----------



## Ravenrose08

Please put me down for July 16th please :)


----------



## Alligator

I felt gross yesterday morning then fantastic at night! Woke up and felt great and now Im feeling a bit nauseous again. I think its totally normal for it to fluctuate. I felt terrible with my miscarriage like 95% of the time, so nauseous it was hard to function. So for me, nausea doesnt mean a whole lot!


----------



## Matherese

This exhaustion is kicking my ass! I can barely scrape up the energy to get stuff done. It's so depressing. :(


----------



## DSemcho

Hi y'all!

I'm 30 and OH is 20. I have a rainbow boy (Cole) with my ex who just turned 2 in August (after 6 losses). Me and my OH have had 2 losses this year and so far this one seems stickier. My first appointment is scheduled for 1Dec!! 

Right now my EDD is 18July but I think it's gonna change to 30July &#55357;&#56834;

I'm on a prenatal, a DHA prenatal (the prenatal and DHA prenatal came together), vitamin d and a folic acid.


----------



## Four2Five

Yay Raven that's my due date too as of right now <3 It also happens to be my birthday so I am extra excited!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Matherese said:


> This exhaustion is kicking my ass! I can barely scrape up the energy to get stuff done. It's so depressing. :(

I know how you feel, Ive just been napping for the past 3 hours :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Four2Five said:


> Yay Raven that's my due date too as of right now <3 It also happens to be my birthday so I am extra excited!!!

So thats 4 of us due July 16th now?! :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DSemcho said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> I'm 30 and OH is 20. I have a rainbow boy (Cole) with my ex who just turned 2 in August (after 6 losses). Me and my OH have had 2 losses this year and so far this one seems stickier. My first appointment is scheduled for 1Dec!!
> 
> Right now my EDD is 18July but I think it's gonna change to 30July &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I'm on a prenatal, a DHA prenatal (the prenatal and DHA prenatal came together), vitamin d and a folic acid.


Welcome & congratulations:)


----------



## JWC13

Apart from slightly sore boobs and some breakouts on my face I've had zero symptoms. I had some cramping up until this week but no nausea or exhaustion yet. I keep hearing that kicks in around 6 weeks so I guess I have a few more days. Is it weird that I want to start having more symptoms and morning sickness so that I will feel more pregnant?


----------



## Buffyx

DSemcho - oh hey girl. You decided to join us :wave:

JCW - no. Not weird! I love having sickness and symptoms. I know lots of people say it doesn't matter, but I do find it reassuring myself :flower:

TexMel - good luck telling the family!

All you July 16-ers can race eachother and see who has baby first :haha:


----------



## Four2Five

JWC I don't think it's weird to feel that way at all, I too wish I had more symptoms!

Unique I think my due date will chance once I get my ultrasound in 2 weeks, they said my gestational sac measured with a due date of July 16th but since they couldn't measure baby they just went with that due date for now, I'd love for it to stay the same but we will see :)


----------



## Livvy

Welcome raven and DSemcho!

I, too, have no symptoms except for being sick with a cold (I often get sick in very early pregnancy... something about low immunity? It was how I figured out I was pregnant with one of my losses). Today I'm 5+3 which is how far I was when I had my last miscarriage. Feeling weird about it.


----------



## Ella

Heyyy to the lovely ladies who have joined :flow:

JWC - deffo not weird, I get where you are coming from. Though I am super bloated, my skin has reverted back to its teenage glory and I am gassy and nauseous! Feel so sorry for DH right now :haha:

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend, DH is at work right now so I have 101 things I could be doing. Tidying and uni work are at the top of the list but my motivation to do anything is zero! At least I put DS's washing in the dryer tho :haha: x


----------



## sherii

*four2five* - the outfits are really cute! I'm a little nervous to buy outfits or anything yet. Like it'll jinx me or something. I'm really glad you've got good numbers, hun!! :hugs:

*lilmisscaviar* - I'm feeling intermittent symptoms as well. The only constant is tender breasts, but even the level of tenderness comes and goes. There are times that I have cramping or pressure, and times where I want to curl up and sleep in a corner wherever I happen to be. There are also times where I feel dizzy or lightheaded or like my stomach is almost nauseous but then doesn't *quite* get there. I am strangely confident about the health of this bean, and I'm figuring as long as my cramps remain mild and I don't bleed I'm probably ok. Though I find myself grabbing my boobs a lot, believing that if they still hurt it means I'm still pregnant.

*JWC13* - I also want to feel more symptoms! I'm both eager and very much not eager to feel sick haha I feel like I'll curse myself soon for wishing away these days of feeling mostly good



AFM: The bloat is so very real that I bought some fat pants today. :shrug: I anticipate will get me through most of the winter. We have very long winters in Canada, though, so it might be wishful thinking. Seeing as I'm only 4, nearly 5, weeks in I'm a bit confused by how uncomfortable my pants have gotten, bloat aside. At my confirmation appointment with doc on wed, he had suspicions that I may actually be a month further along, but I won't know for a while. Next appt is Dec 11, and I believe we will book a dating ultrasound at that time. I would kinda be ok with being further into it than originally thought because by the time my next appt rolls around I would be nearing the end of my first trimester! (I just want a little bump to show up already!!!)

I also picked up a stretchy dress for belly progress pics!! Is anyone else planning to take weekly belly shots?


----------



## Buffyx

Sherii - I normally try to. I did with my DD religiously, but I was really unhappy with myself and the way I looked with DS that I took them, but very rarely.

I plan to take them this time too, but I usually dont start until 12w. I am 7w today though. Maybe I should start today? 

I have bought some maternity clothes that were on a really good sale. Thankfully I don't need them yet, but they were too good to pass up.

My DH let me sleep in this morning. I slept til just after 8 but he took the kids to visit a family friend, so I lazed in bed til after 9. Now im headed to the gym before it gets too hot.


----------



## ameeann

Anyone else having an uncomfortable pain on their left side? It's not sharp, just a dull kinda pain, I had it with my last two also but had to get them ruled out as ectopic around this time... I don't want to go in for a third time for the same pain haha last time they put it down to a small cyst!


----------



## sherii

buffy: I'm eager to start taking the pictures, but I'm kinda chunky to begin with (size 12), so I figure I'll probably just look fatter for like three months before there's a questionably lump. I'm actually unsure whether to start now, or wait a few more weeks. Are you pleased that you have the DD pics? Or is it something that you don't really think about or ever look at now that it's over?

ameeann: I'm having a lot of aching and pressure in my tummy, too. But if it's on a side, it's usually the right. It's quite mild, so I suspect it's just the normal cramping that goes along with being in the early weeks. It's possible your eggie implanted on the left, or that your body is just feeling it more on one side than another. If they've ruled out ectopic and the cramping is mild, I wouldn't worry too much unless you have bleeding. At least that's how I'm rolling with it


----------



## Alligator

Im totally taking bump shots starting at 5w! I have two now. Its really just photos of my bloat at the moment lol. But I think it will be cool to look back and see small changes. 

I spoke too soon earlier. Ive felt pretty nauseous all day long! But Ive done nothing but watch movies so I cant complain. I should help my husband tidy and make meals but hes being lovely and doing all that himself.


----------



## ameeann

sherii said:


> buffy: I'm eager to start taking the pictures, but I'm kinda chunky to begin with (size 12), so I figure I'll probably just look fatter for like three months before there's a questionably lump. I'm actually unsure whether to start now, or wait a few more weeks. Are you pleased that you have the DD pics? Or is it something that you don't really think about or ever look at now that it's over?
> 
> ameeann: I'm having a lot of aching and pressure in my tummy, too. But if it's on a side, it's usually the right. It's quite mild, so I suspect it's just the normal cramping that goes along with being in the early weeks. It's possible your eggie implanted on the left, or that your body is just feeling it more on one side than another. If they've ruled out ectopic and the cramping is mild, I wouldn't worry too much unless you have bleeding. At least that's how I'm rolling with it


They haven't ruled it out this time as I've not been with it yet... Going to see how the next day or so plays out I think, no point in rushing in for some mild annoying pain :haha: thanks xx


----------



## Buffyx

sherii said:


> buffy: I'm eager to start taking the pictures, but I'm kinda chunky to begin with (size 12), so I figure I'll probably just look fatter for like three months before there's a questionably lump. I'm actually unsure whether to start now, or wait a few more weeks. Are you pleased that you have the DD pics? Or is it something that you don't really think about or ever look at now that it's over?
> 
> ameeann: I'm having a lot of aching and pressure in my tummy, too. But if it's on a side, it's usually the right. It's quite mild, so I suspect it's just the normal cramping that goes along with being in the early weeks. It's possible your eggie implanted on the left, or that your body is just feeling it more on one side than another. If they've ruled out ectopic and the cramping is mild, I wouldn't worry too much unless you have bleeding. At least that's how I'm rolling with it

I got pregnant with my DS when DD was 4 months old. Now my DS is 14m and Im pregnant again. To be honest, I havent had much time to look at the pics I took :haha:

I think when they are older it will be something Im glad I have. I have a baby box for each child with scan photos, pee sticks, photos, first little hat etc. So I will get them printed up for their baby boxes I think. It's a nice keepsake :flower:

PS size 12 is hardly chunky!!

Alli - maybe youve inspired me to start taking my pics now :haha:


----------



## sherii

buffy: Alongside belly pics I've been wondering how I want to document this process and the, I guess, life of the baby... (that still sounds so crazy omg). I thought about journals or baby books, but I like the idea of a box. It would take so much less time, which will be very sparse this time next year. After the pee sticks sitting on the counter in the bathroom for a week DH was kinda like "you gunna get rid of those?" and when I was hesitant he was like "..... are you going to keep them forever?" and I felt a little silly and guilty so I tossed them. But I will have pictures of them forever!! In conclusion: I will be on the prowl for a lovely memory box :D

I maybe should clarify that my chunky I just mean a little chubby. I am, I may as well admit it. I'm not really big, but big enough that I feel like I would just be taking pictures of my chubby belly for like three months :haha::happydance: but I think I want them anyway!

alli: you've convinced me! I'm totally gunna start taking them early. Twist my rubber arm, amirite


----------



## Buffyx

Haha Sherii. I dont actually have my pee stick from DD, but I have this one and the one from DS.

I think the box is awesome! This way you can keep whatever you want, and it wont just be restricted to *just* paper. I have their birth announcements, baptism outfits, hospital bracelet, first drawing etc. Actually so fun to look through every so often. It makes me very emotional.


----------



## sherii

yea, I suspect it would be hard to look through with dry eyes. And I like that you can keep more than paper, as you said. You can keep things, instead of pictures of things.


----------



## Alligator

Yay bump photos are the best!


----------



## Buffyx

I have always thought it would be fun to do the weekly photos with the corresponding fruit for that week. I should check to see if all fruits will be available to me to purchase here before starting though..

Like today I could take a pic with a blueberry.


----------



## Alligator

That is such a cute idea!


----------



## Buffyx

This is an example one that I found..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171119-125513.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Livvy

I took way less bump photos with my DD than with my DS. I don't really regret it, but we'll see how it goes this time around. I wonder if I could incorporate my other two into the pictures somehow to see how they grow and change while their sibling is! 

Anyone listen to Taylor Swift's new album? I can't get the songs out of my head :haha: random I know.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I guess I shouldn't have mentioned yesterday about not feeling much by the way of physical symptoms because today all I've been doing is cramping. No blood, just lots of stretching. I personally think that stretching pains are more painful the more pregnancies you have because I've never had them like this before. It isn't the same kind of pain when I miscarried, nor is it like AF cramps... hard to explain. Feels like someone is tugging my uterus from both sides :wacko:


----------



## Buffyx

Livvy - no, I have only heard her couple of songs that are on the radio. I'm actually not that thrilled by her new stuff. I looooove her old stuff though.

Lilmiss - stretching is always good :)


----------



## Livvy

Buffy, same! I miss the old Taylor so much. But, her new stuff is catchy too. I hated 1984 when it came out and then it grew on me... it helps if I think of it as a different person, not my high school and college role model :haha: 

Lilmiss - sorry if it's painful! Signs that things are happening though :)


----------



## Buffyx

Took my first weekly "bump" shot today. Obviously that is not my face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171119-171350.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ive taken two side shots so far on the baby bump app. I took them every week with both my pregnancies, with my son I had a little bump at 16 weeks and with my daughter the earliest picture I could find was 18 weeks. I cant wait to start feeling movements, its the best :cloud9:

Is anyone going to be buying a doppler? I had the sonoline B and it was amazing, heard my daughters HB at 8 weeks!


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> Ive taken two side shots so far on the baby bump app. I took them every week with both my pregnancies, with my son I had a little bump at 16 weeks and with my daughter the earliest picture I could find was 18 weeks. I cant wait to start feeling movements, its the best :cloud9:
> 
> Is anyone going to be buying a doppler? I had the sonoline B and it was amazing, heard my daughters HB at 8 weeks!

No I won't use a Doppler. I never used one before. I think it would be awesome to have, but I also think I would become obsessed!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Cute idea, Buffy! I like the idea of a weekly bump pic :thumbup:

Unique - I honestly couldn't live without my Sonoline B doppler! It has helped ease my mind so many times in the past. I've had it since my second pregnancy and plan to use it for this one also.

Anyone in the States worried about Thanksgiving because of food aversions/nausea? I've had so many invitations to Thanksgiving dinner on both sides of the family yet I kind of want to turn them down. I haven't had too much nausea yet but it usually doesn't hit until between week 5-6 which, for me unfortunately, is right around Thanksgiving. I don't want people guessing that I'm pregnant again because I'm not ready to share the news yet (due to previous losses) but would they guess that I'm pregnant again if I don't go? I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Buffyx

Is your nausea so bad that you couldn't hide it?

Mine is quite bad, but I *think* I would be OK at a group dinner or something like that. How important is Thanksgiving to you? It has always sounded to me like it is something you wouldn't want to miss?


----------



## housewifey

Hey. Still no cravings or aversions and very little symptoms, I was like this with my DD so trying not to stress about it. I definitely get small uncomfortable pains in my stomach (round ligament pains??) I think! 

The bloat was terrible the past 2 weeks but has settled down now Im approaching 7 weeks.

Is anyone else a stomach sleeper? I find it so difficult so sleep on my back and side and last pregnancy I would wake up on my front even at 8 months pregnant! Trying to start training myself now with pillows etc to not roll into my front but every morning I wake up, Im face down!


----------



## BabyBrain80

I normally sleep half on myfront sprawled out but im waking up on my back all the time! Will need to stop that further down the line!

I have a dopler on loan to a friend.... from over 3 years ago lol when I had ds2 I passed it to her for her last pregnancy. I only used it occasionally but it was nice.

As for bump pics....well my tummy muscles split quite badly with ds1 and have never recovered. 2 babies have stretched everything out quite a lot too. So with all that combined I always look a good few months pregnant! My photos wont show anything interesting for quite a while :haha:
I like the fruit idea though. With both the boys I just took pics every couple of weeks or so once there was a bump. I have an album with ds1 and there must be about 20 pics and its cool to see the progression even though not daily/weekly.

Ds2 pics are still on lap top......Ive been too busy to do anything with them :blush:
Ive kept their first couple of outfits and special ones, plus hospital bands and blankets, and early favourite toy. X


----------



## Heather.1987

I have the sonoline and i love it!

Im afraid ill be nauseous too for thanksgiving. Ive been pregnant 4 out of the last 5 last thanksgivings! 

My stomach muscles are also ripped bad. Ive lost all my baby weight and more (5'3" and 118 lbs) but i still have a baby belly because of it! There is nothing i can do!


----------



## Hammed2017

Hammed2017 said:


> Decided to go in for another beta check this afternoon just to confirm baby is doing well. Wish me luck. I don't think I'll get results until tomorrow though

Betas came back at 811 and I was 18dpo when they were drawn. I've read that's normal? They started at 34 at 11dpo and I put them into one of those hcg calculators which came back as doubling every 32 hours or something like that. I think I should be ok with the numbers but I'm still bring cautiously happy. I'm not going to go I for another draw for about a week.


----------



## Alligator

Buffy love that pic, so cute! 

Hammed I think that number is great and if doctors arent concerned you shouldnt be either! 

AFM I was as super nauseous yesterday and this morning (its just before 8am and Ive not gotten out of bed yet). Im really dreading the work week... its hard enough to motivate myself to shower and get dressed when i have nowhere to go but having to work all day? Ugh. Its going to suck a lot. I have acupuncture tomorrow so Im hoping she can help with some of the nausea.


----------



## sherii

lilmiss: I had a ton of cramping last night. Not severe, but just very much there, and for a lot of the evening. I may or may not have fallen down a rabbit hole of googling miscarriage symptoms. But no blood, so I assume just stretching as well. But it can be pretty distracting.

buffy: I like the fruit idea!! I think today I will take my first, which is bonkers. It still feels weird to think about growing a belly. Thank you for sharing yours!!! :D

livvy: I have watched a few pregnancy time lapses on youtube, and some of them have the siblings involved and doing things like holding up the papers saying what week mama is in, or touching the belly and stuff. The videos are only a couple minutes each, and might be worth watching a few for ideas. (I am a pop culture hermit, and don't have a clue about taylor swift hehe :wacko:)


----------



## Hammed2017

Alligator said:


> Buffy love that pic, so cute!
> 
> Hammed I think that number is great and if doctors arent concerned you shouldnt be either!
> 
> AFM I was as super nauseous yesterday and this morning (its just before 8am and Ive not gotten out of bed yet). Im really dreading the work week... its hard enough to motivate myself to shower and get dressed when i have nowhere to go but having to work all day? Ugh. Its going to suck a lot. I have acupuncture tomorrow so Im hoping she can help with some of the nausea.

Thank you. I haven't spoken to the dr yet. They uploaded my results into my medical portal. But I've researched and it looks ok so I'm being optimistic


----------



## Four2Five

I did weekly bump pictures with both of my dd's so I will probably keep up the tradition this time around. I took one this week already but obviously there isn't much to share as far as a "bump". I too had my stomach muscles torn apart and they have never gone back to normal, that along with some extra weight I always look a few months pregnant :haha: DH took a photo last night with a pair of UGG booties we got for baby I will share below.

Buffy I love your pump picture idea!! You should do them from the side too so we can watch baby grow ;)

Lil miss I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Unique I keep pondering if I should get a Doppler. I've never used one with my last two pregnancies but I always really really wanted one! I know it would help with my anxiety if I could check on baby when I get worked up...but I'm also a stay at home mom and would have way too much opportunity to check all the time which I've heard isn't great for baby!

Lilmiss I am hosting Thanksgiving this year but thankfully it's only for our family and a few close friends who already know we are expecting. So I'm sure they will understand. I've never had food aversions with pregnancy so hopefully nothing sets my stomach off too bad! 

Housewifey I am a horrible stomach sleeper!! And I toss and turn back and forth A LOT through the night! It's always been a struggle for me in my pregnancies to stay on my sides but with lots of pillows and a very understanding dh I've made it work, well I've atleast made it work as a partial side/partial stomach sleeper :haha:

Hammed your numbers look great! Praying they continue to rise for you!!

Alligator I find it so hard to get motivated and even get dressed being a stay at home mom! I also nanny full time for a 5 month old and I am pure exhausted every day and smell like baby poop and puke and just refuse to put a bra on at this point :haha:

Last night was AWFUL! I heard dh get up to take our dd to the bathroom about 3am. After he got back into bed this wave of nausea hit me like a ton of bricks. I thought I was going to pass out it was so intense, I was miserable for an hour tossing and turning trying to fall asleep to get through it just deep breathing and moaning it was so horrible!! I woke up this morning and feel totally fine, so weird!!

I was super bloated yesterday, here's the pic dh took. 
https://i64.tinypic.com/ae1tdu.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

Aww what a cute pic!!

I will do side pics for sure..but there is literally nothing there at this point :haha:


----------



## sherii

four2five: CUUUTE!!! 

I felt absolutely nothing this morning and early afternoon today. I was obsessively poking at my boobs to make sure they still hurt because I felt so normal aside from that. But then about an hour ago the dizziness set in, and after my nephew's basketball game today he wanted a chicken something something from mcdonald's and the putrid horrible sour smell of the sauce made my stomach turn. A few times. 

So. 

In conclusion

I've never been so happy to want to vomit. 

That is all.


*also!!!!* we will be telling my brother, sister-in-law, and nephew at our weekly sunday dinner tonight!!


----------



## Livvy

Hope the reveal goes well sherii!! 

Hammed those numbers look great! 

Cute pics buffy and four!! <3 

I'm finally starting to get over this cold. Ugh. I hate cold weather and the sickness it brings so much!!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck telling the family Sherii.

Livvy - that stinks! We have had some nice hot weather the past few days. Finally starting to feel like Summer. Another warm one today, so I'm taking the kids to a friends for a play date in their paddling pool :)


----------



## Four2Five

Sherii have fun telling! It's one of my favorite parts! We have no family nearby this time around so we had to do it over FaceTime. My dh sent pictures to his best friend and my brother of the digital "PREGNANT" test and wrote "oops I did it again" :haha: For our parents we had our 13 year old facetime them frantic saying "my mom is really sick I don't know what to do" then she took the phone into the bathroom while I was hung over the toilet like I was puking then she pointed the camera at the positive test on the bathroom counter, they all screamed in excitement, it was too funny! 

Livvy I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Which sonoline Doppler do you all have? I found a decent deal on a sonoline B, is that a good one?


----------



## Ella

Buffy and Four, loving the photos! So cute, I didn't do weekly bump pics with DS and not planning on this time either. Do have sporadic bump pics that I took with DS though, guess I just did it when I felt I noticed a difference in myself.

Housewifey - I am deffo a stomach sleeper, dno how I am gonna manage again, third tri was a logistical nightmare with DS so I am preparing for the worst sleep of my life again haha

Personally I have never wanted a doppler at home as I wouldn't want to become too reliant on it or panic myself if I couldn't find HB etc, but each to their own :flow:

Good luck telling the family sherii, DH and I have told my mum and his mum. Think DH might tell his two brothers too but that will be it until first scan for us

DH is working today so DS and I have watched a film this afternoon in between me pottering about and doing jobs. Felt quite nauseous today and emotional... Texted DH in a panic because I thought I heard knocking on our back window/door so he rang me and I started crying... So random haha x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im pretty sure mine is a sonoline B......sounds familier. As I said my friend has it! It was very good.

I didnt use it a lot and stopped after I could feel bubs move more. But it was really nice in the earlier stages.

I read recently there are folks trying to ban them for home use as people rely on them too much. I think its if you dont feel movement and use it to reasure yourself, you may not be hearing the baby and be falsely reassured. They want you to seek proper help.

It is nice for a wee listen now and then though xx


----------



## StarryEyed88

I love the idea of bump progress pics. Buffy I like your idea of taking this pic with the fruit!

Unique - I dont think Ill get a Doppler - I feel like I would use it constantly and Im already a natural worrier. I dont need to make myself worse :haha:

Lilmiss - we dont have thanksgiving here but I know what you mean in terms of any real social situation here. The nausea for me hit an all time high yesterday. Im struggling to stick with healthy eating because of it too. 

Housewifey - Im mostly getting pains on my right hand side. Same place I *think* I had implant pains on. Its always the same spot. It comes and goes and makes me nervous that something isnt right. As for sleeping - I am a big stomach sleeper but recently I hate any pressure on my stomach, even my workout pants. So I tend to sort of lay to the side with my knee bent to take the pressure off. Dont know how Im going to go when Im bigger :dohh:

Hammed- good To hear about your betas. Thats really exciting :flower:

Four2five- that is the cutest picture! Loving the Xmas tree in the back!!

Sherii - have fun telling your family. I love telling family its so exciting. :flower:

AFM - today my hay fever is out of control and I have not stopped sneezing. Yesterday was the peak of feeling sick. Not so bad today and I hope it stays away whilst Im at work. 
And not that Im counting but its exactly 2 weeks til my first scan :cloud9:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah it&#8217;s the Sonoline B! I loved it, when I was worried I&#8217;d have a little listen for a HB for my reassurance, it really helped.

That picture is super cute, I can&#8217;t wait to get a photo with the bump. 

Good luck telling the family Sherii :)

I&#8217;m not sure when I&#8217;m going to announce it to the rest of the family and friends. My last two pregnancies I&#8217;ve done it after the 12 week scan but I know a lot of friends will be gob smacked that I&#8217;m having a 3rd :haha: it will be a total jaw dropper. I&#8217;m thinking maybe tell everyone at the 20 week scan, if I can wait that long :haha:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Wow Unique - I couldn&#8217;t keep it to myself for 20 weeks. Good on you if you can. It&#8217;ll make the surprise even bigger :) 
I can&#8217;t wait to share the news with everyone and I&#8217;ve only just gone 6 weeks. We&#8217;re think around the 10-12 week mark which will be over Christmas to tell people.


----------



## Four2Five

Unique I too would love to wait until 20 weeks but dh is anxious and excited to share so we are thinking maybe something around New Years, I'll be 12 weeks exactly on New Year's Day. Everyone is going to freak out on us too, they all thought we were done, we TTC 3 years in private, plus my age...it will be a shock for everyone :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

20 weeks!! Arghhhhh!! Haha 
We have told family etc but will tell everyone else after the 12w scan.


----------



## Livvy

Christmas would be a great time to announce to my family since they'll all be together and we'll be with them... but honestly I'm not sure if I'll have come to terms with the pregnancy yet. I want to wait until I'm excited before I tell others. Even my family. Plus my mom can't keep a secret at alllll bless her. She gets too excited.


----------



## ameeann

We're going to try and wait out til the gender scan at 16 weeks then tell people... We won't be telling people due date or how far I am or section date due to the nature of my youngest boys birth, far too much anxiety associated with this pregnancy for myself and others involved!


----------



## Buffyx

Four2five - I think everyone will be surprised Im pregnant too. I was adamant we would stop at 2. And also what kind of crazy person has 3 under 3?! :haha:

Livvy - that reminds me of my first pregnancy. We had only told our immediate families, and my MIL posted a congratulations message ON MY MUM'S FACEBOOK WALL. I called her to delete it!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Everyone close to us (except our boys) knew we were pregnant in June/July so it wont be a surprise to learn we are pregnamt again. So we would kinda like to tell our parents in a different way this time. So Since we will get an early scan a few weeks before xmas, Im thinking of using that scan pic on a christmas card or something. Try and wait till christmas day maybe. I would prefer to use a 12 week scan and tell boys then too but it will be after new year probably. Going to use the boys xmas elf to tell them x


----------



## Four2Five

BabyBrain I love the idea of having the elf tell your kiddos! Our elf comes out Thanksgiving day or December first but that sounds like a super fun way to break the news!


----------



## Livvy

Buffy - omg!! that's like my worst nightmare!! Whenever I tell people before it's on social media I stress that it's still under wraps!


----------



## Hammed2017

Four2Five said:


> I did weekly bump pictures with both of my dd's so I will probably keep up the tradition this time around. I took one this week already but obviously there isn't much to share as far as a "bump". I too had my stomach muscles torn apart and they have never gone back to normal, that along with some extra weight I always look a few months pregnant :haha: DH took a photo last night with a pair of UGG booties we got for baby I will share below.
> 
> Buffy I love your pump picture idea!! You should do them from the side too so we can watch baby grow ;)
> 
> Lil miss I hope you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Unique I keep pondering if I should get a Doppler. I've never used one with my last two pregnancies but I always really really wanted one! I know it would help with my anxiety if I could check on baby when I get worked up...but I'm also a stay at home mom and would have way too much opportunity to check all the time which I've heard isn't great for baby!
> 
> Lilmiss I am hosting Thanksgiving this year but thankfully it's only for our family and a few close friends who already know we are expecting. So I'm sure they will understand. I've never had food aversions with pregnancy so hopefully nothing sets my stomach off too bad!
> 
> Housewifey I am a horrible stomach sleeper!! And I toss and turn back and forth A LOT through the night! It's always been a struggle for me in my pregnancies to stay on my sides but with lots of pillows and a very understanding dh I've made it work, well I've atleast made it work as a partial side/partial stomach sleeper :haha:
> 
> Hammed your numbers look great! Praying they continue to rise for you!!
> 
> Alligator I find it so hard to get motivated and even get dressed being a stay at home mom! I also nanny full time for a 5 month old and I am pure exhausted every day and smell like baby poop and puke and just refuse to put a bra on at this point :haha:
> 
> Last night was AWFUL! I heard dh get up to take our dd to the bathroom about 3am. After he got back into bed this wave of nausea hit me like a ton of bricks. I thought I was going to pass out it was so intense, I was miserable for an hour tossing and turning trying to fall asleep to get through it just deep breathing and moaning it was so horrible!! I woke up this morning and feel totally fine, so weird!!
> 
> I was super bloated yesterday, here's the pic dh took.
> https://i64.tinypic.com/ae1tdu.jpg

That's is an adorable picture


----------



## Hammed2017

Thanks ladies. I'm super behind, I'll have to catch up with you all tomorrow. I'm working on homework(non-trad student finishing my bachelor's because having 6 kids is not enough haha) I'm thinking about telling the family over Christmas too. Any of you ladies thinking about doing the blood test that reveals gender around 10 weeks? I know someone who had done it and we are thinking about getting it done


----------



## Four2Five

We are doing the blood test but more for knowledge on baby's health because of my age and risk factors. Not that it will affect us on having baby but so that we can be prepared if there are any disabilities and such <3 My husband is a special ed teacher. We will have the option to find out sex but dh really wants to wait till birth so we will ask for them not to tell us.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Buffyx said:


> Is your nausea so bad that you couldn't hide it?
> 
> Mine is quite bad, but I *think* I would be OK at a group dinner or something like that. How important is Thanksgiving to you? It has always sounded to me like it is something you wouldn't want to miss?

It isn't super bad yet but between 5-6 weeks is usually when it starts, and I just turned 5 weeks today. I think I could probably go but I'm not sure if I could eat or be around food because of the smell. It is a pretty important holiday although not as important as Christmas. Mostly it is to just get together to eat and see each other, but we also do that at Christmas.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Four2five - That is cute! Love how you used the Christmas theme <3

Just turned 5 weeks today. Here is my bump pic. Nothing creative and don't mind the "battle scars" from my previous four children :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN11962.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Matherese

Ah, trying to catch up. Loving all the bump pics!!i did them with my son, but waited until I was out of the first trimester. I was SO paranoid about a miscarriage that we kept it a secret until almost 20 weeks (except close family and my boss at the time). 
I have a Doppler buried in storage somewhere and I'll probably pull it out after I hit 9-10 weeks. I found the hb with my son around then and it was reassuring to hear it when I needed to. I also have the sonoline b. :) 
I'm still having some pink spotting here and there. I can't wait for my scan on the 6th and time is dragging so slowly! I'm trying to figure out when to tell my son. He's five. I wouldn't know how to explain if I did end up losing the baby, but at the same time it would be nice to explain why mommy's so tired and sick, lol


----------



## Four2Five

Lilmiss your belly is so cute!! I wish I was as tiny as you on a non pregnant day :haha: lovin your little bloated pooch though, so adorable <3

Matherese we told both our dd's, one is 13 and one is 5, we couldn't hide it from them, they have both been begging for a sibling for a couple years and even though we were trying we didn't tell them we were we just said when the time is right we will have another. So when we did find out we told them the same day, we were in cloud 9 and couldn't wait, they were so excited, our 13 year old cried happy tears and our 5 year old has been the best cuddle bug and talks about the baby all the time now. I'm so thankful to share these moments with them, if something were to happen we would all be devastated but I also think it would help me through the heartache with their support, I feel like it would be worse for them to have never had the chance to celebrate this baby and then just wonder why mommy was a tearful mess. We are very close family though and my girls are very mature for their ages. I can't wait to hear what big brother says whenever you tell him <3


----------



## Four2Five

Can I be honest here?? :(

I hate surprises. Like really despise them. Dh really wants to wait to find out at birth what baby is, I on the other hand want to throw up at the thought. So much so that I'm thinking of finding out and not telling anyone so everyone else can be surprised. Has anyone ever done something similar? Dh is fine if I find out, so that's not the issue, I'm just hoping I can keep my mouth shut till birth :haha: I think it will be fun though, give me a chance to bond with this little babe before everyone else. Any thoughts??


----------



## Buffyx

Four2five - my cousin did this with her husband. She really wanted to know, and he didnt. She found out. She didnt tell anyone. I honestly could not keep a secret that big haha.


----------



## ameeann

I'm the same I have to plan, can't deal with surprises I hate them! We're finding out at 16 weeks I'm that impatient haha


----------



## BabyBrain80

Four2Five Ive not worked out exactly how the elf (Elfonzo) is going to tell them! He arrives on Dec 1st and is bringing his girlfriend this year :) 
Once we've had a scan he can tell them....somehow!! Lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Morning ladies :coffee: 

Feeling rotten today, half 6 this morning I was running to the toilet with a bad belly and didn&#8217;t stop until 8 :nope: because of this the kids didn&#8217;t go to school. 

On a brighter note, half way through the first trimester today :)


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry you arent feeling well Unique.
Yay for halfway through first tri though!!


----------



## Alligator

Unique Im with you. Had to call in sick to work today. I felt great for the first 10 minutes I was up and then the nausea hit like a ton of bricks. My morning sickness seems to include minimal actual throwing up but a debilitating amount of nausea. I feel hungover all the time and rolling waves of nausea make me feel like Im going to be physically sick. Ugh.

Im still in bed. I have acupuncture tonight so Im hoping that helps, if I can get myself there! 

I know I cant call in sick everyday so Im dreading tomorrow and the rest of the week :(


----------



## Four2Five

ameeann I found out with both my dd's at 16 weeks too, this time I will be getting the harmony and can find out at 10-11 weeks.

Baby brain haha I love the name! Our elf is Peppermint and she has the reindeer who's name is Venison (we are hunters) :haha: I love doing all the silly things for our 5 year old but I think we are letting our 13 year old take over this year and do it all for her little sister, it will be fun to see what ideas she comes up with!

I woke this morning with a lot of nausea too, feel like I'm going to have to run to the bathroom any minute. Hopefully my 5 year old will be extra good today and let me rest now and then! 

Yay for half way through first tri <3 me too!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

As much as I love being pregnant, the symptoms SUCK :haha: 

There&#8217;s a vomiting and diarrhoea bug doing the rounds so I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s that or the pregnancy. I&#8217;m terrified of being sick, I hate it. I&#8217;ve been on the sofa pretty much the entire day. Luckily DD napped so I napped with her while my DS watched Super Monsters and played in his bedroom. 

Not sure if I can stomach any food tonight. I did fancy an Indian but the nausea hit me again :dohh:


----------



## Four2Five

Once I made it out of bed I made myself some toast and forced myself to eat it. I feel a tag better but nausea is still lingering. I nanny a 5 month old little girl full time so I need to keep it together somehow!


----------



## Matherese

THe nausea hit me like a ton of bricks today too. I actually broke down and took half a zofran because I couldn't take it anymore. I was so thirsty but water was making me feel like running to the bathroom. I had terrible nausea with my son, but never actually got sick. This feels different...I wonder if my girl guess will be right


----------



## Four2Five

Matherese I only survived my last two pregnancies because of zofran! It was the only thing that ever helped me make it out of bed, that along with my iv backpack that was pumping fluids in me 24/7. I feel really blessed I haven't needed it so far but I'm really wishing I had some today because I'm on the verge of needing it!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ugh! You ladies are reminding me of what I keep dreading. Still hasn't hit me full on - yet - but I know it is coming. Liivy feeling "hung over" is a great description.

A friend of mine swears by aromatherapy for nausea during her pregnancies. Honestly it seems ironic since much of morning sickness is caused by certain smells, however she said that she wore an aromatherapy necklace that came with a little lava ball that she put peppermint essential oil on. She told me she wore it all day and it helped her cope better with her nausea. I'm tempted to try it. I mean it couldn't hurt and I've tried every natural remedy in the past EXCEPT that. I don't know... I still think my nausea gets too bad for any natural remedies to work though. I have to resort to Diclegis and Zofran.


----------



## Matherese

Four2Five that sounds so miserable! I have a tendency to get dehydrated quickly when I'm not feeling well, so I'd rather take a zofran and be able to drink than get dehydrated and end up in the ER. I have a stash on hand from a previous illness but my appt isn't for 2 more weeks so I'm going to try and not take them unless I have to.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Luckily I&#8217;ve never had to take anything for sickness. 

Kids are being a NIGHTMARE, I do wonder what on earth they&#8217;ll be like with a baby in the house. Hopefully by this time next year we can move into a 3 bed house. At the moment I only have a 2 bedroom and don&#8217;t have a garden either. 

2 more weeks until my midwife appointment, I&#8217;m so excited :haha: :D


----------



## Heather.1987

Not to be debbie downer but i think 2nd tri starts at 14 weeks. Different places will say anything between 12 and 14 but i think most common is 14. 

Symptoms for me come and go and still mild. Some nausea and tiredness and sore boobs. Nothing bad. I know around 6 weeks that will change!


----------



## Ella

Sorry to all the ladies really struggling with the nausea and sickness :flow: hope it eases up soon!

Eurghhhh don't remind me about the bloody elf! Ours is called Magics :rofl: I alway forget about him til I'm comfy in bed!

Had uni this morning and then been out for a meal this eve for MIL's birthday. It was so good but I feel absolutely exhausted now, got work tmo morning so going bed soon.

Midwife rang today to arrange my booking in appt. Next monday :wohoo: so looking forward to that. Also got a groupon on a 4D scan at a well recommended place not too far away so will be booking that in for around 18 weeks for an early gender scan I think! x


----------



## Four2Five

Ella I always forget about that dang elf too until I'm comfy in bed! I'm thankful to pass it off on my 13 year old this year and let her keep the tradition alive for her little sister :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - that's how I always explain first tri to my friends who dont have kids. It is like being hungover..but for MONTHS.

Tuesday morning here. Been to the gym and about to get us all ready for playgroup.

I have always wanted to do the Elf. I was thinking next year when my oldest is 3. I did start a little tradition this year where I let my DD pick out an ornament for the tree.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've never really understood the new Elf on the Shelf tradition. I don't have one but then again I'll be lucky if I can even find the time to get the tree up :haha:

(...and even more lucky if no little people knock it down! :rofl: )


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> I've never really understood the new Elf on the Shelf tradition. I don't have one but then again I'll be lucky if I can even find the time to get the tree up :haha:
> 
> (...and even more lucky if no little people knock it down! :rofl: )

The Elf is watching over the kids to make sure they are behaving I think? I just think it looks super fun to make the Elf do all different things. But it sounds like the fun part wears off pretty quickly from the comments in here..:haha:


----------



## Four2Five

The fun wears off for the mom lol my 5 year old still LOVES it and believes in all the Christmas magic and I love watching her eyes light up...plus threatening to call Santa when she acts out is a meltdown saver where her attitude acts up :rofl:


----------



## Livvy

We don't do elf on the shelf because I'm lazy :haha: I feel like I would love to be the recipient of all the fun things he does though! Those lucky kids! I should tell my DH to do it for me! 

Sorry to everyone who's feeling off. I'm struggling daily with migraines.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don&#8217;t do the elf either, I just stick to the traditional stockings for Christmas.

Woke up feeling so sick today but I&#8217;m braving the school run. I feel like I&#8217;ve had a wild night out with way too much alcohol :(


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;m really looking forward to starting traditions when this one is old enough :flower:

The past two days have been an extreme struggle. I think I&#8217;m getting a cold on top of the nausea and I can&#8217;t stand any of my pants that sit on my tummy. I am counting down til this tri is done :haha:


----------



## ameeann

We don't do elf on a shelf here cause mummy is lazy :coffee::haha:

Still don't really have many symptoms tbh, but of nausea yesterday, stabby boobs a bit this morning and general uncomfortable Ness around my section scar but that's it :shrug:

I'm hoping there isn't anything wrong... Early scan on the 6th it needs to hurry up :haha:


----------



## Matherese

Woke up with a migraine at 2 am and can't go back to sleep. Tylenol obviously won't touch it. Idk how I'm going to get my son to school and me to work today :( Thankfully after today I'll be home for a week. I just need to make it through today! 

We don't do elf on a shelf because I'm lazy and a bit of a Christmas purist, lol. My son is very logical and already suspicious of santa and asks a million questions. I don't think I could handle another aspect!


----------



## BabyBrain80

This is our 3rd year doing the elf......we use a cute soft toy elf, not the origional one as it creeps me out :haha: 
The boys are excited for him to visit, he sent a postcard in the summer too lol
He doesnt do all the naughty stuff (Its too hard! I would run out of ideas lol) I get him to bring treats....leave out biscuits to decorate, xmas crafts for boys to do etc. I use him to make our usual traditions a wee bit more fun. Wont be long till they dont believe so making the most of every year :)


----------



## ameeann

BabyBrain80 said:


> This is our 3rd year doing the elf......we use a cute soft toy elf, not the origional one as it creeps me out :haha:
> The boys are excited for him to visit, he sent a postcard in the summer too lol
> He doesnt do all the naughty stuff (Its too hard! I would run out of ideas lol) I get him to bring treats....leave out biscuits to decorate, xmas crafts for boys to do etc. I use him to make our usual traditions a wee bit more fun. Wont be long till they dont believe so making the most of every year :)

I like these ideas, it's lovely :) 

My son asks too many questions and is already a bit sceptical of Christmas anyway haha but I love your version!


----------



## ttcpostvr

We do elf on the shelf cuz it encourages my kids to act like little angels!
Every year we wish there was a bunny for Easter to watch out for the Kids behavior.
Hahahahahaha

I can&#8217;t believe I am already 8 weeks and 2 days! Gosh time is flying over here.

I&#8217;m taking diclegis for the nausea. It has helped sooo much!


----------



## Alligator

I am also on diclegis (it's called diclectin here) and I think it's taking the edge off but I still feel pretty gross/hungover all the time. It seems inhumane that we are expected to be normal and go to work and function normally while no one knows about our pregnancies in the first trimester. It's like having a flu all the time. No one would make people with the flu work!!! If men had to carry babies you bet your ass there would be first trimester leave lol.


----------



## sherii

alli: I'm sure you're right about the first trimester leave haha!! To say it feels like a hangover is so accurate. I think I used that term when talking to dh a week or so ago :)

I work a physical job, so I feel like I almost have to tell my coworkers before the end of my first trimester. They've already started looking at me like 'wtf are you ok' when I'm getting winded after walking up the stairs, or overheating from doing relatively light tasks. I told a couple of them yesterday, because there are things coming up this week that I'm not entirely comfortable doing (lifting and using specific machinery and stuff). It's hard though, because dh and I wanted to wait a little longer, but in the end decided that it's better safe than sorry. I kind of feel guilty that some of the work will have to be passed on to my team... but I doubt any of them would see it as a burden, considering the reason.

It also seems like the 6 weekers are all getting down with the sickness. I'm starting to get some pretty strong food and smell aversions, and I'm not looking forward to joining you all on the vom train. :( Hope it's manageable, or at least doesn't last too long for everyone


----------



## Four2Five

Haha alligator I couldn't agree more!

No MS for me this morning, I had it pretty bad yesterday up until dinner time but then it went away and I got a bad migraine. Today I'm feeling good so far <3


----------



## Four2Five

Anyone else struggling to brush their teeth? I've always had a sensitive gag reflex but every time I try to brush my teeth I'm sent gagging and puking, it's so frustrating!


----------



## Alligator

I haven't vomited (yet) but I've been close a handful of times. For me it's the nausea that's the worst, it's pretty hard to function when the only thing that doesn't send your stomach rolling in circles is laying down/sleeping!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m not sure if I have the stomach bug that&#8217;s going round or if it&#8217;s the MS or both combined. My grandad had to take DS to school for me today, my DD stayed at home with me as she doesn&#8217;t have an attendance record like DS. I&#8217;ve been feeling pretty sh*t :( 

I hope it passes by tomorrow so I can get them both to school/nursery and get some cleaning done as I&#8217;ve neglected it! 

I thought time would go slow too but it&#8217;s actually going quicker than I thought.


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! Just popping in to commiserate with the nausea woes. I've been having good days and bad days, but I think the times that I feel bad are starting to overtake the good. I hate the fact that nothing sounds appetizing. I feel like I'm choking down whatever sounds the least offensive. I didn't realize how hard it would be to do all of this with a toddler. The TV has been on waaaaay too much. :(

Hopefully these weeks slip by quickly!! Hugs and diclegis to all!


----------



## Buffyx

Struggling over here with the nausea too. Every food is sounding gross. I just want to eat carbs and ice cream.

I am lucky that I'm not working this time around (although did a couple of days work a few weeks ago.) That was hard. I work in the dental industry. There are lots of smells and yucky sights in peoples mouths, and that was hard to get through each day. Now I just have to survive my 2 children and their poopy nappies :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Alligator* - I think the point you're at is when nausea is the worst. For me there is nothing worse than week 6-7. Hang in there, girl! You got this!

*MissEyre* - Definitely feel you on having nausea with other LOs. It is hard. Sometimes I get so wrapped up in taking care of them that I forget to take care of myself, other days I do what you do and give them way too much screen time. If you need them to watch TV a lot to get through, don't feel guilty about it. It is only a small portion of their lives.

*Buffy* - I have no idea how you worked in a dentist office with pregnancy nausea. The smell of the disinfectant is enough to make me hurl even while NOT being pregnant LOL! You truly are a trooper.

I woke up feeling like there was a lump in my throat and it hasn't gone away. Nothing sounds appetizing. I was hoping to hold off on starting Diclegis until 6 weeks but I may not be able to. My 3 year old DS is potty training and I have to admit that it was hard to change it out today. I almost gagged dumping it. :sick:

Yep, I think it's safe to say that MS is officially here. No Thanksgiving dinners for me. :cry:


----------



## Alligator

I'm 7w tomorrow - hoping I only have a couple more weeks left of the worst but preparing for more...better to be surprised if it eases off early than miserable if it hangs on even longer, right?

Don't think I'll make it through the full work day. Just forced myself to eat some soup and a bun for lunch and felt gross the entire time :(


----------



## TexMel

Just popping in to say me too! I have felt miserable 95% of the time since last Thursday. I'm so glad we are finally telling my family on Thursday because they would for sure notice something is up. I can't eat most food right now, especially turkey.


----------



## eppgirl

I thought the nausea was settling down but today I have felt beyond miserable. I woke up feeling dizzy, my visions been blurry off and on, and super nauseous. Been pretty much bed ridden all day, the kids have been wonderful, it was an easy day today with them thankfully. Im hoping I start to feel better soon and Im actually able to enjoy thanksgiving this Thursday.


----------



## Four2Five

Eppgirl I'm so sorry you're feeling so crummy! My days seem to go back and forth feeling good and bad but thankfully my girls have been good and extra helpful. Today I just have a tiny smudge of nausea and dizziness but I'm sure struggling with hot flashes, one minute I'm hot one minute I'm cold and we are just beginning winter so temp is about 14 degrees f.


----------



## Matherese

Four2Five said:


> Anyone else struggling to brush their teeth? I've always had a sensitive gag reflex but every time I try to brush my teeth I'm sent gagging and puking, it's so frustrating!

Yes! I almost tossed it this morning brushing, ugh! I remember that happening last time and then a switch flipped and I couldn't get enough of the taste of toothpaste and almost wanted to eat it. :roll:

I'm working part time right now, but it's a pretty physical job and I'm beat by the time I get home. Thankfully I have the next 6 days off, so just have to take care of the house and my son. It was SO hard to get out of bed this morning!


----------



## Heather.1987

Ms for me always got worse between weeks 10-13. When hcg is the highest. My nausea is super mild now and not even everyday. But i know its coming!

Everyone also seems so much further along than me! I know im end of july but there is no one around 4-5 weeks with me!


----------



## Buffyx

Heather.1987 said:


> Ms for me always got worse between weeks 10-13. When hcg is the highest. My nausea is super mild now and not even everyday. But i know its coming!
> 
> Everyone also seems so much further along than me! I know im end of july but there is no one around 4-5 weeks with me!

I know that feeling! I was due with my DD at the end of August, and I was the very last one to have my baby in the group..in September, because I went 12 days over!


----------



## Heather.1987

My other 3 babies were all due in the middle so i had people before and behind me!


----------



## sherii

I'm with you Heather!! 

I feel for all the nausea going on right now :hugs: 

I can feel my tummy flipping a lot more now than a couple of days ago, but I wouldn't call it nausea yet. I foresee it getting me, though, and soon. :?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Heather I was due at the end of the month every time I was pregnant LOL. This time I'm due July 22nd. With my third baby I was one of the last to give birth in my month group and with my fourth baby, who arrived almost 5 weeks early, I was only the second to give birth. You never know. Baby could still make an early entrance and surprise everyone ;)


----------



## Buffyx

Today was my worst day with nausea and a headache so far. Thankfully still got to the gym early this morning before it all kicked in. 

I also had a doctor appointment to get my referral sent off to the midwife clinic. I will be waiting now for them to contact me with my first appointnent date :) I also got a referral for my 12w scan. I will call tomorrow and make an appointment. I also think DH and I have decided to get the NIPT/Harmony test too. Anyone else?

I just went shopping for a friend's baby shower this weekend. Oh it made me SO excited for my own baby :baby:


----------



## Four2Five

Buffy we will be getting the harmony test too, just for our own knowledge if we need to expect any disabilities or abnormalities. My next appointment and ultrasound is next Thursday (I'll be 7w4d and I'm dying to see this baby! Then my harmony test will be done at 10 weeks and I'll have another ultrasound at 12 weeks so I have a few more appointments before the new year!


----------



## Buffyx

Harmony test costs $400 here, so I will wait until after my 12w scan to get it. Id hate to pay that money and then get to 12w and have no HB or something like that.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;d never even heard of the harmony test lol

If anything costs money when we&#8217;d get it free i.e like gender scan, 12 week etc he will wait until those :haha: where as I would pay for a reassurance scan but with this sickness there&#8217;s really no need! I&#8217;m literally dying. Had to half jog back from the school run today to stick my head over the bog :haha: having some prawn cocktail crisps and so far they are working!


----------



## TexMel

Had my first true craving last night. Driving home from a long day at work, it's almost 10pm, I had bought some groceries after work to prepare for thanksgiving tomorrow and all of a sudden I HAD to have a cheap Totino's Party pizza like my life depended on it. I pulled into the closest grocery store and bought 3 (2 for future use). I had been starving and nauseated all day, but I scarfed down every bite of that pizza. I may have my first bout of reflux this morning.


----------



## Livvy

That's funny texmel! What the bump wants the bump gets ;)

Sorry some of you guys are having migraines too! I absolutely despise them. Just got over one that lasted 2 days, including all night. Every time I got up to nurse DD my head was throbbing :(

I just called my OB to schedule my 8 week appointment and the secretary... ugh. She asked when my last period was and I told her September, but I ovulated late so I am guessing I'm about 6 weeks. She then proceeded to inform me that I'm 9 weeks. 
-eye roll- I think I know my body best, don't you?


----------



## sherii

buffy: we are planning to have the testing as well

texmel, that sounds intense. But good thinking getting extra ;) 

livvy: I feel you on that. It's frustrating when they don't trust you, even though you're sure of what your body is doing. 

I find this thread so comforting. I've been having headaches as well, and last night I caved and took a couple tylenol. Knowing that others ladies are going through the same thing is comforting, since it tells me that my body is doing what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Alligator

7w and feeling miserable! Both nauseous and (sorry tmi) my bowels are not pleased with me. Probably the lack of vegetables since I can hardly stomach anything besides carbs. Ugh. Called in to work again, I cant keep that up but I also cant stomach the idea of work when I feel on the edge of vomiting all the time and dizzy. Blah.


----------



## Alligator

Also i find it funny how in every pregnancy app/ticker my baby is a different size lol. A tic tac, a chickpea, a blueberry and a wee raspberry (a wee one!) are the variations I have this week. Yes i have a lot of apps!!


----------



## TexMel

Funny thing is that I feel so guilty about the pizza because my husband is doing a super low carb diet and he's being so good on it! I started it with him, but now can't stand most of the foods he is eating, so i am now like all carbs all day. In the past, he totally would have devoured a pizza with me, but now I feel like I am kind of rubbing it in his face. :haha::dohh:


----------



## housewifey

Finding it hard to keep up with this thread! I've had a read through now though :thumbup:

Sorry you ladies that have terrible morning sickness or nausea- nothing worse than feeling like that but still being expected to continue on with our normal busy days!

So far, no sickness or nausea for me but I am coming down with a horrible cold which is making me feel super yuck :growlmad: hoping it passes soon!

What's this harmony test? I don't think they do that in the UK.


----------



## Buffyx

They do the Harmony test in the UK..it just might be called something else. It is a blood test to detect any chromosomal abnormalities. So the 12w scan tests the Nuchal Fold so you can check for Down Syndrome, but this relatively new-ish Harmony Test checks for the Trisomys etc, and also gender of baby :)

I ate an entire block of fruit and nut chocolate after dinner last night. I feel sooo hungover, which automatically makes me want to just eat crap.

I had to take some medicine yesterday for my headache. I couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## TexMel

Doctors appointment in less than 2 hours. So excited and now getting a little nervous. I've had some strange abdominal pains today. Hoping it is nothing. Fx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TexMel said:


> Doctors appointment in less than 2 hours. So excited and now getting a little nervous. I've had some strange abdominal pains today. Hoping it is nothing. Fx

Hope it goes well :)


----------



## Livvy

Good luck texmel! 

Sorry you feel so terrible alli!

Buffy, I've medicated a couple times too. We have to survive somehow..


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck TexMel!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Liivy - When that happens I usually just recalculate it based on when I O'd versus when my last period was because doctors are so narrow minded that they think everyone is mechanical.

Good luck, Texmel! Can't wait for an update :)

AFM I've been incredibly tired today. Not so nauseated as yesterday (must have had a hormone surge last night) but I feel like if I could lay down on the couch I would be out. Ugh! Pregnancy fatigue is real...


----------



## Four2Five

Good luck Texmel I can't wait to hear how it goes <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Texmel, hope all goes well x

Sorry for all those feeling awful, I hope it eases soon. Im not too bad, nausea comes in bouts but not too severe. Getting difficult to brush my teeth without gagging and my gums hurt. My nipples are killing me!!! The main thing is Im exhausted but I am on the go all day and hardly get a chance to sit down....but when I do I dont want to get up again lol.

I phoned the midwife yesterday, Im booked in for next Wednesday which seems a bit early as I will be 6w3d and didnt think she would see me till 8weeks. 

Also phoned the hospital and Ive to take another preg test next week (ive done about 20 :haha: )and phone them back to book an early scan for around 8 weeks. Im happy as hopefully will get a good pic to put on christmas cards for our parents.


----------



## Four2Five

I took THREE naps today and I'm still exhausted!! Counting down the hours till bedtime! So ready to sleep tonight, I can't believe how tired I am, I could literally fall asleep standing up!! I didn't even get all my thanksgiving dinner prep done today and I don't even care I just want to sleeeep!!!

Texmel how was your appointment? Thinking of you <3


----------



## TexMel

My appointment went great! Hb was 162 and strong! She wasn't concerned at all! Will post pics in a little bit. Measured 7w6d (I'm really 7w3d), so all is good. I'm so relieved. :)

I'm scheduled in for Dec 20 for my NT scan. I'll be a few days before 12 weeks then, that is ok, right?

Also, I have so much cooking to do tonight for thanksgiving and I want to do nothing but sleep!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great news, Texmel! Such a relief to hear that sweet heartbeat, isn't it?


----------



## Buffyx

Thats great TexMel!

I just got my date for my NT scan, and I'm super bummed about it. Because I am 12w on Christmas Eve, it just isnt great timing. They cant get me in until January 2nd, and I will be 13w1d :(


----------



## TexMel

Buffy, we are the exact same date. Do you think it matters if it is a few days before the 12 week mark for the NT?


----------



## Livvy

Yay!! Congrats texmel! Glad everything looked perfect <3


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Buffy, we are the exact same date. Do you think it matters if it is a few days before the 12 week mark for the NT?

The lady I spoke with said they like to do it between 12 + 13 weeks, but it can be done up until 13+5. 

Why are you getting the scan? Are the NT results important to you, or is it just for peace of mind and then you will announce your pregnancy because you are in the "safe zone"?

I ask because if the results of the NT scan matter to you, then I would say it does matter that you are getting it done before 12w. The nuchal fold needs to be properly formed so they can get an accurate measurement and result.


----------



## Four2Five

Yay Texmel that's fabulous!! So happy to hear your appointment was so great! I'm so anxious for my appointment now :haha: one more week and I get to see our little munchkin <3


----------



## sherii

great news, Texmel!! I'm glad you got to see and hear your little bean!


I'm a bit confused about a thing or two, and wondering if anyone is having the same thing as me, or did around 5 weeks. It seems like one day I feel like I've been hit by a truck, and the next I'm on top of the world. For example, yesterday I felt like I was hungover all day, and came down with a massive headache after supper. To the point that I (shh) took a nap at work, because I didn't think I could make it through the night for the fatigue and pain and just general feeling of being run down. And then today I let myself sleep in, and I've felt awesome all day. I've got sore bbs and mild cramps, which have been my only consistent symptoms throughout. Other than that there's no dizziness, or queasiness.. nothing.

Is the extreme inconsistency in good and bad feelings something that should cause concern, or have I just kind of not reached the tipping point yet..? If it weren't for the small amount of cramping today, I wouldn't know anything was going on at all.

I'm seeing the doc on dec 11, so still two and a half weeks. And we have an ultrasound booked for dec 28, which still feels so far. I wish we could get in sooner just so I would know there's a heartbeat and everything is strong and developing and that it's all ok in there. 

Anyone else thinking too much?


----------



## Buffyx

Sherii, until I was a little over 6w, my symptoms were like that. Id have an awful day, then a good day. Sometimes Id have half a good day, and the other half was bad. Now its just all awful :haha:

Every few days maybe we get a surge in hcg which will make us have a worse day, where symptoms are bad?


----------



## sherii

Buffyx said:


> Sherii, until I was a little over 6w, my symptoms were like that. Id have an awful day, then a good day. Sometimes Id have half a good day, and the other half was fine. Now its just all awful :haha:
> 
> Every few days maybe we get a surge in hcg which will make us have a worse day, where symptoms are bad?

that helps a bit, thank you. I have been wondering if there's a clinic or something I can pay to have an ultrasound instead of waiting for the hospital clinic haha. We have terrible wait times for anything other than a family doctor appointment here. it can be brutal. I suspect that I will curse myself for wasting these days worrying, when feeling all the badness is probably in my future. FX this time next week I feel like crap :winkwink:


----------



## Buffyx

sherii said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Sherii, until I was a little over 6w, my symptoms were like that. Id have an awful day, then a good day. Sometimes Id have half a good day, and the other half was fine. Now its just all awful :haha:
> 
> Every few days maybe we get a surge in hcg which will make us have a worse day, where symptoms are bad?
> 
> that helps a bit, thank you. I have been wondering if there's a clinic or something I can pay to have an ultrasound instead of waiting for the hospital clinic haha. We have terrible wait times for anything other than a family doctor appointment here. it can be brutal. I suspect that I will curse myself for wasting these days worrying, when feeling all the badness is probably in my future. FX this time next week I feel like crap :winkwink:Click to expand...

You absolutely will be able to find somewhere privately if you are worried. That is exactly what I did, and have done with all of my pregnancies so far. Absolutely worth the $150 for peace of mind in my opinion :)


----------



## TexMel

Sherii, I would say at 5w I was the same. Good one day, not so good the next. I didn't truly start to feel awful until around 6w5d. And I don't know that I ever felt like this last time around with my son, so I am really starting to believe it's a girl. It just feels so different this time.

Buffy, at my doctor, if we aren't doing the Harmony test, they recommend everyone do the NT test. Neither would change anything for us. It just seems to be a benchmark they use at this OB. I'll text her next week and ask if I need to change. They only do the scans on Mondays and Wednesdays, so Christmas Day would have been the day it would work for my work schedule that week, and that is clearly out, so the receptionist started looking at the week before.

Those worried about their bladder in scans a few weeks ago.... I made sure to drink plenty of water to pee in the darn cup when I got to the office, but they didn't have me do it this time, so we got into the scan room and my OB was like "girl, you have to go empty your bladder before we do this" and I told her they didn't have me pee in a cup, so she had her nurse bring the cup to that side of the building and made me wrap up in the paper gowns to run down the hall to pee. I almost flashed anyone in the hall. Luckily, I didn't look around to see if anyone was there. :haha:


----------



## sherii

thank you tex and buffy. 

I'm glad there are others. I found a thread online with more ladies saying the same thing. I'm sure I'm worrying for nothing. I still have a hard time believing there's a little bean in there sometimes. Maybe I'll run the private ultrasound idea past DH and see what he says. I predict he will tell me I'm being silly and that there's no reason to worry and he would rather wait than pay when nothing is wrong. 

Let's chalk this up to an emotional day. Hey, maybe that's a symptom all on it's own..


----------



## Heather.1987

So exciting tex congrats!


----------



## Matherese

Great news TexMel!!

Sherii that's totally normal, and every pregnancy is different. With my son, I didn't start feeling regularly crappy until 7 or 8 weeks. For some reason this time around things are worse and earlier. I'm convinced it's a girl (or twins! Lol). 

Totally freaked out my hubby tonight. :haha: I walked in the living room and he's sitting on the couch eating out of my bag of dark chocolate pomegranate candy I bought myself at the store today. I stopped dead in front of him and waited for him to look at me. He looks up, and I go, "seriously?" He slowly set the bag down and quickly said, "sorry. I only ate a few." Lol


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel - then Im sure its fine that you are getting the scan a couple of days early :)

Matherese - haha!! That is funny :haha:


----------



## sherii

Matherese said:


> Great news TexMel!!
> 
> Sherii that's totally normal, and every pregnancy is different. With my son, I didn't start feeling regularly crappy until 7 or 8 weeks. For some reason this time around things are worse and earlier. I'm convinced it's a girl (or twins! Lol).
> 
> Totally freaked out my hubby tonight. :haha: I walked in the living room and he's sitting on the couch eating out of my bag of dark chocolate pomegranate candy I bought myself at the store today. I stopped dead in front of him and waited for him to look at me. He looks up, and I go, "seriously?" He slowly set the bag down and quickly said, "sorry. I only ate a few." Lol

thank you for the reassurance. I'm sure everything is fine, and I'm just thinking waaaaay too much about feeling good haha. Who would have thought we'd be almost happy to feel like sh*t. 

At least DH recognized the terrible wrong he had committed and apologized immediately! :haha::haha:


----------



## Four2Five

Sherii I feel the exact same way, for the most part great with an occasional bad day here and there. It's so much different than my other pregnancies, I'm convinced it's a boy because of it! 

Tonight I am emotional though, and I started a fight with dh because he "never listens to anything I say" or so my hormones are saying. I'm pretty ticked off and annoyed, over something stupid that I told him but he swears I didn't...he seriously lets everything in one ear and out the other and tonight I just snapped at him about it! Ugh we haven't fought or even argued in forever and I really blew this up, but now I'm too mad to be the first to say sorry :(


----------



## Buffyx

I dont know if any of you use this calculator, but I am slightly addicted to it:

https://datayze.com/miscarriage-chart.php

You enter your age, details about previous pregnancies, height & weight, and it gives you the chances of miscarriage at your current gestation. 

Im now only a 6% chance of miscarrying. I actually find it really reassuring watching the percentage go down :flower:


----------



## TexMel

Ok, I apologize in advance for multiple posts, but I've never figured out how to post multiple pics on 1 post from my phone or iPad. It also always flips them sideways.

Here's my bean:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1670.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TexMel

Photo 2 - heartbeat
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1671.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexMel

Looks more like a baby bunny in this one. Is that an eye?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1672.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Looks more like a baby bunny in this one. Is that an eye?

Oh my goodness!! Totally a bunny :haha:
Hi Baby!!


----------



## ameeann

Ladies km freaking out :(

I've had light brown spotting the past few days so went to epu this morning, the sac is only measuring 7mm or 5 ish weeks with no fetal pole (ignore my ticker I've known for a whole that it's wrong!) I thought I was 6 weeks plus, so they've take bloods and will do the same Saturday :'( I have such a bad feeling about this, I really don't need this extra stress right now, life is pretty hard as it is.


----------



## Heather.1987

Im sorry ameeann. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## ameeann

Thanks my only hope is this is similar to how my pregnancy started with my youngest, I guess I'll just have to wait and see :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TexMel said:


> Looks more like a baby bunny in this one. Is that an eye?

Super cute! 



ameeann said:


> Ladies km freaking out :(
> 
> I've had light brown spotting the past few days so went to epu this morning, the sac is only measuring 7mm or 5 ish weeks with no fetal pole (ignore my ticker I've known for a whole that it's wrong!) I thought I was 6 weeks plus, so they've take bloods and will do the same Saturday :'( I have such a bad feeling about this, I really don't need this extra stress right now, life is pretty hard as it is.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


-I&#8217;m so emotional today. I&#8217;ve been feeling terrible with this MS and my grandad offered to collect my son from school later! Anyway I said thank you that&#8217;s very kind etc and my nan has told me I shouldn&#8217;t do that, I&#8217;m not ILL I&#8217;m just pregnant. It really set me off because I may be pregnant but I DO feel I&#8217;ll, anyway I just replied okay and left it there. Got 4 missed calls from her which I ignored because she&#8217;d got me all emotional crying. To top that off I started crying because my sons had to have a school dinner today when he doesn&#8217;t like them :dohh: Hormones well and truly taking over! :dohh:


----------



## TexMel

Thoughts with you, ameeann. I hope your bloodwork comes out ok!

Unique - these hormones definitely do some strange things to us. I'm sorry she has made you emotional. Any chance she was calling to apologize? I say take any help you are offered! I sure do!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TexMel said:


> Thoughts with you, ameeann. I hope your bloodwork comes out ok!
> 
> Unique - these hormones definitely do some strange things to us. I'm sorry she has made you emotional. Any chance she was calling to apologize? I say take any help you are offered! I sure do!

Exactly! He offered and DS wanted him to but there we go. She didnt apologise, she blamed my hormones. I dont know how much longer I can go on feeling this sick, its awful.


----------



## sherii

tex, those are such sweet images!! It must have been so surreal :) 

amee: fx it's nothing. I know it's probably impossible, but try ot put it out of your mind until you know. This whole process is a mind-f. <3

unique: "you're not sick, you're just pregnant." Remember that these are not mutually exclusive. one can be pregnant AND sick. And it's ok to be both. If she's like my mom/grandmother, she's probably a product of her generation, where people don't ask for help. Or accept help easily. My mother seems to see it as a sign of weakness to not power through feeling like garbage to do all the things that need to be done. Whereas our generation seem to be willing to have downtime and assistance until we are feeling better. I'm sorry she's upset you, regardless.


----------



## ameeann

It really is sherii! Just waiting on a phone call with my first set of numbers ugh.


----------



## sherii

ameeann said:


> It really is sherii! Just waiting on a phone call with my first set of numbers ugh.

<3 fingers crossed they says it's all good and you're just a few days behind what you thought


----------



## ameeann

Numbers are good for a first number, 2974...better than my last sons at 6 weeks actually, fingers crossed for doubling numbers Saturday!

Thanks for the replies guys <3


----------



## sherii

oh yay amee!!! I'm so glad! I kept refreshing to see when you would update us :D


----------



## ameeann

sherii said:


> oh yay amee!!! I'm so glad! I kept refreshing to see when you would update us :D

<3 thank you... Will let you know how Saturdays go xx


----------



## Alligator

amee - fingers crossed for you. I have been having brown spotting, had some Monday, then it mostly went away but having more today. It's medium brown colour and seems to be mixed with CM, like the consistency of the usual white/lotiony mucus I've been getting for weeks. But I am terrified :( It's been heavier (not really heavy or anything, just more) this morning. It's what I often get before AF starts so I'm driving myself miserable with worry.


----------



## ameeann

Alligator said:


> amee - fingers crossed for you. I have been having brown spotting, had some Monday, then it mostly went away but having more today. It's medium brown colour and seems to be mixed with CM, like the consistency of the usual white/lotiony mucus I've been getting for weeks. But I am terrified :( It's been heavier (not really heavy or anything, just more) this morning. It's what I often get before AF starts so I'm driving myself miserable with worry.

Have you been to get checked out? Xx


----------



## Four2Five

Ameeann that's a great number! How many weeks/days are you? My number was 2446 at 5 weeks 2 days and 4260 at 5 weeks 4 days. Praying to see yours double <3

Alligator I'm thinking of you and praying your spotting is nothing <3


----------



## sherii

have you been to a doc, alli? they will surely take it more seriously with your history. :( hugs, hun, and fx everything is ok.


----------



## Alligator

No I haven't...I see my doctor next week and I've been away sick from work for half of this week with morning sickness/nausea/all day sickness. I am going to call healthlink and speak to a nurse to see if they advise me going to urgent care but there's really not much they could do besides a scan to reassure me or prepare me for the worst. Even if I went to my doctor this week I probably wouldn't be able to get in for a scan (where I live my doctor doesn't do scans I need a referral and then make an appointment there) until early next week.


----------



## Alligator

thanks everyone <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So pissed at my OH right now. He&#8217;s literally told me I need to &#8216;snap out of it&#8217; when he got in from work because I feel ill with the MS :dohh:


----------



## sherii

Not a bad idea to call healthlink to see what they say. I can see how you'd almost be afraid to know what's going on. <3 lots of hugs


----------



## ameeann

If everythings okay, I'm actually only about 5 weeks!

Ali, I hope you get some reassurance soon, will they do bloods? 

Sherii, I hope you slapped him? :haha:


----------



## sherii

ameeann said:


> Sherii, I hope you slapped him? :haha:


I assume this is for unique? DH of mine has been away for two days and I can't wait for him to come home hahaa 

Though I also kinda hope you slapped him. Well, maybe not an actual slap.. but, like... a slap with your eyes. and eye slap. :growlmad:


----------



## Buffyx

Alli + Ameeann - thinking of you both and really hoping you have nothing to worry about.

Unique - omg! My DH would be a dead man if he said that to me!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks girls...healthlink recommended I go to my doctor or an urgent care within 24 hours (as they can do an ultrasound there) :( I'm so scared. I'm at work and barely holding it together.


----------



## ameeann

Four2Five said:


> Ameeann that's a great number! How many weeks/days are you? My number was 2446 at 5 weeks 2 days and 4260 at 5 weeks 4 days. Praying to see yours double <3
> 
> Alligator I'm thinking of you and praying your spotting is nothing <3




Alligator said:


> No I haven't...I see my doctor next week and I've been away sick from work for half of this week with morning sickness/nausea/all day sickness. I am going to call healthlink and speak to a nurse to see if they advise me going to urgent care but there's really not much they could do besides a scan to reassure me or prepare me for the worst. Even if I went to my doctor this week I probably wouldn't be able to get in for a scan (where I live my doctor doesn't do scans I need a referral and then make an appointment there) until early next week.




UniqueBeauty said:


> So pissed at my OH right now. Hes literally told me I need to snap out of it when he got in from work because I feel ill with the MS :dohh:




sherii said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Sherii, I hope you slapped him? :haha:
> 
> 
> I assume this is for unique? DH of mine has been away for two days and I can't wait for him to come home hahaa
> 
> Though I also kinda hope you slapped him. Well, maybe not an actual slap.. but, like... a slap with your eyes. and eye slap. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Haha yep, sorry!


----------



## Matherese

Those sound like great numbers ameeann! 

I'm still having pink or tan spotting here and there. Trying not to stress about it since my other symptoms are still strong.


----------



## Matherese

The page just refreshed, I miss a lot when I'm on mobile. 

Alligator, I'm sorry you're stressed! Keep us posted. An early scan doesn't always show much, but it might give you some reassurance.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I just gave him the look :haha: I couldn&#8217;t stomach dinner so had half of a corn on cob. I ate a cracker before getting into bed and I&#8217;ll have another when I wake but I&#8217;m going to ring doctors and see if they&#8217;ll prescribe me anything. Do they give Diclectin if you haven&#8217;t physically been sick? 

I&#8217;ve never had my HCG levels told to me. I haven&#8217;t got a clue what&#8217;s good or bad :dohh: 

Currently in bed aiming to hopefully get a hood 9 hours sleep, I bloody need it lol

Anyone here been taking folic acid?


----------



## Alligator

My doctor gave me diclectin for nausea - I would ask for it. That can be as debilitating as actually being sick!


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - at 7+1 you will see baby. I honestly would go to urgent care just so I have answers. I know its terrifying! :hugs:

Unique - Im taking a prenatal that has folic acid in it.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Alli :hugs: I hope you are ok and can get checked out. Try not to worry too much, I know it's hard xxx

I've been taking folic acid since about ovulation.....just in case lol x


----------



## Alligator

Im in urgent care waiting to be seen. If you are inclined baby and I could use your prayers! Fx


----------



## Buffyx

I have everything crossed for you, and all of my positive vibes are being sent your way x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Waiting to hear from you Alli, got everything crossed xxx


----------



## Alligator

Still waiting - have seen a nurse, waiting to see a doctor and hoping (praying!) they will do a scan to ease my fears. Thanks for the prayers and kind thoughts!


----------



## Alligator

Ahh all this waiting only to be told they wont scan me here (healthlink told me they would.. I might ask the nurse when she comes back) but will do a repeat HCG (my last one was 4w5d so over 2 weeks ago). I guess that can tell if its a really low level, so praying its high and wont take long to get results. Im just waiting for blood work now (all waiting all the time lately).


----------



## TexMel

Oh, Alli - got everything crossed for you!! I'm sorry you have to wait and that they won't scan you! I really wish they would to just ease your mind!


----------



## Buffyx

So frustrating!! Hoping for good numbers.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks girls still waiting for blood results.


----------



## Livvy

Hope everything is good alli! That's very frustrating that they won't scan you. 

Ameeann those numbers are good! Hope Saturday's are much much higher xx

I forget who else was spotting but I hope everything is fine and it's just the babe getting comfortable :)

We are with my DH's family for thanksgiving, they live in NY so we don't see them often at all. Twice a year maybe. I'm very torn on whether I should tell his parents and siblings tomorrow. Normally I'd be all for it but I've just been having such a hard time emotionally with the fact that I'm pregnant again. But they aren't judgmental and I know they'll be excited... and maybe that will help get me excited? Thoughts?


----------



## Alligator

Okay so! my number was 70,000... doctor said he felt I didnt need a scan and to see my doctor next week, since I had no cramping or heavy bleeding. Im relieved my number is high of course but I dont KNOW baby is okay. So i still feel apprehensive. Spotting has slowed down, is now only very light brown when I wipe, only. Nothing on undies. Im praying I wake up and its gone tomorro or continues to taper off. 

Thanks for the prayers ladies I felt them!!


----------



## Matherese

Good news Alli! It's too bad they wouldn't give you a scan, just to ease your fears. But it sounds like everything is good and hopefully your doctor will give you one when you see them. I'm debating on trying to find a place to get a scan since my doctor won't do a scan before 8 weeks. It seems like December 6 is sooo far away!


----------



## Alligator

Yes they would have only sent me for a scan tomorrow if they felt my number was too low or perhaps if I was bleeding or in more pain. Spotting can be totally normal. Perils of the public healthcare system i guess. Or maybe i just got a doctor who was more by the book and didnt want to do it needlessly (even if it would ease my fears). 

Next week I see my doc and she will refer me for a scan and I will try to get in as soon as possible but realistically Im probably a week and a half away from one at least. Praying the spotting slows down or stops!


----------



## BabyBrain80

That sucks they wouldnt scan you, so sorry. At least your numbers sound good and fingers crossed the spotting stops. Thinking of you xx


----------



## StarryEyed88

Hi Ladies...I&#8217;ve been rushed down to SYD for work so I even only just had a chance to catch up on the thread. Still here and no end in sight currently. 

Can&#8217;t remember who said it but it made me laugh at having a number of different apps. I have a ton too :haha: 

Alli I&#8217;m glad to hear you&#8217;re numbers are super high but I&#8217;m sorry they wouldn&#8217;t give you a scan to ease your mind!!

Currently so tired but I think it&#8217;s because of the long days. For the past couple of days my symptoms have really eased off which is making me nervous!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have the doctors at 10:30, I can&#8217;t take this nausea any longer. I really hope they give me something. 

My nan took my DS into school today because DD had started to be sick, she didn&#8217;t really talk to me or make much eye contact :/


----------



## StarryEyed88

Unique I hope the doctor gives you something and makes you feel better soon!


----------



## eppgirl

Argh! The pain in my hips is ridiculous. I have arthritis in my hips too, so whenever Im pregnant my hips feel like theyre gonna fall off they hurt so bad, and nothing helps. Heartburn started tonight, luckily nausea stayed away for thanksgiving and I was able to stuff my face although Im now paying for it :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Luckily never had a problem with my hips. But my friend had to have crutches. 

Doctors have given me cyclizine, I&#8217;ve never heard of it. I also had to have a blood test done to check liver and kidney function. Side effects are dizziness and feeling drowsy. I hope it&#8217;s not too bad, can&#8217;t wait for this nausea to stop.


----------



## ameeann

I'm feeling really negative today :( not sure why, I'm not bleeding anymore but I just cannot find a logical reason as to why I'd only be 5 week's, even if I got my first positive at 7dpo it would still make me 6 weeks yesterday :( I don't know. I'm sick of waiting already though... Sorry to be a downer ladies, km jusy frustrated.


----------



## BabyBrain80

I remember someone saying months ago that at this early stage if they measure even the teensiest wee bit out it can make a big difference days/weeks wise. I remember mums on here being out at early scan but their dates caught up on later scans. I hope this is the case for you x Try not to worry, I know it's hard :hugs:


----------



## ameeann

BabyBrain80 said:


> I remember someone saying months ago that at this early stage if they measure even the teensiest wee bit out it can make a big difference days/weeks wise. I remember mums on here being out at early scan but their dates caught up on later scans. I hope this is the case for you x Try not to worry, I know it's hard :hugs:

Thanks lovely, I really hope this is the case too! I've started cramping a bit more and stuff now but I'll guess we'll see! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Alligator

Amee good luck to you. Hope you get good news. 

Still light spotting here but its light brown or tan in colour so Im trying not to worry. No cramps. Super nauseous. TGIF!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

We always end up examining every cramp/twinge when we are worried. Try and stay positive ladies. Time will tell, but at the moment everything is still looking positive for you both. We are all hear to listen to the rants/vents or whatever. Sending all my positive vibes and good thoughts your way!!

(I used positive quite a lot there lol.....stay positive that's the key obviously :haha:)

My tummy is still achy on n off, not much nausea but I get wee moments. Appetite has gone.....except for fast food & takeaways.....oh how I would love a spicy chicken pizza right now! Haha! Only other thing is crisps....salt n vinegar/prawn cocktail. Which aren't my usual choice at all. Still don't really feel like I'm pregnant though, or rather believe it!

It's snowing here today, not too bad but quite exciting!


----------



## ameeann

<3


----------



## Alligator

Oh I wish I found snow exciting hahaha. It's rather run of the mill here in Canada. Enjoy your winter wonderland! It's unseasonably warm here today which is lovely, melting all the previous snow we had (I'm sure it will return soon).

Definitely trying to stay positive!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yeah we dont get a whole lot of snow and when it comes it can only be nice for a day and then its all slushy or gone. We have more wet/windy weather during autumn & winter these days, it sucks. Id prefer frosty and dry! X


----------



## Buffyx

We have had about 5 days in a row now of 30 degrees celcius (I think thats like 90F.)

We dont get snow where I live. We have to drive quite a number of hours to see it..but that is in June/July when it's Winter.

Sorry Amee that youre feeling worried. I hope all your worry is for nothing :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

I want snow so bad! Its abnormally warm here today in nebraska...setting up christmas stuff in 75 degree weather! A few days ago it was highs in the 20s. Nebraska weather is always crazy! But my favorite is snow and cold weather!

Nothing much to report. Just super tired. Very tired and sore boobs. No cramping, no bleeding. Mild nausea here and there with some aversions and cravings. Im so scared though still. I feel like im just kidding myself and not really pregnant. This cycle was so imperfect so i think there is no way this is real! I have a scan at 0900 next Friday. Ill be 6 weeks. I just feel like ill be told something is wrong. I want this baby so bad.

Im sorry to the ladies stressing about spotting and meaurements. Pregnancy is so stressful. I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## Alligator

Aw heather I know what you mean - it's so stressful and there's a lot of fear. Fx for your scan, I'm sure all is well!


----------



## ameeann

Thanks for all the support and well wishes guys! I literally have no one to rant at other than my hubby and bestie, but she suffered a mmc a few months a go so I don't want to rant at her too much!

I have my second blood draw at 11am tomorrow, I'll have results by 5pm UK time... Ish... I suppose if they're not good, I know where I stand, as horrid as it is, I will at least have a path to go down... If they're good, then yay but I'll still be in limbo for a week :haha: I'll take the limbo though thanks!

I'm a bit achey today, but I think it's to do with my section scar! Grumpy and being a meanie... But I'm not sure if that's hormones or stress :haha:

Hope everyone else stays okay <3


----------



## Alligator

I've been so nauseous today. Work has been a struggle :( I literally went and laid down ON THE FLOOR of the washroom earlier (I work on the executive floor and there are a few private washrooms with locks). I have a blanket I keep at my desk that I laid on so it wasn't so gross (I will now wash this blanket obviously), but I was just so tired and ill feeling that I needed to lay down. And it was the only time all day I felt not miserable.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

ameeann - Will be keeping my fx for you! <3

So as soon as I think morning sickness is coming on from feeling slightly nauseated, the next day comes and poof... it's gone. This is really strange for me - and not to mention kind of worrying. I looked back at my previous pregnancy journals and definitely had a metallic taste in my mouth by this time (the metallic taste for me was always the first step of morning sickness). The exception was my first pregnancy, from which some reason I got away with sickness. It had nothing to do with gender either because I was horribly sick with DD2 just like I was with my boys. I am still slightly crampy and my sore BBs came back. I'm still extra hungry and thirsty. Just weird that I haven't got the metallic taste yet and nausea only every once in a while. Sorry to pour out my woes but it's funny how we "wish" for sickness just to know everything is going ok.


----------



## ameeann

You're so super early still <3 they come and go at this stage and like you said, your first pregnancy was similar... They're all so different xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

My nausea is mild and in bouts, if I eat something it goes away. Still early but similar to previous pregnancies. My pattern with both boys was sudden exhaustion & nausea at about 10pm, like someone flicked a switch. I used to almost crawl to bed lol. Its 10.30pm and Im starting to feel yuck so im heading to bed.

Oh and my OH got me that spicy chicken pizza takeaway tonight...OMG! If I could Id have it 3 times a day :haha:

Amee fingers crossed for your bloods x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Poor Alli :hugs: its good you had somewhere to go but sorry you're feeling so bad. Just do what you need to do x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks, ladies for helping me to feel better. Maybe I'll get lucky and have another easy pregnancy this time. After three pregnancies with MS until 18-20 weeks it would be nice lol.


----------



## Buffyx

Toootally super early lilmiss.

We are cooking up some nuggets for lunch for the kids, and the smell is making me want tp vomit.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I know it is early days for most people, but for me it has always started between 5-6 weeks, minus my first pregnancy. For some reason I typically have high hormone levels and that makes me sicker. At 6w1d in a previous pregnancy they were already 55,000. I'm worried they aren't as high this time since MS hasn't kicked in yet like it usually does by now. I'm anxiously awaiting my first appointment.

*Babybrain* - I also have more nausea at night rather than in the morning. My "morning" sickness was always the opposite of true morning sickness lol. Eventually it becomes all day sickness and I don't get a break at all. Ugh!


----------



## Buffyx

Yep. Same over here. I generally feel pretty great in the morning. I hit lunch time, and it all goes bad with the nausea and exhaustion.


----------



## Alligator

Pregnancy is so crazy. My symptoms were more mild yesterday so along with the spotting I was anxious. I didnt feel great but a lot better. All I wanted was my symptoms to return. And today they did (I slept on a bathroom floor, people!) and all I wish for is relief and a few hours where I feel good haha. We are never content!


----------



## TexMel

Haha! So funny and so true, Alli! 

I didn't feel horrible yesterday (still didn't feel great either), but it had me a little worried. Of course, I worked one of my long days yesterday (12 hour shift) and my only technician for the day came in feeling sick, called the Teladoc and got diagnosed with the flu, so I made him go home. I didn't have much time after that to feel sorry for myself because I still had a lot of work to get done on my own! I found a replacement tech for today but can't find anyone for tomorrow. Hoping they are not crazy days!

Oh, and we finally told my family on Thanksgiving (Thursday in the US) and they are thrilled. I wish I could post the video on here. Instead, I'll post my son wearing his shirt.

ETA: I'm in Texas, so we may see snow once a year, sometimes not even that. I don't know how you all survive a winter in Nebraska or Canada. I would hibernate and never leave my house!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1676.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Alligator

Hibernation is certainly tempting!! You do get used to it but some days are worse than others!


----------



## ameeann

Texmel your little is thr cutest in that pic <3


Had my second lot of bloods this morning, the doctor was lovely and wonderful and told me to not give up hope yet as she has a good feeling... I wish I did lol 

I explained my anxiety around pregnancy due to my sons birth and she promised I would hear from her today with my numbers and a plan of action, whether it be medical intervention or another scan in a week... Regardless of the outcome, she's made me feel better about it all!

Either way I will know within the next 3 hours!


----------



## Four2Five

Texmel that is the cutest idea ever! I love it!!

Ameeann I'm praying your second result is another great number <3

We live in Alaska...wanna talk about cold, it's a low of 1 degree Fahrenheit today and a high of 8! It's so cold that it's hard to breathe in the air outside, so when you walk out of your house or a warm store and take that first breath it is instant pain in your chest like your lungs just froze, and yea people pretty much do hibernate all winter here, I plan to too :haha:


----------



## ameeann

I'm afraid it's not, it's only risen by 500...i have another lot of bloods Monday, then probably a scan a few days later then I'll probably have to make a decision, the doctor said it's not common but she has seen cases where if didn't double the first time but did the second, I don't feel that'll be us though... I'm okay, obviously a bit sad and concerned for any future pregnancies, but at least now I have an idea of what's going on xx


----------



## Four2Five

Ameeann don't get too discouraged, this was only a 48 hour test, from what I understand once your numbers are as high as yours are it usually takes 72-96 hours to double. Thinking of you, hand in there! Are you still spotting?


----------



## ameeann

Thank you, but of thats the case then they should have really gone up by at least 1000 but thank you, I'd rather admit defeat now tbh, plan for the worst and anything better is good I guess... Nope, no spotting, little bits of cramping here snd there and today my ms has been horrid (how torturous!) like I say though, I won't rush into any treatment I'll keep having thr blood tests and scans and go from there! My levels eith my second son were only 3400 at 5w3days too but his nearly doubled after the first test so we shall see Monday! Thank you for your reply lovely xxx


----------



## Matherese

Ameeann I hope its just taking a bit of time for the numbers to increase. It can go slower the higher they get. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ameeann

Thank you xx


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry that it wasn't better news Amee. Hoping for good news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Thinking of you amee, hoping and praying for a little miracle for you. Hugs.


----------



## Heather.1987

Super cute pic tex!

Sorry about the numbers amee. Hope you get better numbers next time.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Awwww sorry Amee, i understand your thinking, prepare for the worst etc. I really hope for better numbers on Monday :hugs: xx

TexMel, your wee boy is gorgeous, love his tshirt x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

ameeann said:


> Thank you, but of thats the case then they should have really gone up by at least 1000 but thank you, I'd rather admit defeat now tbh, plan for the worst and anything better is good I guess... Nope, no spotting, little bits of cramping here snd there and today my ms has been horrid (how torturous!) like I say though, I won't rush into any treatment I'll keep having thr blood tests and scans and go from there! My levels eith my second son were only 3400 at 5w3days too but his nearly doubled after the first test so we shall see Monday! Thank you for your reply lovely xxx

I think it is a great idea that you want to wait things out. I miscarried three times and the first two I let my doctor push me into a D&C. I completely regretted it later because I kept wondering - "what if?" With my third I let things happen naturally because I wanted to make sure that it really WAS a miscarriage. I had about three or four scans before I finally miscarried when I would have been 11 1/2 weeks. Hopefully you have a bean that is just having a hard time taking off and nothing more :hugs:


----------



## ameeann

lilmisscaviar said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, but of thats the case then they should have really gone up by at least 1000 but thank you, I'd rather admit defeat now tbh, plan for the worst and anything better is good I guess... Nope, no spotting, little bits of cramping here snd there and today my ms has been horrid (how torturous!) like I say though, I won't rush into any treatment I'll keep having thr blood tests and scans and go from there! My levels eith my second son were only 3400 at 5w3days too but his nearly doubled after the first test so we shall see Monday! Thank you for your reply lovely xxx
> 
> I think it is a great idea that you want to wait things out. I miscarried three times and the first two I let my doctor push me into a D&C. I completely regretted it later because I kept wondering - "what if?" With my third I let things happen naturally because I wanted to make sure that it really WAS a miscarriage. I had about three or four scans before I finally miscarried when I would have been 11 1/2 weeks. Hopefully you have a bean that is just having a hard time taking off and nothing more :hugs:Click to expand...


I think I'll keep getting my bloods done and scans and if numbers start to fall then I'll agree to intervention but not until I have solid proof anyway, the doctor was really supportive and said exactly the same which was nice!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Sorry to hear Ameeann but I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :flower:


----------



## TexMel

I'm sorry it wasn't better news. ameeann. Glad you have found a supportive doctor. That does help things!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well the metallic taste in my mouth FINALLY showed up today... at 6 weeks! Took it long enough! I hope this means that my hormones are rising as they should. I can't wait until my appointment on Tuesday. Only 2 more days. I really hope my doctor schedules me for an early ultrasound. I'm a nervous wreck lol.


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies, sorry been AWOL past few days! On top of uni, feeling exhausted and moody, I've just had a lot on my plate! Hope everyone across the pond had a great Thanksgiving! :flow:

TexMel - how cute is your LO with the Thanksgiving/announcement top!

ameeann - really sorry about your numbers :hugs: FX'd tomorrow's are much better :flow: x


----------



## MissEyre

Ameeann - Sorry to hear about the low numbers. I hope you see an increase!

lilmisscaviar - I had the metallic taste with my first LO. I haven't had it with this pregnancy yet. I keep waiting for it to show up!

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm feel like I'm just barely getting through. I've had my husband home for the past 4 days which has been wonderful! I'm dreading his return to work. We have an ultrasound on Tuesday morning. I'm so ready to have an official due date! Wondering has been making me crazy.


----------



## Alligator

Happy Sunday ladies (or its sunday for me anyway. Ive been so lazy and miserable feeling that Ive done nothing all weekend. Today it will be a victory if I wash the sheets and do the laundry! My husband is at spin class (we used to go together and I miss it.. I miss feeling good and energetic and not sick!) and then luckily he will go pick up groceries, and he has plans with friends to watch sports this evening. I have plans to lay about and do nothing. Its takinf a lot out of me physically (not to mention emotionally) to work a full time job and make it through the week so weekends I just let myself do nothing and try to rest and recover as much as I can.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope your numbers increase! 


- Today has been the worst day of my life. Let my cat in this morning but he started to make a noise he makes when he needs a poo so I put him outside to do his business. 20 minutes later my partner is running into me telling me to hurry outside cause Dylans been hurt (the cat). When I ran over to him he was led on the floor outside my neighbours house almost lifeless, meowing in pain. My neighbour rushed out asking what had happened and he said my cat had been in his house which he regularly does (the dad likes him) the son then told me he started to meow in the house thinking he was hungry so went to feed him but my cat did his business in his house, the son said he put Dylan outside in that exact spot and he was fine. I rushed it with a towel and wrapped him up. He was fitting and struggling to breathe.. not long after I took him to the vets and they confirmed he was in a very bad way and hes in severe pain due to trauma to the chest and abdomen as well as neurological damage. Likely caused my being kicked. I am absolutely heartbroken. The vet said his damage was so bad that the best thing was to put him to sleep. He was so badly hurt he only had 1% chance of survival and that 1% wasnt very likely. My poor boy wouldnt hurt a fly. He must of been so scared just led there after being kicked but he was in too much pain to walk two doors down back home :nope: He passed away in my arms :(


----------



## Four2Five

Oh unique I am so so sorry, how awful!! Did you say anything to your neighbor?! I can't believe how some people can be so horrible :cry: :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh my god!!! Im so sorry, that is just awful. What a horrific thing for anyone to do! Xx


----------



## Ella

Unique, I am so so sorry :hugs2: Pets are like family and losing one is awful, not to mention in such horrible circumstances... I'm not sure if I get the gist of your post properly, do you suspect somebody in your neighbours house did it?

R.I.P Dylan <3 x


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my.goodness Unique. That is absolutely disgusting! Obviously your neighbour got mad that he did his business inside, and so kicked him! Pretty sure that is actually against the law. How awful. I am so so sorry :(


----------



## StarryEyed88

So so sorry to hear Unique xxx


----------



## Matherese

Unique thats horrible, Im so sorry! Sending huge hugs to you :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you, literally so heart broken I&#8217;ve not stopped crying since this morning.

My neighbour did do it to him. The police have investigated it further and spoken to the vet who treated my Dylan and they believe that my neighbour did do this to him due to how violent his injuries were. He has to go into the police station on Sunday at 11am for an interview under caution. I really hope he admits it, I want justice for my poor Dylan. He wouldn&#8217;t of hurt a fly. :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

People that hurt animals - in my opinion - should be charged as if they hurt a person. How horrible! I'm so sorry you had to lose your beloved cat because of the ignorance of someone else :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

That is so horrifying unique I am so sorry!!! It makes you think - those people can easily hurt animals, its a small step to them hurting children or adults as well. Thats so scary. I understand being upset if an animal was in your home or being a nuisance but violence is not ever the answer. Heck I dont even like cats (I am terribly allergic! Its really not their fault) and i cant ever imagine being so cruel and callous to a living being. Im so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## eppgirl

Oh my goodness unique Im so sorry :( I dont understand how people can do that to a poor animal...:(

- I have my drs appt at the new OB in the morning, pretty sure theyre gonna do an u/s. Ill update with pictures when I can. Its at 9:15 am eastern time US. So excited idk if Ill be able to sleep.


----------



## Heather.1987

Im so sorry unique.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck eppgirl!!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck eppgirl :flow:


----------



## ameeann

Wow unique thats awful :hugs: I'm so sorry!

Good luck eppgirl <3

I have my third bloods today but I've already ruled myself out <3 I'll update you all when I have the results tonight!


----------



## Buffyx

All the best Amee :hugs:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Good luck EppGirl. 

Ameean I still have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

Good luck ammeann!

Had a terrible dream last night. That i started bleeding and it wouldn't stop and i couldnt get a hold of my doctor. Urg. It was awful. Im so scared for a mc. My mmc was a missed one (obviously..mmc) so i didnt bleed. But the feeling is still awful. :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck Eppgirl x look forward to a pic!

I'm still hoping for you Amee xxx


----------



## ameeann

I've just been for my bloods and honestly, what a mess... In the waiting room, the junior doctor comes in and announces the other woman in there is in for a termination :cry: I swear to god I nearly ripped him a new one there and then


----------



## ToriTami

Hi ladies! I took a break from all of the preggo apps and forums since I have been in limbo. I have another scan tomorrow afternoon. I'm hoping for the best, but expecting the worst. 

My symptoms have been pretty mild actually. I had a few days of nausea, but it's mostly passed. I still have exhaustion, sore muscles and boobs. 

I had a pretty busy Thanksgiving week, my mom came to visit from Ohio, and my sister came from Florida. My mom is coming with me to my scan tomorrow, so I'm pretty excited about that!

I know I'm late to this convo, but in my opinion, snow is the most vulgar four letter word:haha: I'm from the Great Lakes region, and moved to Texas just so I don't have to deal with winter anymore! 

Amee - fingers crossed for you!

Unique - I'm so sorry! I'm obsessed with my fur babies and I just can't imagine. I really want to beat your neighbor's a** right now!:growlmad:


----------



## Alligator

Good luck amee! That is so tough. When I had my d&c, the earliest hospital that could get me in (apparently summer hours in a hospital are a real thing for non-emergency procedures....my 'home' hospital told me it could take 2 weeks!!!!) also performed therapeutic abortions. Which is fine (I thought at the time). I am staunchly pro-choice, but it was very hard being in that waiting room with women who I knew were terminating their pregnancies by choice when I would have given anything to keep mine. But I tried to be understanding. I don't know their stories. Perhaps they are just as upset to be pregnant...ugh it's so tough <3


----------



## Four2Five

Ames, unique, Tori, epp I'm thinking of and praying for you all this week <3 Really hoping for the best for all of us! 

I'm super nervous for my ultrasound Thursday. I have next to zero symptoms and just feeling scared overall, really hoping to see our baby and heartbeat. My Doppler should arrive any day, at what point will I be able to hear baby at home? I also have been super uncomfortable trying to sleep, my back is killing me, so I ordered a pregnancy pillow, I had one with my last dd and it was a lifesaver! My back is in worse shape this time so I'm hoping it works miracles again!! 

Anyone craving anything specific? I'm not yet but I'm hungry all the time and find myself constantly snacking and wanting sweet treats...if this continues I'm going to look like a pregnant whale :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I'm the opposite of craving... most foods (ones I usually love) sound totally vile to me so I'm surviving off very few foods or whatever sounds good that I can stomach at the time. A lot of carbs! I know it isn't healthy but you have to do what you can to get through the day. The nausea is killing me!

I am also interested to hear when you should be able to hear baby on doppler..my friend gave me hers so I have one at home!


----------



## MissEyre

Unique- I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. How awful.

Ameeann - What a difficult situation. Hugs! 

Tori - Hope your scan goes well!

I continue to battle through so much nausea. I don't always feel nauseated, but food never sounds good. I feel like I have to choke everything down and my gag reflex is so strong right now. I have so much to be grateful for, but this phase of pregnancy is so rough! Can't wait to have our ultrasound tomorrow. I'm ready to see this baby!


----------



## Alligator

MissEyre you said it! I am so grateful but man...it's rough. And it's hard. One day at a time.


----------



## ameeann

Oh I didn't judge the woman, each to their own and I don't know why she was having it! It was just incredibly insensitive of the stupid doctor!

Anyway, not good results as I expected, they only went up by 100...im okay though, I sort of lost all hope on Saturday so I'm on my grieving path already, I have a confirmation scan on Thursday then we'll plan what to do from there! Tbh, I'll probably take the tablets, I don't really have time for a hospital stay with a 5 year old and disabled son, at least I can be at home with the tablets! It sucks snd my main concern is it happening again, as chances are that this is down to my husbands fertility issues but we can only wait and see til we try again!

Thank you for being so lovely snd supportive ladies xxx


----------



## Matherese

The nausea is really getting to me too. I have aversions to a lot of stuff, and now I cant stomach my morning 1/2 cup of coffee, so no more caffeine for me. Bring on the headaches. I feel like a whale though, because carbs are mostly what I can stomach and with the bloating I feel huge!! Just a little over a week to go until my scan. Time is dragging. Im still nervous since Im having pink spotting when I wipe here and there. I wish the first tri would fly by!


----------



## Alligator

Oh yes I didn't mean to say you were judging her at all, just commiserating that it's tough to be in that space..and yes how terribly insensitive (and also, perhaps a violation of her privacy???) to state that!!!

I'm so sorry the results weren't positive for you...it's so tough. I took the tablets, if you would like to reach out to me I can give you my experience and support you through from afar. Hugs.


----------



## Matherese

Oh ameeann Im so sorry. Not the news I wasnt hoping for. :cry: Huge hugs to you


----------



## ToriTami

I'm so sorry Ameeann! Best wishes:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ameeann

Thank you everyone... I'll probably stay silently on here to keep up with you all <3


----------



## StarryEyed88

Truly so sorry Ameeann. :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry Amee. I'm glad you are doing as OK as you can be :hugs:

AFM - Im with you ladies. Im nauseous ALL DAY. Im like Alli in that most food sounds revolting. It is so hard to stay healthy during this first tri. When my DH is at work, I've been eating microwave Weight watchers/Healthy Choice/Lean Cuisine type meals because cooking is just making me sick.

I am lucky that in the morning, although still nauseous, it is not my worst time, so I have still been forcing myself to the gym each morning still. I am so glad I am, because I feel a lot better mentally after I have been. After lunch, I just get wose & worse. If I wasnt getting to the gym I think Id be a depressed mess honestly.


----------



## Alligator

Oh buffy you are a hero for making it to the gym! I don't think I can. I really hope to get back to it in second tri, or when the nausea lifts, because I miss it a lot but it's tough...it's all I can do to force myself to go to work!


----------



## Buffyx

I definitely am not able to push myself like I was before though. But I think just keeping moving is really helpful for me.

ETA: Working is TOUGH while pregnant. Yes Im home with my kids all day, but I can stay im my pjs, lay on the couch with them & not have to see anyone if I dont feel like it. You have to actually face people. And the day. And pretend its all OK.

I usually come home from the gym and get ready to take the kids somewhere - see friends, play centre, park etc. Then we go home for my DS nap. I lay on the couch with DD and we watch a movie. I sometimes fall asleep. Then in the afternoon we just hang around at home. That's when the nausea is my worst, so that is my usual plan to get out in the morning when I can still struggle through it.


----------



## Alligator

Oh yes for sure...last night I felt a bit better after I forced myself to put the sheets on the bed and put a bunch of laundry away...the movement seemed to help and I felt okay for about an hour!


----------



## Heather.1987

Tori: good luck!

Four & Aligator: earliest i have found baby is around 7w6d. And it was not everyday i can find it.

Amee: i am so so sorry.

I am very very pro-life. There is never a reason to kill a baby. I understand life gets hard but that doesn't mean i can just kill my baby. If all of a sudden i cant feed my 1 and 3 year old or decide life is too tough...can i kill them? Of course not! Im very passionate about life. Its so disgusting to me that we think its ok to kill our own. End of rant.

Im still walking every morning. I get tired but im trying to stay healthy and not gain 40 lbs this time! It gets sooo uncomfortable towards the end!


----------



## TexMel

Just catching up.

Unique - I cannot even think about a human doing that to your poor cat! What an awful person! Was it the dad or the son? I truly hope they are charged. I lost a dog unexpectedly to cancer a few years ago and I went through a very dark time for about a year. She was truly my first baby. Just know we are here for you if you need to talk more about your beloved cat. I am so so sorry.

Ameeann - I am sorry for you, as well. Again, please know we are here if you need to talk it out/vent/whatever. Hug your boys tight.

Buffy - I don't know how you are still making it to the gym! I would normally be there right now, after my short day of work, and while my kid is still with his grandparents, but no. I chose this time to come home and eat my lunch and relax in a kid-free house for a couple of hours! 

My nausea hasn't exactly gone away. Most food makes me want to gag thinking about it, but I have certainly felt much better the last 3 days or so. I have definitely been eating more carb-heavy foods and feel like my belly already is looking like I'm 5-6 months pregnant, instead of 8 weeks!!! Hoping some of it is just temporary bloat. Though, I know you do show much quicker the second time around. Ok, off to nap until my parents call.


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Unique - I cannot even think about a human doing that to your poor cat! What an awful person! Was it the dad or the son? I truly hope they are charged. I lost a dog unexpectedly to cancer a few years ago and I went through a very dark time for about a year. She was truly my first baby. Just know we are here for you if you need to talk more about your beloved cat. I am so so sorry.
> 
> Ameeann - I am sorry for you, as well. Again, please know we are here if you need to talk it out/vent/whatever. Hug your boys tight.
> 
> Buffy - I don't know how you are still making it to the gym! I would normally be there right now, after my short day of work, and while my kid is still with his grandparents, but no. I chose this time to come home and eat my lunch and relax in a kid-free house for a couple of hours!
> 
> My nausea hasn't exactly gone away. Most food makes me want to gag thinking about it, but I have certainly felt much better the last 3 days or so. I have definitely been eating more carb-heavy foods and feel like my belly already is looking like I'm 5-6 months pregnant, instead of 8 weeks!!! Hoping some of it is just temporary bloat. Though, I know you do show much quicker the second time around. Ok, off to nap until my parents call.

I go because I make it my number 1 priority over everything. I know that sounds crazy, but during my last two pregnancies, I stopped working out and eating healthy as soon as I got my BFP. I put on a stupid amount of weight, and during my 2nd pregnancy I became quite depressed about halfway through. 

I lost it all plus more, but it took a year.

I need to be happy and energised for my kids, and for myself (and DH) this time, so that is why I'm still going. And I also want to try & enjoy being pregnant, and not wishing every day that it was over.


----------



## TexMel

Tori - my fingers are crossed for good news at your scan!

Sorry to anyone else I missed!


----------



## TexMel

Oh, Buffy! I totally get all of those things! I want to keep going, too! I am just saying you are like Wonder Woman to me right now! Keep up the good work! I'll be back in there soon!


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Oh, Buffy! I totally get all of those things! I want to keep going, too! I am just saying you are like Wonder Woman to me right now! Keep up the good work! I'll be back in there soon!

Hahaha! Im glad I am to someone :haha:

PS your ticker is making me want m&ms baaaaaad.


----------



## JWC13

Unique- I am so sorry, people who hurt animals are the worst kind of people. I hope that your neighbor confesses and you might be able to get some sort of closure.

Amee- I'm sending all of my hugs your way! :hugs:

AFM I had my first scan this morning and it was so much more emotional than I expected. DH and I had horrible anxiety prior to the appointment and then we both were crying when we saw the baby on the monitor. I was even able to hear the heartbeat which I didn't know was possible so early.

My doctor offered to do another scan in the next two weeks if I wanted just to see progression. She said she offers that to all of her patients as that is something that she would want so I am so grateful to her that I get to go back next week to see the baby again. Hopefully my anxiety prior to the appointment won't be quite as bad as it was today. The pregnancy seems so much more real now that I've seen that there is in fact a baby growing inside me. So surreal :)


----------



## Alligator

Aw jwc that is so wonderful! I can absolutely understand feeling anxious and crying. That will be me! I'm so glad you got to hear/see baby. YAY!


----------



## Buffyx

Woohoo JCW! Amazing news :) :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Wonderful news jwc!! I have my apt this Friday and im so nervous too! Seeing a healthy baby with a heartbeat is so relieving to see! Congrats!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Math* - I'm sorry to hear that your sickness is so bad already. I had to bend and take a Diclegis tablet last night because I was so queasy so I completely feel you there. It sucks. The first trimester is the worst.

*Buffy* - Funny that you say that because the morning isn't my worst time either. Mine is more after I eat - and I too have been succumbing to a lot of TV dinners - so that by afternoon, when bloating kicks in, I feel absolutely miserable. I have the complete opposite of morning sickness.

*ameeann* - I'm so truly sorry to hear this and offer you all the hugs in the world :hugs:

*Tori* - Good luck!

*JWC* - How sweet! It is lovely to hear that beautiful heartbeat, isn't it?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My appointment is tomorrow :shock: Really hoping for a scan date. I think I'm too early to see a heartbeat yet so they'll probably have me come back in a week or two. I'm nervous even though I've done this so many times before. Today my BBs are sooooo sore. I've also been having cramping and a back ache. I'm also already bloated and I still have yet to eat dinner...


----------



## Four2Five

Amee my heart is broken for you :hugs: praying for things to move along quickly and you are able to heal, I am truly so sorry :hugs:

JWC congrats on your ultrasound, I have horrible emotional anxiety leading up to mine too, Thursday can't get here quick enough!

Today has progressed to some pretty awful nausea, I'm hungry but nothing sounds good.


----------



## Heather.1987

Lil, you should see a heartbeat! I saw hadleighs heartbeat at 5w6d and i plan to see this babys at 6w this friday!


----------



## JWC13

lilmisscaviar said:


> My appointment is tomorrow :shock: Really hoping for a scan date. I think I'm too early to see a heartbeat yet so they'll probably have me come back in a week or two. I'm nervous even though I've done this so many times before. Today my BBs are sooooo sore. I've also been having cramping and a back ache. I'm also already bloated and I still have yet to eat dinner...

I actually measured 6w1d at the appt so if that is where you are too then hopefully you will be able to see that heartbeat!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Ameeann, Im so sorry, I don't know what else to say except I hope everything goes as well as it can, that you are ok and Im thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks, Heather and JWC! I really hope you're right :) I would love to see that flickering bean and know everything is ok xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

I sent my blood sample in today to find out the gender! We should know by Thursday or Friday. We got a Black Friday special for only $59! On sneak peek! So exciting.
Im 9+1 today. I need to update my tickers.


----------



## Buffyx

ttcpostvr said:


> I sent my blood sample in today to find out the gender! We should know by Thursday or Friday. We got a Black Friday special for only $59! On sneak peek! So exciting.
> Im 9+1 today. I need to update my tickers.

Awesome! Im waiting until after my 12w scan to make sure all is well before finding out gender.

I cant wait to hear your news!!


----------



## JWC13

ttcpostvr said:


> I sent my blood sample in today to find out the gender! We should know by Thursday or Friday. We got a Black Friday special for only $59! On sneak peek! So exciting.
> Im 9+1 today. I need to update my tickers.

I've seen that kit before- can't wait to hear how it goes and if it is accurate!


----------



## eppgirl

Ive got my first ultrasound tomorrow! Then Ill have another at 12 weeks (dec 19th) and then my last at 18-20 weeks. That is assuming its only one baby in there. Im hoping one baby and that its a girl!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just spoke to epas and booked my scan for 8 weeks, 12th Dec, very excited! I've got the midwife tomorrow but have to say I'm quite nervous. Still not told our parents yet, trying to wait for the scan!

Lilmiss hope you get a scan and your appointment goes well! :)

Trying to read back there to see if anyone else has an appointment today, good luck if I missed anyone x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TexMel said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Unique - I cannot even think about a human doing that to your poor cat! What an awful person! Was it the dad or the son? I truly hope they are charged. I lost a dog unexpectedly to cancer a few years ago and I went through a very dark time for about a year. She was truly my first baby. Just know we are here for you if you need to talk more about your beloved cat. I am so so sorry.
> 
> Ameeann - I am sorry for you, as well. Again, please know we are here if you need to talk it out/vent/whatever. Hug your boys tight.
> 
> Buffy - I don't know how you are still making it to the gym! I would normally be there right now, after my short day of work, and while my kid is still with his grandparents, but no. I chose this time to come home and eat my lunch and relax in a kid-free house for a couple of hours!
> 
> My nausea hasn't exactly gone away. Most food makes me want to gag thinking about it, but I have certainly felt much better the last 3 days or so. I have definitely been eating more carb-heavy foods and feel like my belly already is looking like I'm 5-6 months pregnant, instead of 8 weeks!!! Hoping some of it is just temporary bloat. Though, I know you do show much quicker the second time around. Ok, off to nap until my parents call.

Thank you. It was the son who did it to him. He was taken away in an ambulance yesterday morning. Probably did something to himself out of guilt (hes known to be suicidal)


----------



## Alligator

Oh gosh...how incredibly tragic, unique. I feel for you and their family...what a mess :(


----------



## Four2Five

Wow unique that's really sad, does he struggle with mental disorders or disabilities? I'm sure the family feels terrible :(

I'm so excited to hear what your gender is!! I didn't even know they offered such a service, it looks like the Black Friday deal is still going too if anyone else is interested! I don't think we are finding out gender so I'm not going to tempt myself :haha:

Nausea is coming and going, I just want to sleep through it all!! I'm soooo exhausted I don't know how some of you are working out of the home through this, I can't hardly wake up to take care of the kiddos I nanny, I'm so exhausted!! My appointment is Thursday...I'm feeling anxious and excited, I'll get another u/s and schedule our 10 week Harmony testing and 12 week scan. My Doppler didn't show up yesterday so it should be here today, I can't wait to use it in a few weeks! 

I took a 7 week belly picture, I'm super bloated...and I definitely feel like I'm going to show a lot faster this time!

https://i66.tinypic.com/244y1oz.jpg


----------



## MissEyre

Ameeann - So sorry to hear that news. Hugs!

I had my ultrasound this morning. I measured right about where I figured I would at approximately 7ish weeks. I'm slightly bummed that I'm not further along simply because I'd love to be closer to the second trimester, but I was relieved to see a strong heartbeat and just one baby in there.

Please put me down for a due date of July 14.

Seeing the baby really makes all of this that much more real!


----------



## Four2Five

Yay Miss!! So exciting to see baby and heartbeat <3


----------



## eppgirl

My u/s went amazing today!! Baby measures exactly 9 weeks and 2 days. There is only one baby this time :haha: hb was 170 bpm.
 



Attached Files:







E37D1028-7168-46E8-85A1-D9051CBB77D3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Alligator

Aww little peanut, so cute!! <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The family haven&#8217;t apologised to us, they&#8217;ve actually avoided us. The son beat my poor Dylan up so badly I honestly couldn&#8217;t care about the son and his feelings. I&#8217;ve been told he&#8217;s not right in the head. 

I haven&#8217;t really read the posts properly so I&#8217;m not sure what&#8217;s been going on with everyone. 

I was extremely poorly yesterday, vomiting for 19 hours non stop. I think I had a bug but still having the morning sickness :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear you've been having such a difficult time, Unique :hugs:

Congrats eppgirl and Miss on your viable beans :)

I had my appointment today and they did have an opening for an ultrasound. Buffy you can knock off one of the "twins" on the original post lol. There is only one in there. Measuring 6 weeks exactly and we were able to see/hear the heartbeat (although they didn't tell me what the hbr was) but at least everything seems to be going well. I have to take progesterone shots from 16 weeks to 34 weeks - not looking forward to that since I HATE needles - but if it helps keep baby in longer than I'm willing to try it. They are doing it only as a precaution since my last baby was born premature.


----------



## Alligator

Unique - totally understandable for you to feel so upset. It was your pet he hurt. I wouldn't be able to look past that, no matter the circumstances. I can't even imagine. So tough. I cannot believe they haven't apologized. No it wouldn't be easy but I can't believe they haven't said something to you...awful.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Totally understand your pain Unique x I was a veterinary nurse for 9 years.......Your story makes me livid. :hugs:

Hope you feel better xxx


----------



## TexMel

Happy to hear we had a bunch of good scans today!! And a few more coming this week, right?

Buffy, you are my inspiration, so I took my son to preschool and headed straight to the gym (as I had been doing for months before). I honestly didn't even try to push myself too hard (just rode the bike for 30 min), but it did feel good once I was in there. I will definitely try to keep going a few times a week, as my schedule permits.


----------



## Four2Five

Epp congrats on your cute little baby <3

Lilmiss so glad you got to see your little one and had a great appointment too!!

You all are making me excited for my appointment Thursday!!!


----------



## Alligator

I see my doctor tomorrow and I'm nervous! Really nothing will happen. She'll send me for blood work, submit a referral to an OB/maternity clinic and give me a requisition for a dating ultrasound but I'm still weirdly nervous for it.

I think because I'll have to then book the ultrasound and I am completely terrified for that. That's where it all fell apart this summer and I have a lot of anxiety about going through that again.


----------



## Buffyx

Lilmiss + Eppgirl + MissEyre - congrats all :flow: Lilmiss I removed a twin but which gender shall put next to your name? I am 0- blood group, so I also have to get the extra needles during pregnancy. Lucky I'm not too phased by needles. Plus they normally do it in your butt so you hardly feel it :haha:

Alli - totally understandable. Did your baby measure 8+4 at a 12w scan, or was it 8+4 at your scan when you found out what had happened?

TexMel - well done! I did a cardio class this morning. Absolutely felt so nauseous but then once I got going I felt a bit better.

Unique - oh gosh. This story just keeps getting worse. I'm so sorry :hugs:

I have just taken the kids to the shops. We had a milkshake & donut and I bought my DD some Christmas crafts to do this afternoon while I die on the couch. We are about to go to the park before DS needs to nap.


----------



## Alligator

Buffy we do dating ultrasounds here so my doctor sent me anytime after 7w. I measured (according to lmp) 7w6d. When they did the scan they told me baby measured 8w3d bugged no heartbeat, and had likely passed away hours earlier, given my lmp dates. It was awful :(


----------



## Matherese

Four2five- cute little belly! Sorry youre feeling so nauseous, Im struggling with it as well. It was so hard to force myself to go to work today. Im thankful I only work part time! 

Miss- so awesome you got to see your little bean! I cant wait until my scan next week! 

Eppgirl- look at that little gummy bear! So exciting! 

Unique- Im so sorry youre sick on top of everything else. Sending you hugs and positive vibes.

Lilmiss- yay for seeing bub, but bummer you need shots. Hopefully itll help keep the little one cooking as long as possible! 

Alligator- Im sorry youre stressed, I totally understand. After a loss its hard to let yourself be excited, and youre always braced for the worst. Im keeping my fingers crossed that youll see a happy little bean! 

One more week until my scan. Hurry up time!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Buffy* - Intuition is telling me girl so I guess I'll go with that for now. Chances are I'm probably wrong :haha:

Good luck to those with upcoming ultrasounds!


----------



## ToriTami

Empty sac was confirmed. There is no baby. I've been preparing myself for the possibility since my last scan, so I'm going okay for now. I'm having a D&C in the morning. We will start TTC again in January.

I wish all of you ladies happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh Alli that totally sucks :(

I remember that awful feeling too of the bad news ultrasound. I was also in Thailand at the time, and the language barrier kinda made the Doctors come off really harsh & awful :(

I have had 2 successful pregnancies since then, and still stress my brains out and check the toilet paper every time I go to the bathroom.

We will get through it!!

Oh Tori - Im so sorry. Huge hugs and love sent your way :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Youre right buffy - one day at a time! 

Tori I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Heather.1987

Tori im so sorry.

To all the girls with great scans today! Congrats!

My scan is friday and ill be 6w0d.


----------



## Buffyx

This is what my belly looks like at the end of the day :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171129-122325.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Four2Five

Tori I am so so sorry :cry: Hope to see you back soon <3


----------



## Alligator

Buffy same! I can no longer button my pants. Well i can if I suck in but its really uncomfortable after about 20 minutes, and at the end of the day its nearly impossible. 

Luckily I bought A LOT of half price maternity pants on Black Friday haha.


----------



## Four2Five

Super cute Buffy! I'm feeling/looking the same way!


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - my goal for first tri is to be still wearing my "normal" clothes until end of first tri. I have my fingers tightly crossed, but am not too hopeful :haha: I do have some maternity clothes set aside that I also got on sale, and just ordered some gym pants + a shirt too last week.

Thanks four2five :flower:


----------



## TexMel

Tori, I am so sorry! Take some time to recuperate. Drink some adult beverages over the holidays for us!! And then please keep us updated on your progress in the future. I know your sticky bean is just around the corner.

Xoxo - your fellow Texan


----------



## Matherese

Tori Im so sorry. Rest up and take care of yourself <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Tori Im so sorry :hugs:

Im feeling the same Ali. I got to 9weeks before I started bleeding but the sac only measured 6 weeks. Here we are at 6weeks 3days, and im wondering if its the same, is it there? Is the heart beating? I'm also scared everytime I go to the loo. Its just crazy. 

Im going to have to cancel the midwife this morning. Ds1 got up late last night to go for a pee, turned out he had diarrhoea in his pants then did a ton more! So he cant go to school. Ds2 was an emotional wreck last night....crying, runny nose, crabbit and poss sore ear. So we are all staying home. Thankfully I dont work today. Crossing my fingers for no more poop!!

Anyway, lovely to see scan pics. Good luck to anyone with one today :)


----------



## Buffyx

Oh gosh babybrain! That sounds horrific!! Hopefully you are all on the mend soon. Sorry about your appointment though :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Buffy x thankfully both boys seem a lot happier this morning. Very noisy....so defo feeling better! Will see how we go.

Managed to re-arrange my appointment for friday morning, she was so understanding, I felt terrible at such short notice. 

Going to try and get on with more online Christmas Shopping. Ive been so busy lately that Ive just freaked out about how close Christmas is! :xmas1: :haha: 
I do have most of the boys things but still our parents and sil to get. :xmas6:


----------



## Four2Five

Hope your day goes better than your night did baby! Glad the boys seem to be feeling better too!

I'm all finished Christmas shopping, everything is already wrapped and under the tree :haha: We have no family close by so I just ordered things online for them and had them shipped to my in laws so they could wrap them for our nieces and nephews. We just buy our parents airline gift cards so they can save them up to come visit. I need to take some family photos this weekend though so I can get Christmas cards ordered soon!!

I have lots of silver hair coming through, is anyone dying their hair this first trimester or are you waiting?? I would love to so that I feel good in our Christmas pictures but I'm just not sure I should yet. I've been a cosmetologist for 12 years but I've taken most of this last year off with our big move and such and haven't gotten back in it. With my last dd I didn't do any colors my whole pregnancy because I was so sick and the smell sent me to the trash. ..


----------



## Buffyx

Babybrain - I still have my SIL x 2, my parents & my sister to buy for. Kids are done and my DS presents are even wrapped already.

Four2five - I have blonde hair. Im sure there are silver hairs, but I cant see them :haha: I have had my hair dyed in first trimester before at a hairdresser.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Don't worry, babybrain. I'm sure they get people who cancel on a short notice more often than you think. I've had to a few times myself :blush:

I'm done with Christmas shopping for everyone except my third. She is a hard one to buy for because she'd rather spend more time running around than playing with anything. She doesn't really have a "thing" right now.

I told my mother about my pregnancy since she is always the first person besides DH that I tell and her reaction this time was absolutely appalling. She said she thought for sure we were done after my fourth baby, started crying and cursed us for not getting "fixed" sooner.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my Goodness lilmiss! Im sorry about her reaction. Did you have any idea she would react like this?

Does your Mum help out with looking after the kids or anything? That's the only time I feel grandparents may be allowed to react like that - if they watch the kids a few times a week or something like that?


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss that is so awful! Im so sorry. How awful. 

Doctors appointment today and Im nervous. Ive had some (light) brown spotting again this morning and Im trying not to worry. Easier said than done! It was (so far) only when I wipe. Ack pregnancy, especially after a loss, is so tough. Every little twinge or cramp (is that gas, or a cramp?!) is so worrisome.


----------



## Buffyx

What will your appointment be for Alli? 

Spotting is always unsettling no matter what. Totally understand the anxiety. Do you think they will check your HCG levels again to make sure they have risen accordingly?


----------



## housewifey

Tori & Ameeann I'm so sorry. I really hope a baby is just round the corner for you both.

Unique, we have a little cat and I cant imagine how you're feeling about that just now, along with being so sick. Horrible situation!

It's lovely hearing about every body's scans and appointments, I have my first scan on Monday, eeeeek, I'm excited but oh so nervous! Hopefully all goes well. I also spoke to my midwife on the phone and she sounds lovely so can't wait to mee her the week after Christmas.


----------



## Four2Five

Lil miss I am so sorry she reacted like that! I'm sure that felt like a slap in the face :hugs: Hopefully she comes around and is able to enjoy this little blessing with you!

Allie I hope your appointment goes great! Mine is tomorrow and I'm super anxious and eager to see baby for the first time!


----------



## MissEyre

Tori- so sorry for your loss! Take care of yourself.

Four - I died my hair all through my last pregnancy. I started going grey at 18 so I have waaaaay to much silver to let go for a few months. I just did my best to keep the room well ventilated.

lillmiss - I'm so sorry that your Mom reacted so poorly. Hopefully she'll recognize how she made you feel and will get more excited for you.

Alligator - Spotting is always so worrying! FX for you.

I made the mistake of going through some of the comments I made here on this site from my previous pregnancy. I read that I was still having nausea at 18 weeks last time. Somehow I had repressed that horrible fact from my brain. Now I feel like the light at the end of my tunnel just got a lot smaller. I sincerely hope this pregnancy is different. I can't imagine doing this for another 2+ months!


----------



## Heather.1987

Ok im freaking out. I just went to the bathroom to pee and when i wiped i had red blood. I feel like im in a nightmare. Called my dr. Waiting. I have an us on Friday. Hoping maybe i can get in today. Im so worried. This isnt happening.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lilmisscaviar said:


> Don't worry, babybrain. I'm sure they get people who cancel on a short notice more often than you think. I've had to a few times myself :blush:
> 
> I'm done with Christmas shopping for everyone except my third. She is a hard one to buy for because she'd rather spend more time running around than playing with anything. She doesn't really have a "thing" right now.
> 
> I told my mother about my pregnancy since she is always the first person besides DH that I tell and her reaction this time was absolutely appalling. She said she thought for sure we were done after my fourth baby, started crying and cursed us for not getting "fixed" sooner.

Oh my gosh, that&#8217;s awful :hugs:



Heather.1987 said:


> Ok im freaking out. I just went to the bathroom to pee and when i wiped i had red blood. I feel like im in a nightmare. Called my dr. Waiting. I have an us on Friday. Hoping maybe i can get in today. Im so worried. This isnt happening.

Fingers crossed everything is okay! 


Well, more paramedics went to the lads house who hurt my cat tonight. No idea what he&#8217;s playing at but they weren&#8217;t in a rush. 

I&#8217;m really struggling to eat, I&#8217;ve not had a cooked meal in about 2 weeks. The cyclizine works but I always have stomach pain which makes me feel queasy and super drowsy. I&#8217;m having a bowl of pasta, tuna, sweet corn and cucumber tonight and that&#8217;s the first proper meal I&#8217;ve had for so long. Will this have any affect on the baby? The only symptoms I have is the nausea but I&#8217;m still worried.


----------



## Heather.1987

Ultrasound in an hour and a half.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Heather.1987 said:


> Ultrasound in an hour and a half.

Good luck, Heather.


----------



## JWC13

Good luck Heather! I'm so glad they were able to fit you in so quickly. I'm sure all is well and it was just some annoying spotting. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

I know people get upset that our healthcare isnt "free" here in the states. But i feel like I get great care and get in when i need to. An hour and counting. I had red blood when i wiped after i peed. Since then its just been super super light pink. Still expecting the worst.


----------



## MissEyre

Good luck Heather!


----------



## Alligator

Praying for you heather <3

For my appointment today it's just with my GP. She will (maybe? I had one in the summer with my pregnancy so I'm not sure) do a pelvic exam/pap, make me pee in a cup to test for UTIs and what not, get my medical history, answer my questions, send me for blood work including my thyroid, send me for an ultrasound (which I have to book separately, won't be til early next week likely) and then she will refer me to a local practice of OBs who I'll transfer to their care at about 11-12w, and they'll deliver baby.

Spotting has mostly stopped on my end, maybe vvv light brown (tan) when I wipe once but nothing to write home about.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh good luck Heather, hope everything is ok. Xx

Ali hope your appointment is ok too, glad you're getting checked today. Xx

I didnt dye my hair last pregnancy but thinking about it just now. Christmas night out on Sat and its an over night.....so cant be bothered!! Im 37 and have quite a lot of grey, I started with grey hair around 18/19 years old too.

Might just leave it and call it my christmas sparkle :haha:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Unique so sorry about your mums response. I didnt get the best response earlier this year but no where near as bad as yours!! Oh my goodness. Are u ok?
Still not told anyone here xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

BabyBrain80 said:


> Unique so sorry about your mums response. I didnt get the best response earlier this year but no where near as bad as yours!! Oh my goodness. Are u ok?
> Still not told anyone here xx

Wasnt me lovely, it was Lilmiss x


----------



## TexMel

Fingers crossed for you, Heather!!

Alli, I know this doc won't do much, but I still hope for a stress free visit for you!

Lilmiss - what an awful reaction! Has she been like that about any of your previous? You are the one with a 2 month old, right? Hopefully she was just in shock and will be much nicer in the future!

I haven't even started Christmas shopping yet and I have about 15-20 people to shop for. Oooops! Amazon, here I come!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks tex! Hoping she will ease my fears a bit at any rate. This stage of pregnancy is so very nerve wracking.


----------



## TexMel

I can imagine. My sister and SIL and both of my aunts (not all blood related) had their first child easily and then all miscarried or had worse issues with their second. So, even though I haven't gone through a loss myself, I am still freaked out by that stat. My mom had 3 successful, uneventful pregnancies, so I'm holding out hope I am like her.


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - good luck with your appointment :flow:

Heather - good luck with your scan. Hoping that it is just some pesky spotting.

I am too excited that tomorrow is December! We will put up our tree and the kids will have their very first advent calendar.


----------



## Four2Five

Heather I am praying for you <3 Did you dtd recently? Hoping it's nothing!!

I too went grey around 20 and I hate it, I'm a hairstylist for Gods sake I should have fab hair but honestly I can't be bothered with it much other than just covering the grey...I'm thinking if all is good at my appointment tomorrow I'll ask the midwife and see if it's okay, I really want it done before we announce and send out Christmas photos


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry Unique and lilmiss! Thats what I get for reading and replying fast! Was trying to bath the boys lol.


----------



## JWC13

I'm getting my hair colored on Saturday. I always get balyage so I'm not too worried about it since the color isn't touching my scalp. I've heard though that it doesn't really matter one way or another and that you are safe to color your hair all throughout pregnancy.


----------



## Heather.1987

Praise the lord the baby is fine!!! Measuring 2 days ahead! So change me to the 25th please!! We also saw the little heartbeat beating at 117! She didn't see any bleeding on ultrasound. Everything measured and looked perfect! So relieved! They do want me to rest and drink lots of water. Now i wait til close to christmas for my first actual apt and next ultrasound.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Heather.1987 said:


> Praise the lord the baby is fine!!! Measuring 2 days ahead! So change me to the 25th please!! We also saw the little heartbeat beating at 117! She didn't see any bleeding on ultrasound. Everything measured and looked perfect! So relieved! They do want me to rest and drink lots of water. Now i wait til close to christmas for my first actual apt and next ultrasound.

Thats great news :)


----------



## Four2Five

Yay Heather <3 <3 <3 

I think it will be okay to color too, if I remember correctly I quit doing color because I was doing 10+ a day and breathing in that much chemicals is not good even when not pregnant but I literally couldn't stomach the smell. I'm not doing hair currently so I should be fine, I only color mine once every 6-8 weeks anyhow, just wasn't sure if I should wait till I'm through my first tri


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fantastic news Heather! Lovely wee baba xxx


----------



## Alligator

Great news heather! 

Update ladies: appointment went totally fine, and I called to book an ultrasound and they could fit me in tomorrow at 730am (Im in the mountain time zone!). Something in the universe just told me to take it.... I dont know! I realized maybe its better to only be worried for one night instead of booking it next week and being a mess for days, anxiously awaiting it. 

But holy crap Im scared!


----------



## Buffyx

Awesome news Heather.

Good luck Alli!!


----------



## Four2Five

Praying for you Alli!! Praying we both have beautiful scans tomorrow <3


----------



## Alligator

Thank you four! How exciting - prayers for both of us!


----------



## BabyBrain80

So exciting Ali & Four!! Looking forward to seeing your lovely pics :happydance:


----------



## Matherese

Heather Im so glad you got great news!! 

Alli I have everything crossed that your scan goes great! 

We decided to tell my son last night (hes 5). Hes SO excited! It was adorable. We took him out to dinner, saw Santa, and let him play at the LEGO store. He said, this is the best day ever and I cant wait until baby comes! <3


----------



## Heather.1987

Good luck ali and four!


----------



## ameeann

Tori I am so so sorry <3


I'm also officially out ladies, I had a natural mc today, I'm okay though, completely empty sac, there was never anything there, it never developed! And that's what's getting me through!

I think we're going to try again come January!

I wish you all lots of love, health and a happy 9 months ladies :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Matherese that sounds like a fun evening I'm so glad he took the news well and is excited! Our 5 year old dd is suuuuper excited as well, she keeps asking to listen to the baby because I got a Doppler and showed her how it works with her heartbeat (of course it's too early to hear baby yet though but she really wants to try) she tells me every day she can't wait for her baby!


----------



## Alligator

Oh Amee - Im sorry but Im glad you can start to heal. Best of luck as you start to try again! Take care of yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Four2Five

Amee again I'm sorry, I'm glad things went naturally and I hope to see you on the September/October group <3 :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

Amee im so sorry. I hope you get your rainbow really soon!


----------



## Buffyx

Hugs Amee :hugs:

Matherese - that is too cute! Im kind of bummed that my kids are too young to be excited. We will tell our DD soon that Mummy is having a baby & that it's in my tummy, but we are waiting because she is likely to go around repeating it :haha:

We got the kids a book about bringing a new baby home, which we will give them for Christmas if all is still going well by then.


----------



## Heather.1987

Weve told both kids about the baby but the 1 year old is just too little to understand and my 3 year old just doesnt believe me! Once my belly gets bigger i think theyll understand. My sil is pregnant and due in march and i think because she has a bump its easier for them to believe her! Which is fine though because like if baby didnt make it today....or doesnt later, then i really dont have to explain anything to them.


----------



## Heather.1987

More red blood tonight. I had red blood at noon then it was just light pink and brown spotting til it completely stopped since supper time then at 9 pm when i wiped more red blood. Nothing now. I hate this! I know baby was more than good today but i still dont like to see red. Cant wait til a few more weeks then i can use my home doppler. I always wanted 3 or 4 kids but i think im leaning towards being done after this. This isnt exciting anymore...its stressful! I hate ttc and wondering each month if im pregnant, then testing, and if its a bfp then are my tests getting darker? Are my betas good? Is baby still alive and growing?! Honestly when i thought we lost this baby i said to myself im done having more kids. This just hurts too much. Sorry to rant, just still stressed tonight. They dont know the cause of my bleed...which is good..but also scary of unknown. They think i ruptured a vessel. Sorry for the long post, im relieved but also still very afraid and stressed.


----------



## Buffyx

Heather.1987 said:


> More red blood tonight. I had red blood at noon then it was just light pink and brown spotting til it completely stopped since supper time then at 9 pm when i wiped more red blood. Nothing now. I hate this! I know baby was more than good today but i still dont like to see red. Cant wait til a few more weeks then i can use my home doppler. I always wanted 3 or 4 kids but i think im leaning towards being done after this. This isnt exciting anymore...its stressful! I hate ttc and wondering each month if im pregnant, then testing, and if its a bfp then are my tests getting darker? Are my betas good? Is baby still alive and growing?! Honestly when i thought we lost this baby i said to myself im done having more kids. This just hurts too much. Sorry to rant, just still stressed tonight. They dont know the cause of my bleed...which is good..but also scary of unknown. They think i ruptured a vessel. Sorry for the long post, im relieved but also still very afraid and stressed.

I'm sorry about all the stress youre under with this! A lot of us here totally understand where you're coming from. You can vent to us any time :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

I got my booking in appointment with the midwife today. It's on the 6th of January. I will be almost 14w :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ameeann said:


> Tori I am so so sorry <3
> 
> 
> I'm also officially out ladies, I had a natural mc today, I'm okay though, completely empty sac, there was never anything there, it never developed! And that's what's getting me through!
> 
> I think we're going to try again come January!
> 
> I wish you all lots of love, health and a happy 9 months ladies :hugs:

So sorry :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

ameeann said:


> Tori I am so so sorry <3
> 
> 
> I'm also officially out ladies, I had a natural mc today, I'm okay though, completely empty sac, there was never anything there, it never developed! And that's what's getting me through!
> 
> I think we're going to try again come January!
> 
> I wish you all lots of love, health and a happy 9 months ladies :hugs:

So very sorry Ameeann :hugs: hope you have a lovely Christmas and hope to catch up with you in a few months xxx


----------



## sherii

I'm so sorry Amee <3<3<3



I've been absent the last few days, and I feel like I've missed a lot. I started spotting yesterday, just a little pink on the tissue when using the bathroom. And today it's still going. I've phoned telecare - service to speak to a nurse for advice - and spoken to a receptionist. I'm waiting for a nurse to call me back right now, and trying not to freak out. I'm very nervous that I'll end up at the hospital and find out the bean is gone...


----------



## Alligator

Oh sherii fx for you. Spotting can be totally normal. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Alligator

Scan went great this morning ladies. Little peanut measured just what I thought, 8w1d, with a heartbeat (!!!) of 163 bpm! Pics on my journal, I won't spam on here! <3


----------



## housewifey

Heather.1987 said:


> More red blood tonight. I had red blood at noon then it was just light pink and brown spotting til it completely stopped since supper time then at 9 pm when i wiped more red blood. Nothing now. I hate this! I know baby was more than good today but i still dont like to see red. Cant wait til a few more weeks then i can use my home doppler. I always wanted 3 or 4 kids but i think im leaning towards being done after this. This isnt exciting anymore...its stressful! I hate ttc and wondering each month if im pregnant, then testing, and if its a bfp then are my tests getting darker? Are my betas good? Is baby still alive and growing?! Honestly when i thought we lost this baby i said to myself im done having more kids. This just hurts too much. Sorry to rant, just still stressed tonight. They dont know the cause of my bleed...which is good..but also scary of unknown. They think i ruptured a vessel. Sorry for the long post, im relieved but also still very afraid and stressed.

Heather it can be so stressful, it feels like a huge responsibility creating and growing a little human! My friend had bright red blood throughout her pregnancy and after having a previous miscarriage she often ended up in ER fearing the worst.... last week she had a beautiful HEALTHY baby. They never could pinpoint the cause of the blood but she did notice a pattern of it being heavier when she was stressed out!

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that it is nothing and so gad your scan showed a healthy little baby!:cloud9:

Has anyone experienced thrush during pregnancy? I've never had it in my life but could hardly sleep last night I was so itchy :nope: currently waiting on doc phoning me back to see if there's anything I can take for it in first tri.


----------



## sherii

All I&#8217;m so glad you had a great scan!!!

Heather, I feel you on the blood thing. I&#8217;m at the ER right now due to bleeding. I&#8217;m worried sick. Hugs for you, hun, and fx that everything is ok for both of us <3


----------



## Heather.1987

Yes hope everything is ok sherii. Its such an awful feeling. Good luck! No bleeding so far today for me. I just keep checking and waiting.


----------



## Four2Five

Heather and Sherii Im praying for you both <3 This stuff is so scary and stressful! :hugs: Hugs to you both!!


----------



## Four2Five

Great news on your appointment Alli!! So happy for you <3

My appointment is this afternoon, super nervous but excited to see baby! Ill let yall know how it goes <3


----------



## Alligator

Fx you see baby four! So exciting!


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - i am so happy for you! You must feel so relieved :)

Sherii - im sorry you are spotting. Fingers crossed that everything is OK :hugs:

Four2five - good luck!!

Housewifey- yes! I have had thrush in my two previous pregnancies, but not in this one yet. I apply the cream to the outside, but dont apply inside. I also got UTIs while pregnant. So annoying! I dont get thrush or UTI unless pregnant.


----------



## BabyBrain80

.Good luck Sherii I really hope everything is ok xx

Heather, hope the bleeding stays away now xx

Housewifey...yeah I had thrush with ds2 for second half, friggin nightmare. The only thing that normally clears it for me is the oral capsule and obviously I couldnt take it! ARRRGHHH! Used loads of pessaries, the soft type were the best but only cleared it for a few days at a time. They were ok to use but just hadnt to push them in too far. Dont know what you can do in the first tri.....hope it clears soon for you. 

Im a wreck at the moment, just waiting for it to all go wrong and for bleeding to start. I just have such a bad feeling. Was it you Heather that said ypu wont do this again? Im totally with you, this year has been awful and I just cant enjoy a second of this pregnancy. I know I should snap out of it but Im just so scared.


Alli so glad scan went well....will be popping over to take a look! :)

Four...good luck!! Xx


----------



## Alligator

I feel so relieved buffy. The poor ultrasound tech, I was a mess. Went in crying, tried to keep it together, she told me in 20 seconds there was a HB (she was wonderful and did a lot to ease my fears), I burst out sobbing ha. The poor thing was like 'Okay I just need to take a few photos so try to be still...' but she was so kind. She showed us baby and heartbeat after she was all done.


----------



## Alligator

Oh babybrain, sending hugs. I'm sure all is well but I know the worry <3


----------



## Heather.1987

Baby, yes that was me. After losing a baby at 11 weeks (i did have a healthy baby afterwards) and now all this im just done! Its not fun or exciting. Its stressful. I want this baby so so bad! I want a 3rd child i really really do...but i just cant do this again. I cant wait til this baby is in my arms safe and sound (then the fear of sids kick in...)


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> I feel so relieved buffy. The poor ultrasound tech, I was a mess. Went in crying, tried to keep it together, she told me in 20 seconds there was a HB (she was wonderful and did a lot to ease my fears), I burst out sobbing ha. The poor thing was like 'Okay I just need to take a few photos so try to be still...' but she was so kind. She showed us baby and heartbeat after she was all done.

I know this feeling! I didnt cry, but I couldnt speak and I was shaking. So so relieved when they tell you all is OK :flow: So pleased you had a lovely tech.


----------



## Buffyx

Babybrain - I really hope you are wrong. When is your U/S again?


----------



## Four2Five

I cant tell if my nausea today is from anxiety or baby :cry: and Im beyond emotional. Three and a half hours till my appointment, please please let everything be alright <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Ladies x
Buffy its on Tues 12th. I know I have no real reason to worry just driving myself a bit crazy today. 

Heather, yeap, feel exactly the same. I had a mc at about 6/7 weeks back in 2013 then fell pregnant with ds2. I never felt as scared as I do now, maybe cos its happened twice now and I know theres still the same chance. Oh i dunno. Just being a drama queen! :haha: thanks for the understanding and so glad to hear someone having the same thoughts xx


----------



## Alligator

Four I was so anxious too. I was super nauseous this morning and felt a bit better right after but I've felt pretty nauseous all afternoon again so it's a bit of a toss up.


----------



## eppgirl

So the nurse at the OB just called and said my thyroid levels are high, but the doctor hasnt reviewed them so I wont know anything until Monday when I go for my appt. Im worried now.


----------



## Alligator

eppgirl I know how you feel but try not to worry!! I have this issue and it is very easy to control with medication and proper monitoring. My levels were 'slightly' high before pregnancy but not enough to medicate me seeing as I had no symptoms, so my doctor just monitored it yearly and if there were changes I told her. But with my mc this summer they noticed HIGHER levels (still technically not in a dangerous territory for a nonpregnant person) so my doctor said with my next positive I was to come in straight away to be tested as they are much more on top of it in pregnancy, and normal is much lower. So I did and sure enough my levels were even HIGHER so my doctor put me on meds and I go back next week for another test and they adjust meds if needed.


----------



## eppgirl

Thank you that makes me feel much better. I do wonder if Id had the issue before, (our doctors around here arent great) and maybe they didnt notice it, I currently go to an OB that is better funded and have better equipment so they noticed it.


----------



## sherii

an update to say that everything appears normal! I'm was and am so relieve that I may or may not have cried when the doctor gave me blood test results. Numbers are good, but I'll be going back in 48 hours to make sure they're doubling as they should. It was such a reassurance for her to tell me "you're definitely still pregnant", and to say that my belly felt like it should. Part of me still can't believe it's actually happening.

*Heads up to spotting ladies* it can be normal. According to doctor the cervix is so full of blood at the mo that pressure (lifting, straining to bm etc) can cause light bleeding.

babybrain: I've had days where I'm the same. I don't have an ultrasound until 10 weeks, and I have shed tears more than once wishing it were sooner just so I would know that everything is ok. And when I saw blood yesterday it felt like my heart dropped right out of my chest. It feels like this is all too good to be true, and that something is going to happen to take it away. It's a very unnerving time, and it's not something women seem to talk about that often. But I'm with you on the nerves and worry train. <3

ali: I'm so glad everything went well and the tech was sweet. I'm eagerly awaiting out scan at 10 weeks to know for sure everything is ok. I'm not sure the worry ever truly subsides.


----------



## Heather.1987

Wonderful news sharii! They think i ruptured a blood vessel too and probably either caused by constipation or all the packing ive been doing because we move to a new house on Wednesday! Im so glad everything is good and hopefully continues to do so!


----------



## sherii

thank you Heather. It's still so early, and it feels so vulnerable. But I'm so happy to hear that things are still happening in there. I'm going to take it easy and hope that the bleeding stops and (hopefully) doesn't come back. It's terrifying to wipe and see pink..


----------



## Buffyx

Great news Sherii!


----------



## Alligator

Eppgirl Im sure its minor and all is fine, thyroid conditions are quite common and easily managed in most cases. Especially if you are only a borderline line. It just means more blood tests! Ive had so many of those this year Ive lost count lol. 

Sherii great news! Glad all seems to be going well and that is reassuring about spotting. Mine has stopped again, and it was always brown, but it is certainly concerning!


----------



## Alligator

Maybe tmi but is anyone else incredibly gassy? To the point its actually uncomfortable? I feel full of air!!!


----------



## sherii

The gas and constipation has kind of subsided for me, but other things have kicked in. My sense of smell is supersonic, and pretty much any strong smell will send my belly flipping. I don't think I've enjoyed a smell in over a week. I also seem to have entered the exhausted stage. I have been sleeping 10+ hours a day. I'm trying to nap as much as possible now, because I know I won't be sleeping much in a few months time. I also have an insatiable desire for tea and Caesar salad...


----------



## Alligator

Im not quite as exhausted as I was earlier on but I definitely need an hour more sleep a day and work tires me out, physically i feel done at the end of a day in a way I never felt before!


----------



## Four2Five

Just got back from my appointment and everything looks great!! Still on track for July 16th due date and babys heartbeat was 148 <3 Huge sense of relief seeing its flickering heart!! Baby looks like a little gummy bear with arm and leg buds (its upside down in the photos) so cute!!

https://i66.tinypic.com/dlm39u.jpg
https://i66.tinypic.com/142a80k.jpg


----------



## sherii

I'm the same with work. I work in the evenings, so I find myself super sluggish in the mornings, and wanting to lay down before my shift. And by the time I'm half way through work I'm ready for another nap. It's ok with me though, because it tells me things are still happening in there. 

Even though everything (aside from the spotting) has been textbook with me, I can't put that worry aside that my symptoms will disappear. I'm almost happy when I feel bad and tired.


----------



## Alligator

Four2five so exciting!! Little wee one &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sherii

four2five ooo!!!!! congrats on seeing your little gummy bear!!


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats four!!

No bleeding at all today. Which is good. But i still feel like i received bad news and im anxious.


----------



## Buffyx

Four2five that is great!

I am gassy, but as in, lots of breaking wind, not trapped air :haha: Trapped gas is super painful & uncomfortable.

Im just starving and tired and sick. All. Day. Long.


----------



## TexMel

I definitely have gas, mostly out the top end. I have been taking a gas-x (simethicone) capsule with my daily prenatal vitamin. It helps a little, but I still constantly burp. 

I have the supersonic smell, too. Most smells are killing me. 

Oh last but not least the hunger, which is fun when paired with the nausea. Today it was more constant hunger, though. Tonight at work, I started craving nacho cheese Doritos, so I bought a bag and then devoured almost half of it. I am going to gain so much weight!


----------



## Buffyx

I have been craving nachos! I went grocery shopping yesterday and resisted temptation of buying the ingredients, but then polished off an entire block of chocolate when DH went to work...sooo..may as well have had the nachos :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

We put our tree up today. I love December!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171201-163309.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yay Four2five!! Lovely scan pics :)

Saw my midwife this morning, nothing really to report. Ive to go back on the 12th (same day as scan) to get booked in properly.


----------



## Heather.1987

Wow my nausea came with vengeance! Its been super mild then bam here! Urg last night was awful. I almost thought maybe i had the stomach bug instead but never ended throwing up. This will be a long month or 2.


----------



## Alligator

Lovely tree buffy! 

So sorry heather hope you find some relief! Im right there with you. Some days arent as bad as others but this morning is a rough one :(


----------



## sherii

I am back this morning with a broken heart. In the middle of the night last night I started cramping, and within the last several hours I've started bleeding heavily. Though I won't know for sure until my blood test tomorrow, I'm sure that I'm out. 

I wish all of you tremendous luck and joy with the next several months, and with your summer babes. I'm not sure when, but I'll be back. DH and I won't let this keep us down - we are both eager and ready to try again as soon as we get the go ahead.

xoxo


----------



## Heather.1987

Oh sherri. I hope everything is ok. Can they do an ultrasound?


----------



## sherii

it's doubtful they'll need to. I'm positive that tomorrow my blood test will show that my hcg has dropped, and they'll confirm that I've miscarried.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh Sherii, I'm sorry to read this news. Sending you massive hugs & love at this time :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so very sorry Sherii :hugs: sending you lots of hugs, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Alligator

Oh sherii I am so very sorry :( Many of us here know that heartbreak all too well. It's so unfair. Hugs to you as you heal.


----------



## Four2Five

Sherii I am so so sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for yours :cry: Sending tons of love and prayer and hugs :hugs: You will be very missed here <3


----------



## JWC13

I'm so very sorry to hear that Sheril! It sounds like you are handling this in such a positive way with a good attitude. I know you feel certain of your results but I hope that you are wrong and if not that you will be back on these boards with another BFP so soon! :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Buffy your tree is beautiful! We got ours up a couple weeks ago, Christmas is my favorite time of year and I love decorating for it!!

https://i64.tinypic.com/n589t.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/6scgar.jpg


----------



## Matherese

Sherii Im so sorry. Sending you huge hugs <3


----------



## eppgirl

So so sorry sherii, big hugs!


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear Sherii! Hugs and healing to you and your husband. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## MissEyre

Any other RH negative ladies here? I'm curious as to what the standard operating procedures are for you. I had the Rhogam shot at 28 weeks with my daughter, but never received and additional shot after she was born. I'm assuming this means that she is also RH-. 

This is our last baby, so I've considered declining the final shot after this baby is born. I don't even know if they'll let me do that.


----------



## Four2Five

Miss I am RH neg too. Im not sure what the protocol is for last babies when it comes to getting the shot. Im just curious why you want to decline it though? Maybe I need to do some research :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Sherii - I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your husband!

Lilmiss - I have been meaning to look into this. I am rh-, as are my husband and our son, so will I still have to get another shot even though we won't ever have + babies? I definitely only received the shot during pregnancy and didn't have another one last time.


----------



## sherii

I am trying to be positive, JWC, but I&#8217;ve been having some pretty intense meltdowns today. It just feels very unfair. But, feeling sorry for myself won&#8217;t change anything. I&#8217;ve gotta pick up and move on. 

Thank you ladies, so all of your hugs and thoughts. You&#8217;re all so very sweet. I&#8217;ll be back :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Sherii* - I pray for the best for you! <3

So my morning sickness started at 6 weeks and now it is debilitating. I've already been diagnosed with HG (for the fourth time in five pregnancies) and am practically on bedrest, for even moving makes me feel like hurling. Please understand if I don't get on much that it isn't because I'm purposely trying to avoid you all, I just won't be able to post much in the next few weeks because my sickness is so bad. To top it off, my insurance stopped covering Diclegis, which was my go-to medication for MS. I had to pay $120 out of pocket and my husband told me to take it sparingly so it lasts longer. My doctor also prescribed me Zofran but I also can only use that twice a day so I'm really suffering this time. I had my urinalysis come back from my appointment with a positive for a UTI so I'm also currently on antibiotics, which give me awful headaches and aren't helping with the nausea. Honestly I'm doing all I can just to stay alive right now. Just wanted to pop in and let you ladies know in case I'm away for a while.


----------



## Alligator

caviar you poor thing! How infuriating that insurance won't pay for a medication you need. IMO if it is doctor prescribed (and it's also proven and safe, there's even a cheaper generic option now, at least in Canada) it should be paid for, that's so upsetting :( Do you have any recourse to challenge that with your insurer? IMO covering a drug that lets you have some relief is cheaper than suffering from HG and potentially being in/out of hospital due to illness. But what do I know!

Hugs <3


----------



## TexMel

Lilmiss, you should be able to buy Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) and Doxylamine (unisom) both in 25 mg tabs separately over the counter. The diclegis is those two drugs in 10mg each. You can cut in half if you want and you'll be close to the diclegis dosing.

My OB said Benadryl could also serve as a substitute for the doxylamine if you want.

My ins doesn't cover it at all. Even with a coupon, 120 tabs would be like $375


----------



## Buffyx

Omg Lilmiss. Im sorry youre feeling so awful :( Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Oh man my dr just prescribed this for me and I had no idea it was that expensive!! I guess I better call the pharmacy and ask how much t is before I go pick it up!!

So sorry you are suffering Caviar :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

Sherri again im so sorry. It is so hard to go through a mc. Its just awful and not fair. Im so sorry.

Caviar im sorry you're so sick. I just got my diclegis too and was told insurance doesnt like to pay for it anymore, but luckily ours is paying a little. So instead of $120 its $90. So frusterating! Ive always had issues with every pregnancy and insurance acting like they know better than my dr when trying to get meds.


----------



## Alligator

Question for you ladies - any idea why insurance doesn't like to pay for your m/s meds? That seems crazy to me. And honestly a little bit sexist. Our state sponsored health care in Canada doesn't cover prescription drugs but I have good workplace insurance that covers 80%. For a one month supply I paid $16 out of pocket, but I was told there is now a generic so I got that one instead. Cheaper.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Sherii I&#8217;m so sorry to hear. I wish you all the best xx

Lilmiss - wow I am sorry you&#8217;re suffering so bad! I hope it eases for you!! Fingers crossed for you. 

Loving all the Xmas trees. We haven&#8217;t put ours up yet. 
And sorry I haven&#8217;t posted much, it&#8217;s daunting coming back and seeing everything Ive missed :haha: I&#8217;ll try to drop in more. 
I have my scan on Monday so I can&#8217;t wait for that. I love seeing everyone&#8217;s pictures :flower: I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Heather.1987

Ali its because we can go buy the seperate ingredients otc.


----------



## JWC13

It's because pharmaceutical companies are the worst and only care about the bottom line and will charge whatever they want. There needs to be better regulation...but I doubt we will see that day anytime soon.


----------



## TexMel

It's what jwc said! 100% I wish that part of healthcare could be reformed since it is what affects my workplace, but not sure that'll happen any time soon with either party at the helm. Our whole healthcare system just sucks right now in the US.


----------



## Alligator

So terrible. Can you guys ask for the generic instead? Its much cheaper and imo easier (dosage is already right) than mixing OTC options. Which conveniently they dont have to pay for! Eye roll...


----------



## TexMel

There's no generic version here yet. But, when drugs first go generic here, they tend to stay pretty expensive for a few years and insurance most likely won't pick that up, either. Insurance generally will not cover anything that you could get OTC.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Quick question for you ladies.....has anyone else passed blobs of thick yellowy mucous with a speck of blood on it and I mean a tiny speck?

It happened yesterday and again just now. Freaked myself out yesterday, convinced myself start of a mc but there was absolutly nothing else all afternoon or evening.

Thanks xx


----------



## Buffyx

I have had the glob, but not with any blood. It doesnt sound too sinister if its only a speck. Like if you werent studying it you probably wouldnt notice it?


----------



## Alligator

Havent done that but it sounds normal! Your cervix is super duper sensitive and theres a lot more blood flow to it from what Ive read. 

Does anyone have symptoms that seem to come and go? I felt great last night. I got so much done (I was still sleepy but i felt great nausea wise). I cleaned the kitchen and did a bunch of dishes and made myself a dinner I love! No nausea! A tiny bit last night and some queasiness this morning but nothing as terrible or severe as it had been lately. Normal?


----------



## Matherese

Lilmiss Im so sorry youre so sick! I could rant all day about prescription costs and healthcare, but I wont do it here, lol

Alli Im pretty sure thats normal. I have had a couple of afternoons where I forget Im pregnant, then the nausea and exhaustion hit full force again. On one hand its nice to feel good for a change, but then it makes me stress!

Im still having occasional brown/pink spotting, and I notice it when Ive had a more active day. Its stressful. 4 more days until my scan. Im hoping theyll prescribe me zofran at the appointment because I can barely get through the first half of the day. The unisom and b6 isnt cutting it. But it sounds like thats what most of you are being prescribed? I cant remember when I started feeling better my first pregnancy, but I think it was close to 18 weeks, and I feel waaaay more sick this time. Ugh.


----------



## Alligator

No sooner did I say I felt fine then the nausea came on again! I think I let myself get too hungry. Rookie move! It sure is worrying when symptoms come and go even though its totally normal, especially later in first tri when hormone levels even out.


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - Im sure its normal, but my nausea isnt coming and going. Its just coming!! I definitely feel worse if I dont eat. I seriously eat every hour during the day. Its awful, but I have to do it if I dont want to vomit.

One annoying symptom that I have is pimples!! I dont get pimples when Im not pregnant, and I dont recall getting them with DS. That's why I think Im having another girl. Thank goodness for makeup :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I spoke too soon Ive felt nauseous most of the day today short of a couple hours when I first woke up hahaha! Hope you feel better buffy. Im the same, always eating, its exhausting!


----------



## StarryEyed88

My nausea comes and goes Alli. Always wake up feeling extra ill then it eases throughout the day and comes back in the evening. I find if I don&#8217;t eat I feel sick but then if I eat I can also feel sick. So random.


----------



## Matherese

Buffy my face is breaking out so bad too! Its so annoying, especially since I dont feel well enough to spend a lot of time on makeup in the morning.


----------



## Abii

Hello ladies & congratulations to all:flower: I found out that I am pregnant again on Nov 18th. Our youngest is 7 months old and I just stopped breastfeeding her at 6 months. And while we were ntnp, this pregnancy was very much a surprise and not expected with our past ttc history. My husband didn't take the news very well but I think he's finally starting to come around to the idea. I went to my ob the day after I got my first faint positive and I got another faint positive in the office so they sent me for some blood work and a stat ultrasound but they did not see a pregnancy just a very thick lining, which means I was very early. Now it has been 2 weeks since I found out(pretty crazy haha) and so far everything has been going good, my first beta came back at 150 and my second came back at 380 so it turns out that I basically found out right after the baby implanted which has never happened before. I have a repeat ultrasound set up for next Thursday and am crossing my fingers that we can find a heartbeat. In other words, I have no idea when I am due but, funny story actually, I found out I was pregnant with our first on the same exact day back in 2011 and I was due on the 18th, so if I had to take a guess it would be around the same time. I will find out hopefully for sure on Thursday:bunny:


----------



## JWC13

Buffyx said:


> One annoying symptom that I have is pimples!! I dont get pimples when Im not pregnant, and I dont recall getting them with DS. That's why I think Im having another girl. Thank goodness for makeup :haha:

Ugh me too!! I normally always have perfect skin but I've been breaking out since I ovulated. So annoying!


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome Abii <3


----------



## Buffyx

Hi Abii! Welcome & congrats :flower:
I have a 12 month gap between my first two kids - they are 2yrs 3m and 15m. I will have 3 under 3 if all goes well :)


----------



## TexMel

Welcome Abii!

I almost don't want to post because I may jinx myself, but I have felt much better for a couple of days now. Still haven't accomplished much around my house, but we've had a fun weekend. 

I do have a pimple, which I don't normally get, but it's not especially bad.

Also, had a dream this afternoon during naptime that I had no baby in there at my next scan. I woke up a little confused about if it was real. A few more weeks (dec 20) and I guess we'll know.


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Welcome Abii!
> 
> I almost don't want to post because I may jinx myself, but I have felt much better for a couple of days now. Still haven't accomplished much around my house, but we've had a fun weekend.
> 
> I do have a pimple, which I don't normally get, but it's not especially bad.
> 
> Also, had a dream this afternoon during naptime that I had no baby in there at my next scan. I woke up a little confused about if it was real. A few more weeks (dec 20) and I guess we'll know.

Hopefully your dream means nothing. I have had a couple of crazy ones! In one dream I had had a miscarriage, which was right before my scan, so I think I was just freaking out. And then 2 nights ago I had a dream that my husband told me he was attracted to someone at his work.

Pregnancy is crazy.


----------



## Alligator

I had a dream that my husband and I had to take a test to take our baby home!! But we scored 20/20, good news. Except DH put the baby in the car seat backwards but they still let us take baby home. Dreams are weird!


----------



## Buffyx

Hahaha! It's not an awful idea to have parents take a test actually :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

PS i have a green olive baby today! Yay!!


----------



## krockwell

Hey Ladies! I've been MIA lately, life has been crazy. 

I saw my midwife on Thursday. It was more just an intake sessions, getting all my history dohh: I have a tonnnnnnn!!) 

I have an ultrasound booked on the 13th, and see my Dr again the 13th as well. 
Hopefully everything is going to be all golden for me.

I'm an easy preggo. I get nauseated, but as soon as I eat something I'm good to go again. 

Hope everyone is doing great! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

Welcome abii!

I always hate dreams that im back at school taking a test and i have no idea what im doing. Had one of those last night. Being back at nursing school gives me nightmares!


----------



## Buffyx

Hey Krockwell. Glad all is well. I have my booking app at 14w.

Currently cooking nuggets for lunch for my kids. The smell. I cannot deal.


----------



## MissEyre

Four2Five said:


> Miss I am RH neg too. I&#8217;m not sure what the protocol is for &#8220;last babies&#8221; when it comes to getting the shot. I&#8217;m just curious why you want to decline it though? Maybe I need to do some research :haha:

I just don't see the need to have it if I know that I'm done having babies. From what I've researched it's only a preventative measure to keep you from getting sensitized for future babies.


----------



## Buffyx

MissEyre said:


> Four2Five said:
> 
> 
> Miss I am RH neg too. Im not sure what the protocol is for last babies when it comes to getting the shot. Im just curious why you want to decline it though? Maybe I need to do some research :haha:
> 
> I just don't see the need to have it if I know that I'm done having babies. From what I've researched it's only a preventative measure to keep you from getting sensitized for future babies.Click to expand...

Im just doing it anyway. We were certain we were done at 2, but look at us now :haha:
Ill be getting it again after the 3rd too even though I am 110% done.


----------



## Matherese

Welcome Abii!

I have had some vivid dreams too. The one I had last night was graphic, so I wont go into it, but I miscarried in it, and woke up feeling like it was real.


----------



## Heather.1987

Im thinking well be done after this baby. Im a c section anyways so maybe thinking just getting my tubes completely removed.


----------



## Buffyx

Heather.1987 said:


> Im thinking well be done after this baby. Im a c section anyways so maybe thinking just getting my tubes completely removed.


I am thinking the same thing. Will make the decision later.


----------



## Abii

Unfortunately I am having a miscarriage:cry: of course right after I posted here. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have a happy & healthy 9 months and thank you for welcoming me even though it was very short lived:flow:


----------



## Buffyx

Abii said:


> Unfortunately I am having a miscarriage:cry: of course right after I posted here. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have a happy & healthy 9 months and thank you for welcoming me even though it was very short lived:flow:

Oh gosh Abii. So sorry :hugs: Take care of yourself x


----------



## StarryEyed88

So sorry to hear Abii xx


----------



## Four2Five

Oh no Abii Im so so sorry to hear :hugs: Big hugs to you!


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear Abil!


----------



## Alligator

Im so sorry abii :(


----------



## Heather.1987

Im so sorry abii. :(


----------



## Matherese

Im so sorry Abii :cry:


----------



## TexMel

Very sorry Abii


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry to hear that Abii.

Been quiet recently, just with everything that&#8217;s gone on you know. 

My partner lost his grandad before Christmas 3 years ago this year and we&#8217;ve just found out that his nan has cancer. It&#8217;s spread so much that they can slow it down IF she accepts treatment but nobody thinks she will. He&#8217;s absolutely heartbroken. First Dylan and now this :( not having much luck.


----------



## Alligator

Oh dear unique that is so sad - I hate cancer so much. Praying for your family.


----------



## Matherese

Im so sorry unique, cancer is terrible. Hugs to you


----------



## StarryEyed88

Im so sorry Unique x that must be terribly difficult 

Had my scan this morning. Im relieved to see a beautiful little beating heart. Heart rate is 169bpm. They had to do an internal after an abdominal as they couldnt get a clear picture due to my bladder being too full. New due date is 13th of July - Buffy could you please update me :flower:
Also, definitely only one in there :haha:
 



Attached Files:







9E60F92A-566A-4595-8E77-BD82D6984A95.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Four2Five

Unique I am so sorry, cancer is so awful I hate it :cry:

Starry thats a beautiful babe you got there <3


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry unique.

Starry - will update you now. Congrats on a healthy bean :flow:


----------



## Matherese

Aw Starry so happy you got to see your little one! <3


----------



## Buffyx

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.

Im struggling today with the nausea to the point that my usual starvation has turned in to not wanting to eat at all :(


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy I definitely feel you today. So sick! Plus a thumping headache. Took some paracetamol and even that didn&#8217;t ease the pain. Think I tweaked my neck. It is the worst!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

So very sorry Abii :hugs:

Sorry Unique, That's awful news :hugs:

Lovely scan Starry x

Afm well, those couple of specks of blood on the mucous haven't come to anything. Not much in the way of symptoms, except being a bit off food and sore boobs. So as usual I'm still worrying :haha:

I'm having a duvet morning with ds2....he's had diarrhoea over the weekend and I'm loaded with the cold. We are watching Arthur Christmas. I will go into work on Wednesday when I'm supposed to be off and catch up.


----------



## Buffyx

When Im feeling this awful, i am truly amazed at women who can go weeks and weeks without knowing theyre pregnant?! My SIL didnt know til she was 10w. I have been legit dying these past few weeks. There is no way I couldnt have known.


----------



## Alligator

Buffy a friend of mine found out she was pregnant at 6 months!!! How?!? She says she continued to get her period monthly, only noticed when she popped and suddenly had a belly! Ugh I wish I feel miserable!


----------



## Matherese

This nausea is terrible. It lasted all day yesterday with no break and is still with me this morning. Forcing myself to eat some crackers because I know being hungry makes it worse.


----------



## MissEyre

Sorry to hear that, Unique!

Great to see your scan, Starry!

The stories about people who didn't know they were pregnant blow my mind. I feel so different when I'm pregnant. I can't imagine having no idea, but some women are lucky to experience very few symptoms initially. 

Adequate sleep seems to be helping me keep the nausea manageable. Naps aren't always possible, so I make sure I'm asleep most nights by 9:30. It's not my ideal schedule, but I welcome going to bed after a long day of adulting through the nausea.


----------



## Buffyx

I absolutely am getting more than enough sleep over here, but am still unbearably nauseous. Im a little over 9w and it is really starting to wear thin. I hate complaining, and I have been trying to remain positive, but Im feeling so useless these past few days.


----------



## Alligator

You arent alone buffy! I called out to work today. Cant do that all week - I have an event this weekend, I need to suck it up but I just couldnt today. Its tough :( Im thankful every moment to be pregnant but I do wish I felt better!


----------



## housewifey

I know a girl who didnt find out she was pregnant until she was 36 weeks! She had the baby 3 weeks later! Crazy.

My symptoms have still been coming and going, lucky to still have no nausea or sickness and all food seems good to me right now! Although I am loaded with the cold so that isnt great.

Had my scan today, went great, she saw a strong heartbeat. She put my measurements a little behind what I expected but said not to change the date Id worked out yet as it would likely change again by my 12 week scan.


----------



## TexMel

Struggling a little today. Not necessarily pure nausea, but just generally feeling blah. I really don't want to do anything, but I have to head in for a few hours of work. Shouldn't be too bad, but I'm just not feeling it. Have a much longer day tomorrow.


----------



## Four2Five

Tex I feel totally blah too. Not nauseas just yucky and unmotivated. I have so much I need and want to do but just cant seem to feel great enough to do it.


----------



## Alligator

I feel the nausea and when thats not there a general sense of feeling unwell. I often have indigestion and feel so gassy and bloated that its painful. No fun!


----------



## eppgirl

Had my OB appt today, and my thyroid levels are only slightly elevated. Normal here is .5-4.5 mine were 4.7. I asked if there was anything we need to do and she said just to keep an eye on it theyll probably just recheck when I do my glucose test. I feel like thats to far away so Im gonna ask that they do it the next time they draw bloods at 16 weeks.
She said everything else was looking good. She only wants me gaining 30 pounds at the most this pregnancy. I go back in 2 weeks for my u/s appt


----------



## Alligator

Great news eppgirl. My level was almost a 7 so Im on meds; I actually go for follow up bloods tomorrow to check how the meds are working! Im lucky I have such good bosses.. so many appointments in pregnancy, and of course very few happen on weekends of after work hours.


----------



## Buffyx

That is awesome housewifey! I got put back 3 days at my dating scan and it nearly killed me.


----------



## JWC13

Buffyx said:


> That is awesome housewifey! I got put back 3 days at my dating scan and it nearly killed me.

Me too, by three days also. I was surprised since I tracked ovulation but the Dr. said it was normal.


----------



## Buffyx

Yes i also tracked ovulation, so was very sure of my dates. Oh well! :haha:

I found out today that my sister is pregnant! We will be about 6w apart if all goes well. Yippee! It will be her first.


----------



## Four2Five

Eppgirl thats great Im so glad your appointment went well <3

Buffy that sounds so fun to have your sister along the same journey! I know I wont have anyone close to me along my journey since Im older and all of friends and family are past the having babies stage...when I was preg with my last dd both of my sister in laws were pregnant too and we all got to be pregnant together, our babies are all 5 months apart, that was fun!!


----------



## Buffyx

Im super excited about it!

None of close my friends have had babies so I went through the first two pregnancies by myself. I have joined playgroups and mums groups and things like that & made friends along the way though so my kiddies have someone to play with :)


----------



## glong88

I think I'm 27th July- will be confirmed at 12 week scan. Hoping to say yellow but other half wants to find out


----------



## Heather.1987

Welcome glong!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey I went to the loo at work this morning and had pink on wiping! I tried to be brave but couldnt help crying. I phoned epas as Ive an early scan next tues, she was so lovely but they cant fit me in until friday. So they phoned me back and I've an appointment at another hospital, further away, at 10am tmw. I know Im maybe jumping the gun but this is how it all started in July and I cant go through another week of uncertainty like I did then. OH cant go, so Ive told my mum n dad and they will take me over. Mum can come in and dad can find the place! Its just shit.....sorry ladies xx


----------



## Four2Five

Oh baby brain Im praying for you that its nothing and the spotting will stop :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

babybrain so scary! I'm hoping it's just regular spotting for you, that can be totally normal. Glad you were able to get in early. Hugs.


----------



## Buffyx

Spotting is so worrying babybrain. I really am hoping for good news for you :flower:

Hey glong :wave:


----------



## Livvy

Hey ladies, I haven&#8217;t posted in a while. Been struggling some at home with my two littles, and also kind of feeling unwelcome in this group as seems I&#8217;m the only one who didn&#8217;t want this baby. A lot of emotions for me to work through. Hope I come out of it soon, I&#8217;m tired of being down. 

Had my first appointment today and they sent me down for an ultrasound while I was there. Everything looked good, baby&#8217;s hr was 157 and I measured 7+6 which ironically was exactly what I thought I was! If only they would listen to me, ha.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh Livvy! Please dont feel down and you are so very welcome here :hugs: I had actually forgotten you saying baby was a surprise and how you felt. You can be completely honest here ok? X
I have my doubts sometimes that Im doing the right thing and I tried for this baby, so I can understand you feeling so mixed up at an unplanned pregnany. Im sure we all can. Xxx

Thanks ladies, Im a nervous wreck. Im in the bathroom every 5 mins checking . Thankfully nothing else since 11am (its now 6.20pm) so fingers crossed. Its awful x


----------



## Alligator

Sorry you feel unwelcome, livvy. That's certainly not our intention, I'm sure. I can only imagine it's tough to do pregnancy when it wasn't planned/wanted. I feel miserable enough as it is and this is something DH and I definitely wanted, and it's tough enough on me mentally and physically. Hugs.


----------



## Buffyx

Im sorry you feel that way Livvy! I actually had forgotten you said that too, about having not wanted this baby. So obviously none of us were too phased by that comment ;)

We tried for 5 months for this baby, which was a lot longer than any of our other previous attempts with our kids, and I honestly question myself every day. We will need to move house. We will need to figure out something with our car because Im unsure that we can fit 3 car seats. 3 under 3?! Are we crazy! Dont worry - we arent here to judge you.

Babybrain - that is great. Hopefully it stays away!!


----------



## Livvy

Aww.. thanks ladies! I&#8217;m glad I opened up about how I was feeling. I didn&#8217;t want to sound bratty, just really been struggling lately. I am 100% sure I will want and be head over heels with this baby later on, but it just isn&#8217;t the case right now. And although I do feel guilty because others in here wanted their babies so badly and lost them, I&#8217;m trying to give myself space to feel how I feel. Babybrain please keep us posted! Hope everything is just fine.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks Livvy, I feel sick with worry, not even out of bed yet and scared to go to the loo! Scan in 2hrs 45mins!

Im glad you said how you felt. This part of pregnancy is a bit crap regardless and I hope you feel a bit better as your bump grows. Its hard too when you have young children. We are all here if you need a moan xx


----------



## glong88

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thanks Livvy, I feel sick with worry, not even out of bed yet and scared to go to the loo! Scan in 2hrs 45mins!
> 
> Im glad you said how you felt. This part of pregnancy is a bit crap regardless and I hope you feel a bit better as your bump grows. Its hard too when you have young children. We are all here if you need a moan xx


Hope all goes well xxx thinking of you


----------



## glong88

I'm 6w 5d todsy based on early scan last week. Started to feel a little sick. Ramzi theory says another boy for me, anyone done it and been wrong? I was hoping for a girl to add to my 2 little boys x


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck today babybrain! How long til scan? Its 630pm Wednesday here, so all a bit confusing!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Buffy, looks like your 6.30pm wed is my 7.30am Wed. Scan is at 10am....so 9pm your time? Will let you all know asap. Everything is ok at the moment, still no more spotting but every twinge or ache has me worried. Speak soon and thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Im about to see a movie, so will be finished when youre going in for your scan. I will be sure to check how things went when im done :)

Glong - I know nothing about any of the theories..but i think they are silly :haha: I hope you get your girl.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Well not the best news...
Baby is measuring around 6weeks (I should be over 7weeks) but there is a heart beat. But there is also a large haematoma. Ive to keep my scan appointment for tuesday and see if anything has changed. Im not having any bleeding at the moment. Anyone else have experience like this? Xx


----------



## Buffyx

BabyBrain80 said:


> Well not the best news...
> Baby is measuring around 6weeks (I should be over 7weeks) but there is a heart beat. But there is also a large haematoma. Ive to keep my scan appointment for tuesday and see if anything has changed. Im not having any bleeding at the moment. Anyone else have experience like this? Xx

Im sorry it wasnt better news. It is very frustrating that you are still in limbo, despite the scan. Do you know what the heart rate was?


----------



## glong88

Could your dates be wrong? 

Did the scanner seem concerned


----------



## BabyBrain80

My dates cant be too far off, I used opks so had an idea when i ovulated. My cycle had been quite regular past few months too. She said they can be wrong sometimes. Yhe leaflet she gave me said they csn sometimes be a week out depending on the scanning machine.

No unfortunatly I dont know heart rate but saw it flickering away. Yeah she is concerned but trying to stay positive. Scan on Tues will provide more info i guess. But its a threatened miscarraige and nothing I can do but wait and cross my fingers. I dont think we are supposed to have baby no 3 x


----------



## glong88

Awww :( I'm so sorry, surely that there was a heartbeat is a good thing though? Baby is ok at the moment?

I had my early scan, as giving we only dtd once the whole month I no excatly where i should of been, my scan put me back 4days


----------



## BabyBrain80

Yes at the moment they say a heart beat is a good sign, lessens the chance of mc but Im worried about this haematoma and I can hope we were both a couple of days out. X


----------



## TexMel

Sorry I've been away a couple of days with work!

Babybrain, I am so sorry you are right back in limbo. I pray for you and your family as you wait until the next scan and hopefully get some answers. I know at this stage even a fraction of a mm during the scan can change their measurements, so hopefully they were just a little bit off. A heartbeat sure sounds like a great sign.

Livvy, I too had forgotten you had said that, but there is absolutely no judgement here!! We were trying for this one and I kind of question my sanity regarding that decision almost daily, as my firstborn acts crazy. In fact, he got sent home early from his preschool yesterday for behavior issues and my husband and I were both instantly like "why did we think doing this again was a good idea?"

I am trying to come to terms with the fact that I am feeling like I'm having another boy. By this time with #1, I just knew in my soul it was a boy and I was right. I thought the first few weeks this one could be a girl, but I woke up a couple days ago with another strong feeling it is a boy again. I may shed a tear when it is confirmed, but I know I'll be ok eventually. Glad we saved everything from DS1!


----------



## Alligator

Babybrain Im sorry the scan didnt provide reassurance. I agree a heartbeat is a very good sign and measurements can just be a little off. Maybe you just have a smaller babe! Sending prayers and hugs your way. Take it easy.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Here is a scan pic, you can see 3 dark pockets. Middle one is babies sac and you can make out the round yolk sac. Left and right are haematoma....I think it is one large haematoma right along behind.
 



Attached Files:







20171206_152249.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissEyre

BabyBrain - So sorry that you are dealing with all of this! Heartbeat is a good sign, but I'm sure you're dealing with so many emotions right now. Wish you the best!

Livvy - I really appreciate and respect your candor and honesty about how you're feeling. DH and I debated about having #2 FOREVER. There are still days where I wonder if we are making the right call. Especially when these early weeks have me feeling like complete crap. Just know that you can keep it real with us. Plus, I feel like pregnancy hormones just magnify normal reactions and fears.

Buffy - My sister is also pregnant. We are only about 4 weeks apart. It's be awesome to have someone to commiserate with. I didn't know anyone else pregnant when I had my first, so it's been a fun treat to go through all this with my sister.

I feel like I've finally gotten into a somewhat predictable routine with my nausea. Days have been mostly decent and the real nausea hit around 6 or 7 p.m. and last until I fall asleep around 9:30. While I wish I didn't have any nausea, I'm grateful that it's happening when DH is home and can take care of our daughter while I lay around feeling sick.


----------



## Matherese

I just got done with my scan. Baby is measuring right on track, so Im still on for the 17th. Hb was 175. Im feeling relieved, but I have had a loss past this point so I cant fully relax
 



Attached Files:







33CF175C-D43B-42A8-A193-C4DA2BA1EBDC.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eppgirl

I hate to keep being down all the time, but Im just so miserable.
Im dizzy all the time, the only way I can explain it is I just feel fuzzy.
The nausea is not really all that bad, not since the doctor prescribed me some nausea meds. 
I think Im dehydrated, but Im drinking a ton of water all day long idk how I could be.
I just want a normal, uncomplicated pregnancy for once. :sad:
Im just having a hard time right now, I cant wait for my ultrasound I want to see my baby again, but Im feeling so down because I can barely do anything its sooo hard just to get out of bed.


----------



## Livvy

Babybrain, ugh, how awful to still be in limbo for almost a week. Fx&#8217;d for you that baby is fine. 

Glong, I was sure on my dates with my DS too, and my initial scan put me back either 3 or 5 days -- I can&#8217;t remember. So I&#8217;m sure everything is just fine! 

Thank you Texmel, we are far from both of our families where we&#8217;re living and I just feel I don&#8217;t have enough of a support system to have 3 so close in age. DH is amazing though so I&#8217;m thankful for that. I understand too, my 2 year old is a terror lately and has been disobeying right and left. Kids are hard!

MissErye you&#8217;re so right, pregnancy hormones are crazy!! Thank you. 

Congrats on the great scan Matherese! So cute!! Did they do belly or transvaginally? Mine was belly and they couldn&#8217;t see super well so I didn&#8217;t get any pics that good out of it. 

Eppgirl :hugs: I&#8217;m so so sorry you&#8217;ve been feeling so badly. My favorite phrase is &#8220;this too shall pass.&#8221; This will pass and you will have your sweet little babe in your arms!! It&#8217;s just a phase, and you are strong enough to get through it. 

I can&#8217;t remember who it was that wanted a girl this go around.. just know anything is possible! We broke a crazy streak in DH&#8217;s family of no boys. His brother has 2 girls and his sister has 4 girls, so our son was his parents&#8217; first grandson. And then with my daughter, we only DTD once right on ovulation and somehow the girl sperm were faster despite the old wives&#8217; tale! Don&#8217;t give up hope.


----------



## Alligator

I did one of those online ramzi tests for $7 that tells you baby's gender (I know it's not science but I figured what the heck!?) and it said girl!! I've been leaning boy all along (DH thinks girl). We'll see :)

I have 2 sisters, DH has a sister and we have one nephew (DHs side) who is a boy. Hard to say!


----------



## Heather.1987

So ramzi test is only supposed to be accurate right around 6 weeks. I had one at 5w6d with hadleigh and ramzi said boy....wrong! This time i had my scan at 6w0d and same side...just a little lower...so well see!


----------



## Alligator

Oh interesting! I was 8w. We'll see. It was more just for fun, knowing that it's really just a diversion hahah.


----------



## Heather.1987

Oh yes! Definetly fun! Chinese gender calendar had been correct for my 3 other babies. This time it says boy! So it will be interesting if ill be 4/4 with that!


----------



## glong88

I as 5w6days and it was on the left on scan so it would of been my right side, therefore a bit but I'm hoping for a girl
Chinese gender says girl.


----------



## TexMel

Well, I had never heard of this Ramzi theory, so I just fell down that rabbit hole momentarily. I tried looking at my scan, but I have no idea which side is what or what side the placenta is on. It's definitely an interesting theory, though!

I am so sorry to those of you feeling so miserable. For some reason, yesterday and today I all of a sudden feel almost normal again. I did run out of my prenatal that I had been taking, so I changed to some samples my dr gave me and then started a completely different one today, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but I feel actually good for a change. I took my mom out to lunch to celebrate me actually wanting to leave the house! I hope this same feeling is just around the corner for all of you!


----------



## Alligator

Chinese gender chart also says girl for me!

Tex it's so interesting you mention I forgot to take my usual prenatal the last two nights (oops... I will take it tonight I promise, I just get so sleepy at night and already have to take my diclectin pill then eat right before bed...it's a lot lol). And I feel pretty good today. Queasy at times and felt nauseous because I let myself get too hungry before lunch...but not bad. I think I might switch pills honestly! Maybe go for a gummy or something easier for my tummy. We are only a couple days apart and I've read that many women start to get over the hump around 9 weeks (nausea might come back but it's a bit less or we have entire days feeling better). Fx!


----------



## Four2Five

Livvy Im glad you are feeling better about being here. This pregnancy was a complete surprise to me as well and my first words to do were we have a huge fing problem. Both of our dds we had to seek infertility doctors and treatments for, and it still took years to conceive them. We tried for #3 for 2.5 years and decided to quit once I reached a high risk pregnancy age. We were content with being done, we moved across the country from all of our family, bought a house that had just enough room for our family of 4 and then SURPRISE...I was floored, i still dont know how I feel about it but I try every day to be thankful and enjoy this baby, its a natural miracle the drs have told us but still its been a shock and adjustment. You arent alone <3

Babybrain Im praying for you and your little one <3 did they say the hematoma should resolve themselves or should you expect more bleeding? Im so sorry you are going through this, you are in my prayers :hugs:

Texmel I wish I could give you a big hug. I too am going to be pretty upset if I hear Im having another girl. I cant say I have a feeling one way or the other but I didnt with my girls either...I really hope its a boy but I know Im going to be disappointed if its not :cry: We have wanted to wait to find out gender but I feel like I need to know to prepare myself and bond with this baby so Ive expressed my issues with she and he said we can find out if I want, he just doesnt want me getting depressed...my test is in 2 weeks though so I have to decide soon. We should know gender by New Years though if we decide to find out! We did keep most clothes from our last dd but unfortunately we left them all back home in our parents storage shed so I will have to go back there at some point and get them if its another girl.

Last couple of days have been pretty rough. Ive been feeling awful plus completely exhausted! Im sleeping like 16 hours a day just trying to make it through the nausea and it still doesnt feel like enough. I have no energy for anything and my house really needs a good cleaning :(


----------



## Four2Five

Has anyone thought of names yet? I know its still early but Im always thinking about our little babe and what his/her name will be <3 Both of our girls have 3 letter names that end in uh sound so we kind of want to keep that going but not 100% stuck on it if we think of something we love.

Our list is slowly getting narrowed down but we are still thinking of new ones now and then :haha:

Boy:
Noa Lee (pronounced Noah)
Jax Lee
Hux Lee

Girls:
Noa Leigh (still pronounced Noah, we think its cute for a girl or boy)
Nora Leigh (Love this name but its not 3 letters *sigh*)

We have always thought our third would be named Noa even if it was a different spelling from the normal Noah, our second dd we also dropped a letter off her name to make it 3 letters so this wouldnt be to awkward if we did it again...but does it look or sound weird?


----------



## Matherese

Livvy they did it on my belly, and I was expecting a transvaginal. Im glad I didnt have to have one though because I had to take my son to the appointment with me, haha. 

Im considered advanced maternal age since I just turned 35 so Im having the harmony test done in 2 weeks, and well find out the gender! All the predictors were wrong with my son, the Chinese gender chart, heart rate theory, and Ramzi. At least I dont have to wait until 20 weeks this time! Im not that patient!


----------



## Matherese

Four2five I love the names! Nora is on my girl list :haha:


----------



## Four2Five

Matherese I dont have the patience in me either so I will be happy to find out at 10-11 weeks! Ive checked the Chinese charts but I looked at two and they said different things so I dont know which one to go off. Sounds like we are both getting the testing done around the same time, my appointment is the 22nd, they said I should have results by New Years so I hope so! We want to surprise our family with either blue or pink fireworks show on video to share the news on New Years if we find out in time!


----------



## Buffyx

Yes! I have thought of some names, but need to get DH on board.

Luna for a girl.
I like Arlo + Felix for a boy.

We already have children whose names begin with A + F, so that is one thing that puts me off my boy choices.

Four2five - I am saying Hux Lee like Huxley. Do you like Koa? I think Sol is cute for a little boy too :flow: I love Nora! And Noa is very cute.


----------



## Matherese

Livvy my appt is on the 22nd too! 

Love the names Buffy!


----------



## TexMel

For a boy, we'll probably settle pretty easily on some Texas-related name, like Travis. Our first is Austin, so it would kind of fit.

For a girl, most of the names I used to love are either overused now or already used by close friends/family. I would love to somehow combine my mom, grandma, and mother in law's names all within the first and middle name, but haven't come up with anything great yet. Macy or Marcy is the only thing I can think of for Nancy + Mary, but I don't love either of those.


----------



## Four2Five

Matherese I think you meant me, my appointment is the 22nd :haha: I wonder if livvy has one that date too?

Buffy I love Luna thats really pretty! Not to fond of Koa, because we have a lot of Hawaiian koa wood in our house :haha: so it makes me think of that!

Texmel I love the southern name Memphis for a boy, would be super cute to have Austin and Memphis and for a girl how about AnnMarie or Maryann, it kind of combines Nancy and Mary? I love using family names! Lee is my dads middle name which is why Ive been playing with it being the middle name, our oldest dd is named after my mom and she has my middle name, our second dd is named after my mother in law and has my husbands middle name...so this baby its hard to find anyone else to name after and my father in law has super awkward names by my dad has middle name Lee and we figured we could use his middle name, now if I can figure out how to combine it with Bernard to include both or dads :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I love the idea of family names. DH has a great aunt named Adeline and I fell in love with it! Shes long passed but has a cool story. 

For boys, I love the name Paul. Its my grandpas name. DHs grandpa is named Joseph so i like Paul Joseph for our boy, PJ for short. But we will see! Plenty of time.


----------



## Four2Five

I love both names Alli, Adeline is beautiful and seems like a timeless name <3 And PJ so cute!


----------



## Buffyx

Agree that PJ is a super cute nickname!

We use middle names to honour important people or family members. My DD has my MILs middle name + my middle name, which is also my Mums name.

My DS has the middle name of my FIL + th middle name of my Dad :)

If we have another boy, he will have my DHs middle names, which are his grandfathers names. And if we have a girl, well..we are in trouble :haha: We will have to have a think & figure something out.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Both the Chinese theory and the heart rate show girl for me but I think because of timing Im leaning towards boy. Id be so stoked with a girl though. 

We love Sadie, Luna, Summer. I also love Autumn and Willow but DH isnt so keen. Boys names are so up in the air. We have no idea! 

I do love the name Arlo Buffy!

TexMel I do love the Southern names too!!

Ended up going out and getting some maternity pants/jeans yesterday. Not because my others dont fit but because they fit much more comfortably over my tummy. I dont like a lot of pressure on there at the moment. Feeling a little guilty about having to get them already :blush:


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;m loving all the names you ladies have in mind!


----------



## Buffyx

Dont worry Starry, my first two pregnancies I was in maternity clothes now too. The only reason Im not this time, is because I am determined as anything to stay in my normal clothes for another couple of weeks lol. My jeans are definitely tighter around my tummy, but as long as they still do up, Im not giving in :haha:


----------



## glong88

Haven't really thought of names but we liked Sofia Florence before we knew our 10 month old was a boy so maybe use that if we get lucky and a girl


----------



## MissEyre

I'm only wearing my looser fitting pants already too. It's super depressing, but I feel like any extra pressure on my stomach makes the nausea even worse. Maternity pants are definitely happening sooner than later.

I haven't really thought much about names yet. I think I'll really dive into it after we find out the sex of the baby. It's fun reading all of these name ideas though!


----------



## Heather.1987

We like family names too. My oldest is Landon (dh middle name) Thomas (my dads middle name). My youngest is Hadleigh (means field of Heather....my name!) Marie (which is mine, my mom's, and grandmas....middle name. Tradition of marie goes to oldest girl!). We dont have many ideas for this baby except maybe Kaylin Mae if its a girl (kay and mae are used a lot on my husbands mothers side). And for nickname i think kaymae is cute. But im not in love with the name. Zero boy names. I hate picking names. Its the worst. Most people have several names and they have to narrow down....i have trouble finding ONE name!


----------



## Livvy

Thank you four! I appreciate you opening up about that. It&#8217;s definitely a lot of emotions to work through. I know eventually I will be happy and excited. Not yet though. Also we are in a 3 bedroom house (I am sooo glad we just moved, we were in a 2 bedroom apartment before), so I will have to figure out if I move my two oldest together to share a room.. or what. No clue what to do there. Neither of them is sleeping through the night currently so I guess it doesn&#8217;t really matter *sigh* Also, my house is a total pig sty at the moment too. I have no energy or motivation. It&#8217;s discouraging to wake up to toys everywhere already though. As for names, I have a friend with a Nova for a girl and that&#8217;s similar to what you have picked! 4 letters though. Hmm, Kai, Sky, Bel, Ria.. Also what a cute announcement idea!

Matherese that&#8217;s nice it was abdominal!

Starry -- Willow, Summer, and Autumn are on my list too! Since this will be a summer babe we probably won&#8217;t name it Autumn though :haha: But I really like Willow. I also really like River but I just heard that was one of the top names for the country this year (as was Ember, apparently, which is my DD&#8217;s name. Sigh).

I'm still in normal clothes, but setting my DD on my lap is getting uncomfortable as it puts pressure on my uterus. Also I got up to nurse her last night and when I got back in bed I felt sure I was going to throw up. I was soooo nauseous. Thankfully I fell back asleep and it must have passed.


----------



## Four2Five

Oh man Livvy I hope you feel better today! I really wish my older two could share a room but they are 5 and 13 and theres just no way I could make them mesh :haha: it wouldnt be worth the battle. We too just bought a 3 bedroom, my oldest has her own living room and bathroom and bedroom downstairs and the other two rooms are upstairs so we decided baby will stay in our room till its 1 probably and then move over into our 5 year olds room. We are just planning the basics for this baby so we can fit a crib in our room and then baby will share a dresser in our 5 year olds room and we will just put a changing pad on top and keep her clothes in there...once baby is big enough they can share a bed or we will move her crib in there. Thankfully there is enough space just not enough rooms for us all to have one, but my 5 year old is super excited to share her room so for now Im lucky on that! I do love the name nova but thats my sister in laws dogs name so that wont work :haha:

I started wearing my maternity pants last week, I mean when I actually have to get out of my pajama or yoga pants :haha: they are just so much more comfortable! 

Im having a ton of cramping today...I havent had that in a while so Im not sure whats going on, its making me awfully nauseas :cry: Im so tired of feeling sick.


----------



## Alligator

My nausea seems more mild the last two yesterdays. Yesterday I felt good but my boobs were so achy! Today it's like background nausea...if that makes sense. I can kinda work through and ignore it and it doesn't debilitate me. So it's annoying but nothing that is overwhelming (touch wood). I have a charity gala to go to for work tonight and I'm a little worried about how sleepy I'll be. And the thought of maybe having to sneak saltines at a fancy dinner (because I can't let myself get hungry ever). Oh well!


----------



## Heather.1987

We bought a new house and it officially becomes ours tomorrow at noon! Its a 4 bedroom fixer upper. Which were fine with. The current house we live in was a fixer upper too. So glad we dont have to worry about kids sharing a room! And if we did have a 4th, we plan on putting an extra bedroom in the basement anyways!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I am so thankful I am not the only one in maternity pants :haha:
Im wearing normal jeans today but I find they put extra pressure across my stomach that is uncomfortable. Looking towards a permanent move over to maternity pants I think!!

Buffy - I wish I could keep wearing them, I think if they were low rise pants Id be ok but its because they sit straight across my stomach...ugh. 

Livvy - I love the name Ember! Thats so adorable!

Heather - congratulations thats amazing news!

The bloat is real today ladies. Just made it to 9 weeks and I did my bump comparison...and wow is all I can say. No weight gain but it looks like Ive put on about 2kg! No wonder I need looser pants :haha:


----------



## eppgirl

Ive been in maternity pants for the past couple weeks too, but the size I bought was to big for me right now, and I dont have the money to buy more so still trying to squeeze into my old pants lol.

I have a few girl names I like but I have no idea if were having another boy.
For a girl, 
Melissa (my moms name) Nichole (sisters middle name)
Hazel (DHs nana) Estelle (my grandmas middle)
Melody LeAnne (my bffs middle)
Emerald Jade/Jane


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've just finished the antibiotics for my UTI and am feeling semi decent today so I thought I'd pop in to see what you ladies are up to.

*Liivy* I feel you on the nausea. It is getting harder and harder everyday to control it. The meds only help stop me from throwing up but the nausea is always there to some extent.

Our names were family names too. DD1 is Rachael. It is spelled with an extra "e" because my father's name is Carl and he wanted us to name our DD "Carlea" after him so I decided to use all those letters in a different order and came up with Rachael. Carlea just doesn't float with me lol. DS1 is named after DH. DD2 has my first name as her middle name in the French form (oh the looks I get when I tell people this). DS2 has my father's middle name. For this baby we're waiting until the gender reveal to decide on a name but more than likely it will be another traditional name.

I've had quite a bit of bloating too. Not in maternity pants yet but can't wear my blue jeans. Anything with a zipper puts pressure on my uterus and makes me slightly more nauseated. Not sure why.

*Heather* that sounds fantastic! We have a 4 bedroom house right now (also was a fixer upper when we originally purchased it back in 2012) but it has the potential to be expanded into a 5 bedroom house so I think that's what we're going to do in the spring when the weather warms back up. Seriously it seems like you can never have enough bedrooms lol.


----------



## Alligator

I spoke too soon, I'm super nauseous again this afternoon...hope it dissipates soon! I have a work event I'm attending tonight :(


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats Heather! I think we will be looking to move out of our current house before this baby is born. It is just too small for 3 children. I think my kids are too young to share at the moment.


----------



## Four2Five

Is anyone interested in starting a private Facebook group together? I would love to share pictures and such in a more private setting so Im thinking of creating a private Facebook group! I can pm anyone who wants the link so you can join me :) I feel more comfortable sharing my actual name etc on there vs on here where its a public forum open to the world, of course Ill still stay around here too <3


----------



## Buffyx

Yes Four2five! I would love that :) Im still in a Facebook group from 3 years ago when I was pregnant with DD. We are all super close.

Alli - if I had to do much of anything from about 4pm onwards I would be in serious trouble. Thats when i am most nauseous. I really feel for you!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;d definitely be keen for that Four2Five


----------



## Four2Five

Okay Ive made the group and its a secret group so I dont believe it can be found even by search, if you want to join private message me your email and I can add you that way :) Buffy and Starry I sent you both messages!


----------



## glong88

Four2Five said:


> Is anyone interested in starting a private Facebook group together? I would love to share pictures and such in a more private setting so Im thinking of creating a private Facebook group! I can pm anyone who wants the link so you can join me :) I feel more comfortable sharing my actual name etc on there vs on here where its a public forum open to the world, of course Ill still stay around here too <3

Yes deffo count me in. I'm in a Feb 2017 one for my son it's good


----------



## Buffyx

We also may need to be Facebook friends in order to join, or for you to invite us?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi guys

We have 3 bedrooms and my 2boys already share, they like being together thankfully. Our house is quite small but we will manage.

Afm, still no bleeding since that pinky stuff on tuesday. Still coming to terms with the haematoma and scared whats going to happen. Spoke to a friend last night who is a midwife and she was very reassuring and positive....she had one herself. So just trying to take it easy and wait to see what Tuesdays scan brings and if I can get more information.

Anyway, glad everyone seems to be doing ok. A facebook group sounds good.


----------



## TexMel

I'm so glad about the fb group - mine from Nov 2015 is still pretty active and I love it


----------



## JWC13

I had my second scan yesterday and everything looked great. It's funny when we went early last week I was measuring 3 days behind where I thought I was based on ovulation and yesterday I was measuring 3 days ahead...so I am now back to being exactly back on track to where I thought I was :) Heart rate was 164 and sounded awesome.

As for names we are trying to use family names. Being that my first name is Jessica and was the most popular name the year I was born, I promised myself that I would never name my kids such popular names. Nothing like being one of 5 Jessica's in my class at school lol.

For a girl we are going with Holden which holds value for both sides of my family. My husband wants to use Rivers for a boy but I'm on the fence. I feel like it's a bit too 'out there' almost but I have heard that River for a boy is becoming more popular. That right there might be reason enough not to use it, IDK.


----------



## Four2Five

Yay JWC thats great news Im so glad your second scan went well <3 Those names are cute, Ive never heard rivers but I do know a boy named river and hes super adorable!


----------



## Four2Five

We have the secret Facebook group set up if anyone wants to join <3 Send me a private message with your email and I can add you to the group!


----------



## glong88

Four2Five said:


> We have the secret Facebook group set up if anyone wants to join <3 Send me a private message with your email and I can add you to the group!

I have messaged my email but haven't had anything yet


----------



## Alligator

I sent a message as well :)

Ugh...last night was tough, during dinner I really felt like I was going to be sick, at this event...but it passed in like 20 minutes and then I just felt a bit nauseous and queasy. And this morning I felt truly miserable. I have a work event tomorrow (UGH) so I just need to power through and prep for that today...and make it through tomorrow. I am making my DH come to help LOL.


----------



## Four2Five

I have sent request to everyone who has asked, if you didnt get one let me know so I can fix it ;)

Alli I hope you feel better, I woke up today starving and nauseas because I needed to eat right away...so crazy how symptoms change day to day!


----------



## Alligator

Got it great thank you!

Yes I felt great Wednesday, like all day only some minor queasiness, then yesterday for half the day I felt pretty good and now today it's as miserable as ever!


----------



## housewifey

I can't keep up with this forum :haha: working all day and then in my bed as soon as dinners done, isn't leaving me much time to chat!



Buffyx said:


> Yes i also tracked ovulation, so was very sure of my dates. Oh well! :haha:
> 
> I found out today that my sister is pregnant! We will be about 6w apart if all goes well. Yippee! It will be her first.

My friend is also pregnant, we'll be around 4 weeks apart I think! She doesn't know yet as we haven't told everyone but I'm so excited to have a buddy this time round!



Four2Five said:


> Has anyone thought of names yet? I know its still early but Im always thinking about our little babe and what his/her name will be <3 Both of our girls have 3 letter names that end in uh sound so we kind of want to keep that going but not 100% stuck on it if we think of something we love.
> 
> Our list is slowly getting narrowed down but we are still thinking of new ones now and then :haha:
> 
> Boy:
> Noa Lee (pronounced Noah)
> Jax Lee
> Hux Lee
> 
> Girls:
> Noa Leigh (still pronounced Noah, we think its cute for a girl or boy)
> Nora Leigh (Love this name but its not 3 letters *sigh*)
> 
> We have always thought our third would be named Noa even if it was a different spelling from the normal Noah, our second dd we also dropped a letter off her name to make it 3 letters so this wouldnt be to awkward if we did it again...but does it look or sound weird?

I love Nora too. I see what you mean about wanting to keep to 3 letters though, could you compromise and do a 3 letter middle name as well to keep the theme going?



Four2Five said:


> Is anyone interested in starting a private Facebook group together? I would love to share pictures and such in a more private setting so Im thinking of creating a private Facebook group! I can pm anyone who wants the link so you can join me :) I feel more comfortable sharing my actual name etc on there vs on here where its a public forum open to the world, of course Ill still stay around here too <3

I'd prefer not to be on a Facebook group so I hope you ladies hang around here too :flower:



Alligator said:


> I sent a message as well :)
> 
> Ugh...last night was tough, during dinner I really felt like I was going to be sick, at this event...but it passed in like 20 minutes and then I just felt a bit nauseous and queasy. And this morning I felt truly miserable. I have a work event tomorrow (UGH) so I just need to power through and prep for that today...and make it through tomorrow. I am making my DH come to help LOL.

Hope tomorrow goes okay, so horrible feeling nauseous in an environment like that. Hopefully your hubby will be some support :cloud9:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I will still pop by here regularly....just dont have a lot to say just now, worried sick and waiting for my next scan on Tues. Xx


----------



## Four2Five

House wifey no worries at all! For me Facebook is just easier ;) Im sure we will all still talk on here too! So exciting that youre going to have a bump buddy you know personally!! We just moved here and dont know anyone hardly and I feel like Im the only one my age around here that will be expecting :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Can't remember if I mentioned it here on on my journal but DHs best friend and his wife are expecting #2 and she's due like 6 days before me! That will be fun.


----------



## Matherese

Email sent! Id love to be added to the group :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so tired of being tired. Literally between the nausea and fatigue I'm finding it hard to have motivation. Christmas is just around the corner and I don't even have the energy to go to my family get together. I'm finding it hard to have the motivation to do anything. All I want to do is lay around and eat. I feel like I'm being a crap mom to my other kids because of the way I feel :cry:

*Four2five* - I'd definitely be interested in the group. Makes it easier to keep track of everything. Every time I come on the forum I'm always like 5 pages behind lol. I've sent you a message :)


----------



## Four2Five

lilmiss I added you let me know if it went through :)

Im so sorry you are feeling so awful! I feel the same way towards my other kids. My oldest leaves for school before I even get up and my youngest has to deal with me napping throughout the day just so Im not hovering the toilet! I hope you start feeling better soon, this stage of pregnancy is rough, sending you big hugs :hugs: 

Pretty sure Ive replied and added everyone but please message me again if you didnt get a request! For some reason its only coming through to certain emails.


----------



## Alligator

Its crazy how much symptoms come and go! Ive felt as miserable as ever all day and earlier this week I thought i was turning a corner and had a great day! I guess it was too good to be true!! 

Dreading work tomorrow... DH is coming with me to help setup and be some moral support (volunteering yay!). Its just tough I have to be on all day and setup a bunch of stuff and be on top of things and I feel the exact opposite. Let alone my exhaustion and need to eat all the time. Im hoping I have a good day!


----------



## Buffyx

My sister's pregnancy isnt going to stick. Her HCG levels arent rising like they should :( Im super bummed for her, especially since it is IVF. Her first cycle failed and then this one was looking so good, just to get bad news. I feel bad because Im pregnant. And i also know how much money she has spent on it all. I wish there was something i could do.


----------



## Four2Five

Oh Buffy Im so sorry, that is heartbreaking. Dont feel guilty you are pregnant, I know its easier said than done but this isnt anything anyone could have changed and no need to feel upset towards yourself. I cant imagine how hard this will be for her but give her space and ask her what she needs from you so she feels comfortable...Ive heard mixed things, some people just want space to be away from all pregnant people and some want to live their pregnancy through those who are pregnant, just go with her feelings but dont feel insensitive to celebrate your baby. Wishing I could give you both a big hug, this stuff is so unfair sometimes and my heart breaks for her.


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks so much. Thank you for the advice. I will give her a couple of days and then ask what she needs from me.


----------



## Alligator

Oh buffy that is so sad. Im so sorry for your sister, how heartbreaking. I agree, give her a couple days and reach out, ask what she needs. I know when I miscarried my best friend was pregnant (like 36 weeks though) and she told me she felt guilty.. I said, no! Dont! I never want anyone to experience loss like I did, let alone someone close to me. It was still hard to see pregnant people on the street or something but those close to me I was glad they got to hold their babies.


----------



## MissEyre

Buffy - I'm so sorry! That truly is a delicate situation, especially with IVF. 

I'm still having good days and bad days, but I feel like the bad days are overtaking the good days. I hope things turn around for all of us sooner than later.


----------



## Four2Five

Ive felt the best ever these last two days! I havent even taken a nap :haha: No nausea or anything (other than waking up at 5:30 starving) I hope its not a weekend fluke and it lasts from here on out!


----------



## TexMel

I'm sorry to hear about your sister, Buffy! That has got to be a hard situation. Don't feel guilty, I'm sure she knows what you have been through and can relate to her loss as well. IVF can really add up, I do feel for those that have to go through that. I see so many of my patients come back month after month to get more fertility meds and I can't help but feel a twinge of guilt over how "easy" it has been for my husband and I to conceive both times.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear that, Buffy. I had a cousin who always wanted her own child but instead she ended up having to get a hysterectomy when she was only 32 years old due to ovarian cancer. I really felt bad every time I would get pregnant because I knew how much she wanted a baby so I can completely understand your mixed emotions. I know it is hard, but try not to beat yourself up too much.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I know some people have already announced their pregnancies, but to those who haven't, when do you plan to announce? I'm thinking about probably announcing after 20 weeks when we reveal gender.


----------



## Four2Five

I think we will announce sometime between now and New Years, we may wait till after our 12 week scan, we havent really decided for sure yet, but soon!


----------



## glong88

After 12 weeks I would think for us x


----------



## TexMel

I'll keep popping in because I like to see what my ticker changes to every week :)


----------



## JWC13

We are getting the blood test done to learn gender at 11 weeks so we will know gender around 12 weeks and will make our social media announcements around then as well. 

Our family and close friends already know as well as several of our close coworkers. 

We will be 12 weeks around new years so I'm thinking the announcement will be new years themed but haven't quite figured it out yet. Crazy to think we are only a few weeks away from being in the 'safe' zone and can start really announcing to the world.


----------



## Four2Five

JWC we are thinking New Years too, our dr suggested getting pink or blue fireworks and recording them being let off or a photo of them for an announcement since we are due in July-Firecrackers it ties into both themes ;) I thought it was a great idea!


----------



## eppgirl

I think well be making our announcement right after my next ultrasound on the 19th. Right now all the friends and family that were close to already know. So itll just be a Facebook announcement for my friends and family I never get to see. Any ideas for a baby #4 announcement?


----------



## JWC13

Four2Five said:


> JWC we are thinking New Years too, our dr suggested getting pink or blue fireworks and recording them being let off or a photo of them for an announcement since we are due in July-Firecrackers it ties into both themes ;) I thought it was a great idea!

OMG I love that idea!!


----------



## MissEyre

We waited until close to 20 weeks with our girl to announce on Facebook. I think we'll probably use a similar timeframe with this one, too. The surprise will only be for friends that don't live nearby though. Most of my family and close friends already know. I doubt I'll be able to hide my bump until 20 weeks, lol! I feel like I already look like I'm 5 months along.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I love that idea, *Four2five*! Very creative :)

The only one I've told beside my husband is my mother. I haven't even told the kids yet. I'm thinking about doing something special for Christmas to announce to them. I'm not really looking forward to announcing on Facebook but of course I'll have to tell eventually otherwise people will be asking where the extra kid in my pictures came from :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Ill be almost 13 weeks on NYD so Im thinking of announcing then but i do want to have the 12w scan first.. I still cant help but feel anxious. I do see the low risk maternity clinic on the 21 (just a nurse though...) so I might ask for a referral then for the scan, given that the Christmas to New Years period is busy and thing tend to be closed half the time, I might be able to get in?! Hoping!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Four2Five love the firework idea!


----------



## Livvy

Sorry all--been a bit MIA the past few days. Had my brother and my friend here this weekend and then a Christmas party at our house last night that I was literally cooking all day for. Having a much needed down day today! 

Lilmiss - doesn&#8217;t it seem hypocritical that when sons have their dad&#8217;s name or dad&#8217;s name as a middle name no one bats an eye but if a daughter is given the mom&#8217;s name in some fashion everyone thinks it&#8217;s vain? I fully plan on giving one of my daughters my first name as a middle name (if I have any more daughters that is)!

Congrats heather!

Buffy I also feel my kids are too young to share, but they don&#8217;t have a choice so I guess they&#8217;ll get used to it? And I&#8217;m so sorry about your sister losing her baby, that is so terrible. Will they try again? I really hope she gets her rainbow.

Four - yes! I&#8217;m still in a fb group from when my son was born and it&#8217;s sooo nice to have a place to talk to other mamas whose kids are the same age!

TexMel your baby is the size of a Ferrero Rocher and I&#8217;m literally eating those right now :hehe: such a great visual of how big he/she is!


----------



## Four2Five

Omg Livvy and Texmel those are my most favorite candy :haha: Now I want some!!

Also my oldest has my middle name as her middle name and our youngest has dhs Middle name as her middle name, totally works for us and I love that we included our middle names as their middle names <3


----------



## StarryEyed88

TexMel said:


> I'll keep popping in because I like to see what my ticker changes to every week :)

TelMel - me too :haha:


----------



## Alligator

So funny I totally ate two ferrero rocher's last night, forgot I had them in my nightstand and they didn't turn my stomach. Yum!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So much to catch up on. Hope you&#8217;re all well :)


Nausea cleared off last week :happydance: thank gosh! Had my midwife appointment and have my scan booked for January 5th :)


----------



## Alligator

I have so much jealousy that your nausea is gone. I'm still suffering. I have a few more good moments now (still not more than the bad moments) so maybe it's (slowly) starting to lift. However I did (TMI sorry) throw up in the sink today trying to brush my teeth so that was really not great.


----------



## eppgirl

Still not feeling well at all here. Not really nauseous just a general dont feel good. I feel tired and sluggish but going to try to do some housework later. On the plus side, Ive felt baby wiggle a couple times! Ive always felt my babies move super early.


----------



## Livvy

eppgirl that's awesome! With my second I felt her super super early as well, around 10 weeks and consistently every day by 12. Hope it's similar this time! With my first I didn't feel him till 18 weeks, and not consistently till somewhere between 20-22.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow eppgirl that IS early! Congrats on feeling those first flutters :)

The Diclegis I am on, which I also took it in my two previous pregnancies, takes a couple weeks for it to start helping me. I think it is finally starting to ease it but I still have days that are worse than others and still have my queasy moments each day. You can tell when it starts to wear off by the end of the day. I get MS full force usually starting around 8 PM each night. For some reason laying down makes my stomach turn even more which makes it hard to get to sleep. The only thing that really helps is eating throughout the day but then my "snacking" leads to weight gain... I can't win :(


----------



## glong88

I haveike no symptoms I was sick with my.boys but at 7 weeks nearly 8 nothing... scared something wrong


----------



## Four2Five

Eppgirl thats amazing!! I felt some weird flutters this weekend and looked st hubby like what in the heck was that but I passed it off to be twitching or something, I cant imagine Im feeling baby at 9 weeks, just makes me feel crazy so I wont admit thats what it is lol Im excited to know its not impossible...I noticeably felt both my girls at 16 weeks so I know it wont be long before the butterflies come <3

I too am feeling absolutely awful today...worse than I have in weeks...hopefully its a quick hormone surge and leaves me be for a few days because its miserable!


----------



## eppgirl

Yes definitely possible!! I felt my ds1 at 9 weeks, didnt feel much til 12 then I would feel him every other day til I was about 18 weeks.

The twins I felt at 8 weeks and and dh felt them at 12 weeks on the outside. It was crazy I felt them every day from that point on. But I guess that was cause there was two lol.


----------



## StarryEyed88

This makes me so excited to hear you can feel them so early!!
I&#8217;m going to pay closer attention for sure


----------



## Buffyx

I keep forgetting to sign in here since we created the Facebook group. Whoops :haha:

Livvy - they have done 2 cycles of IVF now. First cycle failed, and 2nd was a chemical/early mc. They have spent over $20,000 (AU) so far. The thought of that makes me die a little inside. My DH and I have gotten pregnant "easily" also. My sister is in a same-sex relationship, so unfortunately the money was always going to be a factor for them.

Im still sick and tired all day long. Im over 10 weeks now and actually feel like it is getting worse rather than getting better. 

As for announcing, I will announce after my next ultrasound which is on January 2nd. I'll be just over 13w. Im bummed I have to wait that long, but with Christmas and New Years, it just wasnt able to work out for any earlier.

I have had an anterior placenta with my first two pregnancies, so i never felt anything until a little bit further along.


----------



## Alligator

I swear this morning I felt this weird flutter. It didnt feel quite like gas, felt like a ripple in my belly... I thought it was nothing and couldnt possibly be baby but maybe Im wrong?!? Havent felt it since... interesting!! Im only 10w. Until I feel it more Ill just assume it was gas but you never know lol 

Ugh.. feeling truly miserable today, the worst I have in a couple weeks and eating doesnt seem to help, had to call out sick to work. Which I feel nervous and guilty for since Ive been not myself at work lately and I feel like its showing in my work. DH is worried Im calling out sick too. I told him I dont think they would fire a pregnant person (theyve been supportive otherwise) and Im also in a union so I have that protection as well, and its only temporary til i feel better.. I know all these things but Im paranoid and my boss has been in a weird mood lately (probably nothing to do with me lol). Ugh!


----------



## JWC13

So I feel horrible saying this, but to this point I've managed to almost totally avoid nausea. I had some very mild nausea for a couple of days 2 weeks ago but then it went away. My doctor told me that it kicks in for a lot of women around 9 weeks so I'm sure it's just a matter of time before I start feeling horrible.

For the last several weeks I have felt a little 'off' all day long but nothing too bad. I haven't had any food aversions or cravings and have been just a bit more sleepy at night.

I'm sure all the bad symptoms will hit me like a pile of bricks as soon as I write this haha!


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi. I've been feeling so yucky lately that haven't really wanted to do anything other than lay around. After over a month of nausea, I was finally sick last night. I'm so over this phase of pregnancy. I'm ready to have some energy back and to feel like food is my friend again. My two year-old is sick right now too which isn't helping things. I'm jealous of you ladies that are starting to feel better. I'm desperately hoping relief is around the corner. Ok, rant over.


----------



## eppgirl

So Ive discovered that every time I eat or drink something dairy wise I get extremely nauseous. No throwing up yet, but I feel awful. So some of my favorite foods are out the window at the moment. Milk, choc milk, Mac and cheese, ham and cheese sandwiches, Alfredo, it sucks. I ate mashed potatoes with lactose free milk earlier and I felt fine. So Im wondering if this baby is going to be lactose intolerant like his brothers or if its just a fluke. With them I drank choc milk by the gallons and couldnt get enough Mac and cheese and theyre lactose intolerant so Im not sure if it plays a role or not.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ugh! You ladies that are further along than I am make me dread the upcoming weeks :( My nausea today was almost unbearable, after I just said I felt like it was getting better. Today I'm sooooooo gaggy. I'm also having a hard time finding anything I want to eat and I have a headache too. I'm thinking it is a hormone surge. I typically have a day where I feel almost normal, then a so-so day and then a day like today. Please don't judge me for saying this but I really wish we had a babysitter so I could just rest today and focus on myself for once. My poor toddler DD just doesn't understand that mommy doesn't feel good and she has been super clingy.

*Glong* - I had much more milder sickness with my girls than my boys... maybe it is a sign? ;)


----------



## Alligator

Caviar I notice that too! A really bad day then so so then good, seems to be a cycle! Hope youre feeling better soon.


----------



## Buffyx

If it makes you all feel any better, I have zero good days. They are all total crap. 

Youre welcome.

:haha:


----------



## Alligator

Aw buffy! I had two good days last week, and even then it wasnt normal good, but if I stayed on top of eating and got enough sleep I felt only background nausea!


----------



## krockwell

Hiya ladies!! 

I had my dating ultrasound today!! Baby is happy and healthy, and measuring exactly where I said! 9 w 2 d! With EDD of July 16! 150 BPM.

Not sure how to attach the pic,. but! :) happy this bean is sticky.


----------



## Buffyx

Great news Krockwell. I have added you to the front page :)

I had my gym Christmas party tonight. Everyoneeeeee was drinking. I dont think it was too weird that i wasnt drinking though since its a Thursday night.


----------



## Alligator

Not weird! It's a Thursday. And unless people are super observant (which is weird lol) they are likely not noticing one person not drinking, especially if they are getting a few drinks in themselves.


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome Krockwell!! Im due on July 16th too <3 Which also happens to be my birthday :haha: so Im super excited at the potential to have a birthday baby though I doubt that will actually happen! 

We have set up a Facebook group where most of us Due in a July mamas have joined and find it a little easier to talk and share photos privately since this is a public site and our Facebook group is secret. Anyhow no pressure but youre welcome to join us if youd like, private message me your email address and I can add you to our group :)


----------



## Alligator

Started noticing this yesterday: a heavy feeling in my pelvis/uterus? Not really cramping, not really painful, just feels noticeable and heavy, does that make sense? Normal?


----------



## Four2Five

I have been feeling the same way, and my lower abdomen feels firm like its super bloated, I wake up in the morning and Im like WHOA did I pop or what because my stomach feels huge and round and heavy and hard, so crazy


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Hope you start feeling better soon too *Alligator* :hugs: This sickness sucks for sure! Like a hangover that lasts for months... ugh!

Awe *Buffy* I'm so sorry you're not feeling well at all... I hope it starts easing for you soon. You're so close to the second trimester now xx

Great news *Krockwell*! Always relieving to see that lil heart beating, isn't it? <3

*Four2five* my lower stomach is always hard too. I'm really starting to notice things are getting more sore down there. Oh, stretching pains, how I didn't miss thee :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

I also feel like my lower stomach is a bit harder than usual. And definitely not in an 'abs for days' way hahaha.


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats Rockwell!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alligator said:


> I also feel like my lower stomach is a bit harder than usual. And definitely not in an 'abs for days' way hahaha.

Lol I wish! I didn't even have hard abs before having babies :rofl:


----------



## Alligator

^^ I was by no means cut or rocking a 6 pack but I had a pretty flat belly and a strong core... no longer!


----------



## TexMel

11 weeks :)

Yum! Donut holes!!


----------



## Alligator

Omg! In Canada we call those Tim bits lol. Tim Hortons is like the most famous coffee chain here (he was a hockey player..duh) and so the donut hole donuts we call Timbits. Cute!


----------



## MissEyre

I feel like the conversation here has really slowed down now that the Facebook group was created. I'm trying to transition off of Facebook, so I'll still be participating here. Hopefully others will still join me!

I feel like some of my nausea is finally easing up, but my gag reflex has gotten ridiculous. I never experienced this with my last pregnancy but it is crazy strong and no fun. I can go from completely fine to being sick in less than a minute without any nausea. Anyone have tips on how to get it under control?


----------



## Alligator

Some hours I feel like my nausea is okay and mild and others (today) its awful and Im running to the toilet to be sick... just after I ate. Baby didnt like bagels anymore?!


----------



## Four2Five

Miss Im sorry you feel like its gotten quiet around here, I check in here pretty much every day still so that I keep up with you mamas who didnt want to join the Facebook group but you all dont post much so I havent had much to respond to but I will try harder to think of topics on here too :)


----------



## MissEyre

Alli - I feel the same way! I made the mistake of telling my husband that I almost felt normal and I paid for it the very next hour.

Four - No worries. I get that most people are more active on Facebook with notifications and apps on the their phones. I'm just hoping I can coax those that still want to participate here into a bit more conversation. 

It makes sense that some of the chatter dies down the first trimester while we're all feeling sick. I have days where I don't feel good enough to check in here. 

We finally told my in-laws and my MIL's reaction was so lame. Her first words were "Y'all are making me feel old." Whatever that's supposed to mean!?! Then she proceeded to talk about how busy July already was. Seriously?


----------



## eppgirl

My baby is the size of a chicken nugget! I feel like Ill have to change my ticker back because chicken makes me sick. :haha: 
So far baby doesnt like dairy products, chicken, some spicy foods, anything sweet, and anything red. Dont know why red but if I eat anything or drink anything red I feel so sick.


----------



## eppgirl

Idk if there really is a difference but I swear I see one, first pic is basically just my fat, I was 6 weeks when I took the pic, second is now at 12 weeks I swear its starting to poke out a tiny bit more.
 



Attached Files:







0F7FB91A-6D13-473C-9A83-DE9598C18AC5.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Epp I see a little more of a bump there, youre right!!


----------



## Four2Five

Miss I am so sorry your mil did that, so rude! I would have responded with oh Im sorry I didnt know this was about you! Or yea you should feel old ugh some people are so rude!

Epp you look great! I cant believe youre already 12 weeks thats so exciting! Almost to second tri :wohoo:


----------



## eppgirl

Thanks ladies! It makes me feel better that others can see it too. DH has been a bit of a dick lately saying that all he sees is fat. :growlmad:
Its beyond irritating.

Four2five: I cant believe it either! So close :cloud9:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Miss* that's horrible how your MIL reacted! It's almost as bad as my own mother. She started breaking down crying and telling me that we shouldn't keep it. It made me feel bad. I'm thinking about holding off as long as I can before announcing to everyone else just because of the judgement I'm going to get, which is sad because really it's nobodys business how many children we decide to have.

It seems like people who already have a boy/girl and then get pregnant again are open to lots of judgement. In most peoples opinions if you have one of each your family should be "complete". When we became pregnant with our third, people actually had the nerve to ask if she was an accident since we already had a girl and a boy, then went on to ask if we were going to stop after her. After our fourth was born it was the same thing... "is this your last baby?" Like really? Why are people not allowed to have big families these days? Sorry for the rant but this is why I'm reluctant to announce on social media.

I see a difference, *epp*! Definitely getting more noticeable.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies hope you are all feeling well :)

Christmas came early for me last night, my partner surprised me with a doppler and I found baby&#8217;s heartbeat right away :cloud9: I needed some reassurance because I&#8217;m not feeling pregnant at all. It&#8217;s heartbeat was 150-160, that&#8217;s what my daughters was :)


Has anyone else tried the doppler yet?!


----------



## Livvy

I think Alli found her baby's HB a few days ago Unique! I've been trying every few days but haven't had any luck yet. But I *think* I've felt babe move so I'm not too nervous. 

Sorry about your MIL's reaction miss. That's so discouraging :( No one was rude to me like that yet for this one, but with my second my "best friend" told me "have fun getting no sleep." those were the first words out of her mouth after I announced in excitement. :/ So she won't be finding out before facebook does this time.


----------



## Alligator

Yes I did find baby!! On Saturday. I was pretty sure I found him Friday but only for like 7 seconds, then the little turkey swam away. I got a video of him Saturday and it was beautiful. I tried yesterday and baby wouldn't cooperate of course lol. Didn't hear anything...which I know is totally normal, this early on, depending where baby is and the position to not hear anything one day then hear something the next so I am not too worried (I do wish he would cooperate all the time though!)


----------



## MissEyre

Eppgirl - Fun pictures!

Four, LittleMiss, Livvy - Thank you all. We don't live close to my in-laws so they really aren't a big part of our lives, but it still stung. 

I like the idea of getting a doppler, but I know I would obsess and worry if I couldn't find a heartbeat so I'm not going down that rabbit hole, haha! 

I put on some maternity pants the other day and it really felt lovely to not have so much pressure on my stomach. It even seemed to help ease my nausea. I feel like it's SO early to be wearing them, but I feel like I'm showing so much earlier this time around.


----------



## Sarah369

Hi all. Can I join please. 
Im due on 14th July. 

This is baby number 5 for us. Sadly lost our daughter at 24 weeks in the summer to multiple heart defects and a chromosome defect. 

So this is our rainbow. 

Ive had an early 8 week scan and saw a hb and all was good so thats nice. Well be having a heart scan at 14 weeks and my anomaly earlier at 16. I feel really positive about this pregnancy but will be much happier once those milestones are here 

Congratulations to everyone else here


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sarah369 said:


> Hi all. Can I join please.
> Im due on 14th July.
> 
> This is baby number 5 for us. Sadly lost our daughter at 24 weeks in the summer to multiple heart defects and a chromosome defect.
> 
> So this is our rainbow.
> 
> Ive had an early 8 week scan and saw a hb and all was good so thats nice. Well be having a heart scan at 14 weeks and my anomaly earlier at 16. I feel really positive about this pregnancy but will be much happier once those milestones are here
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else here

Congratulations and welcome :)

So sorry about your daughter :hugs:


----------



## Sarah369

UniqueBeauty said:


> Sarah369 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Can I join please.
> Im due on 14th July.
> 
> This is baby number 5 for us. Sadly lost our daughter at 24 weeks in the summer to multiple heart defects and a chromosome defect.
> 
> So this is our rainbow.
> 
> Ive had an early 8 week scan and saw a hb and all was good so thats nice. Well be having a heart scan at 14 weeks and my anomaly earlier at 16. I feel really positive about this pregnancy but will be much happier once those milestones are here
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else here
> 
> Congratulations and welcome :)
> 
> So sorry about your daughter :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. Xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so sorry Sarah to hear about your DD but massive congrats on your rainbow. I've lost three pregnancies early on so I know how hard it is to lose a child. I'm also pregnant with baby #5. Your older kids are similarly aged to mine :)


----------



## Sarah369

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm so sorry Sarah to hear about your DD but massive congrats on your rainbow. I'm also pregnant with baby #5. Your older kids are similarly aged to mine :)

Sorry for your losses too. Its pretty shitty isnt it. 
How old are yours? Another person crazy enough to have them all close together &#128514;


----------



## JWC13

I'm sorry to those who've had bad reactions from others to your amazing news. It's so ridiculous how others feel they can judge us for our decisions on kids isn't it? I mean, if you wait to have kids, everyone asks you why are you waiting or why don't you have kids. If you already have a couple then they judge you for wanting more. Can't win with some people.

I'm jealous of those with dopplers and have heard the heartbeat. I considered getting one but know myself well enough to know that given I'm such a worrier that I would immediately think the worst if I couldn't find the heartbeat so I'm not allowing myself to get one. I would still love it for those times when you do find the heartbeat and you have that reassurance.

AFM I have my '12 week' scan this week even though I'll only be 10 weeks. I asked my doctor if we should reschedule and they said no, it's totally fine to be a couple of weeks early. We will be getting the NIPT blood work done next week and then we will get the results back the first week of January- can't believe I will know the gender in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Alligator

JWC that's so exciting! I'm hoping to schedule mine between Christmas and NYE..I see the OB's office on Thursday and will ask for a requisition for one. I was under the impression that for the NT scan it had to be a very specific time period but maybe not! So exciting you get to see baby again!


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> JWC that's so exciting! I'm hoping to schedule mine between Christmas and NYE..I see the OB's office on Thursday and will ask for a requisition for one. I was under the impression that for the NT scan it had to be a very specific time period but maybe not! So exciting you get to see baby again!

For the NIPT test you have to be at least 10.5 weeks. I'll be going in for the blood work for it towards the end of next week so I'll be 11 weeks. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Livvy

That's exciting JWC!!

Welcome Sarah! I'm so sorry about your daughter. 

Eppgirl I forgot to say, you're definitely showing!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Miss - sorry about your MIL. I totally understand your need for maternity pants though!! This is my second week in them and they are just so much more comfy!!

Livvy - Im surprised that your best friend wasnt more excited for you. That really sucks!

Unique - yay for finding the Hb. Im not going to get one because Ill worry though to be honest Im worried already feeling slightly more normal these days. 

AFM - I have a dr appt in a couple of hours to get my referral for my 12wk Scan and a blood test. Im so nervous about the next scan. I mean Ive already seen the little HB. But I get worried easily. 
I also swear I feel a sort of ticking inside. Im certain its not gas but its the weirdest sensation. I felt it once yesterday and a couple of times just now that Im slightly hunched over. Surely I wouldnt be feeling baby yet considering its my first.


----------



## eppgirl

Cant sleep because my scan is tomorrow well technically today its 1 am here. I was having a lot of pain through the day and woke up hurting. Im so worried about my scan. I just cant wait to see my little baby again.


----------



## MissEyre

Sarah - Welcome! Sorry to hear about the loss of your daughter. Congratulations on your rainbow baby. We're glad you've joined us!

Eppgirl - Good luck on your scan. Hopefully the pain is nothing serious. 

Can't believe how quickly the holidays have been passing!


----------



## Alligator

epp good luck today! I'm sure all is well.

starry I'm the same! I'll be getting a referral for 12w scan and blood work on Thursday and will hopefully book in soon after. I'm nervous for it. But I found babe on the doppler again last night so that is very reassuring.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi Ladies,

Just an update for those not on the fb group. 

Today I had my 3rd early scan and it was confirmed that baby had no heart beat.
We have been in as I had a little spotting, they found a haematoma but more concerning was baby measuring small. So a 2nd scan last week showed it hadnt grown much and even though there was still a heart beat it was slow.
I was prepared for the worst today and they confirmed it. Ive been bleeding lightly since Saturday so hopefully it will lead to a natural mc. I have to go back on 2weeks for another scan and fingers crossed wont have to go down the medical route.

Just want to say thanks for all your support during ttc and early pregnancy. Alli I was so excited to be here with you after everything we have both been through this year.

Take care everyone and I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.

Much Love,
Jen


----------



## Alligator

Oh babybrain...this is so very unfair :( I am so sorry. Please feel free to msg me on FB if you need some support or just someone to talk to. I am completely gutted for you.


----------



## Four2Five

So many of us are heartbroken for you BabyBrain :cry: Im so sorry you are going through this. We will really miss you in here, please check in any time you want and let us know how you are doing <3


----------



## StarryEyed88

So sorry babybrain xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just an update for those not on the fb group.
> 
> Today I had my 3rd early scan and it was confirmed that baby had no heart beat.
> We have been in as I had a little spotting, they found a haematoma but more concerning was baby measuring small. So a 2nd scan last week showed it hadnt grown much and even though there was still a heart beat it was slow.
> I was prepared for the worst today and they confirmed it. Ive been bleeding lightly since Saturday so hopefully it will lead to a natural mc. I have to go back on 2weeks for another scan and fingers crossed wont have to go down the medical route.
> 
> Just want to say thanks for all your support during ttc and early pregnancy. Alli I was so excited to be here with you after everything we have both been through this year.
> 
> Take care everyone and I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.
> 
> Much Love,
> Jen


Oh no. I am so sorry, Jen :( :hugs:


----------



## glong88

So so sorry xxx


----------



## Alligator

eppgirl - how did it go?


----------



## glong88

I also had my scan today. Put me another 2 days ahead so 25th July but they won't confirm for sure until my 12 week scan. Got to have a diabetes test next Thursday as I got it very late with my last pregnancy


----------



## Alligator

Great news glong! Glad all went well. Always fun to measure ahead, it's like you gain time!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh, *babybrain*! I'm truly sorry to hear this. I've suffered three miscarriages so I know exactly how it feels to lose a child, even early on. I offer you all the hugs in the world :hugs:

Glad to hear that you've had a successful scan, *glong*!


----------



## eppgirl

My scan went perfect!! Baby is measuring right on track, and was just kicking and squirming away. :cloud9: I feel like I can relax a little bit now, NT measured perfect too. Still only one baby thank goodness. Lol.


----------



## JWC13

So sorry to hear that babybrain! I'm sending you all positive vibes and I really hope that you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## MissEyre

Jen - So sorry to hear of your loss! I hope you find peace and healing soon. 

Eppgirl - Congrats on a great scan! And phew for only one baby in there. 

I don't believe we have anyone with twins yet, do we?


----------



## eppgirl

Also baby was up way higher than I thought it would be, I figured it was right at or a little above my pelvic bone but nope, baby is right below my belly button. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Heather.1987

Im so sorry babybrain. :hugs:

I am soooo very anxious for Friday. I have my ultrasound and dr apt at 9. Ive put my doppler away since im becoming obsessed and bruising myself in the process. I feel like everything should be fine....but i also feel like it wont. I really dont want to lose another baby over christmas. :(


----------



## Alligator

Hugs Heather..I'm sure all is well <3


----------



## Alligator

And to reassure you, I didn't hear baby til 10w on doppler!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So jealous to hear you&#8217;ve had scans, I can&#8217;t wait for mind to come round. I&#8217;ll be coming up 13 weeks so hopefully baby will be a nice size! I feel like I&#8217;m having a girl now, weirdly. I could be wrong lol


----------



## Alligator

Unique I am quite convinced I'm having a boy. Can't tell me otherwise lol.


----------



## Four2Five

Awe Heather try not to stress :hugs: I too havent been able to find baby on Doppler and Im 10w2d, it makes me worry every time I try so Ive told myself Im only allowed to try every 3 days. I have an appointment on Friday so Im going to ask my dr to try and if she cant then to run a scan over my belly to ease my anxiety, it is scary at this phase not knowing whats going on!

Unique I keep going back and forth...by Ramzi Theory and baby position I should be having a boy...but Im craving things very much like when I was pregnant with both girls so Im just trying to prepare myself that its going to be another girl. I would love to have a son and give my husband (the last of his family name) a son to carry on but it is what it is, this is definitely our last!


----------



## MissEyre

I don't really have a feeling about whether this bean is a girl or a boy yet. I had no idea last time either. I did have a dream that I was holding a little baby girl with dark brown hair. That dream turned out to be true!! My daughter was born with dark brown hair that eventually fell out and was replaced by blond hair. I guess I'm waiting for another dream, haha!


----------



## Alligator

Had my doctor appointment today and they just went over all my history, went over the schedule and what I should eat and all that. I booked in for my 12w scan January 4 (Ill be 13 weeks but oh well). I really wanted before New Years Eve to do a cute announcement. I mean we still can but I really want to hear and see baby and know everything is ok first! 

My rainbow baby onesie came in the mail today! I cried when I opened it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Unique* - I had an early scan at 6 weeks just to measure for dates. They didn't even give me a picture so I'm really bummed about that and then my doctor told me that since the baby had a heartbeat I probably won't get another scan until 20 weeks. I'm thinking about going private because I really want to see my bean again before then. Maybe that could be an option to consider for you as well?

I'm unsure of what this baby is too tbh. I was thinking girl because we've always had the G/B/G/B pattern. However according to my first scan, my dates and also the Ramzi theory would make this baby a boy, so I guess it could go either way. Since it is our tiebreaker, I don't really have a preference.


----------



## Heather.1987

According to ramzi and chinese calendar im having a boy. I also feel boy. But hadleighs 6 week ultrasound said boy for ramzi too and she is a girl! Baby is on same side as hadleigh at same date...just a little lower. But im thankful to have one of each already so either doesn't matter! If i did have 4 kids i would want bgbg.


----------



## Four2Five

Alli I would love to see your onsie you got for your announcement <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have my scan on the 5th so it&#8217;s not too long to wait, I&#8217;ll be 12+4. There&#8217;s no way I could go from 6 weeks to 20 without seeing the baby :O


-Edit- 

My mums friend at work made the baby these cute little outfits :cloud9:


----------



## Heather.1987

At drs office waiting. 15 minutes until actual apt. I feel a little better since i heard heartbeat but still anxious. This place always gets my nerves going and makes my tummy upset every time! Wish me luck!


----------



## Heather.1987

Baby is great!!! Measuring ahead at 9w3d heartbeat 171! She kept my original date of july 28th so even though im meaauring ahead ill change my ticker to go back and match my due date. So change me back to july 28th please. Dr is also guessing boy...which i know is super super early....but i mean this is her job! I also feel boy. I wont go out and buy boy stuff yet but interesting to start maybe thinking boy! Ultrasound pic on facebook... it was abdominal so not super clear but we saw the little arms and legs!


----------



## Alligator

So wonderful heather! 

I will take a pic of the onesie later today and post! Still debating posting before New Years.. I had this whole plan but I really want to see baby again one more time. Superstitious.


----------



## Four2Five

Just wanted to let you all know that we lost our baby. Went in for my normal appointment today and there was no heartbeat or fetal movement on ultrasound, baby is measuring 10 weeks so it passed sometime this week. I am truly heartbroken and absolutely devastated :cry: Ive opted to let things go naturally at this point and pray my body does what it needs to without any medicine or intervention. I really dont know what else to say. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies, I will truly miss you all <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Four2Five said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that we lost our baby. Went in for my normal appointment today and there was no heartbeat or fetal movement on ultrasound, baby is measuring 10 weeks so it passed sometime this week. I am truly heartbroken and absolutely devastated :cry: Ive opted to let things go naturally at this point and pray my body does what it needs to without any medicine or intervention. I really dont know what else to say. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies, I will truly miss you all <3


Oh my gosh. Im so so sorry hun :(


----------



## glong88

Four2Five said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that we lost our baby. Went in for my normal appointment today and there was no heartbeat or fetal movement on ultrasound, baby is measuring 10 weeks so it passed sometime this week. I am truly heartbroken and absolutely devastated :cry: Ive opted to let things go naturally at this point and pray my body does what it needs to without any medicine or intervention. I really dont know what else to say. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies, I will truly miss you all <3


So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Four2Five said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that we lost our baby. Went in for my normal appointment today and there was no heartbeat or fetal movement on ultrasound, baby is measuring 10 weeks so it passed sometime this week. I am truly heartbroken and absolutely devastated :cry: IÂve opted to let things go naturally at this point and pray my body does what it needs to without any medicine or intervention. I really donÂt know what else to say. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies, I will truly miss you all <3

So incredibly sorry, four2five! I send you lots of healing thoughts xx


----------



## JWC13

four2five I'm so so incredibly sorry for your loss!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Alligator

Merry Christmas! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday with their families.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you all had a lovely day &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MissEyre

Four2Five said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that we lost our baby. Went in for my normal appointment today and there was no heartbeat or fetal movement on ultrasound, baby is measuring 10 weeks so it passed sometime this week. I am truly heartbroken and absolutely devastated :cry: Ive opted to let things go naturally at this point and pray my body does what it needs to without any medicine or intervention. I really dont know what else to say. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies, I will truly miss you all <3

Oh Four! I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I wish you much healing and peace.


----------



## TexMel

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We had fun with my family, but I am enjoying the downtime today even more! It's cold and rainy, plus my husband opted to work from home, so we are all still in our PJs, just playing with new toys and watching movies on Netflix. :)


----------



## Alligator

I had a nice Boxing Day! Its a holiday here. Ive felt good the last 2-3 days but today I felt a bit off again. Hope it passes and I feel better again tomorrow! Cant believe Im almost 12 weeks!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m definitely enjoying having my partner home and no school runs lol 

Your tickers are making me fancy some chicken nuggets from McDonald&#8217;s :haha:


----------



## glong88

Can't believe I'm nearly 10 weeks and still don't feel pregnant at all. No symptoms no sickness no nothing other than tired but that could just be as my 10 month old doesn't sleep at night lol..

12 week scan is Monday 15th January where I'll be nearly 13 weeks, kind of worried as i have no symptoms and expecting the worst, however I have had a scan at 5w6d and 8w6days and growth and heartbeat been perfect.

I'm also back to work on 6th February after my maternity leave and will only be back until late July lol then off again for about 10 months


----------



## Alligator

Glong you might just be lucky and have no symptoms! If all was well at previous scans Im sure all is well now. Enjoy the lack of symptoms! I think/hope mine are starting to fade.


----------



## glong88

Alligator said:


> Glong you might just be lucky and have no symptoms! If all was well at previous scans Im sure all is well now. Enjoy the lack of symptoms! I think/hope mine are starting to fade.


I hope so but I have also read ladies on here having an early scan and all is fine then they get to 12 weeks and sadly baby gone, and no symptoms...


----------



## JWC13

I go today to get my blood work done for the NIPT test and will learn the gender in the next 4-5 days :)

While I had originally wanted to do a new years eve announcement I think we are going to wait until after our next Dr. appt on 1/17 to hear the heartbeat one more time and then announce. 

Still can't figure out how to announce. Anyone else been googling cute pregnancy announcements for facebook? We have two German Shepherds so I would love to incorporate them somehow.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have my scan next Friday, we&#8217;re going to announce then. My 2nd cousin has just announced she&#8217;s expecting and she&#8217;s due 12 days before me, someone else always announces their pregnant around the same time lol

I&#8217;d have the dogs lay down and have the scan picture in front of them, it would look adorable. 

I don&#8217;t know whether to upload it with the kids holding the scan picture or over a baby vest.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

JWC13 said:


> Still can't figure out how to announce. Anyone else been googling cute pregnancy announcements for facebook? We have two German Shepherds so I would love to incorporate them somehow.

I saw a girl on Facebook make an announcement similar to that. She took a picture of her dogs and wrote something like "we have a new addition to the family of the two legged kind coming ...."

There was also a girl I know that has horses and she used her horse in her announcement. She wrote "we have a new rider on the way in ...."

I thought that was adorable when they included their animals! :)


----------



## Alligator

Just when I think Im feeling better I feel sick again today! And fat abs ugly and blah. None of my clothes fit :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have my scan next Friday, we&#8217;re going to announce then. My 2nd cousin has just announced she&#8217;s expecting and she&#8217;s due 12 days before me, someone else always announces their pregnant around the same time lol

Doesn't that seem to always be the case? lol

I just had a very unexpected announcement on Facebook from one of my best friends from school. Really thought she was done having kids because she already has two and her boyfriend wasn't on board for the longest time about having another one, then suddenly she pops up with a pregnancy announcement on Christmas day. I'm excited for her though... she has been wanting this for the longest time. She is due in June so we're very close. I was thinking about announcing around Christmas or New Years because my sickness makes it hard to hide, yet now I want to wait until maybe 20 weeks so I don't overlap her announcement and hope that nobody decides to post their pregnancy around then :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so sorry the MS has returned, Alligator :( It seems like just when it is all over, it comes back with a vengeance. At least... that's how mine always is. I don't feel completely better until 16-18 weeks usually.


----------



## glong88

Still feeling strangely ok here. I'm sure something isn't right but I can't have my scan until the 15th jan. Now heading to hospital for my first of many diabetes tests. I would to have it anyway at 28 weeks because it's in the family but I now have to have an early one a 28 week one and a couple of late ones because I got it at 37 weeks or at least it was diagnosed then with my 10 month old ..

2 hours between tests oh the joys of waiting


----------



## StarryEyed88

Hi Ladies, just wanted to stop by and check how everyone&#8217;s going. Had my 12 week Scan today and saw bun jumping around like crazy. Wouldn&#8217;t keep still but wouldn&#8217;t cooperate either haha Super happy seeing that everything is going well


----------



## MissEyre

Alligator said:


> Just when I think Im feeling better I feel sick again today! And fat abs ugly and blah. None of my clothes fit :(

I was tortured by a few good days that had me thinking that I might be at the end of the nausea misery, but it returned with a vengeance and this week has been one of my worst. And I hear you on none of my clothes fitting. There's only a few pair of pants that I can wear right now.


----------



## Alligator

Starry so exciting! I have my 12 week (Ill be 13 weeks; oh well) scan on the 4th! A week away. Im anxious but finding babes heartbeat on Doppler every couple days helps me! 

Miss Im sorry youre feeling rubbish again. It seems so unfair for it to go away and come back! I felt really good Christmas Eve/Christmas Day so I had a lot of hope! I begged baby to let me feel good over the holidays with all the food and family time and baby listened but made me pay for it lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Are you ladies sharing your 12 week scans here? 

I&#8217;ve noticed my jeans are getting a little tighter already lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Near the end of last week, I thought I felt flutters but I brushed it off as being far too early. Maybe it is just gas, I told myself. When I used my doppler, I could hear the swooshing of the baby moving around and caught the hb for a good few seconds, long enough to get a reading of 150 bpm. Today I've felt more flutters and it felt like my entire uterus shook a few times. Call me crazy but I swear I'm feeling something!


----------



## StarryEyed88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Are you ladies sharing your 12 week scans here?
> 
> Ive noticed my jeans are getting a little tighter already lol

This is mine Unique. Baby was jumping around far too much for a good side on picture. So baby is kinda turned away in this one...you can see the spine.
 



Attached Files:







C71B3106-9B51-410F-A2C7-6BA4AD6AC62E.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lilmisscaviar said:


> Near the end of last week, I thought I felt flutters but I brushed it off as being far too early. Maybe it is just gas, I told myself. When I used my doppler, I could hear the swooshing of the baby moving around and caught the hb for a good few seconds, long enough to get a reading of 150 bpm. Today I've felt more flutters and it felt like my entire uterus shook a few times. Call me crazy but I swear I'm feeling something!

I could feel a rolling/tugging feeling below my belly button and this evening I felt what was like popcorn popping lol



StarryEyed88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies sharing your 12 week scans here?
> 
> Ive noticed my jeans are getting a little tighter already lol
> 
> This is mine Unique. Baby was jumping around far too much for a good side on picture. So baby is kinda turned away in this one...you can see the spine.Click to expand...

Aww lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Buffyx

My scan is on Tuesday. Ill be 13+1 though because of Christmas not allowing me to be fit in before the New Year.

Everything is so tight on me too. Im feeling so nauseous still. I definitely have to be having a girl! This is the exact pregnancy I had with DD.

I won a personal training session back in October from my gym and I used it today. I have been going to the gym every day, but not pushing myself as hard as I did today..and omg I feel so sick now!!


----------



## Alligator

Buffy good for you for going! I still havent felt up to it but I think, soon. Within a week or two, as nausea and fatigue start to lift! 

My jeans have been tight for ages! I bought some cute maternity clothes today and they made me feel so much better about my body. Its hard adjusting to a growing body! 

I swear Ive felt the popcorn popping sensation in my belly earlier today but I passed it off as gas... we shall see!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I totally have been feeling bubs move. Mostly little weird bubbles. I know the difference with gas. I feel as though it&#8217;s only when I&#8217;m sitting still in my chair at work and leaning slightly forward. I guess when bubs it&#8217;s slightly squished :haha:
I saw bubs going crazy on the screen and when she was pushing down I could feel the movements.


----------



## Livvy

Wow that&#8217;s early to be feeling movements starry especially as it&#8217;s your first! Awesome!

Our entire family is sick with a terrible cold. I hate winter so much. We spend so much of it sick. Bring back swimming weather!! My round ligaments hurt so much from coughing. 

My cervix is extremely low. I&#8217;m kinda worried about a prolapse or something. Shouldn&#8217;t it be high by now?


----------



## Buffyx

With my last two pregnancies I had an anterior placenta so didnt feel much til a bit later on. I definitely havent felt anything yet this time either.

3 sleeps til scan. Eek.


----------



## Heather.1987

I dont feel anything until about 20 weeks. Babe is so small still i dont expect to feel anything yet. I do love hearing babe everyday though!


----------



## MissEyre

I haven't felt the baby yet. While I can't remember exactly when I started feeling my daughter last time, I think it was around 15 weeks. 

I've been savoring these last few weeks (ideally months) of stomach sleeping. It's one the things that I miss most when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Alligator

Youre so right Im a stomach sleeper and I can already feel a bit of a difference on my belly. I think I need to get a pregnancy pillow soon! 

Found babe on Doppler this morning in about a minute... best sound ever.


----------



## krockwell

Hiya ladies! 
Things are well on my end. We have another scan January 12th because there was a "collection" in my uterus of about an inch and they want to keep an eye on it. No clue what it is... not nervous really as dr wasnt. 

We havent made our announcement yet... as its my first with my current partner, we thought it might be funny to do one of his belly and a sign something along the lines of "bout time he's expecting" or something.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

The soonest I've ever felt movement before was 13 weeks and that was with DS1 so it surprised me that I'm feeling it so early this time. I don't know what kind of placenta I have this time yet. Probably won't until my 20 week scan. DH joked about it being twins but considering I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks that showed only 1 sac I consider it highly unlikely that a second sac would suddenly pop up LOL.


----------



## Buffyx

Whats funny is that I used to be a stomach sleeper too! Then after 2 pregnancies close together, I changed to a side sleeper. I feel weird on my tummy now! 

Krockwell - thats great! And funny idea for an announcement :flow:

Lilmiss - you could totally still be having twins. Theyd need to be identical though since you only have one sac. Definitely possible that one twin could have been hiding behind the other at this early stage ;)


----------



## glong88

Buffyx said:


> Whats funny is that I used to be a stomach sleeper too! Then after 2 pregnancies close together, I changed to a side sleeper. I feel weird on my tummy now!
> 
> Krockwell - thats great! And funny idea for an announcement :flow:
> 
> Lilmiss - you could totally still be having twins. Theyd need to be identical though since you only have one sac. Definitely possible that one twin could have been hiding behind the other at this early stage ;)

Oh don't say that this scares me. With 4 kids between us and only a 10 month old twins would be so very very hard. I have had 2 scans 5w6d olus 8w6d and still only 1 heartbeat..


----------



## Livvy

I'm a stomach sleeper too! I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Alligator

Anyone else suffering through extreme cold! Its -30 c here and snowing like crazy! Hibernating today, for sure. 

Im also starting not to sleep well which is annoying as I always feel tired, just not at bed time or 3-4am when I wake up to pee! 

I think the nausea is lifting... I still have to be careful to not let myself get hungry but I barely feel nauseous between eating!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I too sleep on my stomach..still feels ok now but I&#8217;ll be bummed when I can&#8217;t anymore. 

Alli - it&#8217;s going to be 33 here today with storms. I really feel for you .. I cannot even begin to imagine what -30 feels like. I don&#8217;t think I want too :haha: 
Totally understand the tiredness. I wake up early to go to the bathroom and by 4-4.30 the sun is already up so I can&#8217;t get back too sleep. It&#8217;s quite unfair. Hubby could sleep through anything. So frustrating haha


----------



## Buffyx

Glong - if you have had 2 scans im sure you are fine :flower:

Im 13w today and although im still nauseous, it is sooooooo much more bearable!! Now if this hunger would just subside :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

Were super cold here too. -12 F...so close to your -30 C. It has been snowing on and off the past week. Im in the middle of USA in Nebraska.


----------



## eppgirl

With my twins we only saw one baby at my ultrasound at 8 weeks 5 days and at 12 weeks two babies! It also depends on the type of ultrasound that you have, abdominal u/s early have been notorious for missing a second baby, whereas if it was transvaginal and only seen one baby it's 99% positive that there's only one baby especially at 8 weeks +.


----------



## TexMel

We are getting into freezing temps today with chance of some precipitation. I'm really hoping nothing crazy happens, because we have to head back home (4 hour drive) tomorrow, as we both have to work on the 2nd.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love wrapping up warm but I hate the cold.

Had some sad news this morning. For 17 years I thought my biological father had died in a car accident (my mums close friend told her on the phone) and last year I found that he was actually still alive, it was the other person in the car that died. He'd been on hard drugs all his life and became terminally ill this year. I had a message from my uncle this morning to say he'd passed away. Too much sad news this year. 

Happy New Year ladies, I will be watching movies and tucked up in bed by 11pm lol


----------



## glong88

eppgirl said:


> With my twins we only saw one baby at my ultrasound at 8 weeks 5 days and at 12 weeks two babies! It also depends on the type of ultrasound that you have, abdominal u/s early have been notorious for missing a second baby, whereas if it was transvaginal and only seen one baby it's 99% positive that there's only one baby especially at 8 weeks +.

Wow that's crazy. It was an abdominal one but she did a good look both times


----------



## lilmisscaviar

eppgirl said:


> With my twins we only saw one baby at my ultrasound at 8 weeks 5 days and at 12 weeks two babies! It also depends on the type of ultrasound that you have, abdominal u/s early have been notorious for missing a second baby, whereas if it was transvaginal and only seen one baby it's 99% positive that there's only one baby especially at 8 weeks +.

Mine was abdominal and she wasn't real thorough, just a quick scan to be sure of dates. I guess there is a chance that a baby could be missed. I am still feeling like crap when usually I start to feel slightly better after 9/10 weeks. My doctor isn't planning on doing another scan until I'm 20 weeks but I might go to a private place sometime before then, maybe around 14/15 weeks when we can *hopefully* also get a sneak peek at gender. If another baby suddenly pops up I might faint lol.

*Alligator* it is cold here too. Not that cold but I live in northern Ohio so we get lake effect snow and arctic blasts from Canada. It was -2 today.

Happy new years everyone!


----------



## Buffyx

Happy new year all!

Unique - im sorry for the news of your father x


----------



## MissEyre

Happy new year to everyone!

Unique - Sorry to hear about your father.

I had no idea that you could "miss" the fact that you are pregnant with twins in early ultrasounds. Mine was at about 7 weeks but was vaginal. I'm 99.9% sure that there's just one baby in there, but these stories do make me a little nervous.

It's freezing cold here too! It got down to -7 Fahrenheit (-21 Celsius). It's been in the single digits or below for about a week which is no fun with a busy toddler. Once Christmas is over I'm always ready for it to be summer again, lol! Luckily we have a trip to FL planned in a couple of weeks. 

I got a sample of DiClegis from my OB at my last appt and it has helped my nausea so much that I ended up filling the prescription. It has really made me feel almost 100% during the day. I still get some mild nausea in the evening but it's fairly minor. After nearly 2 months of horrible nausea, it has been a welcome relief!


----------



## glong88

13 days until my 12 week scan. Still worried something has wrong as I just don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## Ginaj

Looks like I&#8217;m a bit late but can I join? Baby due 3rd July! 

I will have a good scroll through and catch up later when DD is in bed! Something to look forward to, yes I&#8217;m that sad!


----------



## Alligator

Welcome Ginaj!

My 12w scan (I'll be 13 but oh well) is Thursday and I'm nervous, but excited. Heard babe on doppler plenty of times but I just want everything to be okay.

Nausea is slowly, I think, starting to recede. The days are a little better, the mornings are touch and go and I have to be careful to eat regularly...but I hope this is the start of the end of the nausea!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome GinaJ :)

My scan is on Friday and it&#8217;s going SO slow. Woke up this morning to a bulge under my belly button like a bread roll under the skin lol it wasn&#8217;t here yesterday so things have all moved out of the pelvis it seems.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Welcome Ginaj 

Alli I hope the nausea stays away for you :)

Unique I hope the week goes super quickly for you!


----------



## Alligator

I went to the gym at lunch ladies! This is a big deal. I haven't worked out since week 5 and I am a fitness nut - I would workout 5-6 days a week, high intensity workouts, former triathlete...anyway, it really took a toll on my physically and mentally to be out that long and I went back today and felt really good! A little slower, but I pushed myself a bit and got a good sweat in but felt good and comfortable. Except none of my size 6 (I miss you, old body...lol) gym clothes fit that well so I look a touch like a beached whale hahaha.


----------



## glong88

I'm heading back to the gym next week to!!! Eeekk


----------



## Ginaj

Ive just managed to catch up with all the posts here, so interesting to read about your journeys so far! I saw theres a fb group, can I be added to that? I dont know anyone who is pregnant, all my friends are out partying (whatever that is?) 

We luckily had our scan on 22nd Dec so were able to announce to close friends/family on xmas day with our spruced up scan pic. We wont be announcing publicly until after baby is born. 

My belly seems to have popped over night and am officially second trimester today! My trousers are so tight! With DD I could still hide my bump at 9months but that was 5years ago so I was younger and fitter back then! :blush:

Have you told your employers? Im super nervous even though as an organisation we provide legal advice to people on social justice stuff (incl discrimiantion) so I work with the most supportive lovely people, I know they will be chuffed for me but I am still nervous about telling them!
 



Attached Files:







D0E07D4F-C9BC-4D8C-832E-AF512B1C0F09.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Alligator

So cute ginaj!!!

I can't recall who set up the FB...it's secret so I provided my email address...if you want to PM me your email I can try to add you!

I've told my boss only because I was so ill early on. There was no hiding it. Now it's quite obvious and I'm wearing loose clothes but I don't think that's doing the trick lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome Ginaj!

Alligator I think it was four2five that started the Facebook group, but she ended up having a miscarriage so I'm not sure if she still gets on. You could maybe ask her to make you an admin and then you should be able to accept others into the group?

*Update: Scratch that. Yes she is still a part of the group. She just posted today about her angel baby <3


----------



## Alligator

Yes my bad, still learning who is who with nicknames here and names on there. I did notice you can add people via email so I did that...maybe it will work?!


----------



## glong88

I'm dreading telling my work only because I'm still on maternity leave. I go back on the 6th Feb and will be close to 16 weeks lol


----------



## JWC13

So I'm anxiously awaiting the results of my NIPT test (ours is through Counsyl). I did the blood work last Wednesday and was told it takes about a week but since Monday was a holiday I'm sure it will be delayed a bit. I feel like I'm in the TWW again lol!


----------



## glong88

JWC13 said:


> So I'm anxiously awaiting the results of my NIPT test (ours is through Counsyl). I did the blood work last Wednesday and was told it takes about a week but since Monday was a holiday I'm sure it will be delayed a bit. I feel like I'm in the TWW again lol!


Must be any day now x


----------



## MissEyre

Welcome GinaJ!


----------



## Livvy

Unique, I&#8217;m so sorry about your dad! What a sad end to a year. 

Welcome ginaj!

So exciting JWC! Can&#8217;t wait to hear the update!

It&#8217;s been freezing here. Really, really cold for Ohio. School has been cancelled/delayed the whole week so far. Yesterday it felt like -24 F outside!! 

My cervix finally went up too! Guess it was just taking its sweet time. I worked out today too. I feel good! Also, I really want to buy at least one pregnancy workout shirt this time. Something I&#8217;ve really wanted the last two pregnancies but haven&#8217;t wanted to shell out the money on. Huge t shirts get old after a while&#8230;


----------



## Alligator

Livvy I want to buy maternity workout stuff too! I have A LOT of workout clothes but they are all lulu, size 6, snug, because that was my style pre-pregnancy. They do not fit now. If they do I look like a stuffed sausage and feel miserable!

NT scan today ladies. 3pm (it's just after 930am here now). Nervous!


----------



## glong88

Alligator said:


> Livvy I want to buy maternity workout stuff too! I have A LOT of workout clothes but they are all lulu, size 6, snug, because that was my style pre-pregnancy. They do not fit now. If they do I look like a stuffed sausage and feel miserable!
> 
> NT scan today ladies. 3pm (it's just after 930am here now). Nervous!

Good luck. I wish mine was sooner


----------



## Alligator

glong I wished the same, I wanted to have it done before the New Year but this was the earliest I could get in! From what I understand it has to be done in a specific time frame/gestational age as well! When is yours again? I hope time goes fast for you!


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Livvy I want to buy maternity workout stuff too! I have A LOT of workout clothes but they are all lulu, size 6, snug, because that was my style pre-pregnancy. They do not fit now. If they do I look like a stuffed sausage and feel miserable!
> 
> NT scan today ladies. 3pm (it's just after 930am here now). Nervous!

Try Old Navy for work out clothes. I actually prefer my Old Navy items over my Lululemon clothes. I plan to buy a few pair of maternity leggings and tops soon from old navy to get me through.

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks JWC...I'm concerned about sheerness. I have a pair of Old Navy leggings and they are SO SHEER...Forget about doing a squat in them!!


----------



## glong88

Alligator said:


> glong I wished the same, I wanted to have it done before the New Year but this was the earliest I could get in! From what I understand it has to be done in a specific time frame/gestational age as well! When is yours again? I hope time goes fast for you!

Mine is 15th and I'll be either 12w3d or 12w5d as I have had 2 scans already with slightly different dates. I have alot of upper stomach pain tonight which worrying me


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm jealous of all your upcoming ultrasounds lol. I don't get one until 20 weeks. I keep trying to talk DH into going private but so far he hasn't gave in. I really don't think I can wait until I'm 20 weeks to see baby again. I'm still unsure whether we will find out gender or not. We did with all our others, but since this is planned to be our last baby and since he/she is our tie breaker, I might wait until birth that way we can have one surprise baby.


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Thanks JWC...I'm concerned about sheerness. I have a pair of Old Navy leggings and they are SO SHEER...Forget about doing a squat in them!!

Give them another try, I have a ton of ON leggings and none of them are sheer. I'm with you though, I made the mistake of doing squats and dead lifts in sheer leggings one time (didn't know they were sheer) at the gym and my husband (who works out with me) ran over and made me stop as I was giving everyone quite the show haha. Never again!


----------



## Alligator

LOL too funny. I have a few pairs of older lulus (when they made them terribly for those few years) that are sheer if I bend over so I only wear them at home or with long shirts for that reason.


----------



## MissEyre

I'm jealous that you all have scans scheduled. I have no idea when my next one will be. Probably around 20 weeks. 

I will have to check out Old Navy for some maternity leggings. They are all I want to wear these days.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m so nervous for tomorrow. They changed the appointment to 2:40! 


Why do you have to wait so long for your next scan?


----------



## Alligator

Baby is perfect! All low risk for everything. We just announced!


----------



## eppgirl

My anatomy scan is scheduled for February 6th! I'm so excited and I can't wait. I'll be 19 weeks two days.


----------



## Livvy

I won't have another scan till 20 weeks either. I'm ok with that, though. I've been really not stressed with this pregnancy. It isn't what I wanted but I'm just trying to get on with life as normal as much as I can and not think about it too much!


----------



## Alligator

My anatomy scan is feb 20! Ill be just about 20 weeks. Exciting! 

Posted photos of our wee one on the fb page, as well as photos of babe and our announcement on my journal!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I have my next scan at 15 weeks. On the 20th of Jan. we&#8217;re paying for this one to find out the gender early :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> My anatomy scan is feb 20! Ill be just about 20 weeks. Exciting!
> 
> Posted photos of our wee one on the fb page, as well as photos of babe and our announcement on my journal!

Love your announcement, super cute! 

Im doing mine today and hoping the kids cooperate for it lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies, scan went really well. I have been given a new due date too the 11th of July :)


----------



## glong88

Beautiful photo xx


----------



## MissEyre

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hi ladies, scan went really well. I have been given a new due date too the 11th of July :)
> 
> View attachment 1022479

Adorable picture! Glad to hear your scan went well.


----------



## Alligator

Love that photo unique! We are due date twins <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Love it *Unique*! Glad to hear all went well xx

*Liivy* I like how you look at it. This baby definitely wasn't planned for us either so I'm trying to keep myself occupied to pass the time. Actually it has been going quicker than pregnancies usually do for me. If we were going to do a private scan I wanted to get it done around 14 weeks for - hopefully - a sneak peek at gender. It seemed so far away at one time... now it is only a couple weeks away and has me second guessing if I want to know gender after all LOL.


----------



## JWC13

Unique- Love that pic, so adorable!
Alli- such good news!

We FINALLY got our results back from the NIPT test and luckily there are no chromosomal abnormalities so that is amazing! Secondly, we are having a GIRL! While we both really wanted a boy originally, we are so excited and now we know that in just 6 months we get to meet our sweet little girl! Now to start stalking girl nurseries and clothes.

Buffy- can you update my gender on the first page? :)


----------



## Alligator

AWWW yay a girl! How exciting. Congrats :) And good news that there are no abnormalities either!


----------



## glong88

Still ages until my scan.. can't wait it's going so so slow.

I deffo don't want to find out gender but with everyone finding out so early it's making me want to.. this pregnancy is so so different from others I'm praying it's a girl this time


----------



## Alligator

Fx you get your girl, glong! Sorry the wait is so long for you...I know the feeling.


----------



## Buffyx

Unique - Congrats!! I will update your new due date :)

JWC - Congrats on your girl!! I have changed your boy guess to a girl on the front page :flow:

I had my 12w scan on Tuesday (i was 13+2) and all went well :flower: We have announced and have had all good reactions.

My booking in appointment is today with the midwife, and I have my 20w scan booked for February 20th.


----------



## Buffyx

I just had my booking appointment and got moved forward to July 3rd instead of 8th :)


----------



## krockwell

How do ya'll find out the gender so early? Is it a blood test? I think we are going to stay team yellow until due date. Excited for the announcement after all the hard work of delivery for my OH announcing


----------



## Buffyx

Yes Krockwell..it is a blood test that can tell you early on. We didnt do it. We will find out gender at our 20w scan.


----------



## Ginaj

Thats so exciting JCW! Congratulations on baby girl and no abnormalities! I didnt know you could find out gender so early! :cloud9:


----------



## JWC13

Ginaj and Krockwell- it's a blood test called NIPT (noninvasive prenatal test) that you can get as early as 10.5 weeks that checks for chromosomal abnormalities, trisomy 13, 18, and 21. Since they are already looking at your babies chromosomes they are able to see if they are a boy or girl. It is an elective test that usually isn't covered by insurance (at least for women under the age of 35 if I understand correctly) but for us it was worth it to know that the baby was healthy and to have the added bonus of knowing the gender :)


----------



## Alligator

Do you guys do the NT scan in the States? Thats what they recommend here. Depending on your results (you also get a blood test) they assess your risk for abnormalities and if its high risk theyll (meaning our provincial health care) will pay for NIPT or further tests like CVS or Amnio, I believe. Luckily we got low risk so I dont have to do any tests but it means waiting for 20w to find out gender!


----------



## MissEyre

JCW - Congrats on baby girl!!


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Do you guys do the NT scan in the States? Thats what they recommend here. Depending on your results (you also get a blood test) they assess your risk for abnormalities and if its high risk theyll (meaning our provincial health care) will pay for NIPT or further tests like CVS or Amnio, I believe. Luckily we got low risk so I dont have to do any tests but it means waiting for 20w to find out gender!

I had the choice of either. The normal NT test was covered by insurance but wasn't as accurate. I would say that most people I know go that route, very few I've known have actually chosen to pay out of pocket for the test that I got.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on team pink, JWC!

Alligator you are usually only offered the NT scan if you're over 30 here. At least that's how it is at my local practice. It might vary place by place though. Unfortunately for me my insurance doesn't cover it so I'm stuck paying out of pocket if I want a scan before 20 weeks :(


----------



## Ginaj

Ah that&#8217;s amazing. So exciting to know gender as well. We get the NT scan and bloods taken as standard here (UK) at 12 weeks but no offer of telling gender, then if come back as high risk we are offered amnioscentisis... In fact some hospitals won&#8217;t even disclose gender at the 20week scan!


----------



## glong88

Ginaj said:


> Ah thats amazing. So exciting to know gender as well. We get the NT scan and bloods taken as standard here (UK) at 12 weeks but no offer of telling gender, then if come back as high risk we are offered amnioscentisis... In fact some hospitals wont even disclose gender at the 20week scan!

Yes that's right, most will try and confirm gender however there is a hospital about 20 miles up the road from me, where by they will NOT confirm gender due to high levels of certain cultures in the area where certain genders would be terminated


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations on team :pink: :)


----------



## Alligator

So interesting how everywhere is different, with regards to testing and whats covered and whats not!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Congrats on Team Pink JWC

We get the NT and blood work done at around 12 weeks to confirm all is ok. 
Though they didn&#8217;t confirm which was which I had 1 in 13,000 chance for one and 1 in 20,000 chance for the other.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Id never even heard of the test, how does it determine the gender? :shrug:

Is anyone else not showing yet?


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hey everyone I hope it's ok to join this thread. I have been reading around here for a few weeks now but was feeling a little anxious about posting until now, I was feeling anxious because I had an early miscarriage back in August. I don't have a formal due date yet since we have yet to have our first scan (4 days to wait!). However I think around the 25th would be about right. This will be our 3rd child our other 2 are almost 8 and 4.

Excited to go through this journey with you all, have met some lovely ladies on this site from previous pregnancies so it's definitely great to be back. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Unique* in the mornings I don't have much of a bump. In fact, I don't look pregnant at all when I first wake up. However by the end of the day when the bloat comes on, I look like I'm about 6 months.

Congrats and welcome, *January*! :hi: There are a lot of great ladies on this thread. I'm sure you'll fit right in :)


----------



## glong88

I don't look nor feeling pregnant yet. I thought as my youngest is only 11 months I would pop alot sooner but no


----------



## Heather.1987

Congrats jwc!

And welcome january!

Buffy can you change my edd back to the 28th? Even though baby is measuring ahead by 4 days my ob is keeping my due date the 28th. Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello everyone!

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but hopefully you will accept my late arrival anyway. I was fairly active on here during my first pregnancy (and while we TTC), but running after a toddler means this mama is a bit busier than she was the last time around. 

I'm due with my second baby on July 17th, and I'm excited to have a summer squish this time around. I had my NT scan last week and am a bit anxious to get my results some time this week. Otherwise baby looks great, and as long as I take my nausea meds, I'm not throwing up as much as before. Hopefully the nausea subsides relatively soon... with my first it didn't really go away until I was well into the 3rd trimester. 

Congrats to all of you and I hope to be around (this board) as much as I can.


----------



## Alligator

Welcome girls! Happy to have you. If its your thing we have a fb group as well - message me your email and i can add you! 

Im feeling much better ladies. Made it to spin class this morning! It was tough but great, I felt good. Then we took down all the Christmas stuff. Hubby was a great help! We will tidy up a bit tomorrow (Im exhausted lol, and had some round ligament pain so Im taking it easy now) and the cleaning lady comes Tuesday thank god, the house is a mess!

Nausea is significantly less. Some nausea in the mornings. Still taking my meds and Im a bit scared to stop! I think Ill give it another week or two and maybe wean myself off. I just dont want to feel sick again.


----------



## Livvy

That is the CUTEST picture Unique!! 

Totally get that lilmiss! We are second-guessing if we want to find out gender too. I am really having trouble bonding with this baby and coming around to the idea of having a newborn again this year. (WHYYY?? I actually really like sleeping!) So I thought maybe finding out gender with this one would help me bond. So we might find out after all, even though we initially wanted to be team yellow. It&#8217;s still up for debate! 

So turns out, my nurse practitioner scheduled me for a 12 week ultrasound anyway and I called my insurance and they cover it 100%. So I figured sure why not, maybe seeing baby will help me bond with it.. so it&#8217;s tomorrow! I&#8217;m going with my best friend. DH will be home with the kids. 

Congratulations JWC!! I think you are the first to find out! Girls are so fun, stock up on all the headbands!

Yess krockwell it is THE BEST having hubby announce after the birth! Excited for you <3 

Welcome eddjanuary and chrissy!! Glad to have you! 

Glad you&#8217;re feeling better alli :)


----------



## StarryEyed88

Welcome January and Chrissy :)

Unique I am definitely showing. It&#8217;s kind of weird because I wouldn&#8217;t expect it just yet at 13 weeks but nevertheless I&#8217;m embracing the bump/bloat/food - whatever it is :haha:

Alli I&#8217;m glad you nausea is keeping away, and yay for spin class!!

Livvy good luck for you Scan tomorrow! My hubby wasn&#8217;t able to come to our 12 week one so I went with my sister :) I&#8217;m hoping you get that bond with baby soon. 

I don&#8217;t feel attached to mine yet, maybe because it&#8217;s my first and maybe because it doesn&#8217;t feel real. Is that even normal? I know ladies who were gushing over their first borns as soon as they found out they were pregnant. Don&#8217;t get me wrong I&#8217;m happy and baby was planned but yeah. It could be because I haven&#8217;t told my parents and I&#8217;m stressing about that. We&#8217;re not on speaking terms for a variety of reasons but it causes me a great deal of stress thinking about it. I don&#8217;t care what they think but it&#8217;s always a point of tension for me.
Sorry about the little outburst. I&#8217;ve not been sleeping properly because of it lately.


----------



## Ginaj

I dont think its abnormal to not have a bond with baby yet. The way I see it at this point... Its making you feel sick, tired, cant sleep and going to the loo every 5 minutes and you dont even get a cuddle yet! 

StarryEyed sorry you arent talking to your parents. It should be a happy exciting time for all of you but I know how you feel. Im my mums youngest and first to get an education so she had high hopes for me, we werent getting on before I fell pregnant with my first 5years ago and telling her halfway through university that I was pregnant with a boyfriend Id been with 5minutes did not go down well!!! She didnt speak to me properly again until about month 8 of pregnancy. Finding out baby was a girl helped though (shes always wanted a grand daughter) and she now adores my little girl and the boyfriend (who is now husband)! Do you think the fact your carrying their grandchild will make things better? Or will they not be pleased?


----------



## glong88

I've had alot of cramps and pains over the weekend. My 12 week scan isn't for another 7 days, the early pregnancy unit will see me Wednesday though to check all is well so hopefully I'll get a scan then. So worried something isn't right :(


----------



## eddjanuary10

Thanks all for the welcome messages!

Today is not a good day. My son is sick and off school, so he's been lying beside me all day throwing up and burning up. The last few hours I have become unwell too and looks like I am dehydrated so maybe needing to go to the EPU for fluids which I was hoping to avoid this pregnancy. I have had hypermesis in both previous pregnancies and it seems like I won't be missing out this time either. Sorry for the moan being so new here, yesterday I thought I was coping ok with the sickness.

I see some of you are starting to get over the nausea and that's great, I hope 2nd tri is good to those who have been struggling through 1st tri. 

Glong I hope everything is ok, are you still in pain now or has it eased off? If your really worried can you not get in sooner? X


----------



## Alligator

eddjan - I am so sorry you're feeling unwell...I hope it passes for you soon. There is light at the end of the tunnel! Do you have family/friends nearby to help with your sick little one? Pregnant mama's with little ones already... I don't know how you do it! I could barely take care of myself weeks 6-12.

glong - cramping is normal, I have had some instances of minor cramping and some round ligament pain here and there, never lasts for too long and babe looked great last week (and heard on doppler just yesterday). I chalk it up to my uterus continuing to grow and stretch.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Ginaj said:


> I dont think its abnormal to not have a bond with baby yet. The way I see it at this point... Its making you feel sick, tired, cant sleep and going to the loo every 5 minutes and you dont even get a cuddle yet!
> 
> StarryEyed sorry you arent talking to your parents. It should be a happy exciting time for all of you but I know how you feel. Im my mums youngest and first to get an education so she had high hopes for me, we werent getting on before I fell pregnant with my first 5years ago and telling her halfway through university that I was pregnant with a boyfriend Id been with 5minutes did not go down well!!! She didnt speak to me properly again until about month 8 of pregnancy. Finding out baby was a girl helped though (shes always wanted a grand daughter) and she now adores my little girl and the boyfriend (who is now husband)! Do you think the fact your carrying their grandchild will make things better? Or will they not be pleased?

Thanks Gina :) no I dont think theyll be happy but Im nearly 30 with my own Home, married, university degrees, good job. Realistically Ive done everything needed to make them happy and proud but unfortunately its just the way things have turned out. Im happy and thats all I should focus on but its just getting in contact with them to actually tell them, thats the hard part. 
Im glad things worked out with your Mum though! Thats great :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Starryeyed* - I always have a hard time bonding with my babies during the early parts of pregnancy. I usually don't start bonding with them until I can feel them move. It is completely normal to feel that way.

*Ginaj* - Your situation kind of sounds like mine. My parents pushed for me to finish college and get a diploma. I became certified in information technology but never made a career out of it. Instead I became a mother. Imagine their disappointment when they realized that I wanted a family more than anything. I still haven't told anyone about this baby outside of my husband and I'm actually finding my pregnancy a bit easier.

*Glong* - Hopefully you start feeling better. Cramping can be normal, but if it doesn't seem your normal, if that makes sense, then I'd definitely get it checked out.

*January* - I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling unwell. HG is horrible isn't it? I had it in 3 of my 4 previous pregnancies. The nausea lasted until almost 20 weeks. I was diagnosed with it this time too and given the meds for it. The nausea is still hanging on although it is getting better from when I was, say 8 or 9 weeks. I hope you start feeling better and that your DS gets well too xx

Anyone dealing with frequent headaches? Almost every Sunday when I turn a new week I always have a headache. They can last 2 or 3 days. When I'm not pregnant, I am prone to migraines so I'm assuming they are hormonal.


----------



## Heather.1987

Im still dealing with nausea. Especially in the evening i feel like death. So im convinced its a boy...landon was just like this too. And everything says boy including my gut and even my ob has guessed boy already! We have a girl name picked out but not a boy name.

I have been dealing with migraines too. I never ever get them but this pregnancy i get them several times a week. I gave up pop for over a year but i started again because the caffeine is the only thing that has helped.


----------



## glong88

It doesn't feel right but then again it isn't awful awful and I am not bleeding. It's just not right but the epu csnt see me until Wednesday at 1.40pm. I'm scared as with the pain I have no symptoms this pregnancy with my boys I was so sick


----------



## Alligator

glong - maybe it's a little girl this time? I'm praying for you, the waiting/wondering is very hard.


----------



## glong88

Alligator said:


> glong - maybe it's a little girl this time? I'm praying for you, the waiting/wondering is very hard.

That's what I am thinking although that would be to good to be true, a pregnancy with no symptoms and a girl after 2 boys! 

24 hours to go...


----------



## Alligator

Fx for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## MissEyre

glong - Hope you start feeling better. Hoping for the best at your appointment!

I've been getting headaches as well. Some of them do seem to hang on for a couple of days which is no fun. 

I was starting to feel like my nausea was finally starting to ease up a bit, but I ended up feeling sick for most of yesterday. I feel like the nausea has worn me down and it makes it hard to enjoy any aspect of this pregnancy. I keep reminding myself that growing a human is hard work and a miracle in and of itself. Hoping to start really enjoying the journey soon!!


----------



## Alligator

Miss I was the same. If it makes you feel better most of this week for me I've felt a lot better. I still have some queasy moments, mind you, but I can tell the nausea is on the way out...which is really good! Focus on the good days, you're bound to have more good than bad at this stage and it sucks when it comes back but you know it's likely just temporary. Hope you're feeling better...it's so hard mentally, I really really struggled the last 2 months. I was so very excited, but also nervous and scared and felt physically miserable so it was hard to enjoy pregnancy and then I felt guilty for not enjoying it.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Alligator said:


> eddjan - I am so sorry you're feeling unwell...I hope it passes for you soon. There is light at the end of the tunnel! Do you have family/friends nearby to help with your sick little one? Pregnant mama's with little ones already... I don't know how you do it! I could barely take care of myself weeks 6-12.
> 
> glong - cramping is normal, I have had some instances of minor cramping and some round ligament pain here and there, never lasts for too long and babe looked great last week (and heard on doppler just yesterday). I chalk it up to my uterus continuing to grow and stretch.

Thank you Alligator. It was another day off for my son today, still too ill for school. He isn't any bother really but I was too tired to take my 3 year old to pre school since I was up half the night changing my son's bed and cleaning up sick so had 2 kids beside me today lol. Honestly I was thinking of my normal Tuesday which is full of multiple school runs and then sports clubs in the evenings and was glad to be home! My mum would come down and help if I asked her to but I didn't want her catching a sick bug. Off to docs tomorrow to have my levels of electrolytes and ketones measured so hopefully it's not too bad. :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Good luck! I'm glad your mum is available in a pinch. So good to have grandparents nearby.


----------



## MissEyre

Alligator said:


> Miss I was the same. If it makes you feel better most of this week for me I've felt a lot better. I still have some queasy moments, mind you, but I can tell the nausea is on the way out...which is really good! Focus on the good days, you're bound to have more good than bad at this stage and it sucks when it comes back but you know it's likely just temporary. Hope you're feeling better...it's so hard mentally, I really really struggled the last 2 months. I was so very excited, but also nervous and scared and felt physically miserable so it was hard to enjoy pregnancy and then I felt guilty for not enjoying it.

Thanks Alli! That does make me feel better. Glad you are starting to feel better too!


----------



## Livvy

Starry I&#8217;m sorry about not being on good terms with your parents. That&#8217;s really hard. I hope you get better sleep soon and that they react super awesome about it. 

So sorry about the sickness January, I cannot even IMAGINE having hyperemesis. I hate throwing up and how do you even do that when you already have children?! You are amazing. I hope your son feels better soon! It&#8217;s so hard when our kiddos are sick!

Lilmiss I get migraines outside of pregnancy too, this pregnancy I got one almost every day early on. It. Was. Terrible. I&#8217;ve gotten a few the past few weeks but it seems to be getting better now that I&#8217;m nearing second tri. With my daughter though I got headaches at the beginning of second tri for a couple weeks. 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and will upload a pic in a minute :)


----------



## Livvy

Baby!
 



Attached Files:







6F2B59A6-5055-4D7B-B915-1F6941BCD714.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9









5F892426-C820-4B2E-A763-433EF7F1BD77.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Livvy. I attempted to contact them by both calling and leaving msgs and text messages but it appears they&#8217;ve blocked my number so nothing else I can do. 
I need to focus on our baby and letting that part of my life go now 

I must say your little one is super cute in the 3D pictures :)


----------



## Alligator

Livvy - so cute! 

Starry - Im so sorry. How awful... I cant believe they would treat their own child that way. Best to focus on yourself and your DH and your family.


----------



## glong88

Now in the waiting room for my scan.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Livvy said:


> Starry Im sorry about not being on good terms with your parents. Thats really hard. I hope you get better sleep soon and that they react super awesome about it.
> 
> So sorry about the sickness January, I cannot even IMAGINE having hyperemesis. I hate throwing up and how do you even do that when you already have children?! You are amazing. I hope your son feels better soon! Its so hard when our kiddos are sick!
> 
> Lilmiss I get migraines outside of pregnancy too, this pregnancy I got one almost every day early on. It. Was. Terrible. Ive gotten a few the past few weeks but it seems to be getting better now that Im nearing second tri. With my daughter though I got headaches at the beginning of second tri for a couple weeks.
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and will upload a pic in a minute :)

Ah thank you Livvy that's so sweet and made me smile. I was feeling quite crap this morning so it cheered me up :flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Great scan pics Livvy :thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

Praying for you glong - keep us posted.


----------



## glong88

Had my scan. Baby was fine. They didn't do much as I have my 12 week scan Monday coming but they obv checked heartbeat was there, which is was and checked my ovaries for cysts incase that was where pain was.

They have corrected my due date, I am now 12 weeks 2 days due 23rd July. :)


----------



## Alligator

Oh wonderful news!!! <3 so thrilled for you. You are a lucky one with no symptoms mama! Enjoy! And you moved ahead 4 days, that's the dream!


----------



## MissEyre

glong - congrats on a good scan and on moving ahead a few days!

Livvy - great scan pictures!!


----------



## glong88

Can't wait for my Monday scan and actually get a good view of baby and a nice photo.

Feels very odd to be pregnant and not sick. Hopefully it means a different gender


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear your scans went well, Liivy and Glong!

I had my doctor's appointment today and am glad to say that I am not anemic this time. My levels were 15.5 which was really good despite the fact that I'm not taking iron supplements. I had to in my last pregnancy because my iron level was only 11 so that's good at least. My weight gain though... I'm very ashamed of it. I have already gained 15 lbs. :shock: Probably because it has been so cold here that I've been cooped up inside so long and not really exercising. We live in a rural area and don't have any gyms nearby but as soon as the weather starts to break I'm definitely going to try to stay active. My sickness seems to be easing quite a bit but I did hear baby's heartbeat on doppler today so I'm hoping that means everything is fine.


----------



## Alligator

Lilmiss dont feel bad i have probably gained the same :( eating every hour, only carbs, being totally sedentary. It sucks but now that I am feeling better Im eating better (still eating often but making healthier choices!! And not as often or as much as I was before) and Im back at the gym. Im trying to trust that my body is doing what it needs.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yeah I think the major issue right now is that my stomach hurts worse when it's empty so I'm constantly snacking, and then it isn't always the best things because I can only tolerate certain foods. I think once the nausea goes away completely I can start focusing on eating healthier. How are you feeling now Alligator? Is your nausea still coming and going or is it gone for the most part?


----------



## Alligator

I'm feeling a lot better. I have some moments of nausea, almost queasiness, but by and large I feel really good. I won't say 100% because if I chance it too long without eating I get a bit queasy, and I still have some food aversions, but night and day in terms of the all day debilitating nausea. So long as I eat regularly I'm good!


----------



## Heather.1987

My nasuea just seems to still be getting worse...cant wait for it to end!


----------



## eppgirl

My nausea is finally getting a little better. I still can't eat like I used to be able to, but, I can at least eat more than once a day now and I feel hungry now whereas before I never felt hungry. 
I've been losing weight, last time I was at the doctor I had lost 5 pounds but the doctors not concerned and said he wanted me to lose weight but I don't see how that's good for the baby.


----------



## Buffyx

Im actually still nauseous. Also getting headaches, which is a new "symptom" for me. So annoying.

Lilmiss - I have low iron this pregnancy and am taking supplements. I had low iron last time too, with a level of 8. Despite going to the gym every day, I have already gained quite a bit of weight also. I cannot stop eating, and the nausea is unbearable if I dont eat.

Welcome Chrissy + January. I have updated the front page.


----------



## glong88

Buffyx said:


> Im actually still nauseous. Also getting headaches, which is a new "symptom" for me. So annoying.
> 
> Lilmiss - I have low iron this pregnancy and am taking supplements. I had low iron last time too, with a level of 8. Despite going to the gym every day, I have already gained quite a bit of weight also. I cannot stop eating, and the nausea is unbearable if I dont eat.
> 
> Welcome Chrissy + January. I have updated the front page.

Can you update me.to 23rd July please


----------



## Buffyx

glong88 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Im actually still nauseous. Also getting headaches, which is a new "symptom" for me. So annoying.
> 
> Lilmiss - I have low iron this pregnancy and am taking supplements. I had low iron last time too, with a level of 8. Despite going to the gym every day, I have already gained quite a bit of weight also. I cannot stop eating, and the nausea is unbearable if I dont eat.
> 
> Welcome Chrissy + January. I have updated the front page.
> 
> Can you update me.to 23rd July pleaseClick to expand...

Done :thumbup:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hey ladies. I just wanted to update that we went along to the first scan yesterday and all was looking well. I was surprised to be told baby is measuring 13weeks exactly since I had myself a week or more behind but that's great I've catapulted into 2nd tri lol. Will post a scan pic later on, but I have a due date now and it's July 19th! Still very sick here, but seeing baby has been a great boost and hopefully since I'm 13weeks now just a few more weeks of sickness (going by previous pregnancies). It's both my kids birthdays in the next week so that'll keep me busy too. Can someone please add me to the list of due dates I see there are a couple of ladies also due on the 19th, exciting! X


----------



## Alligator

A week ahead, edd! That's the dream lol. Awesome. I hope you start to feel better soon!

I feel pretty gross this morning and I was having a great week and thought the nausea is gone but I think I might be coming down with something or just having an off day. Feeling blah and happy it's Friday...all I want to do is lay around and sleep all day.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm in the swing days now too. One day the nausea will be tolerable with hunger pains, the next day it'll be horrible and I won't have much of an appetite. Buffy I'm with you on the frequent headaches and they are annoying.

January that's great to hear!


----------



## glong88

12 week scan Monday can't wait to get a proper look and share my photo with you all


----------



## JWC13

edd- we are due date buddies! I'm also due on 7/19.

Anyone else getting bad headaches lately? I thought that my lack of headaches in the first trimester was due to not drinking alcohol anymore but in the last week they have come back with full force. And of course we aren't supposed to take Advil and I don't want to take too much Tylenol so I'm basically just trying to suffer through them which sucks!


----------



## Alligator

JWC I have only had a couple headaches and they weren't that bad. Have you tried caffeine? Some women claim it helps with headaches for them...Like a cup of coffee, well within the recommended daily limits. You could also try peppermint essential oil on your temples (just make sure you buy high quality stuff).


----------



## Buffyx

January - i have added you to the front page :flow: i also have 2 birthdays in the same week with my kiddies. They are both born in September, 6 days apart. Im so pleased to be having a baby in a different month this time haha.

Glong88 - your scan will be great. Look forward to seeing pics :flower:

JWC - i never got headaches in first tri, but have started getting them now. It is so so annoying. They wont go away no matter what I do. I just have to wait for them to go away.


----------



## Buffyx

eppgirl said:


> My nausea is finally getting a little better. I still can't eat like I used to be able to, but, I can at least eat more than once a day now and I feel hungry now whereas before I never felt hungry.
> I've been losing weight, last time I was at the doctor I had lost 5 pounds but the doctors not concerned and said he wanted me to lose weight but I don't see how that's good for the baby.

Depending on your BMI with which you started your pregnancy, losing weight can definitely be OK.

If you begin with a lower BMI, you are expected to put on more weight.


----------



## glong88

Talking of babies born close together my boys are the 2nd and 3rd February haha! Glad this one will be a while after


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> JWC I have only had a couple headaches and they weren't that bad. Have you tried caffeine? Some women claim it helps with headaches for them...Like a cup of coffee, well within the recommended daily limits. You could also try peppermint essential oil on your temples (just make sure you buy high quality stuff).

Ha I have a cup of coffee every morning! Could not give that up and thankfully I didn't have to lol. I've considered looking into essential oils so I'll look into peppermint oil.


----------



## Alligator

Yeah I have a cup of coffee daily too ha there's just no way I could function without it. I used to have 2-3 cups a day between coffee and tea, but I now have only one, and rarely have any on the weekends anymore.


----------



## Buffyx

I have a pepsi max every day! Ive never had coffee before. If I drink tea (gone off it a bit during this pregnancy) I drink decaf.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Alligator- yes I'm so pleased to be a week further on than I thought. I hope you feel better soon it's not fun being ill whilst pregnant. 

Jwc- hey due date buddy! That's a shame your having regular headaches, hopefully that will settle soon for you.

Buffy- thanks for adding me on. That's funny your kiddos are 6 days apart so are mine lol. My son's is today and my daughter's is Friday! It is nice to be having a baby in a different month isn't it lol. Wow Glong 1 day between your 2, that's just like me and my bro. It's nice to be close but still have your own day haha! 

I really hope everyone's sickness and nausea shifts soon it really is miserable. I have woke up this morning and not thrown up for the first-time in about 8weeks but I doubt it's gone. X


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I try to have a caffeinated drink once a day too. I do notice that I get more headaches on the days when I don't drink caffeine although I think it is more likely hormones are to blame. We're in the days when hormones are no longer rising but are trying to level out and that can lead to frequent headaches. At least that's what my doctor told me.


----------



## glong88

eddjanuary10 said:


> Alligator- yes I'm so pleased to be a week further on than I thought. I hope you feel better soon it's not fun being ill whilst pregnant.
> 
> Jwc- hey due date buddy! That's a shame your having regular headaches, hopefully that will settle soon for you.
> 
> Buffy- thanks for adding me on. That's funny your kiddos are 6 days apart so are mine lol. My son's is today and my daughter's is Friday! It is nice to be having a baby in a different month isn't it lol. Wow Glong 1 day between your 2, that's just like me and my bro. It's nice to be close but still have your own day haha!
> 
> I really hope everyone's sickness and nausea shifts soon it really is miserable. I have woke up this morning and not thrown up for the first-time in about 8weeks but I doubt it's gone. X


I no, they were meant to be due 9th and 17th but yes ended up 2nd and 3rd. Thankfully although close they have their own days


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I spoke too soon. Nausea is back today with a vengeance :( Had to take 2 Diclegis tablets instead of just 1.


----------



## TexMel

Sorry to those of you still going through nausea! I have been much better, but have a little again today out of the blue.

The headaches, though, I can totally relate to. Mine showed up around 12 weeks and are here most days. Some days are worse than others. I try not to take anything for them most of the time, but I do have some fioricet from my doctor, which is a prescribed Med for migraines. I don't drink caffeine at all, but the fioricet does have some, so I would say that is partly why it helps. Luckily, I've only had to take 2 or 3 caps total in 2+ weeks. I did have some of these with my son, so I'm not too surprised.

Anyway, I hope you all have a nice weekend! We are being lazy and trying to clean up our disaster of a house. Going wedding dress shopping with my soon to be SIL for a bit tomorrow. Thankful I'm not actually in the wedding myself, but my husband and son both are!


----------



## StarryEyed88

JWC I have been getting ridiculous headaches!! The most painful. Even paracetamol doesn&#8217;t ease the pain. It&#8217;s usually towards the end of each week. The only thing that gets rid of it is going to bed early that night which really isn&#8217;t hard when they&#8217;re that bad.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies :)

Sorry that your nausea has come back. I felt nauseas this morning but some toast got rid of that. 

Busy day today, it&#8217;s Aimee-Jo&#8217;s Birthday so we&#8217;re taking her to be okay center and then the toy shop to choose a present. Off to see some family after too. 

Is anyone else dizzy when they stand up whether they stand up fast or slow?


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Sorry that your nausea has come back. I felt nauseas this morning but some toast got rid of that.
> 
> Busy day today, its Aimee-Jos Birthday so were taking her to be okay center and then the toy shop to choose a present. Off to see some family after too.
> 
> Is anyone else dizzy when they stand up whether they stand up fast or slow?


Yes very light headed I almost loose my vison for a spilt second. I also am having bad insomnia I can not sleep at night at all.


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> Sorry that your nausea has come back. I felt nauseas this morning but some toast got rid of that.
> 
> Busy day today, its Aimee-Jos Birthday so were taking her to be okay center and then the toy shop to choose a present. Off to see some family after too.
> 
> Is anyone else dizzy when they stand up whether they stand up fast or slow?

I hope you have a lovely day!

I don't have the dizzy thing this time, but I had it with my daughter almost every day. It used to scare me when I was home alone.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad I&#8217;m not alone. I was worried it may be my iron levels because I had to take iron tablets with my daughter. 

Aimee-Jos has a lovely day thank you. I&#8217;m exhausted though lol 

I&#8217;m cooking steak tonight with fries and peppercorn sauce, I&#8217;m feeling hungry ALL the time! Lol


----------



## eppgirl

, I have discovered something that I should have known about my disorder that may help me win the doctors over about a VBA2C. So with my condition I can NOT be in any kind of UV rays, (sun, halogen lighting, fluorescent lighting) that kind of thing. With both of my previous csections the doctors have used their lights (operating room lights, HORRIBLE for me) they would cut one off or whatever. Anyway, with my first I had a horrible experience, I was in and out during surgery, had horrible pains and should not have, and afterwards I could feel that I was "burned" internally. My scar reopened in holes for over 2 months after my surgery.
With my second it wasn't AS bad but healthwise I could have died. My blood pressure plummeted, I felt the "burning" I feel afterwards and dealt with months of burning.

I have to discuss with the doctors but it is either I have a VBA2C or they risk me dying because of the surgery. I am extremely lucky I made it through the first two. So many with my condition that just don't know or don't think do end up dying. It's scary! The other option is the hospital investing special filters for the light but honestly they'd have to get them anyway because if I do a VBA2C and an emergency happens, they would need the filters on the lights or I could still die.

I am now scared out of my mind and just praying my doctor will listen to me. Most doctors don't for the sole reason of "I'm the doctor not you"


----------



## TexMel

That sounds terrifying, eppgirl!! I'm so sorry, hopefully you can find a doctor willing to work with you.


----------



## eppgirl

It is! The worst part is that it is rare, there are maybe two doctors that I've seen my whole life (and I've seen a lot) that have even HEARD of it. A lot of them don't even look up what it is and just say well stay out of the lights. It is SO much more than that. I am missing the enzyme that breaks down the porphyrins from the sun and UV lights but that's not all, it affects the liver, gall bladder, stomach, it's in the bone marrow so affects all the joints in my body. I am considered anemic, BUT I also don't have the enzyme that breaks down iron sooo I get an overload of iron but because my liver can't process the iron it looks like my iron is low. There are like a million things. When doctors do tests it LOOKs like I have a hundred different disorders but it's all linked to my EPP. I also have immature red blood cells so my oxygen is honestly not that great but it looks like my oxygen is at 100%.

So all in all my health is not great. I am constantly in pain. And if I have to go outside at all or be in UV lights at all it is 100 times worse.


----------



## MissEyre

Eppgirl - That sounds really tough! I hope your doctors work with you. 

Still battling nausea over here, but have been feeling decent thus far today. Most of my sickness shows up in the evening so I'm sure I'll have my fill tonight. I've been distracting myself looking at all the baby gear. I know it's our second and that we don't have tons to buy, but I've been drooling over baby carriers all day anyway. I wish I knew the sex of our baby so I can finally start getting the nursery ready!


----------



## glong88

Here's my little one. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







20180115_165849.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Alligator

Eppgirl I am so sorry you have to deal with that...it sounds incredibly painful, inconvenient and scary, particularly while pregnant. I hope your doctors listen to you, you do sound like a good advocate for yourself!!

Was feeling good for a week and a half and have had a few crappier days now...yesterday was okay but Saturday was gross and I feel off today, not as bad mind you but not as well as I've felt. Doesn't help I have a huge and busy week at work and I just have zero motivation to do anything. I'm not sleeping well and I'm tired!

Does anyone else find that they not only pee often but it seems like...I don't even know how to describe it but that my pee 'volume' is low, like I don't pee as much each time as I usually would, and it comes out slower? Sorry this probably sounds gross and weird but almost as if someone was putting pressure on down there that made the pee come out slower. I feel like it's harder to empty my bladder than it usually is, and then consequently I have to pee again an hour later!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Eppgirl - So sorry to hear that. I hope you are able to work things out with your doctor.

Miss - I've had nausea again too, mostly at night, although the past couple days were horrible. I'm just waiting until it is gone completely and can finally enjoy the rest of pregnancy!

Alligator - Could you possibly have a UTI? Going by your symptoms, especially the pressure, it does sound like that's what it could possibly be although I will note that I get pressure sometimes just because of pregnancy and the weight of my uterus on top of my bladder. It wouldn't hurt to mention it to your doctor though xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eppgirl - That sounds quite scary. 

Glong- I&#8217;m not sure but I&#8217;m going to guess :pink: 

Alligator- I have to pee a lot but I was told that was normal?


Has anyone asked for delayed cord clamping? I&#8217;m tempted to ask my midwife about it.


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss I thought UTI too but it feels totally different than that, like you say, my uterus compressing my bladder versus the pain or pressure of a UTI. No stinging, or anything like that. I'll keep an eye on it and if it keeps up I'll ring my doctor.


----------



## Buffyx

I dunno Alli, that sounds a lot like me and I don't have a UTI. It isn't hard for me to get my wee ouy like with a UTI. There is no stinging or pain. I legitinately pee'd 5 times in half an hour today.

Unique - no i have never looked in to it before! Sounds interesting.


----------



## Alligator

This is going to sound weird and gross but it's all I can think of...it feels like I'm peeing through a smaller hole...like when you drink through a straw, and you compress it a little, or you use a really tiny straw vs. a large straw, obviously the 'flow' of liquid will be slower/faster. It feels like I'm peeing through a small straw lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> This is going to sound weird and gross but it's all I can think of...it feels like I'm peeing through a smaller hole...like when you drink through a straw, and you compress it a little, or you use a really tiny straw vs. a large straw, obviously the 'flow' of liquid will be slower/faster. It feels like I'm peeing through a small straw lol.

Thats a new one :haha:


----------



## Ginaj

UniqueBeauty said:


> Eppgirl - That sounds quite scary.
> 
> Glong- Im not sure but Im going to guess :pink:
> 
> Alligator- I have to pee a lot but I was told that was normal?
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked for delayed cord clamping? Im tempted to ask my midwife about it.

I looked into delayed clamping with my daughter and put it in my birth plan but once she was out, that was it, i wanted it all over with as soon as possible! Hated the feeling of baby being out but cord still attached :nope:


----------



## Buffyx

Yeh Alli. I think youll find it is normal. I feel the same way when I pee :)


----------



## Livvy

Peeing is the same for me alli. Haha I could literally keep peeing if I just kept sitting on the toilet, I could keep pushing squirts out hahahaha. 

I&#8217;ve done delayed cord clamping both times, it&#8217;s normal for the birth center I gave birth in. It is definitely a little annoying because I couldn&#8217;t pull the baby all the way up to my chest, they had to hang out on my belly till the cord was cut/placenta was out. Buuut it&#8217;s supposed to be good for baby, so...


----------



## Alligator

Ah I'm glad I'm not the only one haha sorry that was such a weird way to describe it, definitely not 'normal' for me when not pregnant but seems like it's probably normal for my pregnant state. Fun times!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn&#8217;t realise they couldn&#8217;t reach your chest. I had a PPH with Aimee-Jo so I&#8217;m going to have extra hands in the room just in case it happens again, I have an appointment in March about it. I&#8217;m a little nervous. I&#8217;m definitely going to try some positions where gravity is on my side too, with my two it was on my back and legs up.


----------



## Livvy

How scary unique!! Hopefully that won&#8217;t happen again this time. Yeah I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s normal that the cord is that short or I was just weird??


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Livvy said:


> How scary unique!! Hopefully that won&#8217;t happen again this time. Yeah I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s normal that the cord is that short or I was just weird??

It was! They transferred me by ambulance to the main hospital an hour away and put me in a room which said high dependency on. I was close to needing a transfusion but the drips they put me on got me back to feeling &#8216;normal&#8217; lol 

I&#8217;ve read that it may not happen again so fingers crossed!

Is anyone feeling or seeing movement/kicks yet? I haven&#8217;t felt kicks and I did with my other two pregnancies. I&#8217;ve felt what feels like baby pushing itself up on one side of my uterus but that&#8217;s it :shrug:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had delayed cord clamping with all my babies. Feels weird to have the cord hanging out between your legs :haha:

The cords were always long enough for me so that I was able to hold my baby on my chest immediately from birth and they just did everything while I held the baby. Weird that yours didn't reach, Liivy. Maybe somehow not all the cord came out? :shrug:

Unique - I've been feeling flutters for a couple weeks now. Can't wait until I'm feeling proper movement regularly.


----------



## JWC13

We finally made our facebook announcement today. As we all know, it isn't real until it is social media official haha! Also, I give credit to pinterest for the photo idea.
 



Attached Files:







FB Pregnancy Announcement.jpeg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Alligator

JWC I love that announcement. How lovely. I posted my first bump photo (baby's first in-utero selfie lol) on Instagram/FB and everyone is commenting such sweet things!!

SO I don't know if I'm feeling movements yet. I feel something...that doesn't feel like gas but then again everything is so shifted out of place that I've definitely had feelings that don't feel like gas but (TMI) seconds later I get really gassy so who knows. If I had to describe it it would be like a little mouse pitter patter running over my belly (but from the inside). Flutters, almost ripple like...does that make sense? I was told I have an anterior placenta so I wouldn't feel baby for longer, but I felt those feelings twice this morning, distinctly...and I felt them more off to the side.


----------



## Ginaj

Im sure Ive felt some movements! Only a couple of times and cant be 100% sure it wasnt gas :blush: the movements Ive felt are similar to what I felt with DD except way less stron. Almost like someones gently flicked or poked my belly but from the inside? With DD I didnt feel anything until way after the average but Im looking out for them more this time.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Its insane how each pregnancy you have is different. With Aimee-Jo I felt what I described as popcorn pops in my belly but now its like you said, the feeling you have when you need to fart. Lol 

Almost like a rolling motion!

JWC- Beautiful announcement :)

How are your bumps coming along? Mines popped out of nowhere lol


----------



## Buffyx

Sounds like baby, Alli. I'm pretty sure I've been feeling it too :flow: I had anterior placentas with my other two kids, and I felt internal movement, but DH couldnt feel them from the outside until around 23-24 weeks.

Looking good Unique. I'm HUGE :haha:

JWC - very cute announcement! I also announced with a page from a calendar.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180118-185538.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## eddjanuary10

Love your announcement JWC13, very cute!

I haven't been around here in a while, my son and I have flu and have been feeling really rotten. Hope to start picking up soon, at least I haven't had to do school runs in this snow and ice! 14 weeks pregnant today, haven't felt any movement here yet. I do a see a little bump though!


----------



## JWC13

I'm so jealous of all of you with bumps already! I still look the same, although some of my jeans are a bit tighter than normal and I'm having to use the hair band trick.

I'm so desperate for a belly because I think then I'll actually feel pregnant. Having really zero symptoms throughout the first trimester has made me honestly forget I'm pregnant most of the time. This actually scared me into thinking that something was wrong but we had a Dr. appt yesterday and heard the heartbeat so I know all is well.


----------



## glong88

JWC13 said:


> I'm so jealous of all of you with bumps already! I still look the same, although some of my jeans are a bit tighter than normal and I'm having to use the hair band trick.
> 
> I'm so desperate for a belly because I think then I'll actually feel pregnant. Having really zero symptoms throughout the first trimester has made me honestly forget I'm pregnant most of the time. This actually scared me into thinking that something was wrong but we had a Dr. appt yesterday and heard the heartbeat so I know all is well.



Im the same as you. No symptoms and I just want a bump or feel kicks go remind me I'm pregnant


----------



## Alligator

Buffy your bump is so cute, you look amazing! And I'm thinking it was baby...I feel like it was just different and distinct, I felt a few things last night too and I told hubby, and he immediately got excited and touched my belly but I told him it was on the inside and he wouldn't be able to feel anything, poor guy got a little sad lol. I've always been pretty in tune with my body so I think I would know when it was baby.


----------



## Buffyx

Don't worry ladies, I have had allll the symptoms! I suppose I got your share :haha: I still am getting some days of nausea, but overall I'm feeling much better.

Thanks Alli - Feeling huge for only 16 weeks, but with 3 kiddies under 3 I knew it would happen. I showed pretty early with the other two also. I bet you are feeling baby. Poor hubby :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great announcement, JWC! :)

Unique - Popcorn is exactly what it feels like! I've been trying to come up with a good way to describe it and that fits with what I've felt too. I'm pretty sure it is early movement.

Lovely bumps, ladies! I look like a cow LOL :wacko:

I used my doppler last night and found baby's heartbeat almost right away, so very reassuring that I'm able to at least hear him/her now. It was running 154 bpm. Now I just need to wait to see baby one more time and I can finally get my announcement posted. Still haven't been able to find a babysitter for my other four kids to go for a private ultrasound (I had to take them with me last time when I had my ultrasound at 6 weeks and it didn't work out well) so I may not be able to post until after my 20 week scan at the doctor's. It seems so far away. I envy those of you that are due at the beginning of July and are already 15/16 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

Im sure you dont look like a cow at all lilmiss! How awesome finding the HB :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

This baby&#8217;s heartbeat is around 150-160.

Has anyone started buying things yet?


----------



## Buffyx

I bought a bassinet the other day off Ebay, but Im not picking it up until next week. Ill wait to find out gender before buying anything else. Ill also need to go through the kids clothes to see what Ive got already too.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Because we weren&#8217;t planning on having a 3rd I literally got rid of everything so I&#8217;m having to get it all again! We&#8217;re not finding out the gender so mines just greys, whites and yellows lol 

I have a blanket, some mitts, vets, hats and bibs so far.


----------



## Alligator

I have only bought a couple small things (rainbow baby onesie, diaper genie that I actually bought with my first pregnancy)...my very generous friend has given us so much...we have a change table (need a mattress), a baby bjorn bouncer, a jolly jumper, a baby carrier, a play mat thingy (I am terrible...an activity centre??), countless toys and a high chair. We are spoiled!


----------



## Alligator

Unique...I can't believe I just now realized we have the same due date!! So exciting :)


----------



## glong88

Got my downs results today
Less than 1 in 10000

Now to start telling people


----------



## Alligator

Great news glong!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Unique...I can't believe I just now realized we have the same due date!! So exciting :)

:happydance:



glong88 said:


> Got my downs results today
> Less than 1 in 10000
> 
> Now to start telling people

Great news :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great to hear, *glong*! Hope your announcement goes well :)

I've been thinking this baby was a girl because it seems we're jinxed with the girl, boy, girl, boy pattern but honestly I'm secretly hoping it's a boy. My youngest is a boy so everything we have is boy stuff right now. I've thrown out everything from my girls since we were expecting to be done at four, so if it is a girl, we will have to buy a whole new wardrobe and baby girl stuff. Either that or we'll have to dress her as a boy for the first year of her life :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I figure for sleeping and being around home it doesnt matter. My son sleeps in a pink sleep sack with a pink blanket currently haha. No one would even know ;)

Alli, we got lots of things given to us from ny sister in law too. Very lucky! It all adds up.


----------



## StarryEyed88

We found out we&#8217;re team blue today. We are over the moon :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

StarryEyed88 said:


> We found out were team blue today. We are over the moon :)

Congrats!!


----------



## JWC13

StarryEyed88 said:


> We found out were team blue today. We are over the moon :)

Congrats, so exciting!!


----------



## Alligator

Im so anxious to find out if baby is a boy or girl and its a month away!! February 20!


----------



## Livvy

I had a super intense dream that baby was a girl, and my gender dreams with my other two were correct. I really want to find out this time but DH doesn't so I guess we probably won't! Can't think of any way to change his mind... 

I feel baby maybe once a day. I do have an anterior placenta, at least so far-- that's what they told me at the 12 week scan. I was feeling my daughter a lot more at this point, but she might have just been more active in general. She's still that way! DH had felt her from the outside when I was this far along with her. I think it'll be a while before he feels this one. 

Such a cute announcement JWC! 

Congrats glong! My results were 1 in ten thousand too :) and also a 1 in ten thousand risk of developing pre-eclampsia, which was reassuring!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alli - I&#8217;m so excited for you to find out. It has made everything feel much more real now :)

Livvy - can just you find out? Do you have a preference?
The technician said I have a posterior placenta yesterday. Which is why I have felt some slight movements. Can&#8217;t wait to feel him more regularly.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats S*tarryeyed* on team :blue:

*Alligator* I hear ya... I'm anxious too. My next appointment with my midwife is on Friday so I'm hoping that we'll have an official scan date then.

*Liivy* in my last pregnancy I didn't want to find out gender but my DH did. Is there a way the tech could maybe write down the gender on a piece of paper or put the gender bits in an envelope to look at later? Of course I'd understand if you didn't want to betray your DH's wishes and wanted to find out together.


----------



## Buffyx

I have been feeling baby move more, and even once from the outside yesterday when DH and I were at the movies! The movements are few & far between and quite quick, so I think it will be a little while before he manages to feel it.


----------



## Livvy

Starry I have a strong boy preference, not that it really matters I guess since we have one of each. Still, I do feel I would be disappointed if we find out ahead of time that it's a girl. So that's one reason I think I should wait until birth. 

Lilmiss, I suggested that to DH and he said no way, we find out together. ugh


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy that&#8217;s cute! DH is dying to feel him kick!

Livvy I thought I&#8217;d be the same with this bub. I really wanted a girl but deep down I always thought it was a boy. I really couldn&#8217;t be more happy now :) I hope you get your second boy though. I had friends also say that if I thought I would be disappointed then I should wait. I must say you have much better will power than I if you can :haha: I am way too impatient hence finding out at 15 weeks instead of 20. Plus I really wanted more time to prepare:)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm sorry to vent ladies but I'm so sick of being sick. Hit 14 weeks today and still feeling "off" most of the day. Granted it isn't as bad as before but I still have that gaggy feeling in the back of my throat and my stomach still feels unsettled. I'm tired of living on Diclegis. I'm so ready for MS to be a distant memory! :brat:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm sorry to vent ladies but I'm so sick of being sick. Hit 14 weeks today and still feeling "off" most of the day. Granted it isn't as bad as before but I still have that gaggy feeling in the back of my throat and my stomach still feels unsettled. I'm tired of living on Diclegis. I'm so ready for MS to be a distant memory! :brat:

Sorry youre still suffering with nausea, I do feel for you :hugs: I absolutely hated it for the 3 weeks I had it, cant imagine what it would be like to have it still!


----------



## eppgirl

Top left 14 weeks too right 15 weeks bottom left 16 weeks bottom right now at 17 weeks. Definite bump growth I'd say!
 



Attached Files:







collage1516610044532.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## eppgirl

Correction bottom left is 15 weeks and top right is 16 weeks


----------



## glong88

So we told the children and family last night. Safe to say everyone was shocked given my youngest is only 11 months lol x


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hey ladies just another update here. I'm still down with a bad flu here and was in hospital yesterday with respiratory complications, it's all been very scary and worrying. Going in for a scan today to check baby is ok because of how ill I was yesterday, they couldn't do any checks yesterday in A&E as there were no facilities for that in there. I'm hoping to see that little one is safe and well then maybe I can concentrate on getting better. Was already dealing with hypermesis when the flu hit so I really have not been having a great time in this pregnancy so far. I cant wait to start feeling better.

Will read through how everyone's been doing later when my head isn't pounding so much but I hope your all doing well. Xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Loving your bump pics eppgirl!


----------



## TexMel

Oh my goodness, edd. I'm so sorry you have been so ill! Hoping you get a great scan and little baby is doing well. The flu is going crazy around here right now, too. And as a pharmacist, I am kind of surrounded by it all day when I'm at work, but I've been successfully avoiding it so far with a ton of Lysol and hand sanitizer. :)

Get better soon!


----------



## Alligator

EDD I'm so sorry for what you've been through. Praying all is well...keep us posted!

I'm quite terrified of getting the flu...it's on the news everywhere here how bad it is, and deadly. I have had a the flu shot but it's still scary!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lovely bump pics, Eppgirl!

So sorry to hear that, January! Sounds miserable to have that while pregnant with how sick you've already been. The flu is bad here this year too and it worries me, especially with the kids being so prone to getting it. Really wish spring would hurry up and get here so all these bugs will die off.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Lovely bump :)


Lots of flu here too, my son missed his flu vaccine because he was ill so I&#8217;m trying to get him in for that somewhere. I don&#8217;t want him catching it! They won&#8217;t give my daughter one although she&#8217;s old enough they said I have to wait until December again?! 

Can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m already coming on 16 weeks, I have my next midwife appointment on the 30th. Can&#8217;t remember what they do but she told me they won&#8217;t listen to the HB now until 25 weeks! So glad I have a doppler.


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry the flu seems to be going around!

Im 17 weeks today, and spent the day at the hospital with my son who has a bad infection in his leg :( He got some nice strong antibiotics and is now fast asleep for the night.

What a day! I'm exhausted.


----------



## Alligator

Oh no buffy! Your poor boy. I hope he heals up fast. Not how you wanted to spend your night I'm sure.

16 weeks tomorrow for me as well and it seems crazy! Unique - that's interesting, at my OB appointments they listen to babe on doppler each time. My first one I was just about 14 weeks and the doctor found babe within a minute or so (I will say I am faster at finding babe at home lol). I think my next appointment is Feb 4? I go every 4 weeks until 26 or 28 weeks I believe.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Oh Buffy that&#8217;s awful. I hope he gets better quickly. 
And yay for 17weeks. Time is just flying!!

Allie I wish I had a Doppler but now I feel him moving now it&#8217;s reassurance enough :)


----------



## Alligator

Starry I feel like i can feel flutters...every now and then...I don't think I'll know for certain it's baby for a few weeks though.


----------



## Buffyx

Well we are back again to hospital again with him. It's been horrible. 

Yay for everyone feeling movement:)


----------



## Alligator

Poor thing...praying he get well soon!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry, Buffy. It's so difficult when our LOs are hurting and there isn't much we can do :(

My appointment on Friday can't come soon enough. I'm really hoping I'll have an official scan date then. I haven't seen baby since 6 weeks and it feels like a lifetime!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffy- Hope he feels better soon. 

Had some good news tonight. The person who killed my Dylan admitted to killing him today at the station, he&#8217;s being taken to court for punishment :)


----------



## Alligator

Wow, unique...that's great news. I hate even saying great because it's an awful circumstance but I'm glad they were honest and have taken responsibility, and that there will be some type of formal punishment for the crime.


----------



## Buffyx

I hope they get what they deserve, Unique!!

Thanks ladies. My little boy is unfortunately spending another night tonight in hospital, but should be coming home in the morning :flow:


----------



## glong88

Almost 15 weeks now. Going so fast. Can't wait to feel some movement and begin to actually look pregnant...

Feeling it's another boy at the month but praying for a girl. July can't come quick enough


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thanks ladies, just have to wait for a court date now to find out what his punishment is! 

Went and got a couple more baby bits today. A long sleeve vest and trouser set and 3 plain white vests. I&#8217;m just buying white :haha: I&#8217;ll get some coloured stuff when baby is born and we know the gender. 

Have you all got ideas for names? 

We have Tommy for a boy after OHs grandad and I love Olivia for a girl, just need to win my partner over lol


----------



## Buffyx

We find out in Feb what we are having. Then i Will start buying. I did buy a bassinet but need to pick it up once little man is all better.

I like Luna & Willa for a girl. I've got nothing for a boy. At all.


----------



## ameeann

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop on and say hello... Update you all, we're now pregnant again due October 5th but will be delivered at 37 week via section! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time!!

Hope you are all doing well <3


----------



## MissEyre

Unique - great news! I hope that brings some peace to your family.

Buffy - Hope your son is ok!

Ameeann - Congratulations! Many prayers for a sticky bean for you. 

I've just finished going through 10 pages on here catching up with everyone. Cute bump pics and congrats to those already knowing the gender.

We just got back from a lovely week in Florida. It was nice to disconnect from the internet and social media and soak up every laugh and giggle from my daughter and to spend some quality time with my husband. 

I've been feeling an occasional tap from the baby. They are small and quick, but it's exactly how I remember it with my daughter. It's so exciting!! 

I'm finally getting a little bump. I've been in maternity pants for well over a month now and am excited to hear baby's heartbeat tomorrow at my appointment. I'm hoping they'll schedule the anatomy scan at that time as well. It'll probably be in a month. Can't wait to find out whether we are team blue or pink!! 

Still dealing with some nausea, but I can tell that it's weakening. I'm just ready to be completely done with feeling sick. Bring on the happy weeks of 2nd tri!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

ameeann said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to pop on and say hello... Update you all, we're now pregnant again due October 5th but will be delivered at 37 week via section! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well <3

Thats great news, congratulations:)


----------



## Alligator

amee I'm so happy for you - that is wonderful news <3 all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## JWC13

ameeann said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to pop on and say hello... Update you all, we're now pregnant again due October 5th but will be delivered at 37 week via section! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well <3

This is so great!!! I'm so happy for you, what amazing news!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Unique* - I'm glad that they are petering out punishment for killing Dylan. About time! I hope you can find some solace now :hugs:

*Ameeann* - Wow! Massive congrats, hun! Praying for a sticky bean for you this time :happydance:

*MissEyre* - That's great that you're starting to feel movement. I would describe mine as little taps too. Hope sickness doesn't hold out too much longer for you. I'm starting to feel better too but it is still hanging on. I too am ready to be done with it for good!

AFM SPD is starting to kick in already. I had it bad in my last two pregnancies so I'm not surprised that it is starting earlier each time. Other than that and my MS that just won't seem to let go, I'm doing ok. My appointment is tomorrow... praying I'll finally get a scan date! I still haven't announced yet but I'm itching too, just waiting for a positive scan and then I will.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So last night I *finally* felt baby kick AND saw it from the outside, such a strong one too! :cloud9:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> So last night I *finally* felt baby kick AND saw it from the outside, such a strong one too! :cloud9:

Awww jealous. I want this so bad


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Baby must be quite content because I&#8217;ve only had the one :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

Unique that is so amazing! I haven't felt/seen anything from the outside but I am almost certain I've felt little flutters a few times now.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Last night when I was led flat in bed I placed both hands on my belly and I could feel the baby shimmying round, it was lovely. No more kicks for me today though :( :haha:


----------



## glong88

Still not felt anything and stupidly tried a hone Doppler tonight and csnt find any heartbeat either ffs


----------



## Livvy

I haven&#8217;t felt movement for a few days and couldn&#8217;t find the heartbeat just now either. :/ 

Unique, Olivia is a great name! ;) it&#8217;s my name haha. 

Congrats Ameeann!! Thrilled for you!

So sorry about your son Buffy, and your flu January. I had to go to the ER last week for my son too and I wouldn&#8217;t wish it on anyone


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope your little ones stop hiding from the doppler soon! 

Olivia is literally the only girls name I really like :haha: 

Currently waiting for our Greek food to arrive and watching Netflix, I&#8217;m so hungry ALL the time!


----------



## glong88

Oh yes I am hungry so much aswell. Not good


----------



## Alligator

Insatiably hungry!! My MIL told me yesterday not to worry about that as all your extra fat will melt away when you breastfeed! Hahaha thanks?!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I wish I was hungry. I'm still dealing with nausea :(

No scan date for me yet. I don't have my next appointment until February 21st and my midwife said I'll for sure get one then. Really bummed out. Was hoping I'd get another before the anatomy scan so I can announce finally. My midwife said that she sees no reason why I can't announce. She found the hb on doppler right away. I'm just extra cautious from losing babies in the past and then having to turn around and tell everyone I miscarried after I'd already announced.


----------



## Buffyx

I have been the opposite of hungry today.

We have had our little boy in & out of hospital since Tuesday. I have had an abscess on my lady-parts and ended up in hospital myself for antibiotics. Then last night (Saturday) we all came down with gastro and are still battling it today. It has been the week from hell and I need it to be over. There is not much more I can take of this. I am so tired & miserable. The whole family is.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy so sorry to hear about all the troubles. I hope everything starts sorting itself out for you ASAP! FEel better soon xx

Lilmiss sorry to hear youre still dealing with nausea. I cant even imagine how hard that would be!

Alli / glong - I cannot stop eating. Its out of control. I almost feel as though as soon as Ive finished eating Im already hungry:dohh:


----------



## Alligator

Buffy I am so sorry... what a terrible week! I hope its upwards from here. Wish I was closer so I could bring you all some soup or something. Hugs. 

lilmiss we have some elective ultrasound places here... do you have any where you are? You have to pay so I dont know what your budget is but you can look into it?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks, Starry. I tend to have nausea until 20 weeks unfortunately. It is easing with each passing day... I actually made dinner tonight without gagging... but I can't wait until it is gone for good.

Alligator I'm going to look into a private ultrasound. There are a couple places that do it around here that aren't too badly priced. We're looking at the very end of February/beginning of March if I wait for my midwife to give me one. Call me impatient but I can't wait that long to see the baby.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lilmisscaviar said:


> Thanks, Starry. I tend to have nausea until 20 weeks unfortunately. It is easing with each passing day... I actually made dinner tonight without gagging... but I can't wait until it is gone for good.
> 
> Alligator I'm going to look into a private ultrasound. There are a couple places that do it around here that aren't too badly priced. We're looking at the very end of February/beginning of March if I wait for my midwife to give me one. Call me impatient but I can't wait that long to see the baby.

I couldnt wait that long either!


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks guys! We are all feeling much better today. So happy to be healthy. 

My appetite is definitely back! Ive had 2 icecreams today :haha:

Lilmiss - how awful that you are having to wait so long for a scan! Having a doppler does help though I'm sure.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Has anyone had a problem down here with various veins? I had them with my other pregnancies but they are so sore and irritated this time :nope:


----------



## TexMel

Oh my, Buffy! Glad you are doing better now, but that sounds awful!!


----------



## TexMel

Sorry I have been awful about remembering to come on here! This weekend, we had a baby shower to attend, and 2 birthday party for 4 different people in 2 different cities (4 hours away from each other), so we were on the go the whole time. But, it was a fun time. 

I am feeling so much better most days, but I have the appt with the cardiologist this Thursday. Of course the palpitations have died down so much since I made the appt, but I'm getting checked out anyway. Don't want to risk it! We find out gender 2 weeks from Wednesday (Valentine's day) and I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Alligator

Tex how exciting! We find the gender out on Feb 20 and I'm literally counting down the days lol. I can't wait! Hubby is so excited too.

Ugh today the morning sickness hit full force again. Threw up my breakfast and have felt nauseous ever since with a terrible headache to boot :( I thought this part was over!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> Tex how exciting! We find the gender out on Feb 20 and I'm literally counting down the days lol. I can't wait! Hubby is so excited too.
> 
> Ugh today the morning sickness hit full force again. Threw up my breakfast and have felt nauseous ever since with a terrible headache to boot :( I thought this part was over!!!

We find out February 20 as well. Feels like a lifetime away still!


----------



## Alligator

So long! Although you find out like 18 hours before me haha I think Aus is like 2/3 of a day ahead of Canada in terms of time zones!! Will be looking forward to updates!

Happy 18 weeks buffy!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Midwife went fine today. I done go back to see her now until April 14th! I was in and out in 10 minutes.

I have my 20 week scan on the 20th but we still aren&#8217;t finding out what we&#8217;re having :)


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> So long! Although you find out like 18 hours before me haha I think Aus is like 2/3 of a day ahead of Canada in terms of time zones!! Will be looking forward to updates!
> 
> Happy 18 weeks buffy!

Thanks!
Yes but technically you find out first because Ill be 21 weeks haha.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Midwife went fine today. I done go back to see her now until April 14th! I was in and out in 10 minutes.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on the 20th but we still arent finding out what were having :)

April 14th, that seems ages away


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Midwife went fine today. I done go back to see her now until April 14th! I was in and out in 10 minutes.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on the 20th but we still arent finding out what were having :)
> 
> April 14th, that seems ages awayClick to expand...


I thought that too but apparently because I go see the consultant at the main hospital in March she doesnt have to see me until then :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

Oh buffy haha that's true!

Unique same anatomy scan date, so exciting! Good for you for not finding out I literally can't wait to find out, I'm so excited!


----------



## JWC13

Can't wait until everyone starts finding out the gender! So I FINALLY have a bump! I just got out of the shower and looked in the mirror and was like woah, you decided to appear today out of nowhere. My pants have been getting tighter for a couple of weeks now but it just took forever to finally show. 

Now I just can't wait to finally feel baby girl moving around. I think once I get more of a bump and feel her I'll finally feel pregnant.


----------



## eppgirl

6 days til my ultrasound, I want it now! 
Tmi but I am crazy gassy. Most of it doesn't come out though and I'm left in severe pain, I'm gonna ask the doctor at my next appt but was just wondering if you ladies knew anything that I could take to help?


----------



## glong88

My scan isn't until 5th march but won't be finding out. Have midwife this Friday so hopefully hear heartbeat


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have a bump but when I&#8217;m sat down it just feels like flab :haha: not feeling anymore kicks though, just the rolling and pressing sensation. 

Strangely I&#8217;m not even tempted to find out what we&#8217;re having but I think that&#8217;s because I&#8217;ve already got one of each. 

I can&#8217;t button my jeans up anymore so I&#8217;m doing the hairband trick but they fall down :dohh: :haha:

*Eppgirl* not had that but I&#8217;m suffering with constipation atm and that gives me bad cramps.


----------



## Alligator

I have noticed bad gas in the last few days as well...poor DH!! And sleeping on my stomach is getting harder every night it seems...I can feel little bubs in there!

Last night at like 3 am I couldn't sleep and went into the other room (DH had been out late and kept me up waiting then snoring and just being a boor, we are in a fight at the moment LOL) and as I lay down I swear babe was having a party in there. Lots of rolling and tapping and wiggles, it felt like...it was so weird and cool.


----------



## Ginaj

eppgirl said:


> 6 days til my ultrasound, I want it now!
> Tmi but I am crazy gassy. Most of it doesn't come out though and I'm left in severe pain, I'm gonna ask the doctor at my next appt but was just wondering if you ladies knew anything that I could take to help?

Im the same. So painful. I have found drinking peppermint tea works? 

Also.. 
I was 18weeks yesterday and have been feeling what I think are movements every so often for a couple of weeks (but not sure enough to bet my life it isnt just wind :blush:) anyway, I was led on my back in bed and DH had his arm across my lower belly when I felt what I was sure was a bit of a poke from the inside. A bit later I mentioned to DH I thought I felt baby move earlier and he said I thought I felt it move but it must have just been you but Im certain he felt the same as what I felt.

Is this even possible? With my first I didnt feel movement until much later than the average. I am fairly slim, Im under consultant for my weight :shrug: so wonder if it is possible? I dont know what else could have caused it?


----------



## Alligator

Ginaj I think it's very possible! I am like you...I'm pretty sure I've felt baby move, like 99% sure...but not sure I would bet my life on it yet. I'm 17w!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay for a bump JWC! :happydance:

Unique - I'm not really interested in finding out gender this time either. This will also be our tie breaker. Still on the fence about whether we will or not. Since it's our last baby and this pregnancy seems to be flying, I might save the surprise until birth.

Ginaj definitely possible to feel movement sooner than each pregnancy! I didn't feel my first until 18 weeks, my second at just 13 weeks, my third at 16 weeks (had an anterior placenta), my fourth at 12 weeks and this one I could swear I began feeling bubbles as early as 10 weeks.

As for the gassiness... yes I definitely noticed more of it recently especially after I drink milk or eat dairy for some reason.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Ive been feeling bubs for weeks. I get definite kicks now. Sometimes it freaks me out :haha:
Gas has been an ongoing issue for me too!

I&#8217;m starting to get concerned about weight gain though. Due to my weight the dr said I shouldn&#8217;t be put on more than 5kg, max of 9kg. I&#8217;ve already gained the one 1kg I lost in early pregnancy and now I&#8217;ve put on another. So technically 1kg since pre-pregnancy weight. I&#8217;m paranoid of gaining more than I should!


----------



## Buffyx

Uhhhh starry Ive put on like 7kg. Your Doctor would die! :haha:
Seriously DO NOT STRESS about it. Just eat when youre hungry and enjoy your pregnancy. Stressing out over weight gain will hinder your enjoyment (I know because Ive done it and was miserable!) 

Worry about it later on.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Agree with the weight gain, I&#8217;m not bothered this time as I&#8217;ll be joining slimming world again when baby is born and the diet works great for me. 

I was up most the night cause DD wouldn&#8217;t stay in her own bed and as I got back into bed I placed my hands on my belly and I could feel every movement the baby made, it felt like rolls and stretches lol, I don&#8217;t get any of that in the day!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy and Unique. I appreciate your replies xx
It&#8217;s hard when the doctors are so harsh. 
And when I&#8217;m hungry all the time :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

If you are hungry, it is for a reason! Listen to your body :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Agreed with buffy - if you're hungry, eat. Listen to your body! Obviously try not to eat big macs every time LOL. I've been trying to do that now that I feel better, just make healthier choices and stop eating when I feel full (usually that means eating an hour later anyway but oh well). Lots of fruit and veg when I can. But treat yourself too, listen to your body and enjoy!

I am 100% certain I felt a kick last night. Not just a flutter or a roll or a stretch but a baby kick. It was like a poke, from the inside out. It was so cool. I literally said 'holy crap' out loud when it happened because I knew, it was so obvious... hubby put his hands on my belly (we were laying down) and it happened 3-4 more times and I said 'oh gosh did you feel that?!' each time, because it felt so clear and big to me, but hubby couldn't feel sadly.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Starry I definitely wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain. You're growing another life, for crying out loud! I admit that I ate a lot of fast food and junk food with my last baby and you can see from my siggy the size he would have been if I had went to my due date. Not only was he huge but I gained a ton and had polyhydramnios. In fact, I can't tell if my belly is some of my previous baby weight that I didn't lose or if it is really baby. Anyways just try to eat as healthy as you can and the weight should fall off rather quickly within a few months after birth.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I feel like I&#8217;ve put a lot of weight on but bugger it :shrug: :haha:

So bizarre but I&#8217;ve been seeing and feeling kicks and movement all evening today! My daughter even had a few kicks on her hand :cloud9:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Anyone feel achy in the area between their belly button and groin? I keep feeling tender there, usually near the end of the day, although some days it lasts all day. Not really crampy... more of a dull pain. No bleeding or anything so I'm assuming it is stretching but it can be kind of annoying.

I was off Diclegis for a few days but then my nausea has returned today so I had to take one. I can't wait until this MS is a thing of the past. In good news DH felt the baby kick his hand today so my assumption about early movements was not just me being crazy :)


----------



## glong88

lilmisscaviar said:


> Anyone feel achy in the area between their belly button and groin? I keep feeling tender there, usually near the end of the day, although some days it lasts all day. Not really crampy... more of a dull pain. No bleeding or anything so I'm assuming it is stretching but it can be kind of annoying.
> 
> I was off Diclegis for a few days but then my nausea has returned today so I had to take one. I can't wait until this MS is a thing of the past. In good news DH felt the baby kick his hand today so my assumption about early movements was not just me being crazy :)


Oh my god yes when I'm laying in bed at nights i get this


----------



## TexMel

I totally agree with Buffy about the weight gain. Eat what makes you feel good and worry about the gains after baby is here and you can actually do something about it! I have gained back the 5lb I had lost in early pregnancy and added another 5 or so. Oh well.

Eppgirl - simethecone is 100% safe in pregnancy for gas!! It is the active ingredient in Gas-x. I would highly recommend that if you are still experiencing gas pains.

My son tested positive for Flu b on Thursday night. I woke up that night and had to take some zofran in the middle of the night and had some horrible GI issues yesterday morning, but I don't think I actually had the flu. We are both much better today. In fact, I feel a little guilty about calling out of work today.

ETA: I am definitely feeling movement every day now! No kicks, but the rolling and stretching feeling! It's so fun! I forgot how much I missed this after my son was born!! (I actually cried when I realized after we got home from the hospital that I wouldn't feel him inside me anymore. I chalk that up to crazy post-partum hormones :) )


----------



## Alligator

I have those same rolling and stretching feelings Tex! Often at like 3-4am when I wake up to pee I feel little flutters. Like a muscle twitch, when I lay back down in bed. Does this mean overnight is babys active time?! Lol! Might be trouble later on! Right now its lovely and like a little secret only me and baby share (and Im also able to fall back asleep quickly!)


----------



## TexMel

Alli, that was my experience last time around. He was most active from 9-10pm and then again when I woke up in the middle of the night to pee. He was definitely a nighttime baby the first month or so, but it corrected itself. I feel this one most at night the same way, I think it has to do with when we are the least active


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm finally booked into a private scan on February 10th. I hope we can find a babysitter for the kids before then so DH can go along. I would like him to be there but if not then I'll have to go alone. Excited to see the lil bean and possibly even find out gender :)


----------



## TexMel

Talking about baby moving.... I just experienced the sweetest thing so far! I had Austin laying across my lap, facing me, on our glider. So, we were belly to belly. Just as Austin was falling asleep, the baby started moving around and it was drawn to the left side of my belly, where Austin was! It was almost like the baby was cozying on up to him for a snuggle. I may sound crazy, but it happened a few times and it was all concentrated directly on that one side. I love this feeling!!


----------



## Buffyx

Thats the same as me, Alli! Always during the night after I pee! I pee quite a few times :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah! DD stayed in her own bed all night until 7:45 this morning (very rare) and sods law I was up a lot. 

Not feeling baby move again though, very odd. I wonder what position he/she must be in :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

Aw tex that's so sweet! <3

I told my mom about the late night movement and she was chuckled and said 'hopefully that's not when baby is up when he/she's here!' hehe.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Aw tex that's so sweet! <3
> 
> I told my mom about the late night movement and she was chuckled and said 'hopefully that's not when baby is up when he/she's here!' hehe.

Ive been told that too :haha: 


- Had my flu vaccine today and having to take my son to have his done within the next hour. Ridiculous that I have to go to a completely different doctors surgery for him to have it though :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

Unique that's so silly! Is it because of his age?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Unique that's so silly! Is it because of his age?

No! Because he was poorly when they were going it at the school he had to go to for a catch up appointment, its the other side of town :dohh: it was that or drive 35 minutes to the next place :shrug: so silly, my doctors surgery is literally across the road from me :haha:


----------



## Alligator

That's frustrating! So much driving around.

You guys...I swear I don't have any more energy than I had first tri. I am just as tired. I feel less miserable all the time, which is awesome. I feel mostly myself, bar some mild morning nausea and nausea if I don't eat regularly. But man...I can get 8-9 hours of sleep a night and I'm yawning mid-day at work and ready for bed by 8pm. I want energy back! And I want a nap!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I could do with a nap in the day :haha: 

Im full of a cold today surprise surprise! 

I need you ladies to look at this test. My friend is on the coil and doesnt have periods but did this pink one mid day yesterday (saved pic when she sent it) and top blue one today. I swear I see a faint line but can you?


----------



## eppgirl

:teamblue: ...


----------



## UniqueBeauty

eppgirl said:


> :teamblue: ...

Congratulations lovely :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Yay epp!! 

Unique I see a line especially on the blue dye test but i know those tend to get a bad rep.


----------



## Ginaj

UniqueBeauty said:


> I could do with a nap in the day :haha:
> 
> Im full of a cold today surprise surprise!
> 
> I need you ladies to look at this test. My friend is on the coil and doesnt have periods but did this pink one mid day yesterday (saved pic when she sent it) and top blue one today. I swear I see a faint line but can you?
> 
> View attachment 1025701
> 
> View attachment 1025703

I think I see a line but dont trust pics of tests... 2 months of what I thought were faint lines and pretty much everyone on this forum agreeing only to get AF right on time. Wonder if theres something to do with flash/sensitivity/lighting in pics that makes lines visible. Good luck to your friend, hope she gets the outcome she wants!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats Eppgirl!

I do see a line in the blue test. Can't really tell on the other one. How crazy! Keep us updated. :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Her husband doesn&#8217;t want any more but it takes two to tango. She&#8217;s testing again in the morning.


----------



## Alligator

It's so silly when husbands are like 'I don't want anymore' but seem to have no problem DTD without any sort of protection...like, they know how babies are made!!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alligator said:


> It's so silly when husbands are like 'I don't want anymore' but seem to have no problem DTD without any sort of protection...like, they know how babies are made!!!!

Haha yes! I was repeatedly "blamed" for this baby when we first found out about this baby by my DH. He's come around now but it was a shock to both of us when we first found out because we weren't trying. I just love how they blame the woman. Like seriously? If you wanted to make doubly sure nothing happened you would get a vasectomy. The mention of that always makes him cringe because "its a sensitive area". Well suck it up, buttercup. I've had a baby come out of mine! How do you think _I_ feel? *sigh* Men... :rofl:

Unique - I don't see a line on the first but I think I see a sliver of a line on the second. Could just have line eyes though.

Eppgirl - Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alli I feel you with the no energy thing. I keep wondering where the extra energy is going to come through :haha: I&#8217;ve gone from gymming 6 days a week to barely scraping 2. 

Unique I see lines but I&#8217;ve always had terrible line eye. 

Yay Epp!! Go team blue :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She&#8217;s got two boys already and she was insanely jealous about my pregnancy :nope: I&#8217;d love for her to be expecting her third. We were bump buddies with Aimee-Jo and her boy Leo. Her hubby was due for the snip but someone was off sick at work so he had to cover on that day! :wacko:
She&#8217;s told me he&#8217;lol tell her to get rid which she won&#8217;t do :thumbup:

13 days until 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## Alligator

My 13 day scan countdown is on too!

Men are so ridiculous. No problem with participating at the time and then buyers remorse later on. It takes two to tango buddy! And men do NOT get to complain about a little snip snip when women give birth and have periods every month. NOPE.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> My 13 day scan countdown is on too!
> 
> Men are so ridiculous. No problem with participating at the time and then buyers remorse later on. It takes two to tango buddy! And men do NOT get to complain about a little snip snip when women give birth and have periods every month. NOPE.

Exactly! 

I dont know if its he same with every mum but Im sure the majority do, we do most of it anyway :shrug: :haha: 

V day, then partners birthday and then the scan so at least I have something to break the wait up lol 

Me and DH were talking today about the scan and how the drawer is full of white clothes, he said why dont WE find out the sex and not tell anyone but I said no way, its staying a secret!


----------



## MissEyre

I've never understood why some men aren't willing to get a vasectomy. Women have to go through so much between periods, pregnancy, and childbirth that it's a small thing for the husband to get a vasectomy. A tubal ligation seems much more invasive and it's even been proven to be slightly less effective.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

MissEyre said:


> I've never understood why some men aren't willing to get a vasectomy. Women have to go through so much between periods, pregnancy, and childbirth that it's a small thing for the husband to get a vasectomy. A tubal ligation seems much more invasive and it's even been proven to be slightly less effective.

I completely agree!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She took another test today and it was completely negative. Before she took it she told her husband and he said to her I don&#8217;t want another and besides you&#8217;d never cope with a third. After that he completely blanked her. I think he&#8217;s an asshole, always grumpy.


----------



## Alligator

Oh dear unique Im sorry for your friend. Why are men so cruel sometimes?


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;m sorry to hear that about your friend Unique!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She says it&#8217;s for the best because of her mental health. 

Saw baby kick again this morning but only the once :nope: I can&#8217;t wait to feel him/her every day!


----------



## eppgirl

We are team blue.


----------



## MissEyre

UniqueBeauty said:


> She took another test today and it was completely negative. Before she took it she told her husband and he said to her I dont want another and besides youd never cope with a third. After that he completely blanked her. I think hes an asshole, always grumpy.

That is an awful thing to say. I hope she's ok!!


----------



## Alligator

So exciting epp girl <3


----------



## Buffyx

Congratulations eppgirl :blue::flower:

We have 10 days til our scan to find out what we are having. Im getting impatient now!! I was thinking girl, but now I'm really not sure what I think. 

Unique - your friend's husband sounds like he sucks. 

My husband is happy to get the snip, but since I am already having a csection, I think I will just get my tubes done.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow Unique... if my husband told me that I'd slap him. Seriously. What an awful thing to say to someone who is going through a hard enough time as it is worrying if she may be pregnant or not.

My scan is tomorrow! Hopefully baby cooperates and we'll be able to find out the gender of our tie breaker :happydance:


----------



## Alligator

Caviar cant wait to hear about your scan!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How exciting! 

The closer I get to my scan the more intrigued I am to know what I&#8217;m having :haha: I will try not to cave though because I really would love a surprise. That special moment where they yell ITS a GIRL!, ITS A BOY! :cloud9:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> How exciting!
> 
> The closer I get to my scan the more intrigued I am to know what Im having :haha: I will try not to cave though because I really would love a surprise. That special moment where they yell ITS a GIRL!, ITS A BOY! :cloud9:

I'm with you honey. As much as I would love to no and I have with my 2 boys I want that magical surprise... come on we can hold out together


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> How exciting!
> 
> The closer I get to my scan the more intrigued I am to know what Im having :haha: I will try not to cave though because I really would love a surprise. That special moment where they yell ITS a GIRL!, ITS A BOY! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm with you honey. As much as I would love to no and I have with my 2 boys I want that magical surprise... come on we can hold out togetherClick to expand...

Definitely, lets do this :thumbup::haha:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> How exciting!
> 
> The closer I get to my scan the more intrigued I am to know what Im having :haha: I will try not to cave though because I really would love a surprise. That special moment where they yell ITS a GIRL!, ITS A BOY! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm with you honey. As much as I would love to no and I have with my 2 boys I want that magical surprise... come on we can hold out togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Definitely, lets do this :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

We can do it!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I really wish I had patience enough to wait to find out until birth. Unfortunately I even have a hard time waiting until 20 weeks lol.

Anyways we are officially team :blue: It was a bit of a shock that we broke the girl, boy, girl, boy pattern.


----------



## Buffyx

When i had my daughter, she had shoulder dystocia. A million people rushed in after the midwife pressed the button. She was blue. She hadnt been getting oxygen due to her being stuck. We were terrified. No one in those moments cared whether she was a boy or a girl. No one was happily shouting "it's a girl!" I wouldnt have known for a while. Im glad i had found out that she was a girl at my 20 week scan.

This is the reason i now have csections. And i always find out. Im surprised no matter when i found out :)

Hubby felt the baby kick last night for the first time, and I am 9 days away from my scan.


----------



## JWC13

That's so exciting lilmisscaviar! It's exciting to see people starting to find out the gender.

So I *think* I'm starting to feel movement. The last couple of days I've been really aware of my belly and feeling what I could call a lot of spasms or light cramps except they come and go really fast and aren't painful. Does that make sense? I can't tell if it's the baby moving or something else (don't think it's gas). Can anyone else who has started feeling movements tell me what I'm experiencing?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Buffy that sounds terrifying! I'm glad everything ended up fine in the end for your DD. I agree that whether you find out at 9 weeks through bloodwork, 20 weeks through ultrasound or when your baby is born it is still a surprise. I just like being more prepared and, to be honest, I'm not a fan of gender neutral colors lol.

Thanks, JWC! We're excited for another boy! It does sound like you're experiencing movement to me and you're far enough along that you should be feeling something soon :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations on team :blue:! 

Neutral colours are boring, the baby&#8217;s drawer is just white, white and more white :haha: 

I have 9 vests and 5 babygrows, I don&#8217;t know how many to get because when the baby is born we will obviously be going out to buy coloured clothing. :shrug:


----------



## Buffyx

I really do love grey + white on a fresh baby though! :flow:

I would say that is enough in newborn sizes if you plan to buy more anyway once baby is here, Unique.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

lilmisscaviar said:


> I really wish I had patience enough to wait to find out until birth. Unfortunately I even have a hard time waiting until 20 weeks lol.
> 
> Anyways we are officially team :blue: It was a bit of a shock that we broke the girl, boy, girl, boy pattern.




Buffyx said:


> I really do love grey + white on a fresh baby though! :flow:
> 
> I would say that is enough in newborn sizes if you plan to buy more anyway once baby is here, Unique.


Ive been getting 0-3 just in case newborn or first size are too small. 

I agree though, a new baby in fresh white looks so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Buffyx

I had two 9lbs babies and they still wore newborn for around 3-4 weeks :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

DD went straight into 0-3 the little chunk :haha: I do hope I have a nice 7lber this time :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Yay for a boy caviar! Congrats. 

Busy weekend for me as i worked yesterday (Saturday) and now laying in bed not sleeping at 6am watching the olympics LOL. Hubby is away fishing, I dont sleep well without him! I think I need a nap later. 

9 days til we find out babys gender! Im so anxious and excited. And a bit nervous. Ill always be nervous for ultrasounds.


----------



## Ginaj

I love neutral clothes, Ive got cute giraffe print stuff. When I had DD and found out at the scan my in-laws went crazy on pink and Minnie Mouse. By the time she was born I was sick of the sight of it all. I still hate Minnie Mouse now and shes 5 :haha:


----------



## eppgirl

My oldest was 9 lbs 1 oz at birth and there was some newborn he could wear but he mostly wore 0-3 months. My twins were 5 lbs 11 oz and 6 lbs 14 oz at birth and my littlest wore preemie for a month and my biggest was in newborn til he was about 3 months.
I'm assuming this baby will be big like his brothers because he already is (estimated weight at 11 oz when I was 19 weeks)
I'm honestly hoping he's smaller than 9 lbs lol, but at the same time, where the twins were so tiny, I was actually scared to hold them.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm not a big fan of white personally. All my babies were spitters and any white clothes they had were stained up in no time. The same with grey (especially if it was light) and yellow. Red is my favorite neutral color because if they spit on it, it doesn't show as much. I think if I were going to wait to find out the sex of the baby until birth, I'd only purchase the newborn and 0-3 sizes in neutral colors then buy the rest of the sizes based on what my baby's gender was. I can only stand duckies on their clothes for so long :rofl:

All my babies were about 8 lbs at birth so they all went straight to 0-3 months, however because I do tend to go into labor before my due date, I buy a couple newborn sizes just in case. The only one of my kids who actually fit in newborn was baby #4 (who was born at 35 weeks due to polyhydramnios) and even then he was only in that size for like a week or two. I think what you've already bought, Unique, should be enough as far as the newborn size.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Awesome, I just need to get a couple more hats, some socks and a cardigan. Maybe an extra blanket too cause Ive only purchased the one. Then slowly move onto the bigger things :thumbup: I purchased the moses basket weeks ago, Im in love with it :haha:


----------



## StarryEyed88

I really have no idea what I&#8217;ll need to be honest. I&#8217;m just lucky we have a lot left over from my stepson when he was a baby. Going to big w tomorrow as they have the cutest Harry Potter onesies and outfits. 

Unique that is a super cute bassinet!!


----------



## JLLM

Hello everyone hope its ok for me to join this group! I am due baby #4 on 18 July. This was my 12 week scan little baby was upside down, is a nub clear on my picture was hoping to guess gender but I cant see nub!
 



Attached Files:







6ABA73D5-32DC-4232-BB6C-90DFA2629C43.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissEyre

Caviar - Congrats on baby boy!

JLLM - Welcome! Fun pic!

I love the idea of waiting until baby is born to find out gender, and if I already had one of each then I would absolutely wait to find out gender on baby #3. However, we're stopping at 2 and I have saved all of my daughter's clothes from birth and if this little one is a boy then I'd like to get rid of her clothes (sob!) and start building a collection for baby boy. My scan is on the 23rd, so not too long to wait!!


----------



## Alligator

Welcome JLLM. We also have a FB group...totally up to you, but let me know if you want to be a part of it (it's secret). Feel free to send me your email address privately and I can invite you.

I bought a stroller this weekend! And now I feel poor! I splurged a little...I bought the City Select double, as you can remove one of the seats and it came highly recommended especially knowing we will likely have two (that's the plan anyway). It was on sale, which is great, and came highly recommended from many of my friends, and it has great resale value! Starting to feel really real now. We'll buy a crib next month and then I think maybe a few little clothes once we know gender (next Tuesday!) but wait until after my shower to do more shopping...we'll have most of the big stuff. My parents offered to buy us a carseat! YAY!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I feel you Allie with the pram...it was our splurge item other than our car seat. Weve spent AUD 800 but like you weve planned for the next at the same time. :blush: it came with heaps of extras too though. Yay!! 

I think we have all our big stuff now. Bought our furniture second hand so we are sanding and staining that so thats still in the works. Gosh its a lot harder than I thought...and thats just me watching DH do it :haha:


----------



## Alligator

we still have furniture to buy but I have a change table a friend gave us, so we need a crib and probably a dresser for baby.


----------



## JWC13

So far we've bought all the nursery furniture (minus the chair/rocker) and need to start getting it all put together. We aren't planning to buy anything else any time soon as it's all on our registry and we know we will have at least 3 showers (we are very lucky!) and will likely receive most of the stuff on the registry at the showers...hopefully lol :)


----------



## Buffyx

You guys are making me feel so disorganised :haha: We bought a bassinet..but other than that nothing! We do already have a pram from the previous babies. 

But baby isnt going to have it's own room anyway. We have started setting up a little corner in our bedroom. We have cleared out the dresser in our room so we can put babys things in there. One week til we find out. Then I can start being a little more organised!!


----------



## Livvy

Welcome JLLM! We are due date buddies! :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JLLM said:


> Hello everyone hope its ok for me to join this group! I am due baby #4 on 18 July. This was my 12 week scan little baby was upside down, is a nub clear on my picture was hoping to guess gender but I cant see nub!

Welcome :)


Is anyone else not feeling baby move a lot? I probably feel kicks and movement once or twice a week :shrug:


----------



## JLLM

Thanks everyone! I have my 20 week scan on 28th February and so far have only announced to immediate family looking forward to not having to hide my growing bump! I have only bought some bottles and the perfect prep, I was looking at the sleepyhead pod has anyone ever used one?

How exciting Livvy are you finding out gender?

I feel baby movement most days especially at night when I have time to sit down and pay attention to them! the kicks felt quite strong yesterday!


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone hope its ok for me to join this group! I am due baby #4 on 18 July. This was my 12 week scan little baby was upside down, is a nub clear on my picture was hoping to guess gender but I cant see nub!
> 
> Welcome :)
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not feeling baby move a lot? I probably feel kicks and movement once or twice a week :shrug:Click to expand...

Still nothing at all. 17w1day now


----------



## Ginaj

UniqueBeauty said:


> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone hope its ok for me to join this group! I am due baby #4 on 18 July. This was my 12 week scan little baby was upside down, is a nub clear on my picture was hoping to guess gender but I cant see nub!
> 
> Welcome :)
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not feeling baby move a lot? I probably feel kicks and movement once or twice a week :shrug:Click to expand...

Im the opposite. I started feeling baby quite early this time (with DD1 I felt nothing until about 26 weeks) but this baby does not stop! Even throughout the day when Im at work Im feeling jabs and rolls its lovely but Im also nervous about how active this child is going to be!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;m feeling bubs kick and move a lot. I have a posterior placenta though so that helps :) DH is bummed he still can&#8217;t feel him yet.


----------



## Alligator

I have an anterior placenta and I feel movement every now and then. I've felt what I am sure are kicks maybe twice, but I often feel 'movement' which I think is baby rolling around...it feels like my stomach/pelvis totally drops out.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I had an anterior placenta would the woman who did my 12 week scan of said something? In my notes it just said normal placenta :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

Mine said in the notes section on my ultrasound printout. It said 'predominantly anterior' placenta. Not sure what 'normal' means..hmm. I mean presumably it's good but not sure what it means for placement!


----------



## JLLM

In my area our maternity notes are all online and you download an app, so annoying as you can&#8217;t see ultrasound reports!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Odd. That&#8217;s what I thought, my scan lasted literally all of 5 minutes. Perhaps I&#8217;ll know more at the 20 week scan next week!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I paid to find out the gender and the lady mentioned it to me. She just said it allows for good 3D pictures so probably why she mentioned it :shrug:


----------



## Buffyx

I was told because I asked about the placenta. Otherwise no one mentioned it to me.
My last 2 pregnancies were anterior placentas, but this one is posterior. I feel movements pretty regularly. I still go a long time in between feeling anything though. I cant wait til my scan on Tuesday.


----------



## TexMel

On our way to our gender scan now!!! I'm getting nervous!!


----------



## Alligator

Tex!! So exciting. Keep us posted <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Posterior placenta here too. Feeling kicks, rolls, punches, etc regularly now. They also told me at my scan that baby was on the larger side so maybe that's why I'm feeling so much movement. In my experience (although I know this doesn't apply to everyone) my girls both had anterior placentas - and thus I felt movement a lot later - and my boys always had posterior. I thought that was weird.

Good luck, Texmel!


----------



## Buffyx

I've had a boy and a girl and both anterior. Just coincidence for you Lilmiss! :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

TexMel said:


> On our way to our gender scan now!!! I'm getting nervous!!

Exciting!!




Today led in my side on the bed I had a huge (what I can describe) as a kick and swipe right on my side, you could see the binge where it cane up :haha: it made me shout, it actually hurt! The kids shot round and wondered what the hell had happened :haha: at least Im starting to feel the lazy one!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Can&#8217;t wait to hear the outcome Tex :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Any news? :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

UniqueBeauty said:


> Any news? :)

Second this :)

I'm as excited to hear what others are having as I was when I was finding out what I was having :haha:


----------



## MissEyre

I've been feeling movement nearly everyday for the past week or two. Hubby even got to feel one of the kicks! Not sure about where my placenta is located. I never had anyone mention it in my last pregnancy either. Our scan is only a week away! Can't wait to see baby and to find out if we're having a boy or girl!!


----------



## Livvy

JLLM said:


> Thanks everyone! I have my 20 week scan on 28th February and so far have only announced to immediate family looking forward to not having to hide my growing bump! I have only bought some bottles and the perfect prep, I was looking at the sleepyhead pod has anyone ever used one?
> 
> How exciting Livvy are you finding out gender?
> 
> I feel baby movement most days especially at night when I have time to sit down and pay attention to them! the kicks felt quite strong yesterday!

Not sure yet but probably not. Hubby is stubborn. How about you?


----------



## JLLM

Livvy said:


> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I have my 20 week scan on 28th February and so far have only announced to immediate family looking forward to not having to hide my growing bump! I have only bought some bottles and the perfect prep, I was looking at the sleepyhead pod has anyone ever used one?
> 
> How exciting Livvy are you finding out gender?
> 
> I feel baby movement most days especially at night when I have time to sit down and pay attention to them! the kicks felt quite strong yesterday!
> 
> Not sure yet but probably not. Hubby is stubborn. How about you?Click to expand...

This is our last baby so we are keeping it a surprise! We already have a daughter and 2 sons so a girl would be nice to even up the numbers but we just feel blessed to be having another baby.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hi ladies! It's been a long while since I have posted and I'm pleased to say that after dealing with months of hypermesis followed by a nasty flu, respiratory problems, a chest infection and a massive dose of thrush from all the antibiotics :cry: I am starting to feel better in the last few days! I haven't had a chance to read back through all the posts but thank you so much to those of you who wished me well a couple of weeks ago. I have hardly been out my house for weeks except to do essentials like school runs and grocery shopping so it was lovely to go for a walk today and breath in some fresh air! Its so nice to read that many of you have already found out babies gender lots of congrats to those pinks and blues! I'm 18weeks now and the bump is out there :haha: still can't feel movement but can see the growth! Hungry all the time!


----------



## Alligator

Edd, what a trial for you! I'm so sorry, but I am glad you're starting to feel a bit better. Amazing what some fresh air can do, I agree.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That's great to hear you're feeling better, January! For myself I've been off Diclegis for 3 days so hopefully we're all nearing the end of that yuckiness. Do you have a scan date yet? Will you be finding out gender?


----------



## Livvy

Glad you&#8217;re feeling better January! That sounds like a terrible series of events for you!


----------



## Livvy

JLLM awesome! Our first two were surprises and it was really fun. I want to find out this time but hubby doesn&#8217;t so...


----------



## eddjanuary10

lilmisscaviar said:


> That's great to hear you're feeling better, January! For myself I've been off Diclegis for 3 days so hopefully we're all nearing the end of that yuckiness. Do you have a scan date yet? Will you be finding out gender?

Glad your feeling a lot better from the sickness now too. Yes we are going to find out in 2 weeks on March 1st. With our first we had a surprise, boy. Our 2nd we found out but didn't tell anyone, girl. This time we plan to find out and share the news.


----------



## Buffyx

Glad everyone's sickness seems to be easing up :)

I had my 20 week midwife appointnent on Saturday and she was unable to find the heartbeat on the doppler. Baby kept kicking her when she was trying to find it. And baby has been active before the appoitment as well as after, so we arent worried - but it was a bit weird. 

My scan is on Tuesday. Hope to be able to find out whether we are team pink or team blue :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good news those who were still feeling poorly are now getting back to normal! 

I went out last night with my OH for a meal with my sister and her fiancé along with some of OHs friends after. I was falling asleep by about 9 o&#8217;clock :haha: first time going out pregnant and not having a drop of alcohol. 

We also have our scan on Tuesday, I&#8217;m really hoping baby keeps us legs shut on the screen :haha: looking forward to comparing the images to my other two :)


----------



## eppgirl

Buffy would you mind changing the gender on the front for me please.


----------



## Buffyx

eppgirl said:


> Buffy would you mind changing the gender on the front for me please.

Absolutely! Done :pink:


----------



## Alligator

So many of us with scans on Tuesday! Im so excited, and a bit anxious. I just want all to be well.


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> So many of us with scans on Tuesday! Im so excited, and a bit anxious. I just want all to be well.

Less than 24 hours to go until mine & I have gone from excited to nervous. Fingers crossed everything is well for us all :flow:


----------



## eppgirl

On the good news side:
Baby Anthony is doing great, hes been kicking like crazy for the past week, and DH finally got to feel him.

Bad news side: I'm headed to the doctor tomorrow, if they don't have an appt I'm going to the hospital.
I've had a rough chesty cough for the past month, I don't get any mucous up at all and I can feel it in my chest. I've been having chest pains, I'm having a hard time catching my breath and I can't even walk from one room to the next without being able to breathe and having a coughing fit. I'm exhausted and barely able to stay awake, I have off and on headaches just miserable and my aunt in law has all the same symptoms and she has pneumonia. I'm hoping for just bronchitis.


----------



## JWC13

Sounds like this is a big week for a lot of us. We also have our anatomy scan this week- on Friday. We already know the gender but we are still so excited to see our girl again and see how much she has grown. 

I've been feeling more movements lately. I've only felt them a couple of times over the last week but this afternoon she has been quite active as I've been feeling her a lot. My husband is so jealous. He can't wait to feel her himself. Each time I feel her he puts his hand on my belly but of course can't feel anything yet. I feel bad for him because he is so excited but the time will come soon enough.


----------



## Buffyx

Eek!! We found out this morning that we are team blue!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180220-105829.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So many scans coming up! How exciting :)

Eppgirl that sounds awful! I really hope you'll be able to get some help for your cough. I personally can't wait until winter is over and all this yuckiness goes away.

Congrats on team :blue: Buffy! I bet that was a surprise after being convinced it was a girl for so long.


----------



## Buffyx

Thank you!! Yes I was super convinced haha! Very surprised when the lady doing the ultrasound showed me the boy bits :haha:

Ive just been sorting through our baby clothes this afternoon. Im so happy to be able to go through it all. Cant wait to snuggle my little winter baby boy!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

* eppgirl * I hope you feel better soon. 

* Buffy * congrats for team :blue:! 

My scan isn&#8217;t until 4 o&#8217;cloc, my OH was supposed to be coming with me but his boss has put him on a long job :( my sister is coming along with me instead.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Eppgirl- I hope you get well soon. Hopefully the cough will work it's way out after a week or so. Having just got over a chest infection and the flu myself you have my full sympathy, rest as much as you possibly can x

Buffy congrats on team blue! Are you in Australia or somewhere? Only you said you can't wait to snuggle your winter baby. 

Have sorted all our baby clothes into boy and girl boxes up in the attic so just need to wait another 9 days or so to know which ones to start putting into baby's shelf yay!


----------



## Alligator

Just about to leave for my scan! Im so nervous ladies. Ultrasounds hold a lot of anxiety for me now (we found out about our loss at an ultrasound). I just wish I could be only excited but Im nervous! Send good vibes please.


----------



## glong88

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hey ladies, my scan went fine. Baby is perfectly healthy and growing as it should. I have an anterior low lying placenta though, she said it&#8217;s covering baby&#8217;s exit :( they are scanning me at 34 weeks to see if it&#8217;s moved.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hey ladies, my scan went fine. Baby is perfectly healthy and growing as it should. I have an anterior low lying placenta though, she said its covering babys exit :( they are scanning me at 34 weeks to see if its moved.


Glad all is ok. Still not finding out ???


----------



## Alligator

Thats upsetting unique! I have heard from many mamas that their low lying placentas move! Fx for you,

For those not on fb.. our scan went great. Baby is healthy and growing well. And we are having a baby girl!!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, my scan went fine. Baby is perfectly healthy and growing as it should. I have an anterior low lying placenta though, she said its covering babys exit :( they are scanning me at 34 weeks to see if its moved.
> 
> 
> Glad all is ok. Still not finding out ???Click to expand...

I was very good and didnt find out! At the very end the baby had its legs wide open but luckily she took the probe off as fast as she could :haha:



Alligator said:


> Thats upsetting unique! I have heard from many mamas that their low lying placentas move! Fx for you,
> 
> For those not on fb.. our scan went great. Baby is healthy and growing well. And we are having a baby girl!!!

Thats good to know, thank you. Congratulations on team :pink:!!


----------



## Buffyx

Eddjanuary - yes! I live in Australia :flower: 

Unique - Sorry about your placenta. Hopefully it moves like Alli said!


----------



## eppgirl

Thanks ladies, turns out I've got pneumonia and a double ear infection. On lots of meds.
Congratulations to everyone who found out gender!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Unique I envy you for not taking a peek before the tech removed the probe. For myself I'd be too darn curious LOL. Those that stay team yellow are truly amazingly patient. So sorry to hear about the placenta though. Hopefully it'll move for you xx

FINALLY another girl! We've had so many boys that I was beginning to wonder who'd break the pattern. Congrats, Alligator!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

She&#8217;d blamed a lot of things on the cord several times I thought I saw something so I am leaning more towards :blue: now! Boys bits are very noticeable:haha: could be wrong though and it actually was cord :shrug: 20 more weeks to find out :)

Hope you get well soon *Eppgirl*


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, my scan went fine. Baby is perfectly healthy and growing as it should. I have an anterior low lying placenta though, she said its covering babys exit :( they are scanning me at 34 weeks to see if its moved.
> 
> 
> Glad all is ok. Still not finding out ???Click to expand...
> 
> I was very good and didnt find out! At the very end the baby had its legs wide open but luckily she took the probe off as fast as she could :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> Thats upsetting unique! I have heard from many mamas that their low lying placentas move! Fx for you,
> 
> For those not on fb.. our scan went great. Baby is healthy and growing well. And we are having a baby girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good to know, thank you. Congratulations on team :pink:!!Click to expand...

Yay well done you. Mine is 6om on the 5th march I won't go d out either


----------



## Alligator

I admire you mamas who don't find out..so much patience!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I forgot to upload a picture here. Heres our little one :cloud9:



I really cant wait to find out what were having, everyone I know has guessed boy! The scan was beautiful, they showed me his/her nose and lips and they were identical to DD scan :) I didnt see much from my sons because he wouldnt move :haha:


----------



## Alligator

So cute unique!!

We had the best tech at our scan yesterday. She literally explained everything, she would tell us what she was looking at and measuring and told us a couple times that everything looked good and normal. She was funny and kind and even though baby wasn't cooperating she was still in good spirits and didn't get too annoyed. She called our baby feisty lol. I've felt her move ALL DAY today, at one point it literally felt like she was trying to escape via my stomach. So weird. But I suppose she is feisty after all.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Had my appointment with my midwife today. Baby boy was sleeping and she woke him up with the doppler. His heart rate was 130 when she first put the wand on him. He gave a couple kicks then it jumped up to 150 lol. I've scheduled my anatomy scan for March 7th. I would never have been able to wait that long to find out gender. So glad I went with the private scan.


----------



## JWC13

Yay Buffy and Alli- so exciting to know the gender!!

Eppgirl- wow I'm so sorry! I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Buffyx

I was DYING by 20 weeks to find out. There is absolutely no freaking way I could ever not find out. 

It's so fun that we are all finding out, and feeling more movement etc. Now if DH & I coule agree on a name :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Agreeing on names is turning out to be a right pain in the ass! It&#8217;s so frustrating :haha: the names OH likes I hate and vice versa. The only girls name we actually agree on is Sienna. If it&#8217;s a boy his name is 100% Tommy. We just can&#8217;t decide on a middle name for both :shrug:

Purchased my first two packs of newborn nappies today :happydance: exciting :haha:


----------



## glong88

We can't think of any boys names, had the same issue with my 1 year old and after 3 days of him being born finally we agree on COHEN.

I'm hoping it's a girl not only because I want one but for names sake, there's a few week like.. FREYA, ISLA, SOPHIA that we both like so that should be easy enough.

20 week scan is 11 days away now yay... but won't find out hehe


----------



## Buffyx

I have a Freya, so I'm definitely a fan :thumbup:

We had two girl names: Luna + Willa. But since it's a boy we are doomed! 

Unique - I bought a couple of packs recently too. They are SO TINY!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Buffyx said:


> Eddjanuary - yes! I live in Australia :flower:
> 
> Unique - Sorry about your placenta.
> Hopefully it moves like Alli said!

Ah lucky You! We lived in Perth for a while a few years back and I really loved it and miss it. I hope we can move back there in the future. X


----------



## eddjanuary10

Unique - glad baby is looking well, lovely pic. I hope your placenta moves!

Alligator- congrats on baby girl!

Eppgirl hope your doing ok sorry to hear it's pneumonia.

I love all the names and how exciting going out for baby bits! 1 week to wait for my 20week scan, seems ages!


----------



## Alligator

I have hundreds of dollars of little girl clothes and onesies in my Baby Gap cart LOL. Taking everything I have not to buy them all...everyone tells me to wait and wait you'll be gifted so much but I want to SHOP! Nevermind I should be saving for baby and buying her items we need like a crib lol. All the baby stuff is overwhelming!

From you experienced mamas...what would you say, for the first let's say, 2 weeks, I NEED TO HAVE...in terms of clothes, diapers, blankets, bottles...basically everything baby related. What did you have, wish you had, didnt need, etc...Ideally I want to make myself a list so I can be prepared. I'm all about lists!


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - for me personally, bassinet (3 changes of sheets: one on, one washing & one spare), swing/rocker/bouncer to put baby while cooking/cleaning/showering, 6-8 sleepers/onesies, nappies, butt cream, wipes, 3-4 bottles, breast pump (not sure what your plans are?) formula, 3-4 swaddles, burp cloths/rags. I always have had a dummy/pacifier on hand too just in case, but neither of my kids have ever taken one. Poop bags, car seat, breast pads, nipple cream.

Eddjanuary - I have never been to Perth. I live on the opposite side in Vic (Mornington Peninsula.)


----------



## Alligator

That's so helpful thank you buffy!!!

I definitely plan to try to breastfeed as best as I can! My work insurance will cover a breast pump (I need to get a doctor's note but I've heard doctor's will write these no problem). I've received advice from SIL not to buy but rather to rent one - better quality? So I might give it a bit as I'm not sure, but my work will cover up to $300 so that's nice!


----------



## Buffyx

Also a pram/stroller or carrier? With my vaginal birth, I was out walking like 2 days after giving birth so used both the carrier & pram right away. With my second, I had a csection and he never went in the carrier, and he did go in the pram, but not right away due to me being mostly stuck at home anyway.

Definitely get the breast pump before baby arrives. We didnt do that, and my daughter didnt latch at all. I had to express and we had to stop on our way home from the hospital to buy one! That was annoying. I just wanted to go home at that point. We bought ours obviously, but I do think the one I used while in hospital was a lot better than the one we bought. I wonder if the hospital ones are the same ones that you are able to rent? If so, then maybe your SIL is right.

A change table/mat is obviously not absolutely necessary because you can always use the floor or bed etc, but in case of a csection I'd try to probably have that organised as it is more comfortable using a change table than bending at weird angles. I never had a change table, but we put a mat on top of the tall boy/chest of drawers. We popped all the nappies, creams, wipes etc in the top drawer.


----------



## eppgirl

So my doctor scared the crap out of me today.
Went for my check up and of course I'm not any better than I was Monday, at all. So she prescribes steroids to take a long with everything else and told me to go to the hospital Saturday or Sunday if I still don't feel any better.
And she said "At this point we need to get oxygen to your baby, because he's not getting enough."
So of course now I'm worried half to death.


----------



## MissEyre

Eppgirl - I'm so sorry! That is scary. I hope you start feeling better.

I had my anatomy scan this morning. Everything was great which is such a relief because I'm a massive worrier. Doc said I have an anterior placenta which is good for a vaginal birth and that the baby was in the 75 percentile. Got the cutest pics of baby...BOY!! I'm still trying to wrap my head around the idea of having a son, but am thrilled to be team BLUE.


----------



## Buffyx

Another boy to add to our group!! Congrats MissEyre!! :flower:

Eppgirl - Im sorry! Nothing worse than leaving a Doctor appointment anxious and worrying.


----------



## Alligator

MissEyre so exciting!!! A baby boy...yay! So many boys in this group. Mostly I'm glad the scan went well and your son is healthy!

Eppgirl that is so awful I'm so sorry. I hope the steroid works for you and you don't have to go the hospital route. I think if your doctor thought it was urgent or an emergency he would have you go in straight away. This can't be easy. Rest as much as you can and take care of yourself, don't hesitate to go in if you're not feeling well. Hugs.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

eppgirl said:


> So my doctor scared the crap out of me today.
> Went for my check up and of course I'm not any better than I was Monday, at all. So she prescribes steroids to take a long with everything else and told me to go to the hospital Saturday or Sunday if I still don't feel any better.
> And she said "At this point we need to get oxygen to your baby, because he's not getting enough."
> So of course now I'm worried half to death.

:hugs:



MissEyre said:


> Eppgirl - I'm so sorry! That is scary. I hope you start feeling better.
> 
> I had my anatomy scan this morning. Everything was great which is such a relief because I'm a massive worrier. Doc said I have an anterior placenta which is good for a vaginal birth and that the baby was in the 75 percentile. Got the cutest pics of baby...BOY!! I'm still trying to wrap my head around the idea of having a son, but am thrilled to be team BLUE.

Congratulations! I have an anterior placenta too but mine is lying low :(


----------



## JWC13

Eppgirl- Sorry your doctor scared you, I'm sure little boy is totally fine!

MissEyre- yay so good to hear the scan went well and that you are having a little boy!!

Unique- I have low lying placenta too, but mine is posterior. We had our anatomy scan this morning and everything looked great but they said that the placenta was only 7mm away from the cervix and if it doesn't move then I will have to have a c-section. They did say that there is an 80-90% chance it will move so I'm not too worried. Just have to wait and see. 

We had a level 2 ultrasound for our anatomy scan and even got a few 3d pictures which was really cool to see :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JWC13 said:


> Eppgirl- Sorry your doctor scared you, I'm sure little boy is totally fine!
> 
> MissEyre- yay so good to hear the scan went well and that you are having a little boy!!
> 
> Unique- I have low lying placenta too, but mine is posterior. We had our anatomy scan this morning and everything looked great but they said that the placenta was only 7mm away from the cervix and if it doesn't move then I will have to have a c-section. They did say that there is an 80-90% chance it will move so I'm not too worried. Just have to wait and see.
> 
> We had a level 2 ultrasound for our anatomy scan and even got a few 3d pictures which was really cool to see :)


She didnt tell me the measurements but just said it was in the way of babys way out :shrug::haha: I have another scan at 34 weeks to check it.


----------



## Alligator

Lots of us with anterior placentas it seems. They didn't mention anything to me about where mine was in relation to the cervix other than to say it wasn't a concern. I was also very pleased to hear my cervix was over 5cm, I had a LEEP procedure in 2015, and was told that they might monitor my cervix more as they can (not often but possibly) cause some cervix issues in some women, so I was a little anxious about that but they were happy with that number. I'm to speak to my doctor to see if they want to measure as I get further along, which I think I will ask for, for my own peace of mind.


----------



## Buffyx

Speaking of cercix issues..my sister's friend just had her baby at 29 weeks because her cervix was shortening and she wasn't responding to any medication to stop labour. Thankfully he is doing OK! How terrifying though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Eppgirl *- How scary! I hope for your and your baby's sake that you get over your illness quickly :hugs:

*MissEyre* - Congrats and welcome to team :blue:
*
Buffy *- I actually went into premature labor with my last baby because my cervix gave out. I had polyhydramnios though and the excessive fluid was putting pressure on my cervix, making it dilate quicker than it should have. I told the doctors I was in a lot of pain in the last trimester which was ignored. By the time they tried to stop it, it was too late and he was here within an hour of me getting to the hospital.


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> *Eppgirl *- How scary! I hope for your and your baby's sake that you get over your illness quickly :hugs:
> 
> *MissEyre* - Congrats and welcome to team :blue:
> *
> Buffy *- I actually went into premature labor with my last baby because my cervix gave out. I had polyhydramnios though and the excessive fluid was putting pressure on my cervix, making it dilate quicker than it should have. I told the doctors I was in a lot of pain in the last trimester which was ignored. By the time they tried to stop it, it was too late and he was here within an hour of me getting to the hospital.

How scary!! Do they do anything different this time around? Like more monitoringor anything? Id be so on edge with every little twinge!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I agree! 


- has anyone suffered hip and back pain? I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s because baby is laying on a nerve but it&#8217;s quite achey. My sciatica has been awful, my entire leg cramped up from it when I got off my bed!


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> - has anyone suffered hip and back pain? I dont know if its because baby is laying on a nerve but its quite achey. My sciatica has been awful, my entire leg cramped up from it when I got off my bed!

I had awful sciatica during my last pregnancy. I also had lower back pain in both pregnancies. I saw a myotherapist for a massage in those areas once a week when it got really bad. I also took a bath every night.

This time..nothing. 

I know I probably sound annoying, because exercise obviously isnt for everyone..but this is my first pregnancy that I have continued exercising. It has also been my easiest pregnancy so far. No aches and pains, nothing is hurting, no trouble sleeping. Seriously advise exercising during pregnancy to anyone!! It's been the best thing that I have done :thumbup:


----------



## JWC13

Buffyx said:


> I had awful sciatica during my last pregnancy. I also had lower back pain in both pregnancies. I saw a myotherapist for a massage in those areas once a week when it got really bad. I also took a bath every night.
> 
> This time..nothing.
> 
> I know I probably sound annoying, because exercise obviously isnt for everyone..but this is my first pregnancy that I have continued exercising. It has also been my easiest pregnancy so far. No aches and pains, nothing is hurting, no trouble sleeping. Seriously advise exercising during pregnancy to anyone!! It's been the best thing that I have done :thumbup:

Even though this is my first pregnancy, I totally agree Buffy! I've continued exercising exactly as I did pre-pregnancy and feel great. Now I know I was super lucky in the first trimester with avoiding the nausea and sickness and that definitely affects peoples ability to work out. Even though I can't push myself as hard as I could before, I'm still doing burpees and weighted squats, everything. I know these things will start to get uncomfortable soon, but I'll keep doing them as long as I can if I continue to feel this good.


----------



## Buffyx

JWC13 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I had awful sciatica during my last pregnancy. I also had lower back pain in both pregnancies. I saw a myotherapist for a massage in those areas once a week when it got really bad. I also took a bath every night.
> 
> This time..nothing.
> 
> I know I probably sound annoying, because exercise obviously isnt for everyone..but this is my first pregnancy that I have continued exercising. It has also been my easiest pregnancy so far. No aches and pains, nothing is hurting, no trouble sleeping. Seriously advise exercising during pregnancy to anyone!! It's been the best thing that I have done :thumbup:
> 
> Even though this is my first pregnancy, I totally agree Buffy! I've continued exercising exactly as I did pre-pregnancy and feel great. Now I know I was super lucky in the first trimester with avoiding the nausea and sickness and that definitely affects peoples ability to work out. Even though I can't push myself as hard as I could before, I'm still doing burpees and weighted squats, everything. I know these things will start to get uncomfortable soon, but I'll keep doing them as long as I can if I continue to feel this good.Click to expand...

Yep! I was sick until about 15 weeks, but I even forced myself to go during that time and I'm so so soooo glad I did :) I will continue to exercise throughout the entire pregnancy, but keep modifying :flow:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

UniqueBeauty said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> - has anyone suffered hip and back pain? I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s because baby is laying on a nerve but it&#8217;s quite achey. My sciatica has been awful, my entire leg cramped up from it when I got off my bed!

My sickness literally just got better like a week or two ago. Now that I'm starting to feel better I've been trying to exercise more but man is it hard! My hips and lower back are killing me by the end of the day. I've had SPD in two of my four previous pregnancies so it'll be no surprise if I get it again. I'm trying to slowly work my way up to a regular routine but I've also been having joint pain from all the weight I gained during the first trimester when I spent most of my time on the couch from my awful sickness so that has been hindering me too. I'm already up 30 lbs :shock: and I really don't want to gain much more.


----------



## krockwell

Alligator said:


> I have hundreds of dollars of little girl clothes and onesies in my Baby Gap cart LOL. Taking everything I have not to buy them all...everyone tells me to wait and wait you'll be gifted so much but I want to SHOP! Nevermind I should be saving for baby and buying her items we need like a crib lol. All the baby stuff is overwhelming!
> 
> From you experienced mamas...what would you say, for the first let's say, 2 weeks, I NEED TO HAVE...in terms of clothes, diapers, blankets, bottles...basically everything baby related. What did you have, wish you had, didnt need, etc...Ideally I want to make myself a list so I can be prepared. I'm all about lists!


As this is #4 for me... ive trimmed down what i have/will be buying. 
I found i was gifted a TON with my first, so you could potentially get away with buying very very little. 

Car seat, baby carrier/stroller, Diapers, wipes, burp cloths, muslim blankets (Aden and Anais were my fav for swaddling, and doubled for a breastfeeding cover that wasn't heavy or too hot.) 4 or 5 Onesies, 4 or 5 sleepers, because you're in Alberta, you should apply for a baby box! Nipple cream (Lanisoh if breastfeeding...but even for diaper rash!) Breast pads, maybe a bouncy seat or swing..i found they helped when i wanted to actually eat myself. 
Essentially, that is all I'll be buying off the bat. I found too mamy baby items I didnt actually use...but wanted so bad cuz they were cute :haha: i have to be frugal this go around as there are going to be 6 of us. :)


----------



## krockwell

I have an anterior placenta too!! Crazy how there are so many of us. 

I had my scan last Tuesday. Baby is a stinker and was hiding under my belly button, so we have to go back to get more pics, as they couldn't get all the measurements. Im not upset we get to see little bean again :haha: 
My placenta has been making it hard to feel movement. I actually asked in my scan, because with my second it was the same way, and i felt the others fairly early and havent felt this one even close to as much. 

Babe was measuring 11oz already... which seems on the bigger side! Eep. 

We didnt find out gender... hadnt with the other 3...whats one more! :haha:


----------



## krockwell

All 4 of my babes around the same gestation. Bottom right is new baby. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180222_184341_966.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Livvy

Krockwell I think you might get a girl this time! Very round skull!!

I have an anterior placenta too! It&#8217;s been masking movements but this week I&#8217;ve felt a lot more.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I agree Krockwell I think that this baby looks different from your others... and wow almost a pound already! Do you usually have babies on the bigger side?

Alligator I would suggest just purchasing about a dozen 0-3 month outfits and a half dozen newborn size just in case your baby happens to be born on the smallish side. I would mostly buy onesies and skip out on socks until baby is older because they usually just rub them off. Definitely would invest in some bibs in case you end up with a spitter... will save you on outfits. Highly recommend a swing because a lot of babies don't take well to their cribs at first and you'll need to put baby down to get other things done. Of course the necessities are diapers, wipes, diaper rash cream, corn starch based baby powder, car seat and bottles/bottle brush if you plan to bottle feed. If you decide to breast feed I'd suggest getting a few nursing bras with pads so that if you leak it doesn't go through your shirt and investing in a breast pump if you're planning on going back to work after a few months or are uncomfortable breastfeeding in public just in case baby gets hungry on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh yes!! Bibs!! Definitely bibs. We always used bibs with the other two kiddies up until around 9 months or so.

Krockwell - agree that baby looks different to the others. Eek! Possibly a girl!!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies this is all great feedback I've taken photos of all your comments to build my list lol.


----------



## JWC13

So I co-hosted a baby shower for a good friend yesterday who is also having a girl and was both shocked and annoyed by the fact that of the 20 guests there, only me and two others actually purchased gifts from the registry. Every other person just got her baby outfits. 

I understand that buying outfits for a little girl is fun, but seriously? There is a registry for a reason, she needs that stuff! Now she has to go purchase everything herself, but at least she has a thousand pink onesies... Sorry it just really made me angry for her and wonder if the same thing will happen at my showers. This is our first baby so we really need the staples that we registered for.

Has anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## StarryEyed88

I bought a bunch of baby clothes off Gumtree on the weekend for $50 and Im pretty much set now. And I got the cutest hungry caterpillar onesie too! Ill try and attach the picture. 
As for the registry, to be fair Ive never even heard you could do that. But it would be pretty annoying if youve specifically requested thIng from the registry. I think so many people get caught up in the cuteness though which understandable. 

Had my second hospital appt on Friday. All my scans have come back clear and my early test for GD also came back clear. Thought I got that over and done with but I still have to go back at 28 weeks for a second test to make sure.:nope: Also, I have a posterior placenta, but I still only feel him really low on my right hand side. I dont feel him moving any higher than that really. Should I be concerned? I know he sits higher from the scans but yeah Im not sure what is normal really :shrug:
I also spoke to the doctor about the midwife mentioning limited weight gain. I was originally advise to stick between 5-9kg. But the doctor told me I was ok if I go a little bit above this, just not to go and gain 30kg. :thumbup: so that I can handle. Ive put on 3kg but Im feeling huge and heavy already. :haha: oh well only 5 months to go!!
Ive started aqua aerobics and aqua Zumba too which is at least doing something. Ive quit F45 for now as I found it far too intense and unfortunately the trainers didnt help adjust the exercises for me, instead pushing for heavier weights. Hope to get back into it after the baby is born.
 



Attached Files:







779775E8-1FF1-4773-BE51-B8394D2FA602.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krockwell

lilmisscaviar said:


> I agree Krockwell I think that this baby looks different from your others... and wow almost a pound already! Do you usually have babies on the bigger side?.

 All my boys have been fairly average! First 7lbs8oz, 2nd 8lbs 2oz (? On oz :haha:) third 8lbs 3 oz (? Again on ounces :haha:)

So really nothing huge!! All around 20-22 inches long... im a bit nervous cuz that was at 19weeks 1 day!


----------



## Buffyx

JWC - Registries arent really too much of a thing here, but that does sound super frustrating. People get carried away & want to buy all the cute things! I mostly got clothes at my baby shower too for my daughter.

Starry - glad everything is well. Gaining 30kg is not advisable. I know - I did it. Twice :haha: I had to stop classes at the gym too because I wasn't able to keep up. I still go, but just do my own thing :)


----------



## JWC13

Buffyx said:


> JWC - Registries arent really too much of a thing here, but that does sound super frustrating. People get carried away & want to buy all the cute things! I mostly got clothes at my baby shower too for my daughter.

Yeah I've heard that registries aren't a big thing in Australia so that makes sense. In America it's generally understood that for both bridal and baby showers that you always purchase from the registry. I've also seen that if someone wants to get something that isn't on the registry, they usually still get something small from the registry to go with the other gift. It's just a safe way to ensure that the parents to be get the items that they need and want as opposed to a lot of stuff that they don't want or duplicates of a lot of stuff that they have to deal with trying to return.


----------



## Alligator

I know I will usually take a look at the registry and if there are affordable things (I love my friends but I can't afford the $250 rocking chair or baby seat on there lol) I'll purchase them, and a cute outfit or something else special. I know many of my 'mom friends' will often forego the registry BUT buy something they loved/used for their babe, so it's often still something useful, at least.


----------



## Ginaj

Buffyx said:


> JWC - Registries arent really too much of a thing here, but that does sound super frustrating. People get carried away & want to buy all the cute things! I mostly got clothes at my baby shower too for my daughter.
> 
> Starry - glad everything is well. Gaining 30kg is not advisable. I know - I did it. Twice :haha: I had to stop classes at the gym too because I wasn't able to keep up. I still go, but just do my own thing :)

We dont have registries really here in England either. I get the frustration of people buying loads of stuff you dont really need/want (we ended up with a tonne of Minnie Mouse first time round which I hated!) but I personally would feel very uncomfortable asking people to buy certain essentials which are really my responsibility.

Occasionally friends have had registries for weddings and the stuff they have on there seems to be super expensive!


----------



## krockwell

Ladies I feel huge!!! 20w1d bump. Oye
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180227_194823_333.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Alligator

Krockwell you look great!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Krockwell that is a cute bump!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Ps can you ladies believe we are all pretty much half way already?? There are ladies out there due in Oct/Nov already!! So crazy!!


----------



## glong88

I can't believe we are half way. It's gone so so quick


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love seeing everyone&#8217;s progress :)


----------



## Ginaj

glong88 said:


> I can't believe we are half way. It's gone so so quick

And me... worked out I have only 3months left of work which makes it feel so soon!


----------



## Alligator

It's crazy there are now people with November due dates, and we're halfway done! That's wild. It feels like it's both crawled by (hello being sick everyday lol) and flown by all at the same time. I have less than 4 months of work left...which honestly can't come soon enough haha I'm so tired of it, it's so draining working an 8 hour day and then driving an hour each way...I'm bagged at the end of the day!


----------



## StarryEyed88

I feel your pain Alli. I have 1hour30 commute each way and I don&#8217;t know how I make it alive each day seeing as I start at 6.30am. 
I&#8217;m going to have to work right up and until 1-2 weeks before he is due. Makes me scared lol


----------



## Alligator

Starry same! The plan right now (which might change depending if I get my full year of vacation vs. just half the year) is to work until June 29 (that weekend is a holiday here in Canada with Canada Day) and we're due on the 11th, so just about 2 weeks before! If I get more vacation it will be likely a week or two earlier in June!


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Starry same! The plan right now (which might change depending if I get my full year of vacation vs. just half the year) is to work until June 29 (that weekend is a holiday here in Canada with Canada Day) and we're due on the 11th, so just about 2 weeks before! If I get more vacation it will be likely a week or two earlier in June!

Everyone in America gets so screwed with maternity leave!! I get max 12 weeks so I'll be working until I give birth probably so that I can spend as much time with the baby. I am really lucky though in that my job allows 12 weeks and I'll get paid for all of it. A lot of companies here either offer only 6 weeks and it may or may not be paid and some people don't get maternity leave at all.


----------



## Alligator

I feel quite sad for American mums, imagine getting 6 weeks with your newborn? I can't even imagine. Having to pump when you return to work. At6 weeks you're barely healed yourself, for goodness sake. It's awful, truly atrocious. We are lucky and get 12-18 months (12 months at 55% pay, 18 at 33% pay) and your job is protected the entire time. I am lucky my workplace will do a top up to 100% of my pay for I believe 8-12 weeks depending on if I deliver vaginally or c-section.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alligator said:


> I feel quite sad for American mums, imagine getting 6 weeks with your newborn? I can't even imagine. Having to pump when you return to work. At6 weeks you're barely healed yourself, for goodness sake. It's awful, truly atrocious. We are lucky and get 12-18 months (12 months at 55% pay, 18 at 33% pay) and your job is protected the entire time. I am lucky my workplace will do a top up to 100% of my pay for I believe 8-12 weeks depending on if I deliver vaginally or c-section.

Wow really?? Thats amazing!! We now get 18 weeks at minimum wage, which is a big hit on the Pocket so spending a lot of time saving. But in saying that super thankful that its there for us. My company doesnt offer any maternity leave of any sort. So Ive been saving my leave so should get 4 weeks on top of that. But we cant afford for me to be off any longer as the bills and mortgage still need to be paid!


----------



## Buffyx

I was already pregnant after my 18 weeks maternity leave ended. I had to return to work right away in order to be eligible for it again. I just did temp work around my husbands roster so that we didnt need to put DD in child care. 

Then I had DS and I went back to work one day a week for a few months and now I havent worked in about 8 months because my hubby has been getting a lot of overtime, and currently he is away 4 days a week :( It has been very tiring with a 1.5yr old, 2.5yr old and being halfway through a pregnancy!! I might return to work one day a wek in the new year. We will see how the finances are since I wont get maternity leave pay this time around.


----------



## JLLM

Hope u are all keeping wel! I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday all looking great baby looked lovely and healthy! We stayed team yellow however would anyone like to guess? I had posted on gender prediction but no replies.
 



Attached Files:







16F34C91-0981-47D2-B1A0-6B16478ECF22.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## glong88

We are lucky in the UK too. We get 12 months off. 9 months are paid, all be it a low amount, and 3 months optional unpaid. The first 6 weeks have to be at 90% of your pay though. However my job pays 100% for 16 weeks then normal government pay


----------



## Ginaj

glong88 said:


> We are lucky in the UK too. We get 12 months off. 9 months are paid, all be it a low amount, and 3 months optional unpaid. The first 6 weeks have to be at 90% of your pay though. However my job pays 100% for 16 weeks then normal government pay

Feeling very lucky to be in UK and have a generous workplace. I will get 6months full pay then take the 3months smp at £140 ish a week. Hubby will also be getting 5 paid weeks off when the baby is born (although he will probably drive me mad and I will have to send him back early or throttle him :haha:)


----------



## glong88

Ginaj said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> We are lucky in the UK too. We get 12 months off. 9 months are paid, all be it a low amount, and 3 months optional unpaid. The first 6 weeks have to be at 90% of your pay though. However my job pays 100% for 16 weeks then normal government pay
> 
> Feeling very lucky to be in UK and have a generous workplace. I will get 6months full pay then take the 3months smp at £140 ish a week. Hubby will also be getting 5 paid weeks off when the baby is born (although he will probably drive me mad and I will have to send him back early or throttle him :haha:)Click to expand...


That's brilliant. My other half only gets 1 week paid at his work, if he worked where I do he would of got 4 weeks. So unfair bow different places pay differently. X


----------



## Alligator

UK maternity leave sounds good too, very compassionate and family focused. I have quite a huge (mandatory) pension at work that takes about 13% of my salary (and work matches it which is wonderful) but it runs to about $7000 a year, give or take. When I am on maternity leave they don't take that and I'll make the max of about $530 Canadian dollars a week so about $2000 a month which is obviously less than I make now LOL. But, do-able for us for the year!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JLLM said:


> Hope u are all keeping wel! I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday all looking great baby looked lovely and healthy! We stayed team yellow however would anyone like to guess? I had posted on gender prediction but no replies.

Adorable scan, I can see a bears face in the skull too :) 

I have no idea what to guess!


----------



## Alligator

I am no expert JLLM but I guess boy, skull doesn't look as round as our little girl but who the heck knows?!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm in the US and yes, maternity leave does suck, I agree with you JWC. I had to deal with it until the birth of my third child, then after that it was more reasonable for me to stay at home than work with how high daycare costs are. Plus while I was pregnant with my third baby I had such bad MS that I had to take my 12 weeks in the first trimester instead of the end of pregnancy or after the birth of the baby. It's sad that US women have to worry about things like that, things that should be considered "basics" of life. It's kind of forced upon us though because rent and mortgages are so high that it is nearly impossible to live on minimum wage with a single income. Thankfully my DH makes pretty good pay so that we can live on a single income and still be able to pay our mortgage that way I can stay home with the kids, although I do miss going to work. I miss having a social life that I had at work that I can't have being a SAHM along with feeling that I'm contributing to the bills. On the other hand, at least I can teach them things myself before they head off to school instead of relying on babysitters/daycare workers to do that job for me. I enjoy watching them blossom before my eyes.


----------



## JLLM

UniqueBeauty said:


> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all keeping wel! I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday all looking great baby looked lovely and healthy! We stayed team yellow however would anyone like to guess? I had posted on gender prediction but no replies.
> 
> Adorable scan, I can see a bears face in the skull too :)
> 
> I have no idea what to guess!Click to expand...

I hadnt noticed the bears face until you said how cute : )

She did ask before she started the scan if we wanted to know the gender and we said no but at one point she said he is touching his bum not sure if that was just what she refers to baby as or if she let it slip as when she was looking at cord I thought I saw girly bits!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JLLM said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all keeping wel! I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday all looking great baby looked lovely and healthy! We stayed team yellow however would anyone like to guess? I had posted on gender prediction but no replies.
> 
> Adorable scan, I can see a bears face in the skull too :)
> 
> I have no idea what to guess!Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn&#8217;t noticed the bears face until you said how cute : )
> 
> She did ask before she started the scan if we wanted to know the gender and we said no but at one point she said &#8220;he is touching his bum&#8221; not sure if that was just what she refers to baby as or if she let it slip as when she was looking at cord I thought I saw girly bits!!Click to expand...

Interesting :-k 

I think we&#8217;re having a boy just because she kept saying towards the end of the baby oh just cord, cord everywhere and at the end there was a full front view of baby and luckily she took the scanner off before I saw below the belly button area but I&#8217;m guessing boys bits would be more noticeable than girls!


----------



## Buffyx

JLLM said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all keeping wel! I had my 20 week scan on Wednesday all looking great baby looked lovely and healthy! We stayed team yellow however would anyone like to guess? I had posted on gender prediction but no replies.
> 
> Adorable scan, I can see a bears face in the skull too :)
> 
> I have no idea what to guess!Click to expand...
> 
> I hadnt noticed the bears face until you said how cute : )
> 
> She did ask before she started the scan if we wanted to know the gender and we said no but at one point she said he is touching his bum not sure if that was just what she refers to baby as or if she let it slip as when she was looking at cord I thought I saw girly bits!!Click to expand...

During our 20 week ultrasound for our son, the tech kept saying "she" to the point where we said "so it's a girl?!" after a while. I think some of them just use either he or she.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

That&#8217;s what&#8217;s got me guessing because she didn&#8217;t refer to the baby as a he or she, I&#8217;m so excited to know what we&#8217;re carrying :haha:


----------



## glong88

20 week scan tomorrow yay


----------



## TexMel

I'm sorry I have been so awful at keeping up with the conversation on here, compared to on the fb group!!
To add to your maternity leave conversation, it is so ridiculous here in the US! I changed jobs several years ago because the independent pharmacy I was working at offered no mat leave at all. The last time I was pregnant, I got 16 weeks total, all paid 100%, but the last 3 of that was my vacation hours I had saved up. Oh, and that 16 weeks included 4 weeks of being on bedrest before he was born. While I was out, my company was sold off to another huge corporation, so this time will be under the new company and they just recently changed their mat leave policy, which apparently no one knows with any certainty what I'm entitled to. I have heard the new policy allows 4 weeks at 100%, but no one knows what happens outside of that. I'm going to try to call HR this week and figure out.

I think my husband gets 2 weeks paid this time, which he took last time, but it was unpaid then.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> 20 week scan tomorrow yay

:happydance:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello ladies. I seem to be struggling to keep up with you all as there's never a dull moment here so far this year. Things are just starting to return to normal here after huge disruptions due to extreme weather conditions, I'm sure some of you in the U.K. can relate to that! We were literally snowed in for days and unfortunately that meant no 20week scan for me last week since all appointments were cancelled as our city was on red alert and we wouldn't of made it out the driveway even if it wasn't cancelled lol. I am waiting on a call today to reschedule my scan and I'm hoping it will be asap since I'm almost 21weeks now and desperate to see baby again! 

Hope your all well. Good luck to those with scans this upcoming week. What's the Facebook group for us here I would like to join please.


----------



## Alligator

So much snow in the UK, my sister (lives in NYC) was due to fly to Dublin for a bachelorette party and her flight was cancelled! It was a nightmare for her, luckily she made it to London and they had a party there but still, brutal. We got a record snowfall here (30cms in 40 hours), for the time of year (early March) to add to the already 2 feet of snow we have on the ground, the roads in my community are a battlefield lol. I hate winter!!!

Feeling baby move so much now!!! It's the best, she's very active especially when I'm still, I feel her often.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

What a nightmare EDD, the snow was fun at the start until the milk and bread started flying off the shelves! I got my first loaf today since Wednesday it&#8217;s been ridiculous. We were in red alert too. Fingers crossed you get booked in ASAP! 


I&#8217;m feeling movements daily but they can sometimes be a little dull but I&#8217;m guessing that&#8217;s because of the anterior placenta?


----------



## Alligator

Unique mine are the same I wouldn't say, for the most part (minus a few really strong kicks) that the movements are super strong and DH can't really feel them much from the outside yet, he did feel one movement but mostly he can't feel her yet.


----------



## glong88

20 week scan all good. X


----------



## TexMel

I cannot imagine the winters you go through, Alli! I'm sorry to everyone else stuck in right now! Here in Texas, everything shuts down with 1 inch of snow, not that has happened at all this winter. We had flurries once. 

I just got great news about my mat leave and am pleasantly surprised with my company's new policy! I am eligible for up to 18 weeks total, but that doesn't include any bedrest this time (unlike my last time), so bedrest won't eat into my time with baby after he's here. The first 8 weeks will be at 60%, then 4 weeks at 100% pay, then, the last 6 weeks are optional. I have 3 weeks of vacation time saved up, so I can get paid an additional 3 weeks at 100% then I would have 3 weeks left of unpaid if I want. It's not U.K. or Canada level, but it's better than most in the US and I'm super happy today!!


----------



## Alligator

That's great Tex! Definitely better than your previous one and what many people have. Good news!

Seriously every winter I'm like 'that's it I'm moving!' haha but I never do because I do love it here, but this winter has been exceptionally snowy and cold. I am so ready for spring.

Anyone else dealing with swollen feet already? Mine have been bad today. I haven't been on my feet a lot, just a bit of a walk at lunch to get a few things for work (I have 5000 steps on my fitbit so it's not a super active day by any means). I see my doctor tomorrow and I might bring it up (along with my anxiety lately and carpal tunnel).


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Glad the scan went well, Glong. Did you stay team yellow?

Tex, that&#8217;s great news! 


No swollen feet here but it is getting harder to bend over by the end of the day :haha:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Glad the scan went well, Glong. Did you stay team yellow?
> 
> Tex, thats great news!
> 
> 
> No swollen feet here but it is getting harder to bend over by the end of the day :haha:


Yes we did. Although the scan photo makes it look like there's a willy. We asked the lady when she gave it to us as I said I didn't want to no and she laughed and said that isn't a willy.... So no idea what it is..

To be honest we didn't see anything obvious on the scan itself and it lasted about 20 minutes


----------



## glong88

Here is the photo
 



Attached Files:







20180305_194731.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StarryEyed88

eddjanuary10 said:


> Hope your all well. Good luck to those with scans this upcoming week. What's the Facebook group for us here I would like to join please.

Alli I cant remember, are you able to add Edd to the FB group?

Glongg Im seeing boy bits too! :blush: :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Is baby on it&#8217;s side? 

I think we&#8217;ve decided on our names because we literally can&#8217;t agree on any others. We&#8217;re going for Sienna for a girl and Tommy for a boy. Middle names no idea :haha:


----------



## glong88

Yes I think so


Love them names xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Is like to think she wouldn&#8217;t give you a scan picture with his bits in if it was a boy as you don&#8217;t want to know what it is, it could be the cord.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Is like to think she wouldnt give you a scan picture with his bits in if it was a boy as you dont want to know what it is, it could be the cord.

That's what I thought and she was an amazing sonograhper she knew what she was talking about and explained everything in great details so I'm sure she wouldn't just Look a very much like it


----------



## Alligator

Yes I can add people to the group - EDD just PM me your email and I can add you :)

So I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and I have gained 22 lbs :( I am actually quite embarrassed by that and the doctor didn't really lecture me (she was kind) but did mention it and try to encourage me to eat healthy and what not. Ugh!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Yes I can add people to the group - EDD just PM me your email and I can add you :)
> 
> So I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and I have gained 22 lbs :( I am actually quite embarrassed by that and the doctor didn't really lecture me (she was kind) but did mention it and try to encourage me to eat healthy and what not. Ugh!

I havent got a clue what Ive gained. I think Im getting weighed at my consultant appointment next week. Im dreading it to be honest, I really dont want to gain loads with this pregnancy but Im being such a pig I can guarantee Ive gained over stone and a half :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I dread it every appointment! I know I need to not gain a ton but I don't feel like I am eating too unhealthy. Certainly not eating 100% clean or anything but I don't think I'm doing too terribly overall and I don't want to start counting and restricting either.


----------



## Buffyx

I too have gained 22lbs (10kg) but I'm actually really stoked with that. In my last two pregnancies I'd put on more than that just in first tri!! I am still going to gym, and eating pretty well. It is what it is! Don't stress about it.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I like the names you have chosen out Unique :thumbup:

Glad your scan went well Glong!

The snows all gone now and hopefully it stays away, bread and milk back in shops :haha: I have my scan tomorrow now it feels like I've been waiting forever to go! I had gained no weight at all until this last week probably because of all the sickness and flu/illness. Now 4lbs have sprung on in 1 week! I have a sizeable bump already, quite uncomfy at night now and stairs already make me a little breathless! 

I will pm my email thanks Alligator :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Buffy that makes me feel a lot better about my weight gain! I think every woman and pregnancy is just different, they can tell you whats normal and average but your body will do what it has to for baby and for some thats extra weight.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I think I&#8217;ll find out what I&#8217;ve gained on Wednesday, little nervous to be honest lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Anyone experiencing hiccups yet? My LO has them several times a day now.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I haven&#8217;t seen or felt anything like that. I&#8217;ve been having jerky movements and some nice strong kicks up towards the ribs. I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing the stage where baby hasn&#8217;t got much room and you can see every movement :cloud9:


----------



## glong88

Still barely getting movement maybe the odd tiny thing here and there x


----------



## StarryEyed88

My movements are getting slightly higher...maybe around the belly button area and only ever on the right hand side.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ive been comparing my scan pictures from Jayden and Aimee-Jo with the new baby. What do you think? Son is at the top, daughter middle and new baby at the bottom!


----------



## JWC13

I've been feeling movements all day long every day for about a week or so now. She is quite active. I do have posterior placenta so that is likely why. In the last few days I've even been able to feel her kicking from the outside of my belly so DH has finally been able to feel her. He was so excited!


----------



## Ginaj

UniqueBeauty said:


> Ive been comparing my scan pictures from Jayden and Aimee-Jo with the new baby. What do you think? Son is at the top, daughter middle and new baby at the bottom!
> 
> View attachment 1028725

I think new baby looks like your daughters scan pics! :pink:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ginaj said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Ive been comparing my scan pictures from Jayden and Aimee-Jo with the new baby. What do you think? Son is at the top, daughter middle and new baby at the bottom!
> 
> View attachment 1028725
> 
> 
> I think new baby looks like your daughters scan pics! :pink:Click to expand...

Exciting :cloud9:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Unique I&#8217;m leaning towards a girl too


----------



## JWC13

StarryEyed88 said:


> Unique Im leaning towards a girl too

Agreed, I'm thinking girl too!


----------



## glong88

Yes I would say girl x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If it&#8217;s a girl DD will be so happy, DS not so much :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, came down with a cold last week and it totally laid me up...being sick and pregnant totally sucks! I feel like a big baby but really, it sucks. You can't take anything and just powering through and getting stuff done isn't really an option either as you just feel that much more ill and tired.

Anyway!

Baby girl is moving lots even with my anterior placenta I feel her several times a day. Often down low still, like she is kicking me right in the cervix. A few bladder kicks as well! Poor DH still can't feel from the outside yet.

I was thinking the other day, this may be stupid, but you do think baby is laying cross wise (like head to the side, feet to the other side) or up and down (head/feet towards the ribs and head/feet towards the cervix)? Is there a norm for about 22-23 weeks? Does it always change?


----------



## glong88

I only ever feel my tiny movements very very low down


----------



## Alligator

glong most movements I feel are down lower as well, which I assume is her little feet kicking me but what the heck do I know?! I also often feel movements like maybe she is rolling or turning her body.


----------



## glong88

Alligator said:


> glong most movements I feel are down lower as well, which I assume is her little feet kicking me but what the heck do I know?! I also often feel movements like maybe she is rolling or turning her body.


I was sure by now I was feeling proper kicks in my stomach by now with my other 2. It feels odd it's so low down still at 21 weeks


----------



## Alligator

Literally as I read that I felt little kicks or punches about belly button level off to the side haha. She moves around!


----------



## JLLM

I too have an anterior placenta have been feeling some movement for a little while but now feel lots of kicks my husband and daughter also felt the kicks at weekend so exciting!


----------



## Ginaj

My DH feels kicks daily now which is cute and DD finally felt a few at the weekend. Ive also just started getting those feelings where it feels like a little elbow or foot is scraping down the inside of your belly which makes me cringe! 

Also been in a few meetings, trying to keep a straight face while baby jabs me in the bladder :dohh:


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Literally as I read that I felt little kicks or punches about belly button level off to the side haha. She moves around!

It's funny because I feel so much movement but it's always down low (several inches below belly button). I have yet to have her kick or feel any movements any higher which does seem odd but even at our anatomy scan they couldn't get her to move her head out of my pelvis no matter what they tried, and they even turned me close to upside down to get her out and she wouldn't budge. Guess she is comfortable where she is :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alligator said:


> I was thinking the other day, this may be stupid, but you do think baby is laying cross wise (like head to the side, feet to the other side) or up and down (head/feet towards the ribs and head/feet towards the cervix)? Is there a norm for about 22-23 weeks? Does it always change?

Mine is flipping around all the time. Sometimes I'll feel him down low, around my belly button area and below. Other times I'll feel him hanging out on one side or the other very close to the bottom of my rib cage. I'm assuming when he's that high he is head down and those are his little feet kicking me. Usually babies stay head down around the beginning of the third trimester. Some stubborn ones take even longer than that, not flipping until close to birth, but I think doctors really start getting concerned if it is taking longer than 36/37 weeks and might request an ECV. I've fortunately never had that problem... I think because all my babies had big heads :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Appointment was fine, even got to see baby quickly again. I&#8217;ve gained 14lbs so far. Won&#8217;t know anymore about the birth until my scan at 35 weeks.


----------



## glong88

Still didn't find out? Any clues


----------



## TexMel

This baby is so active it seems all day and all night!! My first son would just go in spurts. I think not having the anterior placenta really does change things up. I can definitely feel the movements (some kicks, some just turns) on the outside, but my hubby hasn't felt it just yet. Every time they are intense, he's either just left the room or asleep. I'm hoping he will soon, as he says he never did last time. I think he just wasn't patient enough last time.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> Still didn't find out? Any clues

Still no idea! She asked me if I knew what I was having and I told her I didn&#8217;t want to find out so she made sure to stay above the abdomen. She only did it to check on the heartbeat but have me a sneaky scan of the face because my mum came along with me, she&#8217;d never seen it before. 

Movements are getting stronger, every time I get OH to look or feel he/she stops :haha:


----------



## glong88

Awww well done!! I'm so glad now we didn't find out it's so exciting x


----------



## Alligator

Ugh anyone else really uncomfortable? I feel like the only comfortable position for me is laying down (and then only for awhile on each side until I have to move) or semi-reclined. Sitting in my office chair is so uncomfortable because I have to sit upright. Getting up to walk around seems to hurt my back/hips but sitting does the same :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad all went well, Unique! How exciting that you're waiting til birth to find out gender. You are a lot more patient than I am lol!

My anatomy scan is tomorrow. Although we've already found out gender from a private scan, we will get an idea of his size at the anatomy scan. Excited but nervous at the same time. Hoping for a smaller baby but that's probably wishful thinking since all my babies were large for the gestational week they were born at. Thankfully I usually go into labor a bit early when they're "average" size.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m not uncomfortable in the day but I have been finding by the end of the day I am, my growing boobs are giving me backache already. 

I was looking through my notes yesterday and it said my pregnancy is consultant led and I&#8217;m a high risk pregnancy but at my first appointment I was low risk. I don&#8217;t know if it has something to do with the placenta or my PPH from DD. I lost 1.3L of blood according to the notes. Also I&#8217;m 23 weeks measuring 22. I hope I have a smaller baby :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Texmel - I agree. This is my first time having a posterior placenta and I cant believe the difference in movement! It's insane. I feel this baby ALL the time. I actually said to DH tonight that I hope that he sleeps when he comes out!! :haha:

Unique - I don't imagine it is the PPH. I had them with each of my kids and I'm not a high risk. It must be to do with something else.

Alli - I actually cannot believe that at almost 25 weeks Im not MORE uncomfortable. I know I bring the gym thing up all the time, but it has made the biggest difference. I can often even forget I'm pregnant. Aside from peeing literally like 3 times an hour, I'm actually feeling pretty good at this point. My last two pregnancies without exercise, I was definitely struggling with back pain & had trouble sleeping comfortably.


----------



## Alligator

Just found out yesterday my SIL is 8 weeks pregnant!!! So exciting, she is due in October. They did IVF (for the second time, we have our 4 year old nephew from IVF as well). I cried when they told us. She was so kind and said she didn't want to steal my/our thunder (her brother and I) because this is our first and we deserve to be excited and spoiled but honestly I am very excited...our babies will be so close in age and will be cousins and I hope best friends.


----------



## Alligator

Buffyx said:


> Texmel - I agree. This is my first time having a posterior placenta and I cant believe the difference in movement! It's insane. I feel this baby ALL the time. I actually said to DH tonight that I hope that he sleeps when he comes out!! :haha:
> 
> Unique - I don't imagine it is the PPH. I had them with each of my kids and I'm not a high risk. It must be to do with something else.
> 
> Alli - I actually cannot believe that at almost 25 weeks Im not MORE uncomfortable. I know I bring the gym thing up all the time, but it has made the biggest difference. I can often even forget I'm pregnant. Aside from peeing literally like 3 times an hour, I'm actually feeling pretty good at this point. My last two pregnancies without exercise, I was definitely struggling with back pain & had trouble sleeping comfortably.

Perhaps I should have made more of an effort in first tri but I just felt so sick...honestly getting to work was a miracle let alone doing something active! I went for a walk the other day and felt miserable the whole afternoon after...very demotivating, but I know I need to keep it up so I will be doing my best to try and keep the activity level up, even if it's just walking or whatever. Harder in the winter here, when it just keeps snowing then melting (hence, ice) and now I have a bunion (hurray) on my foot which makes walking hard lol. If it isn't one thing it's another. But it's my goal to walk at least 30 minutes 3-4 times a week! I'm also starting prenatal yoga soon which I know will help as well, and doing massage. I've just been listening to my body and when it said rest, I rested.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hey ladies. So I went for my 20week scan last Friday and all looked well, have to go back on Monday to complete the checks because we couldn't see everything from the angle baby was comfortably lying in! So we get to see baby again which is nice. We did find out the gender but I can't reveal just yet lol I am having a family lunch gender reveal next week and will be letting everyone know then. My sister uses this forum and I wouldn't want her to find out before she is meant to although I'm sure she isn't reading in here one can never be too careful! 

So I didn't see a request on fb Alli, hopefully I am looking in the correct place but pretty sure I am. I'm also going to go to prenatal yoga soon let me know if you find it helpful! I understand you not feeling like exercising during first tri I was also really sick and list lots of weight just felt rotten no way I could of exercised then but am back to walking every day now which is good.

Has anyone heard from eppgirl I was just thinking she was sick last time I read in here and hope she's ok now.


----------



## Alligator

Just sent you a message edd - might have to add you as a friend on FB to get you into the group, not sure why it's not working sending the email invite! Annoying.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well I'm back from my anatomy scan. Everything looked well however they were unable to get a profile picture because LO had his face smashed into the placenta so they plan to have us come back at a later date. I had to anyways because they're keeping an eye on my fluid levels to make sure I don't end up with polyhydramnios again. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile already. Big boy. No wonder I've been feeling so much movement.


----------



## Buffyx

Edd & Lilmiss - glad your scans went well :flower:

Alli - I know exactly what you mean because that's the reason I didn't exercise my last two pregnancies. I just felt too sick. This time even though I felt sick, I forced myself. I wouldn't be going out in the snow either! I go to the gym which makes it easy for all weather. Also I can't be too far away from a toilet :haha: 
Exciting news about your SIL!


----------



## glong88

lilmisscaviar said:


> Well I'm back from my anatomy scan. Everything looked well however they were unable to get a profile picture because LO had his face smashed into the placenta so they plan to have us come back at a later date. I had to anyways because they're keeping an eye on my fluid levels to make sure I don't end up with polyhydramnios again. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile already. Big boy. No wonder I've been feeling so much movement.


Have they given you an idea on weight c


----------



## JLLM

I had to visit triage today and have been told I have a UTI and given antibiotics. I am really anxious to take these in pregnancy has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Buffyx

Yes JLLM. I have avoided any UTIs this time around, but I had them in my last two pregnancies. It is totally fine to take the antibiotics :) 

I have, however, had thrush 3 times this pregnancy. Ugh. The joys!!


----------



## JLLM

Buffyx said:


> Yes JLLM. I have avoided any UTIs this time around, but I had them in my last two pregnancies. It is totally fine to take the antibiotics :)
> 
> I have, however, had thrush 3 times this pregnancy. Ugh. The joys!!


Thanks with ur UTI did you have antibiotics?

Haha yes the joys!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alli thats so exciting about your SIL and super sweet they were trying to be super considerate too :) 
I have the same goal of walking a couple of times a week and doing aqua aerobics as well. This week Ive managed to get one walk done ... oops.


----------



## Alligator

Yes so sweet of them to be kind and considerate, of course I am nothing but excited for them, thrilled we'll have kids close in age!


----------



## eddjanuary10

JLLM said:


> I had to visit triage today and have been told I have a UTI and given antibiotics. I am really anxious to take these in pregnancy has anyone ever experienced this?


Don't worry about having to take the antibiotics is it amoxicillin? They will be safe and make you feel better. I needed 2 courses of antibiotics last month for a chest infection. I have had them in previous pregnancies also with no problems to me or baby. Its not nice having to take them but its worse to be ill and suffering xx


----------



## JLLM

eddjanuary10 said:


> JLLM said:
> 
> 
> I had to visit triage today and have been told I have a UTI and given antibiotics. I am really anxious to take these in pregnancy has anyone ever experienced this?
> 
> 
> Don't worry about having to take the antibiotics is it amoxicillin? They will be safe and make you feel better. I needed 2 courses of antibiotics last month for a chest infection. I have had them in previous pregnancies also with no problems to me or baby. Its not nice having to take them but its worse to be ill and suffering xxClick to expand...

The ones they have given me are called CEFALEXIN. I am hoping they clear it up pretty quickly I am just a worrier about these things!

Sorry to hear u had a chest infection they are bad enough without also being pregnant.


----------



## Buffyx

Yes. I had antibiotics with my UTI's. It will be OK. They wouldn't give it to you if it wasn't safe :flow:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

glong88 said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm back from my anatomy scan. Everything looked well however they were unable to get a profile picture because LO had his face smashed into the placenta so they plan to have us come back at a later date. I had to anyways because they're keeping an eye on my fluid levels to make sure I don't end up with polyhydramnios again. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile already. Big boy. No wonder I've been feeling so much movement.
> 
> 
> Have they given you an idea on weight cClick to expand...

Glong they said about a pound and a half was the estimated weight.

JLLM - I had to take antibiotics for a UTI in the beginning of this pregnancy. Just had an ultrasound and everything was fine, no ill effects from the antibiotics. They're quite common while you're pregnant because of your growing uterus pressing against your bladder.


----------



## JLLM

Thanks everyone have started the antibiotics today!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope it clears for you soon :thumbup:


----------



## glong88

lilmisscaviar said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm back from my anatomy scan. Everything looked well however they were unable to get a profile picture because LO had his face smashed into the placenta so they plan to have us come back at a later date. I had to anyways because they're keeping an eye on my fluid levels to make sure I don't end up with polyhydramnios again. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile already. Big boy. No wonder I've been feeling so much movement.
> 
> 
> Have they given you an idea on weight cClick to expand...
> 
> Glong they said about a pound and a half was the estimated weight.
> 
> JLLM - I had to take antibiotics for a UTI in the beginning of this pregnancy. Just had an ultrasound and everything was fine, no ill effects from the antibiotics. They're quite common while you're pregnant because of your growing uterus pressing against your bladder.Click to expand...


What's the average for this gestation


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Booked in for the whooping cough jab on Friday. Anyone else?!


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Booked in for the whooping cough jab on Friday. Anyone else?!

I will be getting it. I have midwife Friday so will book up with her then


----------



## JLLM

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Booked in for the whooping cough jab on Friday. Anyone else?!
> 
> I will be getting it. I have midwife Friday so will book up with her thenClick to expand...

I had mine a couple of weeks ago painless and I didnt have a sore arm this time! I see my midwife on Monday and she has said she will order me my baby box &#128522;


----------



## JWC13

UniqueBeauty said:


> Booked in for the whooping cough jab on Friday. Anyone else?!

Is that the TDAP vaccine? I have mine scheduled for my next appt in April. I need to remind my husband to get his soon too.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Ill be having mine at 28weeks. Nearly time for my second round of GD testing :cry:


----------



## glong88

StarryEyed88 said:


> Ill be having mine at 28weeks. Nearly time for my second round of GD testing :cry:


And me :(


----------



## JLLM

glong88 said:


> StarryEyed88 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be having mine at 28weeks. Nearly time for my second round of GD testing :cry:
> 
> 
> And me :(Click to expand...

I am due to have his test for the first time as my last baby was over 10lb at birth, a little anxious about it.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;ve never had the GD testing, what&#8217;s it for?


----------



## Alligator

Hmm I will have to ask my doctor if the whooping cough vaccine is something that is offered here to pregnant women! I haven't heard about it. I did have the flu shot early in my pregnancy in November.

I have my GD (gestational diabetes) test on Easter Monday...fun!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Gestational Diabetes- I had the first test at 15 weeks. It was negative. I didn&#8217;t realise I need to have it again, but apparently it can develop later in pregnancy. 
Not looking forward to sitting there and having awful drink.


----------



## Alligator

It's standard practice here to have it between 24-28 weeks I believe. I'll be just shy of 26 weeks when I have mine done! I have heard mixed reviews about the drink. Some people say it's god awful and others say not so bad.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh I see. Is GD something that can be avoided, or? 

DD has her home visit today from her new nursery teacher where she&#8217;ll be starting in April. I&#8217;m a bit disappointed because she&#8217;s had the same routine for a year of getting up early and off to nursery (DS goes to the same school) but now she&#8217;s only able to have afternoon sessions until September:dohh: 

Feeling movements a lot more now, almost all day lol but I was warned that if I start to feel heavy and bleed to go straight to hospital. Has anyone else been told this with their low anterior placenta? I&#8217;ll find out on June 6th if it&#8217;s moved.


----------



## Alligator

I wasn't told that at all with my anterior placenta! Seems a bit strange, as it's quite common and 'normal'...I think that would only apply if it was a bit low lying? I was told mine was anterior but a healthy ways away from the cervix and not at all concerning. That being said I imagine any bleeding you'd go straight to hospital anyway no matter the placenta location.

I think GD can be largely controlled via diet, for many women! It really just depends I think.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Perhaps it&#8217;s because mine was covering the cervix. 

I forgot to mention too, is anyone having braxton hicks already? I&#8217;m getting them but don&#8217;t remember getting them this early last time.


----------



## glong88

I had the test at 28 weekswith my 1 year old it was fine. Later at 36 weeks found out I had it. So this time had test at 11 weeks which was fine and will have it at 28 weeks again. If it's fine then they will monitor my growth and.if things look to be big do another test


----------



## Alligator

unique that's probably why they want you to go in, as any bleeding is that much more concerning with placenta covering the cervix. Are you on pelvic rest as well? A friend had complete placenta previa (that didn't go away sadly) and was on total pelvic rest. Ended up having light spotting at 36 weeks so they did a c-section. Her babe was totally healthy (and big!) at 4 weeks early so all was well. Luckily we live in a time of modern medicine!

I've had BH once or twice already, was shocking at first when I felt it for sure!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m so paranoid every time I go to the toilet. I haven&#8217;t been told to rest but to just carry on seeing the midwife as usual. They haven&#8217;t really told me much so I may ask at my appointment next month. The consultant said they can&#8217;t tell me much until they know if it&#8217;s moved at my 35 week scan.


----------



## Alligator

That's fair enough, I would definitely speak to the doctor/midwife. I don't think bed rest or anything is in order but no sex, no heavy lifting, stuff like that is probably not a bad precaution to take. I'm sure all will be fine, most women who have this issue the placenta does move out of the way!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;d happily go without sex but OH doesn&#8217;t like that :haha: men :dohh: 

Had a couple of new names that I like that are quite uncommon but I&#8217;m trying to convince OH. I love Lena and Helena, pronounced Lee-na & Hel-ee-na. I love different names :cloud9:


----------



## Alligator

LOL DH isn't a fan of that either but if it's doctor prescribed....there are other ways to please him. We have not DTD much at all since conceiving, something about being ill 24/7 just doesn't lend itself to feeling in the mood! And now being big and uncomfortable. TMI but we had to google 'pregnancy sex positions' the other day hahaha.

Love both those names!


----------



## Buffyx

Starry - that is strange they made you have GTT twice? Unless they have reason to believe you may have it, due to your history etc then you usually only have it once between 26-28 weeks here. I'm doing mine April 9th.

Alli - I didn't think the drink was bad at all! Maybe because I love sugar haha.

I will have the whooping cough vaccine at 28 weeks. Man I have had a lot of those recently due to me being pregnant 3 years in a row :haha: I can't get the flu vaccine due to allergies.

We are still trying to decide on a name, but I gave DH a list of my 5 favourites (he didnt know my order of faves) and he chose Felix. So at this stage it is looking like that's the only name we agree on. Theo is my favourite, but he will only use it if we name him Theodore, which I don't like.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

The last two WC vaccines I had I came out in a huge bruise, hoping to avoid it this time lol 

Officially viable today :happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> The last two WC vaccines I had I came out in a huge bruise, hoping to avoid it this time lol
> 
> Officially viable today :happydance:

Happy V-Day! 

My Mum bruises from the WC + Flu vaccines too. Eek!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy it&#8217;s because my BMI is on the higher side. I was on such a roll losing weight and to be told that, I was super bummed but it is what it is I guess. So I&#8217;ll go get mine in two weeks time. They want it done and results back before my 28 week midwife appt. 

Not looking forward to the WC jab though. Don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m going to get the flu vaccine though. Any thoughts pro or con for that?

Happy V Day Unique :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;ve had the flu vaccine with all my pregnancies, only downside is the cold you have the next day lol


----------



## Buffyx

Like I said earlier, I have never had a flu shot due to allergies in the ingredients. DH gets it every year and never gets the cold afterwards?

Ah OK Starry. That makes sense. Sucks though you have to sit through it twice. Man, I am dreading GTT because I get sooooooo hungry :(


----------



## Alligator

I had the flu vaccine earlier in pregnancy (in November) and wasn't at all sick. My arm was a bit tender for the next day or two but nothing terrible, just a bit of an ouch.


----------



## Alligator

And it's v-day for me too...yay! <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> And it's v-day for me too...yay! <3

:happydance:


----------



## glong88

Still just over a week for v day for me. I can't wait


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Happy v-day *Unique* and *Alligator*! Always an exciting milestone :)
*
Starry* - I never had the flu jab in any of my pregnancies. I had it as a kid once and ended up getting the flu from it. Everyone reacts differently to the vaccine though so you never really know until you try it, I guess.

AFM my ODS came down with Hand, Foot and Mouth after my YDD had it a couple weeks ago. I'm pretty sure I caught a touch of it because I had an awful sore throat for a week. Thankfully I didn't get a fever. DS is doing better today. Still feverish but it's coming down.


----------



## Alligator

What a terrible go you've had lilmiss! Hope the germs clear out of your house soon.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

V-day for me is officially a week away now! Unofficially my midwife told me that baby hit 24 weeks a week ago due to his size :rofl:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How big is he measuring?


----------



## glong88

Midwife went well Friday. Heartrate 140. My blood pressure fine. 

Diabetes test and anti d injection booked for 30th April


----------



## glong88

1 week until v day! Yay


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Is it going slower for everyone else now? It feels like it&#8217;s dragging but then I&#8217;m like wow, almost 25 weeks already :o

I still have to get bottles, muslins, towels, bath, pram, car seat, maternity pads, breast pump, breast pads, cardigans, an extra blanket, nursing bras, stuff for my hospital bag and bath stuff :haha: 

I don&#8217;t feel organised at all to be honest. I got the bouncer chair the other day though :) 

I have the midwife in 3 weeks, 28 week appointment. Only 10 weeks until my next scan. Crazy.


----------



## Alligator

Oh gosh I still need diapers, bottles, blankets, crib bedding (not to mention setting that all up), all breast feeding supplies, all hospital bag stuff...ahh there's so much I need. But I am having a shower in early June which reminds me I need to start that registry lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It just seems to be going slow one minute and super fast the next. I have enough clothes for the first few days I just plan to buy a bundle once we know the sex :haha: 

I like to have new PJs after birth so I&#8217;ll need some of them. I have birth to DS and DD in the same nighty, thinking I should do it again with this one!


----------



## Alligator

I do need to get something for myself to wear home from the hospital but I've never done this before...I have a fav pair of maternity pj pants (that aren't really public appropriate but I suppose just giving birth is a good of an excuse as any to wear pjs in public) that I can wear and maybe just a looser fitting shirt since I will still look pregnant. It will be July and hot out after all so I can wear flip flops! (I can't wait for flip flop weather lol)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Definitely. I wore PJs home with my son :haha: I&#8217;ll probably take tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt after having this one. It&#8217;s hard to tell what the weather will be like here lol we had to get rid of our car due to repairs so I&#8217;m having to call an ambulance when I&#8217;m in labour, JOY lol 

I don&#8217;t know what to put in my hospital bag and I&#8217;ve done two already :haha::dohh:


----------



## Alligator

LOL well we still have time! That sucks about your car!! I am debating putting the carseat in DHs truck for the hospital trip, or putting in my car. I think eventually we will buy a second base for the car seat for his vehicle but as I'll be home with her it makes sense to have it in mine. Yet obviously I won't be driving myself to hospital (if all goes to plan), DH will, so having it in his truck makes sense but he could drive my car. That being said my car is already tough to get out of so perhaps at 9 months pregnant and in labour I might want his truck?! So many decisions.


----------



## Buffyx

I wore maternity leggings home both times with my kids. Black. Coz ya can never trust that after-birth bleeding!!

We still haven't even figured out if a 3rd car seat is even going to fit in our car!! We really need to get on to that. Kind of important!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I love the maxi cosi so Ill be getting that again, I had it with DS & DD. 

I had a horrible dream last night, woke up feeling a little traumatised from it. Every time I dream baby is a girl, so anyway I could t feel her move one day and I was out and about and had a huge gush of blood and gave birth to the baby girl. Then weirdly I went to the hospital and they put her in a jar for me, a jar?! Then after that I was feeling movement again went to get checked and she was fine. I woke up so confused!

-and I hate the after birth bleeding! :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

Oh gosh unique that is so scary! And bizarre. Our minds are so weird.

I purchased the Chico keyfit car seat as it came recommended from my SIL and BFF...it's still in the giant box haha. We'll open and take a look later! Actually we are lucky my parents bought it for us...so kind!

My good friend is 13w pregnant and had a threatened miscarriage last night...she thought she did miscarry, in fact, due to passing a large clot and heavy bleeding/pain. Went to hospital and baby is fine, placenta is intact, but they suspect a hematoma and she's still bleeding...poor thing...I am heartbroken and worried for her. It really hit me hard last night!

Also...I think I may have mentioned I am having carpal tunnel in my right hand. Some bad tingling/pins and needles and a bit of pain but today the pain has been bad. I can barely use my thumb (typing currently without using my right thumb...weird), and writing is so painful it almost makes me cry, I can't write more than one word without needing to take a break. How can I last 2 more months at work like this? :(


----------



## JLLM

It&#8217;s V-day for me today &#55357;&#56842;. Had my midwife appointment on Monday everything went great I heard heartbeat, such an amazing sound. She has booked me for the GTT test and for me to go back and see her for my anti-d!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Oh gosh unique that is so scary! And bizarre. Our minds are so weird.
> 
> I purchased the Chico keyfit car seat as it came recommended from my SIL and BFF...it's still in the giant box haha. We'll open and take a look later! Actually we are lucky my parents bought it for us...so kind!
> 
> My good friend is 13w pregnant and had a threatened miscarriage last night...she thought she did miscarry, in fact, due to passing a large clot and heavy bleeding/pain. Went to hospital and baby is fine, placenta is intact, but they suspect a hematoma and she's still bleeding...poor thing...I am heartbroken and worried for her. It really hit me hard last night!
> 
> Also...I think I may have mentioned I am having carpal tunnel in my right hand. Some bad tingling/pins and needles and a bit of pain but today the pain has been bad. I can barely use my thumb (typing currently without using my right thumb...weird), and writing is so painful it almost makes me cry, I can't write more than one word without needing to take a break. How can I last 2 more months at work like this? :(

That must of been so scary for her! 

Sorry to hear youre having pains in your hand :(



JLLM said:


> Its V-day for me today &#65533;&#65533;. Had my midwife appointment on Monday everything went great I heard heartbeat, such an amazing sound. She has booked me for the GTT test and for me to go back and see her for my anti-d!

Happy V day!


----------



## eppgirl

Got my glucose test scheduled for April 12th, I'm the only person I know who actually looks forward to that &#128514;

I started working on the 18th and so far so good, it's been a little hectic as they were short staffed when I was hired and one girl has been out sick since Saturday and another one just up and walked out on Monday. It is a little difficult because I'm constantly having to bend over and put dishes up above my head but it's not to bad, I just come home pretty sore lol.
Luckily they do work with me, some more than others.

Can't believe I'm half way through my 26th week already, I had a growth spurt and ended up smacking into everything with my belly at work the other day, it was awful lol.


----------



## Alligator

Great news on the job eppgirl!!

JLLM happy v-day!! <3

Yes...my friend is in a bad way, she is just so confused (still bleeding) and convinced she is going to lose her baby and struggling hard. It's so tough. I also found out my SIL (also pregnant) had some unexplained bleeding and her baby measured a bit small (she is supposed to be 10w)...so they are also concerned. Ugh...my heart breaks for my friends/family. I just want their babies to be okay so badly.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yay for the job Eppgirl! 

I know what you mean. There was a lady who lives round the corner from me who was 10 weeks ahead of me. She lost her little boy at 29 weeks, so heartbreaking.


----------



## Alligator

Oh unique...I cannot imagine that pain...how incredibly awful! It just makes you feel so blessed, and also so worried because nothing is guaranteed. Do you mind my asking, was her son stillborn? Was there anything wrong? 

My friend is now likely having an inevitable miscarriage as her cervix is open, confirmed by her doctor...ugh, gutted for her.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Im terrified of the after birth bleeding. I have no idea what to expect. Im really lucky that my normal periods are super light and and with no pain. 

JLLM - happy VDay :flower:

Alli - oh my gosh, fingers crossed for good outcomes for both your friend and SIL. I hope the pain eases soon for you!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Oh unique...I cannot imagine that pain...how incredibly awful! It just makes you feel so blessed, and also so worried because nothing is guaranteed. Do you mind my asking, was her son stillborn? Was there anything wrong?
> 
> 
> My friend is now likely having an inevitable miscarriage as her cervix is open, confirmed by her doctor...ugh, gutted for her.



She hasnt actually posted much about t but as far as Im aware everything was normal but shed announced that hed been born but didnt make it. It does make you feel very blessed. 

Sorry to hear about your friend :(


----------



## Alligator

Very sad indeed...ugh, pregnancy is so difficult and complicated! All you can do is be thankful for each day and count your blessings.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

StarryEyed88 said:


> Im terrified of the after birth bleeding. I have no idea what to expect. Im really lucky that my normal periods are super light and and with no pain.
> 
> JLLM - happy VDay :flower:
> 
> Alli - oh my gosh, fingers crossed for good outcomes for both your friend and SIL. I hope the pain eases soon for you!

I guess everyone is different but my periods lasted 4-5 days, not very heavy. After birth bleeding was like a heavy period lasting weeks.


----------



## StarryEyed88

UniqueBeauty said:


> StarryEyed88 said:
> 
> 
> Im terrified of the after birth bleeding. I have no idea what to expect. Im really lucky that my normal periods are super light and and with no pain.
> 
> JLLM - happy VDay :flower:
> 
> Alli - oh my gosh, fingers crossed for good outcomes for both your friend and SIL. I hope the pain eases soon for you!
> 
> I guess everyone is different but my periods lasted 4-5 days, not very heavy. After birth bleeding was like a heavy period lasting weeks.Click to expand...

Yep sounds as awful as I was expecting :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

My friend got great news...went for an ultrasound after being told she was having an 'inevitable miscarriage' and baby is measuring great, right on track, great HR, cervix closed. All in all the best possible outcome. She is still worried of course but all looks good as far as they can tell. She's still a bit touch and go as the bleeding could commence again at any moment but crossing fingers.

Also my SIL has been told she has an infection but they don't know what/where and she may have mono!! She has to have more testing...not fun at all! But hoping for the best for them both.

Regarding periods, this is my first but I remember the first period after my MC was...terrible. Truly terrible. I don't know if it's the same or different after giving birth but it was almost as much pain as the MC itself (I had to leave work) and SO heavy. I usually have light periods so it was miserable.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Alli that&#8217;s great news for your friend but I have my finger and toes crossed fro sIL. Hope she has a speedy recovery!

Ive had a MC previously also and the bleeding was horrific along with everything else. It was not nice! Periods after that though we&#8217;re fine. 

I don&#8217;t know about you Alli seeing as this is your first too, but I swear people love to bring out the scary labour stories. I swear I&#8217;ve heard of every bad thing that could happen. I&#8217;m all for being prepared but could definitely go without a few of the horror stories.


----------



## Alligator

I totally agree starry! I understand that that might be the real experience for many women but they seem to delight in sharing only the terrible stories and not the normal ones!

With my MC I had a d&c after trying the pills (now that was a horrific day of bleeding) so my bleeding wasn't terrible but my first period was awful.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I agree that it seems like most women only share their horror stories. I guess though it depends upon what your take is of "horrible" but I thought mine were pretty smooth. I did most of my pre-labor at home so that by the time I got to the hospital I was already 6-7 cm dilated and nearly ready to push. Not everyone goes that way though unfortunately. A lot of people say they envy me for going into labor on my own, as a lot of people I know have had inductions or c-sections, however the one thing I don't like is how spontaneous my labors are. I've birthed babies between 35 to 39 weeks so it is hard to plan in that sense. If I went overdue or close to my due date, I would have kind of a ball park range for timing, at least within a week or so rather than a month or so. I do wish that with one pregnancy I could go to my due date. The two that made it to 39 weeks slept a lot better than the ones I birthed early.


----------



## Alligator

Ugh...I'm having some bad symptoms. The carpal tunnel in my hand is incredibly painful I'm often near tears, and now I have a rash on my belly. It's SO itchy...so itchy. It kept me up at night :( I see my doctor tomorrow so I'll ask but it's so itchy I just want to tear my skin off.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My belly was itchy with my first but it was the stretch marks starting to come, not a rash. 

How&#8217;s everyone doing? 

Midwife in 2 weeks and 9 weeks until my scan. Things are going so fast!


----------



## glong88

Feels like it has slowed down for me. 

Next appointment is diabetes test on 30th April and then midwife on 4th may. 24 plus 2 so passed v day which is a big relief.

So excited to know what baby is. Everyone saying I'm carrying like a girl and completely different to the boys


----------



## Alligator

I don't feel like it's stretch marks coming, I feel like I have 1-2 on the side of my hips but the rash is on the sides/middle of my belly...I don't see stretch marks and it's much more pronounced than I think a stretch mark rash would be?? It's red and bumpy...going to ask doctor about it today. Got some relief with Gold Bond last night thank goodness, I was in agony!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hopefully the doctor can shed some light on it! 

Had two doctors visits with DD yesterday and today. She picked some dry skin off her lip and made it bleed. It started to swell slowly and just ballooned! It got hard, warm and was about 7x the size of her normal lip. She&#8217;s having penicillin now and it&#8217;s going down luckily. 

Movements are getting stronger, I can feel him/her moving around everywhere rather than just kicks and jerks. 

I&#8217;m so excited to know what this one is too, Glong!


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hopefully the doctor can shed some light on it!
> 
> Had two doctors visits with DD yesterday and today. She picked some dry skin off her lip and made it bleed. It started to swell slowly and just ballooned! It got hard, warm and was about 7x the size of her normal lip. Shes having penicillin now and its going down luckily.
> 
> Movements are getting stronger, I can feel him/her moving around everywhere rather than just kicks and jerks.
> 
> Im so excited to know what this one is too, Glong!

What is your gut feeling??

See for me I'm spilt I can only see myself with another boy and based on little things I saw on scans I'm sure espically the 12 week one I saw a willy however I feel so different I'm carrying so different and generally don't feel pregnant however with the boys I felt sick and awful...

Hmmmm so interesting to see if it's a different sex causing the different pregnancies or just my body reacting better to this one maybe because baby has the same blood as me (rhese negative and both boys not either)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the doctor can shed some light on it!
> 
> Had two doctors visits with DD yesterday and today. She picked some dry skin off her lip and made it bleed. It started to swell slowly and just ballooned! It got hard, warm and was about 7x the size of her normal lip. Shes having penicillin now and its going down luckily.
> 
> Movements are getting stronger, I can feel him/her moving around everywhere rather than just kicks and jerks.
> 
> Im so excited to know what this one is too, Glong!
> 
> What is your gut feeling??
> 
> See for me I'm spilt I can only see myself with another boy and based on little things I saw on scans I'm sure espically the 12 week one I saw a willy however I feel so different I'm carrying so different and generally don't feel pregnant however with the boys I felt sick and awful...
> 
> Hmmmm so interesting to see if it's a different sex causing the different pregnancies or just my body reacting better to this one maybe because baby has the same blood as me (rhese negative and both boys not either)Click to expand...

Honestly I feel like its a girl, Im carrying the same as DD. All of my dreams have been of a girl. Im happy whatever the gender though :)


----------



## glong88

Exciting x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glong I'm with you on feeling like time is going by slowly. Maybe it is because we are do at the end of the month and seem so far behind everyone else? I just wish I was in the third trimester now so I could be in the home stretch. I'm so tired of SPD and... well... being tired LOL. Everything is getting heavier now and I'm having a hard time being on my feet for long periods of time.

I had itching in my third pregnancy for some weird reason but never had it in any others. I assumed it was stretching because there wasn't really any other reason for it. I remember I did break out in little red pimple-like bumps but also ended up getting more stretch marks with her than anyone else so idk. The midwife told me to use aloe on it but it didn't really help. Unfortunately it lasted my entire pregnancy however it did go away as soon as I gave birth.


----------



## Ginaj

Anyone else been super grumpy and irritable recently? I&#8217;m using hormones and lack of sleep as an excuse. 

On a brighter note... I have confirmed my last day of work which will be 15th June , less than 2.5 months to go AND I still have lots of annual leave to take. Our leave year starts in Jan so I pretty much have the years entitlemrnt to take before mat leave. 

Also made a start on preparations which has got me super excited. Bought babies coming home outfit... crib, breastpump and other little bits and bobs. 

Anyone thought about using reusable nappies? Looks like they are so much fancier now than when I had DD and would like to try and save some £s and the environment a little bit (even if I just use them part time) but I have no idea where to start?


----------



## eppgirl

My mood has been all over the place. One minute I'm snapping at my husband for nothing, the next I'm laughing hysterically over something super corny, and then I'm crying my eyes out. I haven't been this way since first tri lol


----------



## Alligator

I've been so irritable and emotional. I swear I fluctuate between total love for my DH and then the next minute I am like...why are you breathing so loud LOL. So strange!

I'm still waiting to sort out my last day of work and holiday entitlement, as of now my last day is June 29 but if I do have to use another week or two of holidays then I might be off earlier, I think I'll only have like 2-3 days to use as I am taking next week off (at the behest of my boss, and honestly, I need it!). I also have flex days, one a month, for April-June to use so that's another 3 days too. And of course it all depends on baby, everyone at work is convinced baby is coming early (thanks?) because I'm huge lol.

Passed my GD test! WOO. And baby measured a week ahead. I start every two week appointments in two weeks. Crazy!


----------



## MissEyre

Ginaj said:


> Anyone thought about using reusable nappies? Looks like they are so much fancier now than when I had DD and would like to try and save some £s and the environment a little bit (even if I just use them part time) but I have no idea where to start?

Ginaj - I did cloth diapers with my first and am planning on doing it this time as well. I recommend watching some videos explaining the different types of cloth diapers. There are sooooo many that it can all be a little overwhelming. 

I haven't been on here in ages! Life just got busy and I finally started feeling better from the nausea and my energy came back, so I've been spending less time online. I'm feeling massive already and have been dealing with rib and mid-back pain and feeling the constant need to pee already. Pregnancy is such a weird time in life. Baby's nursery is an absolute mess as I've been trying to sort through and sell/donate all of my daughters clothes to make room for baby boy's stuff. I should be doing more right now because I know I won't feel up to doing anything in third trimester when it's blazing hot. 

Hard to believe that we're all nearing the third trimester!!


----------



## Alligator

It's crazy we are all almost in third tri. It's gone by fast! (But also slow at times lol)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ginaj - I've never personally used cloth diapers but I have a close friend who does and she absolutely loves them! She's used them since her baby was born and has never looked back. She even says that she dreads the day when her baby - her first - starts potty training because she won't be able to pick out the cute designs LOL. Those who have the time for it I definitely say all the power to you! Definitely more better reasons to use cloth than disposable.


----------



## JWC13

It's been a bit quiet on there these last couple of days :)

I had my GD test this morning, didn't think the drink was bad at all. Tasted like flat orange soda. I haven't gotten the results back yet but I'm not too worried.

I'm now counting down until 4/26 when we are getting the 4d ultrasound done. I can't wait to see what our girl looks like!! Anyone else having the 4d ultrasound done?


----------



## Alligator

Jwc Im debating having a 4d scan done but Im cheap! Haha. I really want to see her sweet face, though!


----------



## Buffyx

I have never had any ultrasounds that werent just the regular planned ones. I just imagine my baby will look like my son :haha:

I had my GTT on Monday and get my results on Saturday. I had my whooping cough vaccination on Tuesday. I also will get my anti-D shot. I had a few other things checked too - vitamin D & iron. I had low iron at the start so have been taking iron supplements. We need to see if they are doing anything to help me. Also I have my liver bile acid levels checked too because of cholestasis last pregnancy. Unfortunately I have noticed mild itching on my feet and hands. Im hoping it's nothing, but i dont have a good feeling about it. 

Hope everyone is well! I cant believe im in 3rd trimester already! Eek!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;d love a 4D scan but I really don&#8217;t want to reveal the gender so we&#8217;re just going to be patient and wait :)


----------



## Alligator

Buffy Ive had some itching as well but mostly on my belly! Sometimes my legs. Doctor didnt seem worried and it has gotten better but she did mention PUPPS. Luckily it doesnt appear to be that but Im on watch for it! I hope the itching doesnt get worse for you. 

Last week of second tri! I remember at like 15 weeks thinking second tri was sooo long! And here we are. Its going fast... which is good as Im excited to meet baby but OMG we have so much to do lol


----------



## JWC13

Alligator said:


> Buffy Ive had some itching as well but mostly on my belly! Sometimes my legs. Doctor didnt seem worried and it has gotten better but she did mention PUPPS. Luckily it doesnt appear to be that but Im on watch for it! I hope the itching doesnt get worse for you.
> 
> Last week of second tri! I remember at like 15 weeks thinking second tri was sooo long! And here we are. Its going fast... which is good as Im excited to meet baby but OMG we have so much to do lol

Aren't you in the third trimester already? I thought it started at 27 weeks. I hate how every website says something different. If you take 40 weeks divided by 3, technically third trimester starts at 26.67 weeks (aka 27), yet for whatever reason some places say 28. I'm going to ignore those and consider myself third tri at 27 weeks lol.


----------



## Buffyx

I have always gone by 28 weeks as the 3rd trimester. It's what I have always seen on apps etc?

Alli - PUPPS has a rash, so you will know. Cholestasis doesn't present with a rash and the itching is normally on soles of feet & palms of hands, but can spread elsewhere. Last pregnancy it was only my feet and hands and it was INSANE. I have my appointment tomorrow so will see what my test says.


----------



## Alligator

Buffy I did have a rash! Its mostly gone away with the cream the doctor recommended so thats good! It was so itchy.. it kept me up a couple nights. Misery! I do hope you dont have cholestasis it sounds awful! 

Jwc I have always gone by 28 weeks and thats what all my apps say but many women think its 27 or even 26 weeks! My doctor goes by 28 as well and we start biweekly appointments then too! 

Do your babies like to hang out on one side versus the other? Baby girl loves my left side. I feel such pressure there sometimes and sure enough it feels hard compared to my left and I swear its her head or her little body squished there! Ill push (lightly lol, sometimes its uncomfortable how she sits) and shell move but come right back lol. Little turkey.


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> Buffy I did have a rash! Its mostly gone away with the cream the doctor recommended so thats good! It was so itchy.. it kept me up a couple nights. Misery! I do hope you dont have cholestasis it sounds awful!
> 
> Jwc I have always gone by 28 weeks and thats what all my apps say but many women think its 27 or even 26 weeks! My doctor goes by 28 as well and we start biweekly appointments then too!
> 
> Do your babies like to hang out on one side versus the other? Baby girl loves my left side. I feel such pressure there sometimes and sure enough it feels hard compared to my left and I swear its her head or her little body squished there! Ill push (lightly lol, sometimes its uncomfortable how she sits) and shell move but come right back lol. Little turkey.

Eek! I dont know much about PUPPS, but I didnt realise it could go away. Cholestasis doesnt go away until you give birth. Im glad youve stopped itching. Its terrible!

My babe hangs out on the right hand side more. Sometimes my belly is even a little lop sided :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I think it was eczema or perhaps a reaction to a new cream I was using for stretch marks. I dont think PUPPs goes away so my doctor was concerned that if it didnt go away it might be that but luckily it seems good for now! I did some googling about that and definitely didnt want it.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Gosh I dont know what any of those things you guys are talking about, I hope I wont need to worry about them :nope: hoping for the best for both of you :flower:

Bubs hangs out on the right side always. Never have I had him sit/move/roll on the left side :shrug:

This time next week I have my 28 week appt. not sure what to expect. Thinking of bringing hubby. He hasnt been to any appts other than ultrasounds yet so hopefully itll be alright. Were thinking about going for a 3D/4D Scan maybe around 30-35 weeks. Mostly because Id like to make sure he is the right way around and to see if they can estimate the size of him. 

Buffy - what is the usual timeframe for hosp appts after 28 weeks?


----------



## Buffyx

StarryEyed88 said:


> Gosh I dont know what any of those things you guys are talking about, I hope I wont need to worry about them :nope: hoping for the best for both of you :flower:
> 
> Bubs hangs out on the right side always. Never have I had him sit/move/roll on the left side :shrug:
> 
> This time next week I have my 28 week appt. not sure what to expect. Thinking of bringing hubby. He hasnt been to any appts other than ultrasounds yet so hopefully itll be alright. Were thinking about going for a 3D/4D Scan maybe around 30-35 weeks. Mostly because Id like to make sure he is the right way around and to see if they can estimate the size of him.
> 
> Buffy - what is the usual timeframe for hosp appts after 28 weeks?


Yep, you don't want them!!

My next appointment is 3.5 weeks after my 28 week appointment. Then they are every 2 weeks until my c-section.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies. 

Is anyone suffering from vulva varicose veins? I had them with DD but this time they are SO much worse, they are huge.. doctors can&#8217;t do anything as they will go away once baby is born. They are so uncomfortable:nope:


----------



## Alligator

I made DH look down there the other day as Ive had a lot of pelvic pain and he said he didnt see anything... so Im assuming its just regular old pelvic pain and not varicose veins, which Ive heard are misery! Im sorry youre suffering!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Some days it&#8217;s not too bad. I didn&#8217;t have them with DS but they came up with DD.

I had the midwife today. Baby is head down measuring a week ahead, HB was 141bpm. Don&#8217;t see her again until May 29th and a week after that I have my scan. It&#8217;s going so fast and I still have so much to get!


----------



## Alligator

So exciting unique!!

I don't think I get anymore scans...I have an appointment Thursday and I might ask then. I think unless they think something is wrong with baby or she's breech or something, they won't scan again after 20 weeks but I could be wrong.

My friend messaged me to say she's a bit worried for me. Well not worried exactly, she had preeclampsia with her son and nearly died (really a terrible story of it being missed and then her dangerous symptoms actually peaked in the days after he was born).. Anyway I saw her this weekend and she mentioned to me I looked really swollen, and that was one of her first signs she had and in speaking with her high risk OBs this pregnancy (she is expecting again, 16 weeks) they said her earlier swelling was likely the first sign even though her BP was not concerningly high. They don't test my pee here at each prenatal either and they didn't test hers so signs may have been missed.

Anyway I was all panicked yesterday thinking I had pre-e and freaked out...i calmed down a bit after I realized that swelling can be totally normal and I don't have other symptoms but I am going to ask them to test my pee Thursday at my prenatal just for peace of mind...they take my BP everytime and I will inquire about it too. I know it's gone up since pre-pregnancy but I just want to make sure me and baby are okay.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Some days its not too bad. I didnt have them with DS but they came up with DD.
> 
> I had the midwife today. Baby is head down measuring a week ahead, HB was 141bpm. Dont see her again until May 29th and a week after that I have my scan. Its going so fast and I still have so much to get!



That seems ages until your next appointment I thought they saw us at 28 weeks then 31 then 34? Do you not get the 31 week appointment? 

I swear I barely seen anyone this pregnancy my 28 week FRY is the 30 April then midwife 4th may. Haven't seen anyone since mid march!


----------



## Alligator

In Canada (or where I am anyway) from weeks 12-28 you see the doctor (either OB/midwife I think) every month, starting at 28 you go every 2 weeks. I had an appointment at 26 weeks (just how it worked out) and they wanted me to start every 2 weeks at 28 weeks to go over kick counts and stuff..hard to believe that's this week for me!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Is it your feet and legs that are swollen. Ali? Midwife told me to elevate my feet with pillows when I had swelled with DS. 

My notes say I only get 7 appointments this time. The next being 34 weeks, 36 weeks and 38 and then again at 40 weeks I think. I&#8217;m hoping the placenta has moved! She pinched my tummy today and felt the baby&#8217;s head. I hope he or she stays head down too lol


----------



## Alligator

It's really everywhere that's swollen...but my friend particularly commented on my face and hands. And I looked at a photo of myself from pre pregnancy and my face is very swollen/puffy. Some is likely weight gain and some pregnancy puffiness. My feet are a bit swollen but it goes away overnight or once I've had my feet up, just a long day at work in work shoes tends to swell them up a bit but not ridiculously so.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm having trouble with the weight gain too. This winter has been horrible. We just got another snow storm today and I'm so ready to get outside, to get walking again to try to keep the weight gain down. That's the worst part about being pregnant in the winter (although I know it's summer where some ladies are and you girls are incredibly lucky) is the inability to be able to exercise enough to keep the weight gain in check. I'm swollen everywhere and just feel like a cow right now.


----------



## Alligator

Lilmiss - yep. Right there with you, we got hit with snow again yesterday here too. I am so over it. I want spring. We've had a few spring like days here or there (like 2-3 in a row max) and I try to get outside and walk each day if I can, even if it's 30 minutes it helps and I know I sleep better for it too. All I really want to do is walk these days, most other types of exercise are just too difficult for me to do.


----------



## Buffyx

I will say Alli, definitely bring it up and get checked! My BP has not risen during this pregnancy at all, and I don't have any swelling anywhere. It seems a tad alarming to me. Dont want to scare you, but definitely get it checked!

Having said that, I did have high BP with my daughter (1st pregnancy) and some slight swelling on my feet/ankles and didn't have pre-e. I was monited a lot though and during labour I had to have the epidural as soon as they broke my waters because it brought my BP down. It went up CRAZY high.


----------



## Alligator

Well...yesterday was a day. Baby and I are both okay, though. Which is what matters!

Went to my routine prenatal and they took my BP and it was elevated..not crazy high but enough they marked it down. When I mentioned my symptoms the doctor got concerned and took my reflexes which concerned her abit more. Listened to baby and she heard baby's heartbeat drop for about 3 seconds (to 90bpm). All that together had her wanting me to go for tests and the fastest way to do that and check on baby is to go to L&D. So off to the hospital I went!!! I was so scared.

But my BP came down, all tests came back normal and baby girl looks perfect, they said. YAY. However my symptoms are concerning and doctors want me to monitor my BP at home so I'm to get a home BP monitor and check daily, and if it goes up beyond a certain level I'm to go in to hospital ASAP. And of course keep an eye on my symptoms and if those get worse, go in as well. A scary day overall but I am so thankful we are okay and for our healthcare here! My concerns were taken seriously and I got great care, the nurses at the hospital even said...we would rather you be safe than sorry and come in and it be nothing!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re both okay!


----------



## Buffyx

Glad all is OK Alli. It's good though that they are aware of everything and will be on to it if anything were to happen. 

Fingers crossed it is like my first pregnancy and isnt going to turn in to anything sinister.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Glad to hear all is ok Alli xx

Had my 28 week appt today and still no GD:happydance:

Booked in for our birthing classes and my breastfeeding class so its all starting to be a bit more real now. Next appt is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Alligator

How was everyones weekend? 

Has anyone started kick counts? They told me to count 10 kicks in 2 hours. She usually kicks 10 times in like 15-20 minutes lol.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Everyone but myself was poorly at the weekend. I&#8217;m starting to feel a little nauseous though.

I haven&#8217;t started counting yet because he or she is constantly on the move anyway lol


----------



## Buffyx

I heard that kick counting is a little outdated. I just follow what is normal for my baby, and if anything changes I will call.

With my daughter, I would barely feel her move all morning, and then she would move a lot after lunch, and the most movement was after dinner. 

This baby is CRAZY and moves pretty much all day long. So if I notice movements get less, I will know something is up.


----------



## glong88

27 weeks today. 3rd tri


----------



## Alligator

Buffy you're right, my babe is moving all day long ( I mean not CONSTANT but enough every hour that I've never really worried), my doctor said to pick a time she's usually most active and count then but overall just to be aware of her kicks and movements in case I notice a change. I admit as an anxious person it could probably get obsessive to count kicks but I do know it's important to be aware of movements. My nephew was born early (only a week) as he basically stopped moving in utero, and they couldn't figure out why. He was okay, but he does have cerebral palsy (but is doing SO GOOD! Mild case) and they suspect it may have been an issue in utero that caused it, he had a bit of a traumatic birth and was born not breathing. Obviously it was good my SIL was aware and went to the doctors to make sure he was okay!


----------



## MissEyre

It's nice to read everyone's updates. Hard to believe that we're to the third trimester! I've been dealing with some crazy rib pain on my right side that doc says is costochondritis (sp?) which is an inflammation of the cartilage in my ribs. I had it with my daughter but not this bad. Anyone else?

A couple of weeks ago, I sent my hubby to a daddy/daughter dance with our daughter and I was all set to enjoy some down time and I got some severe pain on the left side of my back. It got so intense and painful that I started throwing up. I had to call my husband back home and head to the hospital. They think it was a kidney stone, but because they can't do a cat scan, there's no way to be sure. I'm feeling much better now though. Scary though! 

I think my nesting is kicking in early. I've been compulsively organizing our entire house. I still have so much to get ready for baby boy's room, but we've at least started getting it ready. I'm so eager to meet him! I'm jealous of those of you getting 4D ultrasounds. With my last pregnancy, our doctor's office had the option of switching between 3D and 4D, so I got to see our girl in 4D for free. We've moved since then and this office doesn't do that so I think it'll just have to be a surprise when we finally see him. I hope those of you that do end up getting a 4D scan will post pictures!


----------



## Alligator

I have so much to do to get ready for babe as well and it's making me anxious but I also just don't know where to start and feel overwhelmed so I haven't started lol. DH works this weekend and then next weekend we are away for our wedding anniversary/babymoon but the weekend after that...we will get to it, and make some progress. I know not everything has to be 'in place' for when baby comes, it doesn't need to be perfect, but I want to at least get started and get the junk cleared out!


----------



## krockwell

hey lovlies! 

I am doing pretty well... having lots of headaches recently, accompanied by swelling of my ankles... a little nervous, but have an appt on Thursday, so will get it all checked out then. 

I haven't prepared literally anything for when this baby decides to show up. I've got 2 sleep sacks that are actually for around 12/18 months:haha: a few swaddling blankets... uh, a swing, bouncy seat and a playpen... that's it! :shrug: 

I'll just wing it i guess...or get everything ready in June :haha: I'm a procrastinator by nature, and having this be #4, guess that makes it easier to know what I"m looking for!

I may ask for another ultrasound to see if we can sneak a peak at the gender...no clue if the ultrasound will happen, or if we do get one, if we will see anything, but curiosity has defo gotten the best of me this go around and now I'm dying to know :haha:

Does everyone have names picked out for their babies? I'm super stuck... we keep thinking girl names, but have literally 0 for boys. not sure what to do about that because I feel fairly picky. :dohh:


----------



## Ginaj

With my daughter we had literally everything ready to go by now. This time, I just think &#8216;as long as we have some baby grows and the car seat everything else can wait&#8217; don&#8217;t know where this new laid back person came from! If worse comes to worst I will just have to send hubby to the shops when baby is born. 

We have 2 names for each gender picked. Cannot bear to look through any more baby names so one of those will have to do!


----------



## Alligator

We are having a girl and have 3 names picked...we'll choose when she's born, but truth be told in my heart I know what my favourite is and that's her name...I think hubby disagrees and likes another name best haha. So we'll see when she's born!


----------



## Buffyx

We still haven't agreed on a name and it is making me anxious! I have a favourite, and DH says "if nothing better comes up we can use it." But I want us to both love it. I just don't think it's going to happen.

I have a bit still to set up for the baby, but once we get back from our babymoon next Friday, I will be focussing on my hospital bags! I have a pile of stuff in the baby's bassinet, but haven't been able to really pack anything yet because we will be using the hospital bags for our babymoon trip :haha:


----------



## JWC13

We had a first name picked out before we knew if we were having a boy or girl so the day we found out it was a girl, my husband goes 'ok, let's pick this middle name today so she has a name and we know what to call her'. So we've had a name all picked out since 12 weeks lol. 

So far we only have furniture but our first shower is next week and I can't help but peek at our registry and we are super lucky in that most everything I registered for has already been purchased. I'm going to have to add more to it which is amazing and we are beyond lucky for such amazing friends and family. So, after that shower, we should pretty much be ready for baby. Weird to think she will be here so soon!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi, I don&#8217;t think my partner should have a choice in the name. He&#8217;s decided to move back to his hometown in Preston. He decided he wanted to go on the Monday night and by Tuesday morning he was gone. The children didn&#8217;t know he was leaving until 30 minutes before. I&#8217;m now being emotionally abused into moving there with the children which he knows I don&#8217;t want to do anytime soon. &#8220;Don&#8217;t you love me, if you did you&#8217;d move&#8221; &#8220;don&#8217;t you want a good life for the kids, obviously not&#8221; &#8220;what about me and my feelings&#8221; I&#8217;m so sick of it. My stupid fault for saying I&#8217;d move one day but not anytime soon (I have my family here) and he said I&#8217;ll give you a year. GIVE ME?! I literally feel like I&#8217;m being pressured into this. The kids are happy at their current schools, they like living here it&#8217;s just him. Just because he doesn&#8217;t want to be here means we can&#8217;t be either. I&#8217;m so angry. He&#8217;s now trying to get a place of his own and he&#8217;s expecting me to go up there with all the kids a week after I give birth for 6 weeks? I&#8217;m sorry but that&#8217;s just ludicrous! 

-rant over-


----------



## glong88

Awww sorry hun. You shouldn't have to move. Where are you compared to Preston? X


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> Awww sorry hun. You shouldn't have to move. Where are you compared to Preston? X

Im a 3-4 hour drive away from Preston! X


----------



## Alligator

Unique that is so upsetting! I cant believe anyone would think thats okay, with a wife who is 7 months pregnant no less and other children. Giving ultimatums like that is not mature or reasonable behaviour at all. Hes being so selfish Im sorry.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Awww sorry hun. You shouldn't have to move. Where are you compared to Preston? X
> 
> Im a 3-4 hour drive away from Preston! XClick to expand...


Yea that's not on at all. :( we must live fairly close to each other I would say I'm about 4 to 5 hours from Preston


----------



## JWC13

Unique, I'm so sorry to hear this! It sounds like he is being very manipulative and selfish. He is putting you and your kids in such an unfair position. I hope you can work this all out :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thanks ladies. I&#8217;m not sure how I&#8217;ll cope with 3 on my own (he&#8217;ll only be down every other weekend) but I guess I&#8217;ll find out!


----------



## Alligator

Mamas are strong, I am finding out. I'm sure you'll find a groove and figure it out. Do you have family/friends nearby to help if needed?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Unique it certainly sounds like he is trying to control your life. If you feel you don't want to move, then don't. It would certainly be difficult moving only a week after your baby is born... for heavens sake you're still going to be healing! Maybe standing your ground will prove to him that you're not to be run over and he'll come back. If not then you said you have family close by. I'm sure they'd be willing to help you with a newborn :hugs:

Our agreement was that DH would choose the name if it were a boy and I would if it were a girl. The problem is that I don't really like the name DH chose. I've told him and he asked if I could think of a better one. Honestly I couldn't. Boy names are just so hard imo. We'll probably end up going with it anyways for lack of anything else.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

If I don&#8217;t move he will probably just end the relationship and convert back to his old man whore ways shagging any girl he can. All my main close family is here which is why I dont want to move, the kids are so happy in their current school too. Im just taking it a day at a time now and focusing on me and the kids! 

As for names ive decided on Tommy and Olivia. I just need to win the OH round with Olivia :dohh: My plan is to just bring it up after shes born (if it&#8217;s a girl) :haha:


----------



## krockwell

:hi: ladies. 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow as midwife said i am measuring big, so want to check and make sure everything ia all good...
Also, I have decided if babe cooperates to find out the gender!!!!
I was so torn, but now Im excited to know. Here's hoping my little will give up the goods!

I had blood work on saturday, and my ferritin (iron stores) are super low, so have started an iron supplement tonight to see if it'll improve things.

Also have crazy pain in one foot that is going up my leg into my butt... not sure what that's all about, but need to book a chiro and or dr appt for that.

Unique, as a woman who had a spouse leave when I was 6 months pregnant with my 3rd... you will surprise yourself with how much you can handle when you are doing it alone. If you ever wanna chat, let me know. It gets easier, i promise. :hugs:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Sorry to hear that Unique! What a completely unfair position to put you in, demanding you move, and that&#8217;s not even considering your pregnant! I hope it gets sorted for you, and if he chooses to move away by himself, that is incredibly selfish. I have my fingers and toes crossed everything works out.

We can&#8217;t decide on a name. I love loads of boys names but hubby and I can&#8217;t agree on any. It&#8217;s so frustrating he doesn&#8217;t have a name lol. 

I have my baby shower this weekend and my best friend is flying up from adelaide, which I am super excited about coupled with a long weekend. It&#8217;s exactly what I need. I am doing crazy long days at work, which is so stressful. Covering someone else&#8217;s job - can not wait for them to come back so I can focus on my own. 

I hope everyone else is having a great day &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Krockwell how did your scan go? I have an ultrasound next Friday for measurements because they're suspecting my baby is also going to be big (since my first was 9 lbs. that's no surprise) and to check for polyhydramnios, which I had in my last pregnancy.


----------



## krockwell

lilmisscaviar said:


> Krockwell how did your scan go? I have an ultrasound next Friday for measurements because they're suspecting my baby is also going to be big (since my first was 9 lbs. that's no surprise) and to check for polyhydramnios, which I had in my last pregnancy.

Scan went well. Midwife called me this evening to say baby is measuring right where it should and about 50-65 percentile. 

The ultrasound tech couldn't get a clear shot of gender at all... so we are still no further ahead in that front! :shrug:


----------



## Alligator

I have a routine prenatal appointment today and for some reason I can't shake this anxiety and worry I have, like something will go wrong. Logically I'm sure it's because last time I went they sent me to the hospital as a precaution for my higher than normal BP (all turned out fine) but I just wasn't expecting that and it was a bit of a fright. But I can't shake this feeling in the back of my head. I'm such a worrier as well, so that doesn't help. I plan to ask about plans to maybe see if I can be written off work a little early due to pain and carpal tunnel but I've heard that this practice is extremely averse to doing that, so I may have to see my GP. Ahh. I just want the appointment to be done!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Good luck Allie xx hope all is ok and everything goes to plan x


----------



## Alligator

Everything went fine! I was worried for nothing. I'm measuring 32 weeks though. And my doctor basically just shrugged when I told her I was in pain and said that's pregnancy...thanks!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

That&#8217;s awful :( I&#8217;m sorry they didn&#8217;t give you some time off or anything! But I&#8217;m very glad to hear that everything is ok x


----------



## Alligator

I might have to go to my GP to explain the pain and issues and request some sick leave if I get to that point. We'll see!

Off to our baby moon/anniversary getaway this weekend!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you have a lovely time!

When are you all doing your hospital bags?


----------



## Alligator

Thank you!

I've started setting aside a few things but I'll probably get started on it properly in the next few weeks, I'd like to have it done by about 36 weeks!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Me too. I think I have most the things for it but it just needs packing. Although I do need to buy some slippers lol


----------



## glong88

I measured 32 weeks yesterday at 28 so waiting on a growth scan. We go away Monday for 5 days so likely to be into next week now. Off to Butlins with the koddoes before baby comes for those in the uk


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww lovely. I&#8217;d love to do something like that before baby comes but I have so many birthdays in between I can&#8217;t afford it. Especially now partners moved out. I have 4 weeks until DS birthday and not started shopping for it! Although I have my can 4 days after, exciting!


----------



## Alligator

Still so upset for you unique. Hope your partner reconsiders!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Alligator said:


> Still so upset for you unique. Hope your partner reconsiders!

He definitely wont, hes already looking for his own place up there. Hes been telling everyone were moving up there in a year but I dont want to. Very frustrating.


----------



## StarryEyed88

I&#8217;ve started the nappy bag...but not the hospital bag. I need to actually get a bag I can take so I can start packing it &#55357;&#56904; DH is really pushing for me to get it ready. I think he knows that&#8217;s the only thing he has to remember so he wants it ready to go ha. Luckily we live literally a 3 minutes drive from the hospital, with a supermarket and chemist in between, so if anything is forgotten we&#8217;ll be fine. 

Allie how was your getaway?

Unique I&#8217;m so sorry to hear he is being so selfish. It&#8217;s completely unfair on you. Especially putting his much stress on you so close to bubs being born. 

Glongg- good luck for your growth scan :)


----------



## krockwell

I probably wont pack my bag until my water breaks, or just before heading to the hospital:haha: 
I am feeling so much more... not relaxed, but slack i guess about this baby being born? Im not concerned because with my last 2, i was home within a few hours of delivery and was thankful i didnt have to haul a bunch of stuff in and out of the hospital like i did with my first:shrug;
I still have most everything to buy for babe. Next on my list is carseat though, as it is one of the most important things to buy imo. 

I think i said everything was great at my last ultrasound, but they called and said the abdomen was measuring leas than 10th percentile, so in another week and a bit I will have yet another ultrasound and hope babe will give up the goods on gender!


----------



## Alligator

Well! Yesterday was eventful. 

Around 4pm I went pee and wiped and felt wetness. Of course I looked at TP and it looked like fertile Cm. Like I blew my nose. I was a bit freaked out and noticed light cramps but just made dinner and tried not to worry. After dinner I went pee and wiped and just felt like something was in there you know? Kept wiping and felt a blob come out. I am certain it was my mucus plug. It was dime sized and yellow in colour and like a blob. Not really like the Cm I saw before. Still cramps but mild. I called our health link nurse line and they told me to go to L&D to rule out preterm labour. 

So off we go at like 9pm. Baby looked good on NST and they saw no uterine contractions so thats good. Doctor agreed it was likely my plug but checked my cervix and it was high and closed and long, thank god. Still a bit crampy but Ive felt baby move this morning so Im just trying to relax. Cramps havent gotten worse so thats good. They told me to monitor and come in if it gets worse.

So thankful for our healthcare system! I was so scared!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Gosh how scary! 

Last night our family dog that weve had for 12 years had to be put to sleep. Shes had a bad bum for a couple of weeks and last night she wouldnt stop having seizures. The vets gave her 3 injections to try and stop them bit no luck. The vet said the kindest thing for her would be to put her to sleep :(


----------



## Alligator

Oh unique! That is so hard I'm so sorry <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I didn&#8217;t realise until today but she died the same day our other dog (shadow) did! He passed away when my nan lived in Spain 8th of May 2011 and Poppy passed 8th May 2018. Poppy grew up with shadow so they are now back together &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Alligator

Aww..that is sad but kind of beautiful in a way. They have each other now <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yeah &#10084;&#65039; So heartbreaking to lose a fluffy family member you&#8217;ve had for so long. 

I went to start my hospital bag but then realised I&#8217;d thrown my huge handbag I used for DD in the bin :dohh: I don&#8217;t really want to go and buy another that I won&#8217;t use again :haha:


----------



## krockwell

I ordered baby's carseat today! Got a great deal! Ive been searching for ages, and the one i wanr has always been 225 or higher, then ive only ever seen it on sale for $190. Today it was $160! Snagged it up! 

Im not feeling super excited this time around...just kind of going with it TBH. I still have a lot of things to get ready! 

I have another ultrasound booked for May 22, hopefully everything will be all good with babys measurements, and maybe if we sre lucky will give us a peak at the gender! Can't believe its only 2 months until babe could come!


----------



## glong88

Now waiting on growth scan. 29 plus 5. What sort of weight should I expect to be normal?

I hope baby doesn't give it's gender away either I will be making sure i tell the scanner as soon as I go in. I have kept it secret for 30 weeks i am sure I can manage another 10 max


----------



## JWC13

Unique I'm so sorry about your dog! Putting down a dog is one of the hardest things, they are family. I call my dogs my children because at this point they are my children! We just learned that our oldest dog who is a 10 year old German Shepherd has cancer and we might have to put him down soon depending on how much the cancer has spread. It breaks my heart because he is the best dog in the world and I can't wait to see him with the baby because I know he would become her shadow and protector. 

We had our first baby shower last weekend and were lucky enough to get pretty much everything on the registry so we are pretty much all set to go which is a awesome! We are heading to the beach next weekend for a final vacation before the baby comes and then I'll pack the hospital bag when we get back. I'm a huge planner and already have a list of everything to pack so it's just a matter of getting it all organized and packed. Can't believe we are getting so close to July!


----------



## Alligator

Anyone else feeling a lack of appetite and return of some nausea lately?! Ugh! Not loving this. But we did get some work done on the nursery today! We bought a used glider chair and have to clean the fabric on it but all I want to do is go sit in her room and imagine her being here!!! Got me so excited.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

JWC, sorry to hear your pooch is poorly :( 

I hope everyones scans go well! Just over 3 weeks until mine. It&#8217;s crazy, one minute I was told it&#8217;s in 15 weeks time and it&#8217;s already almost here! 

Baby&#8217;s stuff is packed up in the hospital bag, it&#8217;s just my bits to go now. 

The only thing I need to buy now is the pram and a couple of MAM bottles for when I express. How exciting!

If anything I can&#8217;t stop eating!! I wish the leg cramps in bed and the lightning crotch when walking would ease though!


----------



## Alligator

Unique we don't really do third tri scans here! Unless they suspect an issue with growth or you're more high risk. I don't have one scheduled! I would like to see baby again and could pay for one but I think I can hold out :)

Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## glong88

30 weeks today. Finally out of the 20s. Scary times ahead


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Anyone dealing with bad SPD? I've had it in all my pregnancies so I figured I'd get it this time too but it's really bad now. I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with the next 10 weeks :wacko:

I have a growth scan scheduled this Friday. Can't wait to see my little man again!


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss - I haven't been diagnosed (I think because my doctors are ridiculous and not taking my pain seriously) but I suspect I have that. I'm in terrible pelvic pain all the time.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi ladies! 

SPD, what is hat exactly? 

Ive had some heavy pressure below and pain when walking, like a shooting pain through the fanny! :shrug:

Hospital sent me a letter and they have changed my scan for May 31st at 8am to check the placenta. Both kids are coming with me to have a little sneaky peak of the baby on the screen. I just hope after all this time babys gender stays a secret :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Unique SPD is where your pelvis prepares for birth by opening up. Some women though produce more of the hormone relaxin (responsible for opening the pelvis) and it becomes very unstable so walking hurts more than it should. There is often a clicking noise in your pelvis area when you move from the bones shifting and sometimes it feels as if my hips come out of place. It really is quite gross.

Alligator it is a very terrible pain. I'm sorry you're experiencing it too. I can't walk long distances without needing to sit down. The good news is that usually it goes away once you give birth.


----------



## Alligator

Only 8 weeks to go haha! I'm totally already counting down, anyone else?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yes! I started at 30 weeks :haha:


----------



## Alligator

LOL! We do still have a lot to do but I think we're getting there. I feel like you never feel 100% ready. I obviously want her to cook and grow some more but physically I am ready for this to be done!


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies, it&#8217;s been ages since I checked in here. I read back 10 pages or so. Unique I&#8217;m so sorry for what you&#8217;ve been going through! It sounds like he definitely doesn&#8217;t have your or the kids&#8217; best interest in mind. 

I&#8217;ve been having a lot of pain this pregnancy, going to the chiropractor has helped make it manageable. The baby has a heart abnormality so I&#8217;ve been having a lot of growth ultrasounds.. they aren&#8217;t concerned though as it seems to be a &#8220;variation of normal.&#8221; However it means I can&#8217;t deliver where I wanted to and I will probably have to have continuous monitoring. :/ I will probably pack my hospital bag at 36 weeks or so. I need to get diapers, another video monitor... I think that&#8217;s about it. Already got newborn clothes out. Oh and we need to set up the cosleeper.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have midwife on the 29th and I&#8217;m so intrigued to know how low baby is, my bump looks low and it feels low when I walk, all the pressure is in my foo and pelvis. 

I bet it&#8217;s a pain having to keep going back and forth but you get to see bubs often :)


----------



## Livvy

It's nice to see the baby often!! I'm carrying sooo low too. People ask me if I'm due soon because they think the baby has dropped already. When I sit down my bump rests on my thighs :haha: Probably because I have no stomach muscles anymore, idk!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have like this section at the bottom of my belly which just feels like flab :haha: like nothing is in there :shrug: I guess because it&#8217;s been so stretched before. I just need to get bottles for baby which isn&#8217;t really needed until he or she is here anyway because I plan to breastfeed again. Partner is picking up the pram on Friday and brining it down on the 31st cause he&#8217;ll be here for DS birthday. I went with the Ouster 2 travel system.

I can finally say I have my scan next week! Eek. Taking the kids with me too, I&#8217;m hoping they&#8217;ll let the kids have a glimpse of the baby&#8217;s face. It&#8217;s at 8am!! :dohh:


----------



## glong88

How exciting. I see the midwife next on the 1st June feels like forever away x


----------



## eppgirl

34 + 1 today! 
C-section is scheduled for June 19th at 38+2. I'm currently feeling extremely torn as I want it to hurry up and get here, but at the same time this is our last baby as I'm getting my tubes tied during surgery so I want it to go slow at the same time. 
Stressed and worried because we got evicted from our house and are now currently staying at my father in laws small 2 bedroom trailer and my boys are not the quietest and he has to be awake at 5 am for work every day. 
Hubby was laid off from work, I'm off from work on bed rest, we have no money currently, waiting on our tax money to come in so we can move. I'm hoping to be able to move before baby gets here. It would be extremely hard for me to be comfortable after surgery if we were still at FIL's. 
Baby is measuring about 6 lbs now, I'm having extreme pressure on my pubic bone, getting cramps, I can barely walk between my arthritis in my hips and the SPD, my back is killing me. It's just been a miserable time.


----------



## glong88

eppgirl said:


> 34 + 1 today!
> C-section is scheduled for June 19th at 38+2. I'm currently feeling extremely torn as I want it to hurry up and get here, but at the same time this is our last baby as I'm getting my tubes tied during surgery so I want it to go slow at the same time.
> Stressed and worried because we got evicted from our house and are now currently staying at my father in laws small 2 bedroom trailer and my boys are not the quietest and he has to be awake at 5 am for work every day.
> Hubby was laid off from work, I'm off from work on bed rest, we have no money currently, waiting on our tax money to come in so we can move. I'm hoping to be able to move before baby gets here. It would be extremely hard for me to be comfortable after surgery if we were still at FIL's.
> Baby is measuring about 6 lbs now, I'm having extreme pressure on my pubic bone, getting cramps, I can barely walk between my arthritis in my hips and the SPD, my back is killing me. It's just been a miserable time.

6 lbs already??? Wow


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How exciting! 

Sorry to hear about your housing situation, I hope everything falls into place before the baby comes.


----------



## Livvy

Eppgirl hope you don't have much pain the next 4 weeks! <3 You may be the first to have their babe! 

Unique my scan this morning was at 7:45! I made my husband go into work late to stay with the kids. No way that was happening.


----------



## Alligator

Epp Im so sorry for the tough situation youre in. It seems like when it rains it pours! 

I feel you on the pain. I cry nightly in bed its so bad.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Eppgirl that's a lot on your plate and I'm sorry to hear so much is going on for you at this point in pregnancy. I truly do feel for you on the pain part. I've been having excruciating SPD myself. I've always told myself that when the time comes where I put my foot down and say "I can't deal with this anymore" will be the day when we stop having kids. It has come with this pregnancy. I completely understand what you mean when you say you want to be done but at the same time the longer baby cooks the better.


----------



## krockwell

Scan tomorrow at 1145am!! Probably the last one for me. 
Feeling heavily weighed down, and extremely exhausted and feeling so done. I usually love being pregnant, but i think a lot of anxiety is making me feel done.
Work, home, MIL...all the things making me feel on edge. :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm scared, ladies. I've been having BH all day today. I tried a warm bath, drinking lots of water, resting and they still keep coming. Not regular like labor contractions but more than the typical amount. They ramped up after an argument with my dad when he stopped by unannounced and my DH told him that I wasn't home. He wanted to check on me to make sure DH wasn't lying and it upset me that he doesn't trust my DH after 6 years of marriage. I told him that I was out getting supplies to start working on the nursery. My dad thinks that just because I'm a SAHM means that I'm always home sitting on my bum. Then he tried to argue that I should be home with the kids and DH should be working on the nursery.
:saywhat:

I've found men don't get into that sort of thing as much as we do so I don't blame him, plus after being with the kids all day, I was ready to have some alone time. I actually enjoy fixing up the nursery and getting a break from the kids. When I tried to explain this to my dad, he just blew up. He is always trying to come up with a reason to argue anymore and has been like this since I found out I was pregnant again. Needless to say, it has caused a lot more stress on me than needed. He could be helping me out but instead he just adds to the problem.

Anyways, I still keep getting them and even started losing some mucus, which really freaked me out. It's not bloody and it's not a ton but between the BH and mucus is how my labors typically start. I'm not sure what else to do to de-stress so that I don't go into preterm labor again. I know a part of the reason why I feel this way is because I keep thinking about my argument with my dad and all the bad things he said to me. I don't have any other support. My parents are all I have. My mother stands beside my dad no matter what and my DH's family live out of state.


----------



## Alligator

I am so sorry lilmiss...that argument with your dad sounds awful. Are you able to tell him how his words affected you? I can't imagine a father willfully trying to hurt his daughter that way. And be honest that you are worried for pre-term labour. How terrible. Please know we are here for you <3


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Exactly what Ali said. Sending you hugs!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ughhh feeling so heavy today, I struggled to walk on the school runs. Its so hard to guess what position the baby is in at the moment because its forever changing. Looking forward to midwife next week so she can tell me lol


----------



## Alligator

I feel so heavy at the end of everyday, like I can't possibly stretch anymore but I know I will, which is crazy!


----------



## Whatme

Hi all, is there a Facebook group?


----------



## Alligator

Yes! There is. If you message me your email address I can add you :)


----------



## Whatme

Alligator said:


> Yes! There is. If you message me your email address I can add you :)

Oh thank you Ill do it now


----------



## eppgirl

Had to go to the doctor Tuesday because of high blood pressure, had to do a 24 hr urine and when I got the results Wednesday they sent me to the hospital due to elevated protein levels plus a headache I had had since Sunday.
Got to the hospital and had to do another 24 hr urine. They were going to let me go home Thursday, but the headache was still there despite the meds. They kept me overnight again, gave me stronger pain meds, and the headache was still there.
The doctor came in to see me Friday morning, he diagnosed me with pre-e again and said since my blood pressure is okay he was sending me home with pain meds to try to get the headache to go away, but told me that if it hadn't gone away by Monday I was to come back to the hospital. They will be delivering at 37 weeks if all stays okay and will be doing twice weekly NST's and an ultrasound to see how big baby is.
They gave me shots for his lungs just in case he has to be born early.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wanted to update that my BH went away the night I posted. I haven't talked to my dad since then and I think it has helped a lot with the stress. I've been working on the nursery but it is a slow process. I can never find enough time to get done more than a small portion at a time. I've painted two walls... still have to paint the last two. I have to clean the walls first because the room was originally used for storage and there are a lot of dust/old cobwebs all over the walls. The nursery has a wood floor and I've been scrubbing that up too but it is a BIG room so I'm only about half done with that as well. I really hope baby stays put until everything is finished, then we'll get to finally buying a crib.

On a side note I started having a bad toothache over the weekend so it looks like I'll have to get some dental work done soon :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Good luck eppgirl. Its sad how quickly these pregnancies are coming to an end! 

Lil, ive been having on and off toothache too, my dentist wont trrat me when im pregnant so I will have to wait to see him. 

Off to town today to get DS wrapping paper for Saturday! 

Midwife and Jaydens friends part tomorrow and scan on Thursday!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Unique these babies are literally sucking the calcium out of our teeth, aren't they? I'm really not looking forward to going because last time I was at the dentist during this pregnancy I had to get a root canal and the pain was excruciating since they could only use a certain medication to numb the tooth. They jabbed me no less than 4 times and I could STILL feel sensitivity. Our pregnancies are so close to the end now I wish I could hold off so I could get better numbing medication but at the same time I don't want the tooth to get infected and cause more problems. *sigh*

Hope the party and scan goes well for you :flower:


----------



## glong88

Midwife today

Measuring 33cm and I'm now 32 weeks so not as big as I was before although I feel huge

Blood pressure ok. She isn't worries about swelling in feet if it comes and goes only to tell her if it stays.

Had 2 plus Leukocytes in urine but she said to drink more?? Anyone know what this means

Otherwise all too back 2 weeks Friday at 34 plus 4


----------



## Buffyx

lilmisscaviar said:


> Unique these babies are literally sucking the calcium out of our teeth, aren't they? I'm really not looking forward to going because last time I was at the dentist during this pregnancy I had to get a root canal and the pain was excruciating since they could only use a certain medication to numb the tooth. They jabbed me no less than 4 times and I could STILL feel sensitivity. Our pregnancies are so close to the end now I wish I could hold off so I could get better numbing medication but at the same time I don't want the tooth to get infected and cause more problems. *sigh*
> 
> Hope the party and scan goes well for you :flower:

I'm a dental assistant, and the "sucking the calcium" thing is most definitely a myth! :)

It is a good idea to be getting it checked out though, because like you said, leaving it could cause more problems! Good luck :flower:

I have been forgetting to sign in here, so have just read back a few pages. Sorry everyone seems to be having such a rough time. Makes me feel bad that I'm breezing through :haha: My DH is still away 4 days a week and I'm home with my little ones. I have picked up a few random days at my old job. It has been a nice break from my normal routine. I have my last day next week when I will be 36 weeks. Still going to the gym 3/4 times a week when my husband is home to watch the kids. And aside from peeing 6736 times a night, sleeping just fine and am pain-free! So much better than my last pregnancy.

C-section is booked for just under 4 weeks time! So excited now that I have a date. I am also getting my tubes done at the same time since this is 100% our last baby.


----------



## eppgirl

Went home Friday evening with instructions to come back if the headache had not went away with fioricet and flexeril by Monday morning.

Monday morning came around and my head was still absolutely killing me and I checked my BP, it was 152/90. Sat in one spot and took calming breaths and relaxed for almost on hour, checked again, 142/108. Took kids to MIL's and headed straight to hospital. 
Got here and BP was 129/75. Higher than it has been being but not scary. Doctor decided to keep me to see if we could manage headache.

Seen my doctor following morning and we discussed my options as they will be doing my csection at 37 weeks, (I'm 35 weeks).
She said as my blood pressure tends to get to high at home and can't seem to deal as well there, I have the option to stay in hospital until delivery. Or we can try sending me home.
I told her I have a lot of stress at home so would prefer to stay. She said she would see what she could do.

Still not sure what were doing, but since she's gonna be delivering baby and she's only here on Tuesdays I'm assuming delivery will be 37+2 on June 12th.

I'm 35+3 now.


----------



## Alligator

Such a roller coaster for you eppgirl. I hope you feel better and you can keep baby in a little longer!

Buffy you are one of those unicorn pregnant women! Good for you. I am feeling not bad, some days are harder than others and I get tired and sore really easily, I don't think I could handle the gym at the moment lol. I really wish I could have kept up with it early on and continued but, I can't beat myself up for how I felt, there was just no way. And now these days walking is a bit of a challenge for me with the pelvic pain hah. But I am feeling not too terrible all things considered. Ready to be done work! My shower is this weekend :)


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> Such a roller coaster for you eppgirl. I hope you feel better and you can keep baby in a little longer!
> 
> Buffy you are one of those unicorn pregnant women! Good for you. I am feeling not bad, some days are harder than others and I get tired and sore really easily, I don't think I could handle the gym at the moment lol. I really wish I could have kept up with it early on and continued but, I can't beat myself up for how I felt, there was just no way. And now these days walking is a bit of a challenge for me with the pelvic pain hah. But I am feeling not too terrible all things considered. Ready to be done work! My shower is this weekend :)

Haha! No. I think it's just a case of 3rd time lucky for me ;) My other pregnancies were not like this at all.

Oh your baby shower! How exciting!! You must share pics in the fb group.


----------



## Alligator

Yes I'll definitely share a few pictures on FB! I am excited for it :) Other than my sisters (who live out of town) I know all my VIP people are coming which is great!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you have a lovely baby shower. 

June 12th doesnt seem far away does it! 

I have my scan tomorrow morning to check the placenta location, I'm hoping they let me purchase a picture. I&#8217;m taking both kids so its going to be interesting lol but i have an appointment with the consultant on the 6th no idea what for and then the midwife again on the 12th :shrug:

3 days until DS birthday and kids have been a nightmare this half term :dohh:


----------



## eppgirl

Starting to feel so nervous, officially told they are keeping me til delivery at 37 weeks.
They are wanting to deliver as soon as I turn 37 but as that falls on a Sunday they are looking at scheduling it for 37+1 on June 11th.
That is now only one week and four days away. Eek!
Headache is still there but the medicine cocktail helps for a couple hours.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Eek good luck! Scary but exciting! 

My scan was fine, the placenta is well out of the way :happydance:


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Eek good luck! Scary but exciting!
> 
> My scan was fine, the placenta is well out of the way :happydance:



Did you see the gender??

Did they say a weight for baby


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> Eek good luck! Scary but exciting!
> 
> My scan was fine, the placenta is well out of the way :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the gender??
> 
> Did they say a weight for babyClick to expand...

Nope! I made it very clear I didnt know the gender and I didnt want to know :haha: she didnt give me a weight either.


----------



## Alligator

Wow eppgirl...that's so soon and so exciting. Sorry you've been on this rollercoaster but at least you have a date in mind. I do hope your headaches and pains go away.


----------



## eppgirl

Feeling miserable this morning. I feel like I could pass out at any second, I'm super dizzy and nauseous, my head and back hurts. 1 week 2 days until baby boy is scheduled to arrive.
I've got a good nurse but she refuses to give pain medicine. It's beyond aggravating. I'm so tired of being in pain. I think I've had one day so far out of the past week that I wasn't in pain somewhere.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay Unique! So happy to hear the placenta moved for you :happydance:

Sorry to hear about all the ladies who are struggling. These July babies haven't been very nice to us. I'm really hoping to not have another early arrival like last time. My midwife's goal is to get me to 36 weeks because that's when they consider me "full term" and my baby won't have to undergo all kinds of premature testing that my last son had to go through but I've been having lots of BH lately so idk. He's an active little bub. Kicks the heck out of my stomach and is always making me nauseated.


----------



## JWC13

eppgirl I'm sorry you are going through this, but crazy to believe you will have a baby in about a week. Sorry also to everyone else going through pain and discomfort. I've had a unicorn pregnancy until the last couple of weeks- I've started to get really bad lower back pain on my right side when standing or walking more than a few minutes. I was doing so well and working out a lot and then boom, now I have this bad pain out of nowhere. Luckily it goes away when I sit down, but makes doing anything that involves moving or standing a bit difficult. 

It's really hard to believe that we will all have babies here in the next month or so. Time is certainly flying by now!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

JWC it sounds like you might have an engaging baby. All that pressure and trouble walking usually is caused from the baby dropping. You're at about the time when it happens too.

I had another bout of BH today... they are still continuing :brat:

On a positive note we finally bought a crib and set it up. We also bought baby a car seat and clothes. We're ready for him if he decides to make an unexpected early appearance but I'm really hoping he holds off until 36/37 weeks at least. Only thing I still need to do is pack my hospital bag.


----------



## Alligator

Last night I had terrible back pain as well. I wonder if baby dropped? I don't feel a ton of pressure and I've had bad pelvic pain for weeks/months now and that is still there, so who knows. At my appointment Friday she was head down but not engaged. My little one is also super active, less kicks now but more movements and pushes and I also feel little hands down low, and headbuts hahaha.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I have an appointment on the 6th at the hospital with the consultant and then midwife on the 12th. I had to have bloods taken cause my iron levels dropped a little but I&#8217;ve been craving ice so much recently and I&#8217;ve read it&#8217;s a sign of low iron so I think I&#8217;m going to ask for some iron tablets just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Livvy

UniqueBeauty said:


> I have an appointment on the 6th at the hospital with the consultant and then midwife on the 12th. I had to have bloods taken cause my iron levels dropped a little but Ive been craving ice so much recently and Ive read its a sign of low iron so I think Im going to ask for some iron tablets just to be on the safe side.

I was going to ask if anyone else has been craving ice. Im eating it by the handful. Its all I want!! Plus its super hot here...


----------



## Livvy

Anyone else used red raspberry leaf tea in previous pregnancies? I did my last one and she was out in 3 contractions so I guess it cant hurt? I ordered it again this time. What about evening primrose oil? My cervix hasnt dilated by itself in either of my labors. Does it make a difference whether taken orally or inserted?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I can&#8217;t get enough of ice. I think I&#8217;ve gone through 100 icepoles in the last month :haha: frozen raspberries are lush too. I&#8217;ve never used raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## Ginaj

Livvy said:


> Anyone else used red raspberry leaf tea in previous pregnancies? I did my last one and she was out in 3 contractions so I guess it cant hurt? I ordered it again this time. What about evening primrose oil? My cervix hasnt dilated by itself in either of my labors. Does it make a difference whether taken orally or inserted?

I drank raspberry leaf tea in my last pregnancy and daughter was also out in 3 pushes. Have started drinking again, i like the taste if nothing else! And seems a good alternative to tea and coffee.


----------



## glong88

So for those not on Facebook

I had a bleed Saturday so spent 5 hours up the hospital being checked. All seemed ok. 

I am negative blood so had to have anti d. However the bloods they took before my injection have come back high levels of anti bodies:( so I have to have a repeat blood test tonight which is 72 hours after the first. Not sure what happens if it's increased again but it can cause issues with baby if baby is positive which of course I won't no until birth


----------



## Alligator

Thinking of you glong. Keep us posted. Hope all goes well with the repeat tests!

So I have been having mild period like cramps for about 12 hours, since last night. I had a bath last night and that helped a bit but they didn't clear up completely. I was able to sleep but of course got to sleep late and I sleep terribly all the time anyway, up to pee and shift positions, and I noticed a little cramping throughout the night and again this morning. It's mild, and comes and goes but not really with any consistency that I can tell. Normal??


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Could they be mild braxton hicks, Ali?

Hope the est comes back fine, going. 

I had my consultant appointment today and that&#8217;s my last, now I carry on seeing the midwife. My legs and feet are pretty swollen today but my blood pressure was perfectly fine at the appointment. She noted that baby was 4/5th engaged so I&#8217;m guessing that&#8217;s why walking is a little harder lol


----------



## Alligator

Unique that's possible, they have gone away now which is good. I have noticed few BH this pregnancy and they've been painless, just the discomfort of the tight belly feeling (like it's stretching my skin almost?), these felt just like period cramps. They've gone away since yesterday afternoon and I've not noticed them since so I am assuming it was a growing pain or something normal! She's been active the last few days too so maybe I'm bruised in there hahaha!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Not to scare you Aligator but those period type pains are usually associated with effacement and dilation of your cervix. It doesn't necessarily mean labor is imminent but it does mean that things are happening like they should be. I usually get them during my last month.


----------



## Alligator

Oh really?! That's crazy! None of my googling told me that haha. Although I admittedly didn't Google a lot, I just wanted to make sure it was okay and once I read it was mostly normal I stopped. The pains have gone away...I would be ok if she came in a few weeks but I do want her to cook a little longer to avoid any possible NICU stays or preemie issues.


----------



## Buffyx

I am over 36w now and get period pains randomly since 34w. I never had it with my other two pregnancies, so I was getting worried, but have heard it is normal. And if it is labour it will get worse. You'll know it's labour ;)


----------



## Alligator

Many people have said there's no mistaking labour pains!!!

So another new symptom...lightning crotch. Baby's movements are really painful and I think she's dropped some and it hurts SO MUCH down there :(


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh the lightning. I&#8217;ve been having that for about 3 weeks now and it feels as though it&#8217;s getting heavier when I walk. I have the midwife on Tuesday so I&#8217;m intrigued to know if baby&#8217;s head had dropped any more, it&#8217;s only 4/5th at the moment.


----------



## MissEyre

I had my husband buy 2 huge bags of pellet ice. It's the best way to stay cool and hydrated. I craved it in my last pregnancy too.

My sister just had her baby, so I'm getting anxious to get my little guy here. Feeling huge and uncomfortable. Back pain is ramping up again as is poor sleep. Also, probably TMI, but my boobs have started leaking at night already!! Guess they just remember what to do from my first. I'm so annoyed that I'm already having to use nursing pads. 

I've pretty much given up on anything but dresses at this point. Nothing else is as cool or comfortable!! May this last month go quickly for us all!


----------



## Alligator

I live in dresses too! I hope these last 5 weeks go fast...physically this is so tough!


----------



## Livvy

I keep having labor dreams... as much as I want this pregnancy to be over, I am so not ready for labor!


----------



## eppgirl

Forgot to update here but baby is here!
Born June 11th at 10:11 am.
Anthony Irving Pike, 8 lbs 7.8 oz and 21 inches long.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Aww congratulations!! 

I wouldn&#8217;t mind the next 3 weeks hurrying by so I can have this baby :haha: as much as I enjoy being pregnant I&#8217;m looking forward to find out when it is I&#8217;m having and the kids meeting him or her. Some days I can barely walk and feel like I&#8217;m going to pee myself or baby drop out. I had my midwife appointment on the 12th and she found white cells in my urine sample so she&#8217;s had to send that off, I&#8217;ve gained 3 stone. Baby is measuring a week ahead too!


----------



## Alligator

Unique I feel the same. I feel both terrified of labour and having a human being to care for but also excited and thrilled and wanting pregnancy to be done!


----------



## glong88

I still have 5 weeks to go oh god help me!!!
Midwife tomorrow so will see how big baby is now eeekkkk...


----------



## JWC13

Congrats eppgirl! Can't believe one of us has already had their baby. Part of me is super ready for baby girl to arrive but the other part of me wants to enjoy these last few weeks and just sleep a ton while I still can lol. Hubby is super excited and so ready! It's fun seeing his excitement and it is definitely making me more excited as well. Time is about to fly by now I know.


----------



## Alligator

Going for another ultrasound as they are not 100% sure baby is head down. So I get to see her again, and hopefully get a size estimate. But I am anxious, ultrasounds are still hard for me, after a traumatic experience with my first pregnancy and our miscarriage...I just dread them now!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Eppgirl - Congrats! I can't believe people are having their babies already :shock:

Glong - Exciting! What did they say baby weighs now?

Alligator - I'm sorry ultrasounds are so traumatic for you after what you've been through but I'm sure baby is fine (and hopefully head down!) :hugs:

I'm with you ladies that say you're ready for pregnancy to be over. I'm frankly quite tired of the nausea in the morning from baby kicking me all night, the SPD that comes on later in the day and the heartburn at night. On top of that I ended up going to the dentist today because I couldn't stand the pain in my tooth any longer (was really hoping to wait until after birth) and I'm glad I did because the dentist told me that the tooth was so decayed that it had to be pulled and could've led to an infection if I had let it go much longer, which could have prompted preterm labor! So I'm glad I went and so far the pain hasn't been too bad. I haven't needed Tylenol at all. Fx it stays that way.


----------



## glong88

My bump is measuring 2 weeks ahead so I have to go for another growth scan. They will call Monday with an appointment so be next week at some point


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don&#8217;t have any more scans now cause the placenta has moved although bump was measuring a week ahead so if it&#8217;s two or more weeks ahead by the 26th she wants me to have the Glucose tolerance test, ugh


----------



## Livvy

Unique, again?? Ewwww. Fx&#8217;d for you that you don&#8217;t have to! 

Appointment tomorrow and then switch to weekly appointments... anyone else have to bring their kids to their appointments? Makes everything harder. I don&#8217;t have another growth scan till July 6th. I&#8217;ll be 38+2. Hopefully babe is head down and all by then too.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Unique that's crazy that they want you to do the GD test again :( I truly do feel for you but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.

Liivy I've had to take my kids to appointments. Thankfully they are good for the most part. My second is the worst of them all. He's very handsy and has to touch EVERYTHING in sight. Actually I just had an appt where I took them all and had them all hold hands so we were walking in a line like ducks :haha:


----------



## Livvy

Lilmiss aww that&#8217;s so cute! I usually keep my youngest in the stroller but she sometimes whines. My oldest runs around the room, he&#8217;s afraid of the Doppler though and was very confused when I got the group b strep test done today, heh.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Oh no it wasn&#8217;t me, I haven&#8217;t had the GD test before. 

My partner has been really selfish lately. Booked his bike test two weeks before my due date. Even more emotional abuse about moving when I&#8217;d told him days before that me and the kids aren&#8217;t going anywhere. If he wanted us to be a family he shouldn&#8217;t of left again etc. Literally been in tears the past two days. He&#8217;s a typical narcissist. Ignored me yesterday. Today he spoke to DD on the phone cause she was naughty and he asked her why she was naughty and she said because you&#8217;re not here, he turned round ON SPEAKER &#8220;well then you need to convince your stupid fucking mother to move then&#8221; I was like EXCUSE ME?! don&#8217;t you ever talk to her about me like that. He was like well, you pissed me off. Disgusting behaviour :nope:


----------



## JWC13

UniqueBeauty said:


> Today he spoke to DD on the phone cause she was naughty and he asked her why she was naughty and she said because youre not here, he turned round ON SPEAKER well then you need to convince your stupid fucking mother to move then I was like EXCUSE ME?! dont you ever talk to her about me like that. He was like well, you pissed me off. Disgusting behaviour :nope:

Oh gosh I am so sorry he is putting you through this! This is not ok and absolutely cannot continue. Your partner should NEVER speak ill of you in front of your children, ever. There is no excuse. You two should see each other as partners first and foremost and that is done for the benefit of your children. I really hope you can sort something out before the baby arrives. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Unique that behaviour is hideous and you do not deserve that. As you say that is emotional abuse and the fact that he is involving your daughter is now emotionally abusing her as well. So unacceptable and Im so sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry Unique... nobody deserves to be treated like that :hugs: Your OH needs to wise up and understand that he is going to be a dad again sooner than not. Men are selfish pigs.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

He put me through so much upset and stress yesterday. He gave me more guilt trips etc and sent a text message saying 

Him -I do love you but it always seems to be me that has to sacrifice everything for this relationship and when we talk about it, it sounds like it doesn't even phase you. To which I replied

Me -I love you too and of course it phases me otherwise I wouldn't get so upset about it. I don't know how to talk about it because when we do it's always my fault for something and if I say something you don't like you get angry/larey with me and start shouting. I'm not being forced to move when I don't want to and emotional abuse isn't going to make me change my mind is it, like 'if you love me you'll move' 'if you want a better life for the kids you'll move'. That's not fair. You say I can't see it from your point of view but at the same time you can't see it from mine. I don't want to have to be getting this upset so close to due date, it's supposed to be an exciting time waiting for us arrival etc and I want to enjoy what's left of the pregnancy and baby. I feel that when I am upset you're not bothered. 

Him- I don't get larey, it's just hard for me to understand how even after 11 years of being together you would rather me live in a depressed state and unhappy. I get your happy down their because your family is there but what I do t get is how your happy when we don't have a life there and no friends.. and I can't be the one to always get my own way when I lived somewhere I don't want to be for the last 7 years.. I'm not going to try and change your mind, it's obviously made up. Now it's just sorting out the next plan of action. 

So I said you do get larey, especially when you&#8217;ve had a drink and what he means by plan of action and he said Like what we are going to do about this living apart situation and whether your still wanting to be in a relationship or what.

I said yeah and I know I can do it, by can you?! (Cause he&#8217;s done it 3 times previously) and he said I don&#8217;t want to but I guess I&#8217;m that under the thumb I&#8217;m going to have to aren&#8217;t I. 

So why put me through all that stress etc when he could of just accepted he fact were not moving :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

This is so upsetting. I understand he may not be happy where hes at but hes talking about uprooting his entire family and children, from their life. Can he not see how selfish that is?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

No, he really can&#8217;t. It&#8217;s lterally screw our feelings only his matter. 

He had the audacity to bring his nan (who&#8217;s dying of cancer) into the situation sayin she may not make it to the birth etc and she&#8217;s barely even known the kids. I thought I&#8217;m sorry but she may not make it to the birth of the baby but by the time he wanted us to move up there she would of passed away anyway? His mum will be moving out to Spain cause she has a villa out there. 

He&#8217;s the most selfish person I&#8217;ve ever known!

I&#8217;m not allowed to go into labour until he&#8217;s done his bike test :dohh: I said he baby will come when the baby is ready. He laughed and said you&#8217;ll have to go through it alone then. I was like, really?! Because he spent £600 on it he can&#8217;t miss it as he won&#8217;t get the money back. 38+2 I&#8217;ll be! 

How&#8217;s everyone&#8217;s bumps and movements? I can feel every single squirm. The other night I saw him/her breathing!


----------



## Buffyx

Unique - i think I'm confused about the bike test. Will he have to be away or something? I cant seem to see where you have talked about it? My husband is away 4 days a week. He goes away again Thursday-Sunday this week, and my c-section is on Monday. Im 38+1 today.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My partner is now living in Preston so he&#8217;s up there until July 2nd. I think it&#8217;s risky considering I can go into labour at any time.


----------



## Alligator

Baby moves so much! I often see my belly move from the outside. My little turkey is breech though!! Ugh! Being referred to high risk on :( I am leaning towards a scheduled csection.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Ooh naughty baby. Fingers crossed she turns round for you! I love this part of the pregnancy where you can see the bum pushing up, feet coming out etc. I&#8217;m going to miss it as this is my last baby. The kids are so excited. DS is literally counting down the days lol


----------



## Livvy

Alli fx&#8217;d she will turn! 

27 days till due date... sigh


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just returned from a disappointing appointment. The midwife that tends to me now isn't the same midwife who delivered my other kids because she retired. I really don't like this new midwife, especially after today. First off she checked me for dilation since I went into premature labor with my last son at 35 weeks and, according to her, my cervix isn't doing anything. I'm only 1 cm and the baby is still high, which is good. Hopefully that means I'll make it to full term this time. When I brought up the SPD she blew it off again, saying of course I'd have bad SPD with the number of kids I have. She told me that baby is measuring 39 weeks by my belly and ordered me another growth scan for next week because she's worried about his size, after telling me that once it was confirmed that I didn't have polyhydramnios we wouldn't do any more scans. Then she dropped the bomb by telling me that if I went over 37 weeks she would not deliver me at all. She would hand me over to the doctors in case I needed intervention for a large baby. I think a big baby shouldn't be grounds enough for a possible c-section... I mean at least let me try! I'm not sure what to do :(


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry lilmiss thats so frustrating!


----------



## Livvy

Im sorry lilmiss :( I&#8217;ve been frustrated with my care this pregnancy too. Well not my care, but the things they won&#8217;t let me do... labor without continuous monitoring, have a water birth, etc. Wish our insurance covered home birth!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry lilmiss :( 

Is anyone else suffering from swollen feet and ankles? Mine have been like it for just over 24 hours now and dont seem to be going down!


----------



## Livvy

Never had any swelling with any of my pregnancies... plenty of other problems though!!


----------



## Buffyx

Unique are you getting the swelling seen to?

My baby boy was born via planned c-section at 38+6. He weighs 8lbs 4oz. We are so happy with how he has completed our family.


----------



## MissEyre

Buffyx said:


> Unique are you getting the swelling seen to?
> 
> My baby boy was born via planned c-section at 38+6. He weighs 8lbs 4oz. We are so happy with how he has completed our family.

Congratulations, Buffy!! Can't wait to see a picture!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffyx said:


> Unique are you getting the swelling seen to?
> 
> My baby boy was born via planned c-section at 38+6. He weighs 8lbs 4oz. We are so happy with how he has completed our family.

Congratulations!! 

Im seeing the midwife tomorrow at 2pm. Shes taking more bloods to check my iron. I had white cells in my urine last time so hopefully its normal this time. 

I cant wait for this baby to come now, the heat is killing me.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It&#8217;s getting quiet here now :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

People are having babies!! 

Csection scheduled for July 5 with my footling breech little one.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Buffy and good luck, Alligator! :)

So far on this front there is no scheduled date, however I had an ultrasound today and baby was measuring 8lbs 10oz already so they're talking that if I don't go into labor on my own within 2 weeks I may have an induction or c-section date as well, as they are concerned since my first was 9 lbs and was a difficult birth that they don't want me going much larger than that. Really looking forward to seeing all the babies born in the next few weeks!


----------



## Livvy

Still veryyy pregnant over here! Feels lonely now!


----------



## glong88

lilmisscaviar said:


> Congrats Buffy and good luck, Alligator! :)
> 
> So far on this front there is no scheduled date, however I had an ultrasound today and baby was measuring 8lbs 10oz already so they're talking that if I don't go into labor on my own within 2 weeks I may have an induction or c-section date as well, as they are concerned since my first was 9 lbs and was a difficult birth that they don't want me going much larger than that. Really looking forward to seeing all the babies born in the next few weeks!

Oh wow what a brilliant weight for 36 weeks. I have my last growth scan next Wednesday I'll be 37 plus 2m baby was 5lb 4oz at 35 plus 2 so hopefully at least into the 6lb Mark else they will induce for slow growth


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m making the most of these movements because I&#8217;m so done with being pregnant now :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I agree, cherishing the movements as Im done also! Cant wait to meet my baby.


----------



## MissEyre

Definitely getting antsy as well. I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow. My daughter was on the larger end (8lbs 8oz) with a head in the 95 % which lead to a very long labor and 4 1/2 hours of pushing. I'm measuring ahead again this time as well. I'm hoping he comes a little early!!


----------



## glong88

Had the midwife yesterday and I'm now measuring nearly 2 weeks behind


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was measured 2 weeks ahead at my 36 week appointment and hen back on track again by 38 so I don&#8217;t really think anything of it. I&#8217;ll probably end up having another 8lber :haha: but we can officially say we&#8217;re having a baby this month :happydance:


----------



## glong88

How exciting. I have another growth scan Wednesday so hopefully get an idea of weight again x


----------



## Livvy

Maybe it&#8217;s cuz it&#8217;s my third baby but I don&#8217;t even have my hospital bag packed or cosleeper set up yet :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

I am way too prepared and my hospital bag is probably overpacked! Hahaha oh well. Better over than under packed?


----------



## Livvy

Good luck tomorrow Alli, will be thinking of you! What time is the section?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How exciting!


----------



## glong88

Scan showed baby at 6lb 11oz now x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I don&#8217;t see how they can determine the size in a scan. They told me I&#8217;d have a average 7lb baby and she was 8lbs 9 :haha:


----------



## glong88

They said with my.youngest he was 8lb 5oz
Born 7 days later 8lb 6oz so almost right. I'm just feeling a bit better as they expected this one to be 10lb to begin


----------



## Alligator

Csection is at 1pm today and its currently 4:36 am lol. Yes i cant sleep!!! 

Will try to report on fb as soon as I can. We will get bumped if there are any emergencies of course.


----------



## Ginaj

Alligator said:


> Csection is at 1pm today and its currently 4:36 am lol. Yes i cant sleep!!!
> 
> Will try to report on fb as soon as I can. We will get bumped if there are any emergencies of course.

Good luck! Cant wait for the update. 


Im now 2 days overdue... Im actually ok with still being pregnant,
Im just feeling stressed because my sister is back to work next week which will make childcare difficult for child#1!


----------



## Alligator

I hope baby makes an appearance for you soon!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

How am I not on this Facebook group after 9 months :haha: 

Good luck, Ali!


----------



## JWC13

Good luck Alli!! I'm just over here anxiously awaiting the arrival of our little girl. I would love for her to come a little early but I'm convinced she won't come until the due date or after. Luckily they will induce if I hit 41 weeks but pleaseeee don't let that happen!


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> How am I not on this Facebook group after 9 months :haha:
> 
> Good luck, Ali!


What's your full name on there we can still add you


----------



## UniqueBeauty

glong88 said:


> UniqueBeauty said:
> 
> 
> How am I not on this Facebook group after 9 months :haha:
> 
> Good luck, Ali!
> 
> 
> What's your full name on there we can still add youClick to expand...

Messaged you


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck Alli!

Congrats to everyone who has already had their babies. I know there have been a lot lately :thumbup:

Still heavily pregnant over here. I have an appointment with my midwife later today to discuss possible medical intervention, as this baby seems to be growing at a very rapid pace and a vaginal birth could be risky if he goes over 38/39 weeks, especially with the severe SPD I've been having. At this point I'm just kind of ready to have my body back so I can move again and since this will be my last pregnancy I wouldn't even mind scheduling a c-section at this point. We'll see how favorable my cervix is for induction and go from there.


----------



## JWC13

I had my 38 week appt this morning and while the baby's head is low, I'm still not dilated at all. I'm ok with that except I really want them to do a membrane sweep next week when I'm 39 weeks and they can't do that if I'm not dilated. I just feel like I'm going to be that person who has to get induced at 41 weeks because the baby refuses to budge...ugh!


----------



## Livvy

That's exciting lilmiss! Keep us posted! 

It seems like sooo many of the July babies came early or were early c-sections! It's crazy! I think Glong is the only one to make it to DD so far. I'm pretty sure I will, too. JWC, it's such a waiting game. You're due the date after me but you'll probably go first, haha. I'm pretty sure mine will be late. These last few weeks are hard.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

5 days until DD. Feels so far away. If its anything like my daughter Ill be having a baby next week with any luck lol, she was only 2 days over. My son was 10! :dohh: :sulk:


----------



## Ginaj

UniqueBeauty said:


> 5 days until DD. Feels so far away. If its anything like my daughter Ill be having a baby next week with any luck lol, she was only 2 days over. My son was 10! :dohh: :sulk:

Hope youre not waiting too long! My due date was 3rd July and still no sign whatsoever. It feels like everyone I know who was due after me has had their baby first, not that its a race but it is a bit annoying :haha: I really bought into the myth that second babies come a little earlier :dohh:

On the plus side I had my mw appt booked for Fri 13th, where theyll offer a sweep but managed to change it to Monday 9th instead. Sweep worked last time so crossing my fingers.


----------



## Livvy

Ginaj I got you mixed up with glong :dohh: my bad!! I was due July 4th with my firstborn and he didn&#8217;t come till the 12th.


----------



## MissEyre

Still massively pregnant over here at 39+2. My first was overdue, and I'm trying to set realistic expectations that this one will most likely go overdue as well. I'm not enjoying it as much as last time with this oppressive heat!!


----------



## Ginaj

MissEyre said:


> Still massively pregnant over here at 39+2. My first was overdue, and I'm trying to set realistic expectations that this one will most likely go overdue as well. I'm not enjoying it as much as last time with this oppressive heat!!

My attempt at staying optimistic... whats worse, being pregnant in the heat or looking after a newborn in the heat? At least being pregnant you dont have to worry about anyone elses body temperature just yet &#129298;


----------



## Alligator

Sorry for being mia ladies! Turns out birthing a baby is overwhelming lol. 

Hugs to everyone still waiting for their babes.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed the sweep works! 

Still nothing here, due date is tomorrow. Having some quick very dull period pains but no signs of baby coming yet lol


----------



## glong88

How exciting... Its my 30th tomorrow. I hope baby arrives on time. Tomorrow really is one day I don't want baby nor but what will be will be hehe xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Still waiting here too. I had my first appointment with the doctor on Monday who told me that he believes since this is my fifth baby that birthing a big baby wouldn't be a problem for me, even if baby weighs 10-11 lbs. He also examined me and noted that my cervix is finally starting to change :happydance:

I'm 75% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated now which means I'm no longer a candidate for c-section. Induction however is still on the cards if I end up going to 39 weeks. I'm hopeful though that baby will come this week. I had a good amount of contractions last night which unfortunately fizzled out by morning but I believe baby dropped more. He feels really low now, I can feel him on my cervix every time I stand. I'm just tired of the runaround with the doctors/midwives. Honestly I wish they'd just induce me already... I'm so done with being pregnant lol.


----------



## JWC13

I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow and if I'm dilated enough, they will do a sweep at my appt tomorrow which I really hope works. I was really hoping to go into labor today and have the baby tomorrow which is DHs bday as he really wants to share his birthday with his daughter. I guess it still technically could happen but doubtful. Just so ready for this baby to get here!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Happy belated birthday, Glong. 

I had either contractions or braxton hicks every 5-8 minutes last night for about 3 hours but when I went to bed they disappeared.


----------



## glong88

UniqueBeauty said:


> Happy belated birthday, Glong.
> 
> I had either contractions or braxton hicks every 5-8 minutes last night for about 3 hours but when I went to bed they disappeared.



Thank you xxx

Hopefully baby will come soon for you. What is the plan ahead??

Induction booked for 8.30 am tomorrow.uk time


----------



## JWC13

Had my 39 week appt this morning and I was dilated 3cm so they did a sweep. Now we wait...fingers crossed it works!


----------



## Livvy

Unique I&#8217;ve been having regular ones in the evening too that fizzle out when I go to bed. Trying not to get my hopes up anytime soon.


----------



## Livvy

It&#8217;s my son&#8217;s birthday today, guess baby wanted brother to have his own birthday.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It&#8217;s frustrating because they get so strong! 

I have a midwife appointment on the 17th and if no baby by then they will book me in for a sweep!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Went in to the hospital last night as I was having contractions every 10 minutes. They checked my cervix and I am now 5-6 cm dilated, fully effaced. They still sent me home because the contractions weren't coming fast enough, even after monitoring me for an hour, but my midwife said I should have this baby by Monday so I'm keeping my fx. Baby feels very low right now but he still has a ways to drop before I can push him out.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed baby comes soon for you!


----------



## JWC13

Anyone have any updates? 

I've officially hit my wall and desperately want to go into labor already! I had my sweep on Thursday but obviously it didn't work. I was 3cm dilated, baby was so low they had to reach around her head to get to my cervix. I've been having tons of BH contractions, some quite painful, I've had brown, thick CM, and my joints in my pelvis are feeling sore/loose (if that makes sense). I feel like there are so many signs that labor is imminent but here I sit, just waiting. 

I know I'm still a few days away from my due date, but each time I see that someone delivered before their due date makes me insanely jealous. Anyone else as frustrated as I am?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I feel you! I&#8217;m 5 days overdue now and barely having any braxton hicks now. I&#8217;m feeling pretty stressed so I don&#8217;t know if that plays a part. Today would of been my due date if they didn&#8217;t put me ahead at the scans. I have the midwife tomorrow anyway and they&#8217;ll book me in for a sweep. At least I can&#8217;t go any further than 2 weeks overdue so I&#8217;ll have a baby in a week lol


----------



## Livvy

So close for you unique! So exciting! I could have at least 2 weeks left, trying not to think about it too much. I&#8217;m going to reschedule my doctor&#8217;s appointment so I don&#8217;t have to see the doc who wants to induce me. 

Jwc, I totally understand. Every day feels like a week, doesn&#8217;t it? I&#8217;m trying to find things to pass the time but it is dragging... no signs of labor being anywhere near.


----------



## JWC13

Unique- you poor thing! It has to be soon now!

Livvy- yeah luckily (or maybe unluckily) I'm still working so that is distracting me a bit. I'm lucky in that I can work from home so at least I don't have to leave the house. My doctors will induce at 41 weeks if I go that long but honestly if I go in at 40 weeks and still no baby I might beg to get induced earlier. I just don't think I can wait until 41.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Still no baby. I have a midwife appointment today at 3:30 and she&#8217;s got to book me an appointment at the hospital to have a sweep. I really don&#8217;t want to be induced!


----------



## Livvy

Unique the midwife can&#8217;t give you a sweep herself? I&#8217;m due tomorrow, woohoo


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I got my sweep! I&#8217;m 2cm dilated already and cervix is soft and favourable. Booked in for an induction Monday.


----------



## Livvy

Hopefully he or she decides to come on their own before Monday!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Alligator

Sorry for being MIA ladies. Its been a rough adjustment to baby and breastfeeding. Cant wait to see your sweet little ones!


----------



## JWC13

Hi everyone, our little girl arrived on 7/17 just 8 hours after my first contraction. She is 7lb 7oz, so I think she definitely has a lucky number already. She is perfect! She has a posterior type frenulum which basically means she can't latch so I've been pumping and supplementing with formula which I'm totally ok with. Fed is best so any method works for me. She has her days and nights mixed up and hates her bassinet so sleeping has been interesting. It's been a whirlwind but oh so amazing!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations JWC!! That&#8217;s awesome!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats JWC! Wow that is a lot of number 7s :shock: She must be a very lucky girl indeed!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations! 

Tommy arrived 22/07 weighing 9lbs 6oz :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Hi all! I hope you dont mind, Im abit late joining the party! I am due in 5 days. I was originally due on the 2nd of august so Im in the August group but thought Id pop my head in here too as my date from the NHS is the 28th July. Ive had a quick read through the last few posts and congratulations to all you mummies who have had your gorgeous babies!! I feel I will be waiting forever &#128553;

I hope mummyhood is treating
You well xxx


----------



## glong88

jenniferannex said:


> Hi all! I hope you dont mind, Im abit late joining the party! I am due in 5 days. I was originally due on the 2nd of august so Im in the August group but thought Id pop my head in here too as my date from the NHS is the 28th July. Ive had a quick read through the last few posts and congratulations to all you mummies who have had your gorgeous babies!! I feel I will be waiting forever &#128553;
> 
> I hope mummyhood is treating
> You well xxx



Hey xx welcome
Hopefully not long to wait xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Fingers crossed baby doesn&#8217;t keep you waiting too long :)


----------



## JLLM

Our perfect not so little girl arrived 25/07/18 16.42, weighing 9lb7oz. She is perfect. Her sister is smitten and over the moon to finally have a sister after two brothers! I feel so blessed with my 2 girls and 2 boys!

Good luck to everyone still waiting on their little ones arriving &#128149;


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi everyone, hope all you lovely mummies and babies are doing well.
I'm just posting here as I left the July fb group last week. I just wanted to let some of you guys know that I had another miscarriage. It started with some pinky streaks and a week later I miscarried my baby at 7weeks. At home again. Not had any scans but have one tomorrow to check all is ok, if my hpt is negative I can cancel so fingers crossed as I don't want to go in there again.
So that's it, we have decided this is the end of our ttc#3 journey. 
Sorry to make you sad but just wanted to let you know in case any of you wondered.....although I know you're all a bit busy just now lol

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Alligator

Oh babybrain Im so sorry. Sending you so much love.


----------

